# Yano's old man lifts, such and so forth.



## Yano

Ok never made one of these that other folks are going to read so I guess I'll start out with this weeks lifts and y'all can look it over , comment , ask and make any suggestions you want. I'm an old dog but I can learn new tricks.  Morning starts out with a fasted 200 body weight squats with as many with the kettle bell as my hips allow , every night is a mile walk around town with the mrs. thats about all I do for cardio.

Monday - Comp Squats 1x6 @ 355
                                           5x6 @ 320
                  Lunges  3x15
                  DB RDL 3x15

Tuesday - Spoto Press 4x6 @ 195
                  BB Rows       4x15 2 sets over hand 2 sets underhand
                  Alt Hammer Curls 4x15
                  JM Press 4x15
                  Bradford Press 4x15
                  Russian Twists 4x15

Wednesday - Comp Dead 5x5 @ 290
                        Comp Squat 4x4 @ 285
                   Good Mornings 4x15
                   BSS 4x15
                   Russian Twists 4x15
                   Leg Lifts 4x15

Thursday - Full Rom Lat Raises 4x15
                    BB Rows over and underhand 4x15
                    Concentration Curls 4x15
                    Skullcrushers 4x15
                    DB Press 4x15
                    Russian Twists 4x15
                    Leg Lifts 4x15

Friday - High Bar Squats 4x6 @ 275
              Deadlift 3" def block pulls 3x5 @ 280
              SDL 4x15
              BSS 4x15
              Banded Good Mornings 4x15
              Barbell Curls 4x15
              Close grip bench 4x15

Saturday - Comp Bench 1x6 @ 230
                   upright rows 4x15
                   concentration curls 4x15
                   russian twists 4x15
                   leg lifts 4x15

Sunday - Active Recovery , just cardio.


----------



## supreme666leader

Never saw a dog who can do all those tricks at the gym. Does your wife walk you on a leash?


----------



## Yano

supreme666leader said:


> Never saw a dog who can do all those tricks at the gym. Does your wife walk you on a leash


On occasion haaaha


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Welcome! What are your goals right now?

Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> Welcome! What are your goals right now?
> 
> Look forward to seeing your progress.


Goal of it all is to get at least a 1350 total and get into a meet or two next summer. Have the family there and all with me. 415 DL right now 405 squat and a 245 bench. Long road but i'll get there eventually if not next summer the one after.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yano said:


> Goal of it all is to get at least a 1350 total and get into a meet or two next summer. Have the family there and all with me. 415 DL right now 405 squat and a 245 bench. Long road but i'll get there eventually if not next summer the one after.


Nice. How old are you?

What is your height / weight?


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> Nice. How old are you?
> 
> What is your height / weight?


54 , i'm 5 ft 7 and 220 right now still got more to lose. sitting around after the stroke i got fat.


----------



## weightlossburn

Yano said:


> 54 , i'm 5 ft 7 and 220 right now still got more to lose. sitting around after the stroke i got fat.


I hit 220 in the winter without a stroke.  I'm at about 200 lbs now and fighting my way back to being able to see my penis again when looking down.


----------



## Yano

weightlossburn said:


> I hit 220 in the winter without a stroke.  I'm at about 200 lbs now and fighting my way back to being able to see my penis again when looking down.


I had ballooned up  to 305 taken quite a bit to get down  this far , nice job on hitting 200 , that's what I'm shooting for as well.


----------



## weightlossburn

Yano said:


> I had ballooned up  to 305 taken quite a bit to get down  this far , nice job on hitting 200 , that's what I'm shooting for as well.



Wow, 305, you've definitely come a long way to get to 220.  You will be impressing the grand kids in no time at all.


----------



## Yano

weightlossburn said:


> Wow, 305, you've definitely come a long way to get to 220.  You will be impressing the grand kids in no time at all.


Once I adjusted how I ate and started tracking macros again the food part of it got much easier. Started spacing my meals out proper again , cut out drinking my carbs , no more pop , no sugar. Always have a craving here or there for some thing but I try to stick to just having a bowl or two of fro yo on the week end or a peanut butter cup.


----------



## rawdeal

The am and pm cardio you describe in the 1st paragraph sounds like they're done every day(?)

I Lift because I want to, and I do cardio because I should.  Don't you find those am sessions with a kettlebell affect your lifting  (some exercises more than others) to a discouraging degree?

After years, I am still struggling with planning the ideal mix for me, and still finding excuses to skip cardio now and then ... the reason I ask.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I love it! Glad you started a journal!


----------



## Yano

FlyingPapaya said:


> I love it! Glad you started a journal!


Thanks man !


----------



## Yano

rawdeal said:


> The am and pm cardio you describe in the 1st paragraph sounds like they're done every day(?)
> 
> I Lift because I want to, and I do cardio because I should.  Don't you find those am sessions with a kettlebell affect your lifting  (some exercises more than others) to a discouraging degree?
> 
> After years, I am still struggling with planning the ideal mix for me, and still finding excuses to skip cardio now and then ... the reason I ask.


 I do the cardio every day within an hour of getting up an we walk every evening weather permitting. I space the morning cardio out 4 hours from when I lift so I don't think it effects me much , I never really considered it draining or strenuous. I hate cardio but I have to do it , it's good for me , burns calories and just makes you feel better on a whole. Use that morning session as the first win of the day and keep stacking them.


----------



## Yano

Current state of affairs ,, and hell no it ain't pretty.


----------



## weightlossburn

Yano said:


> View attachment 13924
> 
> Current state of affairs ,, and hell no it ain't pretty.


That's not bad at all.  Post a 300lb pic.  That will even give more emphasis to how far you come.


----------



## rawdeal

Yano said:


> View attachment 13924
> 
> Current state of affairs ,, and hell no it ain't pretty.


Prettier than you think, although I prefer the word "impressive."

I've used this in the past somewhere on this board or another:
Consider how much you'd already stand out among your old classmates at your next HS Reunion if it were held today ... then consider how much *more* you'll stand out a year from now.

Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Yano

weightlossburn said:


> That's not bad at all.  Post a 300lb pic.  That will even give more emphasis to how far you come.


I'll see if the ol lady has any when I started the diet saved , I had comp issues last summer and this is a new copy of windows so the pics I had unless they were on a stick are all gone. This is an old pic of me from years back , head shot but you can see the difference in the size of me melon .. and  thats the scoot in the background.


----------



## weightlossburn

Even 300 wasn't bad.  I expected fat ass, but you looked bad ass.


----------



## Flyingdragon

Yano said:


> I'll see if the ol lady has any when I started the diet saved , I had comp issues last summer and this is a new copy of windows so the pics I had unless they were on a stick are all gone. This is an old pic of me from years back , head shot but you can see the difference in the size of me melon .. and  thats the scoot in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13935


I swear I have seen you being chased on an episode of Cops


----------



## weightlossburn

Flyingdragon said:


> I swear I have seen you being chased on an episode of Cops


I totally see that.  And I love Cops!


----------



## Yano

Flyingdragon said:


> I swear I have seen you being chased on an episode of Cops


Nah i'm not a runner. Fuck Cardio


----------



## Yano

20210116_163916_685893668838037
					

Watch "20210116_163916_685893668838037" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




This was from last summer , first time I hit 405 after the stroke. Pardon my side boob losing weight is deff not a pretty thing.


----------



## rawdeal

Yano said:


> 20210116_163916_685893668838037
> 
> 
> Watch "20210116_163916_685893668838037" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from last summer , first time I hit 405 after the stroke. Pardon my side boob losing weight is deff not a pretty thing.


You're still new here, you may have missed them, but we had a lot of discussions here about home gyms and equipment not too many months ago.

Fair amount of ppl with SSB's, and at least me and Brother Iron have the Titan your pic shows.  For me it's not just a preference, it's the only way my shoulders will let me Squat.


----------



## Yano

rawdeal said:


> You're still new here, you may have missed them, but we had a lot of discussions here about home gyms and equipment not too many months ago.
> 
> Fair amount of ppl with SSB's, and at least me and Brother Iron have the Titan your pic shows.  For me it's not just a preference, it's the only way my shoulders will let me Squat.


Its the same for me , I work straight bar like once a week and SSB the rest of the time , straight bar my hands go numb after a few reps.


----------



## Yano

Ok food and diet and supps - I might not be the most macro-tastic mother fucker your ever gonna meet. I weigh out protein to make sure i'm getting enough , I'm mindful and count calories but i dont get all Einstein with weighing everything and portion control. 5 meals a day  if im up long enough, below I'll list a typical days eating. 

Breakfast - 3 eggs 2 pieces of toast and a cut up tomato 

1st meal - Tuna in a salad with tomatos onion cucumber some low fat italian dressing

2nd meal - Chicken , tato or rice and a veggie of some kind , green beans , carrots some shit

3rd meal - Chicken or Ground turkey/beef on ezekiel bread with some lettuce or spinach

4th meal - What ever is for supper Chicken Fish or Beef , tatos or rice , veggie 

5th meal - whole egg and some egg whites scrambled , cut up tomato or melon

Supplements - Well lets see , I got my over 50 multivitamin , Fish Oil , Turmeric , Glucosamine/Chondriton and an extra B12


----------



## sfw509

Yano said:


> 20210116_163916_685893668838037
> 
> 
> Watch "20210116_163916_685893668838037" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from last summer , first time I hit 405 after the stroke. Pardon my side boob losing weight is deff not a pretty thing.


This is bad ass stuff man. Nice pull. Congrats on all the progress you have made.

How long did it take you to loose the weight?


----------



## Yano

sfw509 said:


> This is bad ass stuff man. Nice pull. Congrats on all the progress you have made.
> 
> How long did it take you to loose the weight?


Thanks !! I've been at this almost 2 years from starting out with just planks and leg raises to being able to lift again. 90lbs so far.


----------



## Yano

Monday I forgot to post up what I did for lifts so here goes , simple and easy day drop set squats , 1x6x135 1x6x225 for warm up then 4 working sets 4x6x255 started pulling and hit 225x10  205x10 185x8 135x10 then i went to just an empty bar with 40lbs of chains on each side and amraped til i felt like puking i didnt really count reps. Then on to Rack Pulls , 4x15x185 after that is was time for RDL's but my back was feeling it so I went with 4x15x135 then on to BSS with a 25 in my hand  4x15 and that was all she wrote. 

Tuesday - today that is - Spoto Press , BBRows , Alt Hammer Curls , Jm Press , Bradford Press , Twists , Leg Lifts. 

In the immortal and timeless words of the great American Philosopher Ric Flair - "WOOOOOOOOOO!!!"


----------



## Trendkill

I’m liking this log Yano. Loved your reaction after the 405 pull too.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I’m liking this log Yano. Loved your reaction after the 405 pull too.


Thank ya , never had a public log like this , it's fun to get folks ideas and learn about their programs. The old football whoop! haahaha , usually hearing that meant I put some one in the dirt.


----------



## Yano

Alright Wednesday is the light day of my week , heavy days are monday and fridays if the numbers look whack , that's why. I don't ever really "deload" so to speak just work the periodization like a wave in a way with ups and downs. 

Comp Deads 5x5x210
Comp Squats 4x4x285
Accessory lifts for the day are - 4x15  with Good Mornings , RDL , BSS , Lunges if the knees hold. Some times they do some times ,, they don't.
An the always present Russian Twists and Leg lifts , those I try to hit 4 days a week.

Cardio is 210 squats in the morning now with as many kettlebell swings as the hips will allow. Trying to add a set of 30 to the total but I dont count the extra until i can get all 30 reps. Evening is the mile walk with the ol lady.


----------



## dragon1952

Yano said:


> Ok food and diet and supps - I might not be the most macro-tastic mother fucker your ever gonna meet. I weigh out protein to make sure i'm getting enough , I'm mindful and count calories but i dont get all Einstein with weighing everything and portion control. 5 meals a day  if im up long enough, below I'll list a typical days eating.
> 
> Breakfast - 3 eggs 2 pieces of toast and a cut up tomato
> 
> 1st meal - Tuna in a salad with tomatos onion cucumber some low fat italian dressing
> 
> 2nd meal - Chicken , tato or rice and a veggie of some kind , green beans , carrots some shit
> 
> 3rd meal - Chicken or Ground turkey/beef on ezekiel bread with some lettuce or spinach
> 
> 4th meal - What ever is for supper Chicken Fish or Beef , tatos or rice , veggie
> 
> 5th meal - whole egg and some egg whites scrambled , cut up tomato or melon
> 
> Supplements - Well lets see , I got my over 50 multivitamin , Fish Oil , Turmeric , Glucosamine/Chondriton and an extra B12



Almost 69 yrs old and I never knew breakfast wasn't a meal! Learn something new every day...ha ha.


----------



## Yano

dragon1952 said:


> Almost 69 yrs old and I never knew breakfast wasn't a meal! Learn something new every day...ha ha.


yeah i blew the numbering on that one for sure


----------



## dragon1952

Yano said:


> yeah i blew the numbering on that one for sure


I was just messin' with ya ;^ )


----------



## Yano

dragon1952 said:


> I was just messin' with ya ;^ )


oh yeah its all good once i read it back to myself i laughed too


----------



## Yano

Here's an oldy but a goody , watching the offense fuck shit up again haahaha


----------



## Trendkill

Give us some more details around this pic.  What was your height/weight.  What team and year?


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Give us some more details around this pic.  What was your height/weight.  What team and year?


Team was the Central Maine Storm that year , last year I played so that was the 2002/03 season. I was 5 8'' bare foot , well still am hahaha , and I was 270 , 275 at that point. We were still lifting regular , one of the linebackers was like my little brother and he used to come over with a couple of other guys and we would lift here at the house half the basement is like my gym. I was 36 at the time think I played 3 years longer than my knees. That's me about the same time with out the gear on showing off shaving my head to the wife from the road.


----------



## Trendkill

Was this a semi-pro league? 5'8" 275 is no joke.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Was this a semi-pro league? 5'8" 275 is no joke.


Yes Sir semi pro league we played teams as far south as Mass. Was a lot of fun. I added a pic to the other post of me with out the gear on.


----------



## Yano

Todays list of fun and frivolity. 

DB Full Rom Lat Raises 
Rows over and underhand
BB Curls
JM Press
Bradford Press
Russian Twists 
Leg Lifts 

Everything today is 4x15. Not all kinds of exciting lifts in my work outs I just stick to what works and don't vary many things. Not sure if that's proper or not just the way I've always done things. Any one see's anything that should be changed or can suggest lifts better suited , I'm all ears love learning and trying new things.


----------



## dragon1952

Yano said:


> 3rd meal - Chicken or Ground turkey/beef on *ezekiel bread *with some lettuce or spinach


That's the only bread I eat. I have 3 slices with my eggs in the morning and 2 slices with PB at night for my before bed snack. Good stuff ;^ )


----------



## sfw509

Nice work. JM press is no joke. Definitely one I should be doing more.


----------



## ATLRigger

Just googled “Spoto press” and I’m going to incorporate it immediately into my routine.  I have found greet benefit with pausing but suspending the bar an inch or two above the chest sounds like a good que of sorts to keep tight.


----------



## Spear

Great log!


----------



## Yano

Spear said:


> Great log!


Thanks it's fun getting folks input and other ideas on work outs like this , I really enjoy it.


----------



## Yano

ATLRigger said:


> Just googled “Spoto press” and I’m going to incorporate it immediately into my routine.  I have found greet benefit with pausing but suspending the bar an inch or two above the chest sounds like a good que of sorts to keep tight.


Right on man , its a great lift every one can board press but that stop and pause then drive can be beast.


----------



## Yano

sfw509 said:


> Nice work. JM press is no joke. Definitely one I should be doing more.


Just start out light with it , it can put tremendous strain on the elbow one of the keys to this lift is having arms big enough to be able to rest brachialis against the bicep once your arms are folded.


----------



## Yano

ATLRigger said:


> Just googled “Spoto press” and I’m going to incorporate it immediately into my routine.  I have found greet benefit with pausing but suspending the bar an inch or two above the chest sounds like a good que of sorts to keep tight.


Here's a clip of the man himself setting a 722 raw bench record


----------



## Yano

Aw yeah Friday the good the bad and the ugly , but this time just me no Eli Wallach. With the undulation in my blocks this is my light week so again if the weights look off for working sets in the main lifts that's why I don't really deload I guess like normal folks. 

High Bar Skwatz - 4x6x225
3" Block Pull DL - 4x5x230

Accessory lifts again at this stage are all 4x15 for the working sets. 
Good Mornings 
RDL
Alt Hammer Curls - These and reverse grip curls will help to build up the brachialis in the                                            forearm and help to give you that nice stable platform for the JM Press.
Close Grip Bench - But you did JMs already yesterday for tri's , yep and nothings too sore                                          and nothing feels over worked so I hit em again close grip i can go                                                much heavier than on a JM , for now muahahahah.

Cardio morning and evening as always. One day I'll get this fat suit off and see who's left under here and that is gonna be one good mother fucking day.


----------



## Yano

20211008_120614_119429735845012
					

Watch "20211008_120614_119429735845012" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




The old fatty natty pulls 435. Ugly AF and I had to regrip or shit my pants but it did go up hahaah. The road to 450 and on to 500 continues. This was after todays work out if just warmed up it might of went up a bit faster but hey it went so I'm happy.


----------



## Yano

Finisher Saturday another week in the book , damn its good to be on this side of the grass. Nothing to exciting today some bench work an other fun. 

Comp Bench 4x6x210

Incline Bench 4x6x185
BB Rows under and over hand 4x15
Bradford Press 4x15
Concentration Curls 4x15
Russian Twists 4x15
Leg Lifts 4x15


----------



## Yano

Sunday Funday - Active Recovery day ... eh its boring but once a week is good for mind body and soul I reckon. Just Cardio today , maybe some light snatches with the nickels on the bar to get all the aches n pains worked out , motion is lotion.


----------



## quackattack

I may have missed it but what do you usually do for cardio?


----------



## Yano

quackattack said:


> I may have missed it but what do you usually do for cardio?


200 body weight squats with as many of them with the kettlebell as I can , at night the Mrs and I walk , were up to 1.3 miles so far. Some times I spice it up with burpees or plyos.


----------



## Yano

In the words of the great American Philosopher Ric Flair - WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Monday short sweet heavy and simple..... hmm sounds like a girl I dated once, but her name wasn't Monday it was Gwen ,,, any way. 

Comp Squats  7x5x330
Lunges 4x15
BSS 4x15
RDL 4x15
Shrugs 4x15
Russian Twists 4x15
Leg Lifts 4x15

Only time I take more than a small break between are the squat sets those can make me a bit wobbly. So the work outs structured like this and during the week take me any where from an hour and a half to two hours to complete. I'd like to get it down to an hour and maybe add in some more sets , work in progress.


----------



## DEADlifter

Yano said:


> Monday short sweet heavy and simple..... hmm sounds like a girl I dated once, but her name wasn't Monday it was Gwen ,,, any way.


💀


----------



## sfw509

Bulgarian split squats,
Romanian dead lifts,
Russian twists...

Are you a communist?

Kidding bro, keep killing it.


----------



## Trendkill

Spoto was the man for a couple 2-3 years there.  Some of the biggest arms I've ever seen.


----------



## Yano

sfw509 said:


> Bulgarian split squats,
> Romanian dead lifts,
> Russian twists...
> 
> Are you a communist?
> 
> Kidding bro, keep killing it.


Half Don Cossack , so plenty Russian Zero Commie hahaahah


----------



## Yano

Variety may be the spice of life but when it comes to lifts , if it ain't broke I don't fix it so, Tuesday , second verse same as the first , Henry the 8th I am. 

Spoto Press 4x6x200
BB Rows Over and Under grip 4x15
Alt Hammer Curls 4x15
JM Press 4x15
Bradford Press 4x15
Twists and Leg Lifts 4x15 each

Dropped from 221 to 215 , no bulking when you're a mega potato. It's been an odd journey losing this much weight and it's taught me what an inflated sense of myself I had during my entire decline. Eating like I was still training after I stopped I got big , then trying to come back , saucing up and thinking I was still young and realizing I couldn't pick up shit any more. Then the stroke and sitting around so long that what ever muscle I did have just melted away and got replaced with jelly. In the mirror I was still big , and if I sucked it in right and squinted some where I thought I could still see the old me man was I fucking wrong. Over 300 lbs when I started dieting and working out again , and in my head I thought ,, I'm fat but I still weigh like 250 under it ,, diet on ... well 250 I was still fat , thought huh , 10 more ? then ,, I was still fat , then another 10 ,, fuck I'm still fat !! ... now here I am at 215 and yep , I'm still a fucking fat ass LOL which really shows me that under it all at the end is maybe 185 or 190 lb guy if I'm lucky. Ride this out til the end for the simple fact that I've come to far to only come this far. 

Thanks for the inspiration , motivation and good conversation.


----------



## flenser

Same problem for me. Every 10 lb or so drop I look in the mirror and wonder why the hell I can't see my abs yet! They have to be under there somewhere.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

flenser said:


> Same problem for me. Every 10 lb or so drop I look in the mirror and wonder why the hell I can't see my abs yet! They have to be under there somewhere.


keep reminding myself , marathon not a sprint


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Spoto was the man for a couple 2-3 years there.  Some of the biggest arms I've ever seen.


Hell yeah man , him and Anthony Clark


----------



## BrotherIron

Good Ol George.  He's done some amazing things when it comes to deadlifting.

AKA Babyslayer.  He was the first person I saw who wore his belt so high on his torso when pulling.


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> Good Ol George.  He's done some amazing things when it comes to deadlifting.
> 
> AKA Babyslayer.  He was the first person I saw who wore his belt so high on his torso when pulling.


For me as well first time I saw him lifting I was like WTF is up with the sky high belt and I tried it , not quite as high I don't have the frame for it but having it higher up like that I do find I get better bracing and can fill my belt better.


----------



## Trendkill

Anthony Clark....that is a name I've not heard in a long time.  Dude gets no respect anymore and was so dominant in his prime.  First dude to bench 800 which never gets mentioned.  Did it with a reverse grip and an old singly ply inzer poly shirt.

Isn't Leeman on the lamb now?  Hiding out somewhere to avoid a domestic violence charge or something?


----------



## Yano

wish i knew how to delete my own posts when i miss a quote lol


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Anthony Clark....that is a name I've not heard in a long time.  Dude gets no respect anymore and was so dominant in his prime.  First dude to bench 800 which never gets mentioned.  Did it with a reverse grip and an old singly ply inzer poly shirt.
> 
> Isn't Leeman on the lamb now?  Hiding out somewhere to avoid a domestic violence charge or something?


Yeah I remember that , George took off and hoofed it like 2013 or 15, after his girl friend came out and said all kinds of shit that supposedly went on. Seems she never watched any of his early vids of him shaking and almost crying , it was no mystery to any one that just takes the time to look past the lifts to find out George had a rough life and wasn't exactly the mostly mentally stable at times. Not saying if its true it wasn't over board but what did she expect rainbows and butterflys ?

Anthony Clark was a beast all his life first teenager to bench 600 as well as all the rest of his accomplishments. I think what happened at the Arnold in 97 pissed him off so much that he just pulled way back. You'd see him like 4 or 5 times a year maybe and then poof after that like once maybe twice and he went to coaching and doing seminars. He passed away in 2005 , damn shame he was young too like 39 or so folks should talk about him more.


----------



## BrotherIron

A lot of these young kids don't even know any history when it comes to PLing.  Mention Doyle Kennedy or other past greats and they look at you like a deer in headlights.  It's amazing they have no idea.


----------



## Trendkill

Oh man.  Doyle was such a brute.  2nd ever to pull 900? Jon Cole, Larry Pacifico,  Don Reinhoudt, Dave Waddington, Lamar Gant, Dan Wohleber, Jim Williams.  Man the list just goes on and on.  So many great lifters that no one even mentions anymore.  Literally the godfathers of the sport.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Oh man.  Doyle was such a brute.  2nd ever to pull 900? Jon Cole, Larry Pacifico,  Don Reinhoudt, Dave Waddington, Lamar Gant, Dan Wohleber, Jim Williams.  Man the list just goes on and on.  So many great lifters that no one even mentions anymore.  Literally the godfathers of the sport.


 Larry Pacifico Mr Powerlifting , its too bad there isn't more footage of him in his prime.


----------



## Gibsonator

Get it dude!
1350 total is reasonable, just don't push the training too hard to risk injury,, take your time building up that strength especially if ur trying to lose weight at the same time.
Best of luck!


----------



## Yano

Gibsonator said:


> Get it dude!
> 1350 total is reasonable, just don't push the training too hard to risk injury,, take your time building up that strength especially if ur trying to lose weight at the same time.
> Best of luck!


Thanks !!


----------



## Yano

Wednesday , Deads n Skwats , Oh yeah ! the good stuff.

Comp DL - 4x4x350
                    5x4x315

Comp Skwatz - 4x4x285

Accessories aren't too involved today - Good Mornings 4x15
                                                                      Lunges 4x15
                                                                      BSS 4x15
                                                                      Russian Twists 4x15
                                                                      Leg Lifts 4x15
That should do it , if i'm not having to use the bannister and almost crawling up the stairs by then I did it all wrong.

 " If you wish to bake an apple pie from scratch , you must first invent the universe. " Carl Sagan


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Today is the day I work the full rom stuff , if you ever wondered where I got the idea for that , it was seeing it in this video from Dr Mike and wanting to try it so I added them in.


----------



## Yano

Thursday is the skittles day , all kinds of flavors.

Full Rom Delt Raises
High pull rows to the face like the above video
Bar Curls
JM Press
Bradford Press
Leg Lifts
Russian Twists

Alllll of the above games come with a cash money prize of 4 sets of up to 15 reps or failure and a case of Turtle Wax !! ... *woooheyyyyeahhh  <-studio audience applause and cheers -


----------



## DEADlifter

If my hair line recedes any further that Turtle Wax will be a sweet prize. 

Good work brother.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Skullcrusher

Four score and 300 years ago we didn't have any weights.

All we could do to stay in shape is plow the fields.

If we made enough money from our crops we could marry a big heffer.

The Heffer Deadlift is no joke.

It will build more muscle than that stuff you young whipper snappers are doing.


----------



## Trendkill

It is said that some men never fully recover from the Heffer Deadlift.  I also heard of one such individual that attempted the Heffer Clean & Jerk.  He was never spoken of again.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Friday Friday Friday , good stuff today 

Skwatz - 5x6x275
3" Deads 4x5x280

accessories are Good Mornings 
                             RDL
                             BSS
                             Alt Hammer Curls
                             Leg Lifts 
                             Twists
Again all the accessory work is done 4x15 or failure and while not all that heavy sure knocks me out hahaha. Good Mornings right now are 225 , the RDLs 185. At some point I need to tighten up and move from a half assed hypertrophy phase into strength work and start bumping some heavy triples and things of that nature. First is to get the rest of this fat suit off me and get to a steady weight so I can feed the machine properly. Always running on a 1/4 tank of gas gets old after a while. I'll get there , just gota stay on course every where is walking distance if you have the time. My diet isn't much to write down really I am a dog I eat basically the same thing the same way every day , eggs n toast maybe some melon or a cut up tomato , then the rest of the day is chicken or tuna in salads with lettuce tomato onion , supper is usually the same thing for me or maybe beef. Add in the odd sweet potato or few cups of rice here and there , and thats about it. Once a week I'll have some fro yo. I sure aint no diet guru or some one to model a diet plan off of.


----------



## Yano

What in the wide wide world of sports is going on ........... WTF did youtubez throw at me


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> What in the wide wide world of sports is going on ........... WTF did youtubez throw at me


your algo is spicy.


----------



## Yano

eazy said:


> your algo is spicy.


an just in time for Christmas ! .... wonder if will fit in the wife's stocking


----------



## Trendkill

This is freaking hilarious. It also begs the question: what in Gods name are you watching on YouTube that caused this to pop up in your feed?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> This is freaking hilarious. It also begs the question: what in Gods name are you watching on YouTube that caused this to pop up in your feed?  Inquiring minds want to know!


I'm a member of a group help site Watson Fitness GPLife , calisthenics , helping folks after prison drugs booze , that kind of thing , and I post up motivational videos from time to time , I was searching for womens weight lifting to toss up something cool for the ladies , and while im looking at folks like Stefi Cohen and Dani Mello , that pops up in the feed , so i clicked on it and laughed my ass off , i never seen no shit like that so I thought the guys here would laugh too. An it will make for some great ,, holy shit , hey honey come look at this , moments.


----------



## Yano

Saturday is todays lovely model outfitted in a darling ensemble of Pushing and pulling. 

Comp Bench 2x6x230
Incline 5x6x210
Decline 5x6x185

The lovely accessory package with todays model comes complete including
BB Rows 
Shrugs
BB Curls
Russian Twists
Leg Lifts
All tailored to fit even the most active girl on the go in sizes 4x15 or failure.
Add Water Makes it's Own Sauce !! 
Call while supplies last.


----------



## Yano

Sunday Active Recovery - Cardio , Body Weight Squats , Some Kettlebell , Hit some Plyos


----------



## Yano

Monday Funday , In the timeless words of the great American philosopher Hacksaw Jim Duggan "HOOOO!!! USA USA USA!!!" Ok now that we got a mental pump here's how it lays out again short sweet and simple ,, yep that girl , ,she's still calling , every Monday. 

Comp Skwats - 2x6x360
                            5x6x325

The accessories are going to be changing up in sets and reps, to be hones I'm getting bored with months of sets of 12's n 15's and its time to get back to heavier work now that the shoulders healed up. So taking a page from JM Blakely I drop to working in sets of 6x6 progressive , I don't add full wheels anymore joints tendons and no spotters make that a bit tricky so I'll go up 10 or 20 at a time nice and slow. Beats blowing out an elbow or shoulder again. It's a simple system 6 reps each increase in weight, if you can do the last set for 6 reps , next week you get to add weight and move up , if you don't get the full set and reps , you repeat it next session. JM used this for his bench work I've found that it works for me for every thing. It's a bit brutal I wont lie a few weeks of it and those active recovery days are worth their weight in gold. 

Todays extras are a nice short list   Lunges , RDL , BSS , Leg Lifts and Twists. 

Food doesn't really change for me and it won't until I hit the 200 mark now or at least lean out enough to see what's beneath the fat suit.  1700 calories or so Chicken Beef Tuna sweet tatos or Rice , some Ezekiel bread and a lot of salads with lettuce , spinach , tomatoes , cukes and onions.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> In the timeless words of the great American philosopher Hacksaw Jim Duggan "HOOOO!!! USA USA USA!!!"


Lol this made my day.


----------



## Yano

So today I thought I would get spunky and try doubling my main lift. skwatz today were supposed to be 1x6x360 , I went for 2x6. It all went really well just wore me out more than I was expecting still a long way to go. 2nd working block was set up for 5x6x325 , I ended up making 2x6x330 , 2x6x310 , 2x6x290. shaking legs wobbly knees , it was great ! But I was cooked at that point I could feel it in my hip coming out of the hole on the last one. Passed on the lunges and BSS just was not feeling stable enough to work one leg at a time with my knees. Hit some Delt raises front and side to make up for the loss of work on the lower end. Got in my RDL's with some decent weight after all that , 135x6 , 155x6 175x6 195x6 215x6 235x6. Hit the leg lifts and twists fine and dandy , now i'm just sipping coffee and fighting to stay awake long enough to catch MNF.


----------



## Yano

Tuesday is bench day , as I narrow down my work load and concentrate more on higher weight and lower reps some of the lifts will change , more focus on the big four and less wierdo shit. Big 4 ? I thought there were just 3 main lifts fatman , whatchoo talkin bout willis ? I add in over head press work, it just builds over all strength and size , damn good shit. 

Spoto Press 6x6x200
Incline 6x6x200
Decline 6x6x200

     Yep all 3 have the same opener for the simple reason I haven't added all 3 to the same day in a long time , not sure where I'm at and after today I'll have a baseline to know where I stand and can readjust sets and reps for more or less volume. 
     I will admit I am a shit bencher my  1 rm right now is sitting around 245 on a good day so this will be a good test for sure.

What ever gas left in the tank I'll drain with DB's and hit floor presses maybe some standing over head presses as well see how it goes , add in the Twists and Leg Raises and that should do it.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Ok todays benching , I have greatly over estimated my abilities at this point in time , goal was to shoot for 200 as an opener and work up from there for all 3 sets of bench work but it was quickly apparent I wasn't going to get any thing productive done towards the days total and I bit the bullet and ended up dropping down to 135 that felt light , back up to 155 , and started up from there x6 , so 135x6 155x6 160x6 165x6 170x6 175x6 for Spoto Press , then on to incline , same scheme and then on to Declines , was able to get all 6 sets of those finished , aint gonna lie even starting out that light tired me out a bit. All in all once added up it comes to 108 reps ,  17,310lbs , or 8.6 tons. With being able to get it all finished I will increase the weight for next sessions openers to 155 and start up from there. I really thought I was further along than this nothing like a big ol slice of Humble Pie with your coffee.


----------



## Yano

Wednesday and still switching around lifts for the weeks ahead. 

Comp Deads 6x6x295
Comp Squats 6x6x290

Going to continue to break down into heavier sets for accessories as I move everything into 6 rep schemes and lower for the mains.

Good Mornings 
Rows - moved from Tuesday
Front Squats - new add in I don't have a leg extension for my bench so I do a lot of squats and odd leg work. 
Standing Russian Twists 
Left Lifts

If that doesn't drain the gas from the tank , I can add in some Alt Hammer Curls , Reverse Curls , plenty to choose from as I juggle stuff around.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Ok here we go Thursday morning a little beat up working on changing out the system and so forth but I gota keep working or i'll go stir crazy thinking about it. 

Standing Overhead Pin Press  - These are a new add in , set the pins at chest height and start with just one wheel and see what happens , could be epic ,, could be a total fail lol we shall see. 

JM Press
Rows - 4 sets 2 over hand 2 under hand
Curls - concentration 4 sets 
Shrugs - if ya want folks to call you an Ox , ya gota have a yoke. 

Going to cut the twists and leg lifts back to 3 days a week from 4 see if that takes some stress off and lets me get in a bit better recovery. 4th day of the week and i'm already feeling a bit beat up so make some adjustments to the adjustments.


----------



## Oldbastard

Yano said:


> 54 , i'm 5 ft 7 and 220 right now still got more to lose. sitting around after the stroke i got fat.


Keep up ! Great too see a fellow old bastard like myself training hard !! Best of luck in your future competition!


----------



## Yano

Oldbastard said:


> Keep up ! Great too see a fellow old bastard like myself training hard !! Best of luck in your future competition!


Thank ya !!


----------



## Yano

Ok today will be my last workout for the week , take the weekend for cardio and rest up and put the new system in place Monday morning with heavy lower , going from juggernaut to conjugate for systems see if the change in work load and days between gives my old ass a chance to recover a bit more than the 6 days ive been working. 

Squats 6x6x280
3" Block Pulls 6x6 285
Accessories for today are 
Good Mornings
RDL
BSS
JM Press 
Alt Hammer Curls

Finish the whole thing off with Standing Twists and Leg Lifts

Morning Squats and kettlebell action is up to 250 as of this morning so if nothing else I keep adding to that total. Still going on the walks with the mrs at night 1.3 to 1.5 miles depending on how she feels , she's having fun but with her knee replacement we have to add on distance slowly over time. Weight dropped week before from 220 to 215 , this week it's still 215 ,, fucking process takes forever but I ain't done yet , another 20 lbs maybe 25 and i'll finally be able to see what's left of me under all this shit. An man is that going to feel good !!


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

So once I got down there an started looking things over I thought well no time like the present , got some 6x6 made a half assed squat box , tried it at 10 inches ,, nope not yet not with my hips, so I went for 15 inches , its just parallel for me so its a good start considering I haven't done these since Christ wore short pants to school. Once I got used to having my feet that wide warming up with the empty bar and my hips to open up a bit it felt more comfortable. 

SSB Empty to warm up 4x10 
3x155
3x155
3x175
3x175
3x240
3x240
3x260
3x285
3x295
Then I moved to some singles 
1x325
1x335
1x340
1x345

Went on to finish the rest of the work out as written out above this was the only change going from the high bar comp style squat to the boxes. Felt really good , hips are tired but don't feel beat up. Looking forward to Monday and seeing just how far I can jack up the PR bumping up the ladder by singles.


----------



## Trendkill

Now this I like to see Yano.  My hips take forever to warm up and I wear briefs anytime I go wide stance.  Looking forward to seeing you hit some PRs over the coming weeks and months.  

Come and be with me
Live my twisted dream
Pro devoted pledge
Time for primal concrete sledge


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Now this I like to see Yano.  My hips take forever to warm up and I wear briefs anytime I go wide stance.  Looking forward to seeing you hit some PRs over the coming weeks and months.
> 
> Come and be with me
> Live my twisted dream
> Pro devoted pledge
> Time for primal concrete sledge


It was fun , took a bit to get my confidence up even with an empty bar it's been a while and I had the , trust fall , tingle going the first few for sure , am i goin over am i goin over haaaha. After a few warm up reps and getting the box set where I needed, it started coming back slowly , was really hard not to rock , had to keep yelling at myself sit ,, stop , explode , over n over.


----------



## flenser

Yano said:


> So once I got down there an started looking things over I thought well no time like the present , got some 6x6 made a half assed squat box , tried it at 10 inches ,, nope not yet not with my hips, so I went for 15 inches , its just parallel for me so its a good start considering I haven't done these since Christ wore short pants to school. Once I got used to having my feet that wide warming up with the empty bar and my hips to open up a bit it felt more comfortable.
> 
> SSB Empty to warm up 4x10
> 3x155
> 3x155
> 3x175
> 3x175
> 3x240
> 3x240
> 3x260
> 3x285
> 3x295
> Then I moved to some singles
> 1x325
> 1x335
> 1x340
> 1x345
> 
> Went on to finish the rest of the work out as written out above this was the only change going from the high bar comp style squat to the boxes. Felt really good , hips are tired but don't feel beat up. Looking forward to Monday and seeing just how far I can jack up the PR bumping up the ladder by singles.


I've been using two 5" drop pads for box squats. I suck so bad at easing on to the box, they're the only things protecting me from back surgery. When I first started doing them I stacked the drop pads on another 6" of foam mat squares.


----------



## Yano

flenser said:


> I've been using two 5" drop pads for box squats. I suck so bad at easing on to the box, they're the only things protecting me from back surgery. When I first started doing them I stacked the drop pads on another 6" of foam mat squares.


Oh thats a good idea , i just made it out of 6x6 and threw an old sweat shirt over it , its a bit hard on the ass. EliteFTS has a hard foam squat box all padded up I was thinking about picking up.


----------



## Yano

20211023_141125_467298960076321
					

Watch "20211023_141125_467298960076321" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						20211023_140940_467193644939695
					

Watch "20211023_140940_467193644939695" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




I put these down in the PL thread and I'll put them up here trying to get any help on form that I can , ive never been a sumo guy so If my form is horrible i want to get it corrected before i set bad habits in stone.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Good looking puppers!  My home gym is in a barn too hahah. 

@Perrin Aybara ? @silentlemon1011 ? 

Sumo form?


----------



## Yano

Human_Backhoe said:


> Good looking puppers!  My home gym is in a barn too hahah.
> 
> @Perrin Aybara ? @silentlemon1011 ?
> 
> Sumo form?


Thanks man , theres a pack of them running around here all family. mom dad and 3 grown pups that didnt sell.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Human_Backhoe said:


> Good looking puppers!  My home gym is in a barn too hahah.
> 
> @Perrin Aybara ? @silentlemon1011 ?
> 
> Sumo form?



I'm pretty useless in general
But @Perrin Aybara has taught me alot about Sumo for sure


----------



## Yano

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'm pretty useless in general
> But @Perrin Aybara has taught me alot about Sumo for sure


Right on ive never done it until the past 2 days. So I got no clue what i'm doing other  than watching and trying to imitate the vids ive watched over n over.


----------



## Perrin Aybara

First thing that jumps out at me is knees are bent too much in the starting position. You do want a more upright back angle compared to conventional, but not to the point it's compromising your starting position. Think about if you did a box squat from a dead stop how much power you could generate starting from a half squat position compared to an almost full squat (similar to your sumo starting position in the video). You won't notice it being a problem as much with the weight that light, but it will be incredibly hard to break heavier weight off the floor without pitching forward and your hips rising up anyway. 

I'd say play with the starting position a bit. Higher hips for sure. It's kind of a weird balance of having an upright back angle and open knee angle with shins being vertical if that makes sense. 

If you load up enough you're working a little and do some reps recording from the side like that pay attention to your back angle and hip position as you set each rep down and start the next. Your initial rep may be off, but the body tends to correct somewhat on its own on subsequent reps. Pause that moment where you're setting the first rep down and about to start the next and try to mimic that on your first. 

One cue I find really helpful is set up your barbell like you're going to deadlift. Then get into your starting position with a medium resistance band looped between your feet. Bend down and pick it up like you're doing a deadlift and get into the lockout position. Then slowly lower yourself to where you'd be to start your deadlift. You kind of have to play with your back and knee angles while keeping your shins vertical, but what you're looking for feeling the tension in your glutes and hamstrings. 

Sorry, I am not the best explainer of things. Sumo is something that takes a lot of practice. Record yourself a lot and really analyze your form and make little changes until it clicks. Working on hip mobility will help too. Being able to open your hips up more in the starting position allows you to keep the bar closer to your body and be more upright.


----------



## Yano

Perrin Aybara said:


> First thing that jumps out at me is knees are bent too much in the starting position. You do want a more upright back angle compared to conventional, but not to the point it's compromising your starting position. Think about if you did a box squat from a dead stop how much power you could generate starting from a half squat position compared to an almost full squat (similar to your sumo starting position in the video). You won't notice it being a problem as much with the weight that light, but it will be incredibly hard to break heavier weight off the floor without pitching forward and your hips rising up anyway.
> 
> I'd say play with the starting position a bit. Higher hips for sure. It's kind of a weird balance of having an upright back angle and open knee angle with shins being vertical if that makes sense.
> 
> If you load up enough you're working a little and do some reps recording from the side like that pay attention to your back angle and hip position as you set each rep down and start the next. Your initial rep may be off, but the body tends to correct somewhat on its own on subsequent reps. Pause that moment where you're setting the first rep down and about to start the next and try to mimic that on your first.
> 
> One cue I find really helpful is set up your barbell like you're going to deadlift. Then get into your starting position with a medium resistance band looped between your feet. Bend down and pick it up like you're doing a deadlift and get into the lockout position. Then slowly lower yourself to where you'd be to start your deadlift. You kind of have to play with your back and knee angles while keeping your shins vertical, but what you're looking for feeling the tension in your glutes and hamstrings.
> 
> Sorry, I am not the best explainer of things. Sumo is something that takes a lot of practice. Record yourself a lot and really analyze your form and make little changes until it clicks. Working on hip mobility will help too. Being able to open your hips up more in the starting position allows you to keep the bar closer to your body and be more upright.


Thanks a ton for the tips I really appreciate it !


----------



## Perrin Aybara

Yano said:


> Thanks a ton for the tips I really appreciate it !



No problem. 

The videos that helped me the most were ones Micah Marino did on Instagram around 2018-2019. Would be kind of a pain to dig through them, but if you're ever bored scroll back on his page for videos from that time where he's doing sumo or sumo looking things with bands and kettlebells. They really clicked with me and I made some big progress implementing stuff I learned from them.

deadlift_panda also on Instagram has some pretty good technical breakdown videos on sumo form too.


----------



## Yano

Perrin Aybara said:


> No problem.
> 
> The videos that helped me the most were ones Micah Marino did on Instagram around 2018-2019. Would be kind of a pain to dig through them, but if you're ever bored scroll back on his page for videos from that time where he's doing sumo or sumo looking things with bands and kettlebells. They really clicked with me and I made some big progress implementing stuff I learned from them.
> 
> deadlift_panda also on Instagram has some pretty good technical breakdown videos on sumo form too.


Right on i'll check it out !


----------



## Skullcrusher

__





						ExRx.net : Exercise Directory
					






					exrx.net
				












						ExRx.net : Westside Barbell Program
					

Sample Powerlifting Template




					exrx.net
				












						ExRx.net : Periodization for Weight Training
					






					exrx.net


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ExRx.net : Exercise Directory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exrx.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ExRx.net : Westside Barbell Program
> 
> 
> Sample Powerlifting Template
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exrx.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ExRx.net : Periodization for Weight Training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exrx.net


this is awesome man , thanks !!


----------



## Yano

Monday Monday Monday - First day of the new system , I'm about as giddy as a virgin on prom night. 

Opening up with the always sexy and some times sassy - Box Squats 
Then for the next a tasty selection - Good Mornings - tastes great less filling. 
After that it's on to every ones favorite yours and mine , give it up for - RDL's !!!
Once were done with that its a rousing round of - Bent Row - Row Row your boat. 
Standard Ab work for the day at the end - Russian Twists - Leg Lifts. 

Thats 4 exercises on a heavy Monday , see how every thing holds up. Ol lady has the day off so if I hit the floor at least she's here to throw some water on me and call me an asshole. Again haaahaahah. 

I'll post up reps and sets once I get em finished later today.


----------



## Trendkill

4 is about my max number of exercises on a heavy day as well.  Good luck today.

Also, on those sumos, consider moving your stance and your grip out wider (grip should be right a the edge of the smooth part IMO).  Point the toes out at 45 degrees and on the way down create tension throughout the entire body.  Start the lift by ripping the floor apart as though your trying to create a deep rift in the floor between your legs.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Don't rush your shiko!


----------



## Trendkill

To set us sumo guys apart even more maybe we should wear a mawashi over our singlets/suits when pulling?


----------



## Yano

Ok the good the bad and the OOGLY 
First of all I'd like to say , I'm a weak ass bitch these days. With that being said , here we go. 

Box Squats - 13 inches , for me that's a little past parallel , stop laughing yeah yeah I got legs the length of match sticks. They felt good and solid focused real hard on sitting , stopping and exploding again trying to rock as little as possible. Definitely realize my glutes are the weak part of that whole chain as my ass is sore and tired. 
Empty Bar x 20 
150x3
200x3
220x3
240x3
290x3
310x3
330x1
330x1
345x1
350x1

Good Mornings - Lower back felt odd after the boxes but I got em done , not the best weight. 110x10 130x10 150x10 170x10

RDL - Felt better than the GM's - 135x10 185x10 205x10 225x10

Bent Rows - Holy Weak point , this showed me alot - 95x10 105x10 110x10 115x10 

Then Russian Twists and Leg Lifts for abs and it was all she wrote


----------



## Trendkill

350 for your first time box squatting in years is a great starting point.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> 350 for your first time box squatting in years is a great starting point.


thanks !


----------



## Yano

Every time I think I am to old to be doing all this I go and rewatch this video.


----------



## Yano

Yesterday was a day off , really not used to a 4 day split ended up wandering around the house , chatting and just practicing some sumo's and going for a walk with the ol lady. Really odd coming off a 6 day program.


----------



## Yano

Right on Right on Right on , first heavy upper 
Came up with I  think a solid list for the first go around we shall see.
Flat Bench - up to a single
Floor Press - 4x10
Kroc Rows - 4x10 
JM Press - 4x10
Curls - 4x10
Ab Work for the day , Twists and Leg Lifts. 

I'll post up weights and sets n reps once its all in the bag.


----------



## Yano

Ok here's the skinny on what went down today. 

Inc Bench - 95x3 115x3 135x3 155x3 160x3 165x1 170x1 175x1
Floor Press - 35x10 45x10 55x10 65x10
Kroc Rows - 40x10 45x10 50x10 55x10
JM Press - 50x10 55x10 60x10 65x10
Curls on EZ bar , 2 sets close grip 2 sets wide - 50x10 55x10 60x10 65x10
Ab work was 4 sets of 20 - Russian Twists and Leg Lifts

Feel tired but I feel good. A little shocked at the numbers I was hoping for a bit higher but it is what it is, Rome wasn't built in a day. This shows me what needs work and where its only onward and upward from here.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

In this high tech and often troubled world we live in I think it behooves us all to take a moment to contemplate the teachings of that great American philosopher Dusty Rhodes and the words of wisdom he left us with -  " I am the hit maker the record breaker. I got style and grace , a pretty face. I'll make your back bone crack , your liver quiver."

Ok today was a rest day so just cardio , 250 squats mix of kettle bell swings and goblets. 1.4 mile walk with the ol lady. Got the set up I need made for doing belt squats it's not fancy but I repped out a few sets with just 50 to test it and it works just fine for my stubby ass legs. So I'll set up tomorrow's dynamic lower and add those in to give it a run along with the sumos , then reverse the mains for next week and heavy sumo on monday and save the skwaatz for dynamic day. Think that's doing it right rotating the order and lifts through a max effort and dynamic rotation so everything gets worked to get the weak points all knocked out.


----------



## Trendkill

In the words of another great American philosopher Macho Man Randy Savage "oooooohhhhh Yeaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh"

A suggestion or two:

Do the belt squats after your main lift on the max effort day.  Box squatting and then belt squatting afterwards is counterproductive IMO.

Rotate the max effort lift every week.  Do a deadlift variation one week and a squat variation the next.  You could also do a good morning variation although I would keep those at a 5RM most of the time.  You could do a max if you suspend the bar from chains or off the safety pins.

Wave the dynamic effort work intensity in a 3 week wave.  If you are just using straight weight then do:
65% 1RM week 1  8 x 2
70% 1RM week 2  8 x 2
75% 1RM week 3  6 x 2

These percentages are not set in stone so feel free to mess with them until it feels right.  After week 3 start over again at the week one weight.  You can also adjust the total volume as well but I would get a few waves under your belt before doing that.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> In the words of another great American philosopher Macho Man Randy Savage "oooooohhhhh Yeaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh"
> 
> A suggestion or two:
> 
> Do the belt squats after your main lift on the max effort day.  Box squatting and then belt squatting afterwards is counterproductive IMO.
> 
> Rotate the max effort lift every week.  Do a deadlift variation one week and a squat variation the next.  You could also do a good morning variation although I would keep those at a 5RM most of the time.  You could do a max if you suspend the bar from chains or off the safety pins.
> 
> Wave the dynamic effort work intensity in a 3 week wave.  If you are just using straight weight then do:
> 65% 1RM week 1  8 x 2
> 70% 1RM week 2  8 x 2
> 75% 1RM week 3  6 x 2
> 
> These percentages are not set in stone so feel free to mess with them until it feels right.  After week 3 start over again at the week one weight.  You can also adjust the total volume as well but I would get a few waves under your belt before doing that


Right on !! thanks man this helps a lot Ive been scratching my head a bit looking at different folks set ups. What you got here works in my cave man brain much better


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Right on !! thanks man this helps a lot Ive been scratching my head a bit looking at different folks set ups. What you got here works in my cave man brain much better


Awesome.  Happy to help you structure an entire program if needed.


----------



## Yano

" Ya know im going to lose and gamblings for fools but thats the way I like it baby I dont want to live forever. "


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Awesome.  Happy to help you structure an entire program if needed.


Dude , honestly you have helped me more than I got words for. I was just half assing it telling myself I was making progress doing basically a fucked up 6 day bro split that while i gained back some strength progress had stalled. Your vids , your log it woke up wanting to do it right and helped me wake up to just where I've been blinding myself to my own weakness and telling myself it's cus i'm not going up in weight like I used to so it's ok. It might take me some time but i'll get this figured out and lined up proper. I truly appreciate the offer it might take some time and a lot of questions but the programming will get there. I never mind stumbling and falling as I go , because i'm too stubborn to stay down or give up.


----------



## Trendkill

Right on man.  Kick this thing into gear and hit those goals you've set for yourself.  And have fun doing it!


----------



## Yano

Ok today was my first dynamic lower day , followed the same exercises I did Monday , that probably wasn't right but at least I got some thing done WOOOOOO!

First out the gate was Box Squats the math called for 210 and 55 lbs of chains , I don't have that much made up so I went with 225 and 40 lbs. 10 x 3 x 265 

Good Mornings - I probably didn't do these right I set the pins in the rack at the bottom of my squat then added weight and got under it like a normal GM. I exploded up as fast as I could but I still reset the bar every time got my breath and shot up again. 4 x 10 x 105

RDL - Did these with a wide snatch grip to try and get as much of my back activated as possible. These I repped out fast as I could up and down proper.  Done at 4 x 10 x 115

Rows - Let these hang long to get the full extension out of them then pulled as fast as I could , reset and went again. 4 x 10 x 60

Ab work was Twists and Leg Lifts

I am surprised how shot out I am , even fell asleep in my chair during a chat this afternoon. I was bummed out at the light weight but it seems to have been right on if I got Ko'ed in my chair.  As my understanding of the dynamic effort day goes these are all based off percentages of your pr's. So going off that I think I am supposed to increase the weight of the dynamic days as my PRs go up on my main lifts and not until, correct me if I got this wrong. 

Todays cardio was a mix of kettle bell and goblet squats 250 and the 1.4 mile walk with the mrs.


----------



## Trendkill

This is a good start.  10x3 is a lot of volume for a first wave but if you can recover from it that is ok.  Based on your box squat max from earlier in the week the weight is fine.  Increase it 5% each of the next two weeks and then drop back down to the original weight.  Only increase your dynamic weight if it gets too easy.  There is such a thing as moving the weight too fast but that is a rare problem for most.  I would retest your box squat max every 3 months and if you set a big PR on that then adjust your dynamic effort weights.

Instead of good mornings as your second lift try doing speed deadlifts.  Follow those same approximate percentages and run them in a 3 week wave as well.  I would suggest singles or doubles for the pulls but sometimes I do triples or 5s for variety.  12-16 total reps is good.  You can do these off the floor, from a deficit or in the power rack at a height of 3-6" off the ground.

The third exercise could be RDLs, good mornings, marches in the belt squat, lunges, etc.  Basically any lower body movement that targets your weak point.  This day is more about volume so something like your 4x10 would work well.  You could also do 3x15 or even 3x20.  Volume is more important then weight on this day.  

Finish up with rows and abs and you are good to go.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> This is a good start.  10x3 is a lot of volume for a first wave but if you can recover from it that is ok.  Based on your box squat max from earlier in the week the weight is fine.  Increase it 5% each of the next two weeks and then drop back down to the original weight.  Only increase your dynamic weight if it gets too easy.  There is such a thing as moving the weight too fast but that is a rare problem for most.  I would retest your box squat max every 3 months and if you set a big PR on that then adjust your dynamic effort weights.
> 
> Instead of good mornings as your second lift try doing speed deadlifts.  Follow those same approximate percentages and run them in a 3 week wave as well.  I would suggest singles or doubles for the pulls but sometimes I do triples or 5s for variety.  12-16 total reps is good.  You can do these off the floor, from a deficit or in the power rack at a height of 3-6" off the ground.
> 
> The third exercise could be RDLs, good mornings, marches in the belt squat, lunges, etc.  Basically any lower body movement that targets your weak point.  This day is more about volume so something like your 4x10 would work well.  You could also do 3x15 or even 3x20.  Volume is more important then weight on this day.
> 
> Finish up with rows and abs and you are good to go.


Right on  thanks man ! raising the volume a bit shouldnt be an issue i got used to doing 3 and 4 sets of 15 doing Juggernaut. I did practice some sumo's today but it wasnt part of the work out just fucking around , I did 10 singles with 260 based off my max and kept to the 30 to 40 seconds between reps for that like the dynamic stuff. I was huffin n puffin like a train.


----------



## CJ

@Yano


----------



## Yano

CJ275 said:


> @Yano


damn you hahaahahaa i had it almost out of my head


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> damn you hahaahahaa i had it almost out of my head


Watch out boy she'll chew you up!


----------



## Yano

Ok today was dynamic upper and while I wasn't expecting it , holy shit this chewed me up by the end I had the queasy stomach burps going on , it was great. With the weights as low as they are I really didn't expect such a work out but by the end I was huffin puffin all pumped up and on fire. 

Incline Bench 4x15x70 +20lbs of chains
JM Press 4x15x55
Floor Press 4x15x30
Kroc Rows 4x15x30
Delt Raises 4x15x15 side 4x15x20 front
Curls - AHC 4x15x25
            EZ Bar 4x15x40
Ab Work the always tried and true Left Lifts and Russian Twists

An for some fun at the end a little Ed Coan style grip work just put 135 on the bar in the rack and picked it up leaning to one side then the other managed 4x15 seconds with each hand.

Still getting used to this so If somethings wrong or off don't be scared to shout it out. These weights were based off what I did on the heavy day so it will improve as that does. I tried to smash the weight up fast as I could and let it down nice n slow not sure if that's proper for this system or If i'm just to pump em out fast as I can , need to do some more reading and watching. All in all hell of a work out and a lot of fun.


----------



## BrotherIron

Big fan of JM and Floor Presses. Those 2 things have had the biggest impact on my bench.

I've always done dynamic with both an explosive concentric and eccentric. That's how I was taught/ coached.


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> Big fan of JM and Floor Presses. Those 2 things have had the biggest impact on my bench.
> 
> I've always done dynamic with both an explosive concentric and eccentric. That's how I was taught/ coached.


ah right on thanks man !   that's what I'll try next go round the double boom. Football we worked on deceleration drills for braking and changing direction , is there any thing that might help slowing down the explosiveness on the eccentric at the end ? or will that just build up over time on its own ?


----------



## BrotherIron

Yano said:


> ah right on thanks man !   that's what I'll try next go round the double boom. Football we worked on deceleration drills for braking and changing direction , is there any thing that might help slowing down the explosiveness on the eccentric at the end ? or will that just build up over time on its own ?


Sometimes people will put a pad to help absorb the impact.


----------



## Yano

Ok restful Sunday , brought in the rest of the tomatoes green works just fine too ill pickle em or fry em up like eggplant. Todays going to be max effort lower , looking forward to it everything feels good after this mornings cardio , no aches and pains. Hope every one had a good Halloween and fun with the families.


----------



## Yano

Max Effort Monday is in the bag , and here's how it all broke down

Swapped the main around this week and went with Sumos this time instead of the box squats. They felt good but I quickly realized my grip is going to take some work to get caught up , quite frankly my hook grip blows. The last single I still had good strength left but the bar was just trying to roll out of my hands by the time I passed my mid thigh with it an I had to set it before it dropped out. No vids today ol lady had to go help the daughter do some things so it was just me and the dogs.

Sumo DL - 135x3 185x3 205x3 220x3 245x3 265x3 275x1 295x1 315x1 325x1 330x1
Belt Squats - 55x10 65x10 75x10 85x10 These are hard to get used to wow fell over twice
RDL - 175x10 185x10 210x10 230x10
Bent Rows - More of an upper thing but my back needs all the work it can get. 95x10 115x10 125x10 130x10 135x3 145x3 155x3

Abs were the usual Leg Lifts and Twists

Hands feel torn up , like I've had em on a hot stove , damn can of diet root beer felt so good to hold hahaha haven't had that in a long time. Grip will get better over time I looked all over for the set of straps I used to have but no dice so those are on the shoppin list at some point. All in all a damn good day , sore , tired and a lil shakey gota love it.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Damn dude...killin it!


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Damn dude...killin it!


Trying bubba , I sure am trying I want that 500 DL so bad I can taste it.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> Trying bubba , I sure am trying I want that 500 DL so bad I can taste it.


Well take your time, you'll get there.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Trying bubba , I sure am trying I want that 500 DL so bad I can taste it.


It will come, I just hit it today Sumo.


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> It will come, I just hit it today Sumo.


Right on man , they are feeling more comfortable the more I do , i'll get some more vids up soon as I can , been trying to keep my hips higher and not think about it so much , just get into position and do it , seems to feel smoother.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Right on man , they are feeling more comfortable the more I do , i'll get some more vids up soon as I can , been trying to keep my hips higher and not think about it so much , just get into position and do it , seems to feel smoother.


Awesome look forward to seeing them... keep at the beltless squats and some adductor work you will see a big difference in time.


----------



## Yano

Yesterday was a rest day , puttered around the house doing odd jobs , spent plenty of time on here yip yappin and jaw jacking in chat. Got the morning squats up to 260 that felt pretty good. Mrs an I did the usual night time walk. All in all a great day. 

Today is max effort upper Bench work , Floor Presses , JM's , Kroc Rows , Curls - Abs and its over. Probably add a few rounds of grip work at the end see if I can add some time on to my 15 second holds. I'll post up all the numbers once its down and in the bag.


----------



## Yano

Ok Max upper knocked down , dragged out , hung up and ready for the freezer.

Started 5 heavier on the Inclines and made the jump to singles a bit lighter than I did last week trying to a bit more on the top end and it seemed to work out ok.

Incline Bench 100x3 110x3 120x3 130x3 140x3 150x3 160x1 165x1 170x1 175x1 180x1 185x1
Thats an improvement on the last rep from last week by 5lbs not really a PR in my mind being I readjusted the spread of the volume this might of just been some extra gas in the tank from that. Either way it felt good.

JM Press - 45x15 55x15 65x15 , was not going to get the full so i hit the last set with 75 so i left the weight at 65 again for 15

Floor Press - 30x15 40x15 loadable dumbells and odd amounts of plates lead to odd jumps in weight at times so the next set was 55x15 60x15

Kroc Rows - 45x15 50x15 55x15 60x15

Curls - this time I used just the long bar - 45x15 45x15 50x15 55x15

Leg Lifts and I swapped out Twists for Side Bends today with 50lbs to start 4x15 I thought I was going to light at first but holy side cramps and weird pump from hell by the time it was over. Obliques ? I guess , oddest pump ever.

Grip work at the end was 2x4x15 seconds with 135 Holy shit do my hands and grip need work.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Today was a recovery day , got in the squats for cardio this morning 260 of the little darlings , then this afternoon I did some empty bar work just to get the cob webs out , 30 reps on the bench , over head and stiff leg dead's nothing drastic. We went for our walk early due to it cooling down and getting darker earlier so that's done , 1.4 again. Didn't end up doing any sumo but the day ain't over dogs are going to want to go out at some point and the bar's right there calling to me.


----------



## Yano

At times like these the inspirational words of the world renown American prophet and wise man James Ambrose Johnson Jr. comes to mind when he was greeted by a younger person working back stage who didn't recognize him. He later recounted the story unto the masses gathered before him and to them he spoke these words ..... " I'm Rick James, BITCH!! " (2004 BET Awards)

Dynamic Lower Day HOOOOOOO!!!!
Sumos - Slapped 230 on the bar with 40lbs of chains hit 270x3 for 12 sets
RDL - I kept the weight static and just tried to fill out my volume - 185x15 for 4 sets
Good Mornings - 120x15 for 4 sets - Set the pins down low where the bottom of my squat would be and worked them wedging up
Belt Squats - I'm really liking these a lot and it's definitely showing me that my left side still drives much harder than my right which is most likely causing some of my hip shift coming out of the hole on my squats.  65x15 for 4 sets
Bent Rows - Back needs work instead of working up in odd weights like I did last week I just kept it static and got in my volume 100x15 for 4 sets

Abs were side bends with 45lb plate 4x15 Leg Raises 4x15
Walk later with my Mrs.

Stick a fucking fork in me cus I am done.


----------



## Trendkill

Are you alternating squats and deadlifts each week on the dynamic day?


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Are you alternating squats and deadlifts each week on the dynamic day?


Yes is that bad ? I was doing max mon and wed , then dynamic fri and sat, and going to alternate the dead and squat variations from week to week. Would it be better if I did like a full month of one then switch over ?


----------



## Trendkill

Not bad but also not necessary.  Here's the basic template:

*MAX EFFORT LOWER
Exercise 1*: Pick a squat or deadlift or good morning variation and work up to a 1RM

*Exercise 2*: Pick a second compound lift and go heavy for 3-5 sets of 3-5 reps.  This lift should address your primary weakness.  This could also be the same lift you used as the max effort lift but done for reps.

*Exercise 3*: Pick an exercise that again addresses your primary weakness and do 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps

*Exercise 4*: Upper back movement.  Any type of row, shrug, pulldown, etc.

*Exercise 5*: Abs

*MAX EFFORT UPPER
Exercise 1*: Pick any pressing variation and work up to a 1RM

*Exercise 2*: Pick a second compound pressing exercise and go heavy for 3-5 sets of 3-5 reps.  This lift should address your primary weakness.

*Exercise 3*: Pick a triceps exercise  and do 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps.  Any type of extension, pressdown, etc.

*Exercise 4*: Upper back movement.  Any type of row, shrug, pulldown, etc. 3-4 sets of 6-8 reps

*Exercise 5*: Any shoulder movement for the front, side or rear delts. 3 sets of 10-15.

*Exercise 6*: Abs

*DYNAMIC EFFORT LOWER
Exercise 1*: Box squat with accommodating resistance (bands or chains either one)
Week 1 50% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 8 sets of 2 reps
Week 2 55% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 8 sets of 2 reps
Week 3 60% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 6 sets of 2 reps
This is not set in stone.  Both the weight and volume can be adjusted. Some guys like more volume and do 5 x 5 or 8 x 3 for sets/reps.  This is just a guide.

*Exercise 2*: Deadlifts with accommodating resistance
Week 1 50% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 8 sets of 2 reps
Week 2 55% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 8 sets of 2 reps
Week 3 60% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 6 sets of 2 reps
Again, just a guide here.  Some will need more and some less total volume.  For years I only did 6 singles after my squats and it worked fine.

*Exercise 3*: Pick any exercise that targets your primary lower body weakness and do 3-5 sets of 10-20 reps

*Exercise 4*: Any exercise that targets low back, hams, glutes, etc 3-5 sets of 10-20 reps

*Exercise 5*:Any upper back exercise

*Exercise 6*: Abs

*DYNAMIC EFFORT UPPER
Exercise 1*: Bench (or any pressing exercise) with accomodating resistance
Week 1 50% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 9 sets of 3 reps
Week 2 55% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 9 sets of 3 reps
Week 3 60% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 9 sets of 3 reps.
Just like the squat and deadlift other rep variations can be used here. I like 5x5 for upper body dynamic work personally.

*Exercise 2*: High volume pressing exercise. Pick any pressing exercise and do 3 sets of 15-20 reps. These should not be to failure but the last set of 20 should be difficult.  Idea here is to just get more volume in.

*Exercise 3*: Triceps exercise for 3-5 sets of 10-15 reps

*Exercise 4*: Upper back exercise for 3-5 sets of 10-15 reps

*Exercise 5*: Shoulder exercise for 3-5 sets of 10-15 reps

*Exercise 6*: abs

This is a very general template and can be modified many ways to suit your needs.  In general, keep volume low on max effort day and intensity high.  Keep volume high and intensity medium to low on dynamic effort day.  Wave your squat volume over the course of three weeks on dynamic effort lower.  Adjust box height or bar or accommodating resistance to avoid stagnation.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Not bad but also not necessary.  Here's the basic template:
> 
> *MAX EFFORT LOWER
> Exercise 1*: Pick a squat or deadlift or good morning variation and work up to a 1RM
> 
> *Exercise 2*: Pick a second compound lift and go heavy for 3-5 sets of 3-5 reps.  This lift should address your primary weakness.  This could also be the same lift you used as the max effort lift but done for reps.
> 
> *Exercise 3*: Pick an exercise that again addresses your primary weakness and do 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps
> 
> *Exercise 4*: Upper back movement.  Any type of row, shrug, pulldown, etc.
> 
> *Exercise 5*: Abs
> 
> *MAX EFFORT UPPER
> Exercise 1*: Pick any pressing variation and work up to a 1RM
> 
> *Exercise 2*: Pick a second compound pressing exercise and go heavy for 3-5 sets of 3-5 reps.  This lift should address your primary weakness.
> 
> *Exercise 3*: Pick a triceps exercise  and do 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps.  Any type of extension, pressdown, etc.
> 
> *Exercise 4*: Upper back movement.  Any type of row, shrug, pulldown, etc. 3-4 sets of 6-8 reps
> 
> *Exercise 5*: Any shoulder movement for the front, side or rear delts. 3 sets of 10-15.
> 
> *Exercise 6*: Abs
> 
> *DYNAMIC EFFORT LOWER
> Exercise 1*: Box squat with accommodating resistance (bands or chains either one)
> Week 1 50% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 8 sets of 2 reps
> Week 2 55% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 8 sets of 2 reps
> Week 3 60% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 6 sets of 2 reps
> This is not set in stone.  Both the weight and volume can be adjusted. Some guys like more volume and do 5 x 5 or 8 x 3 for sets/reps.  This is just a guide.
> 
> *Exercise 2*: Deadlifts with accommodating resistance
> Week 1 50% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 8 sets of 2 reps
> Week 2 55% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 8 sets of 2 reps
> Week 3 60% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 6 sets of 2 reps
> Again, just a guide here.  Some will need more and some less total volume.  For years I only did 6 singles after my squats and it worked fine.
> 
> *Exercise 3*: Pick any exercise that targets your primary lower body weakness and do 3-5 sets of 10-20 reps
> 
> *Exercise 4*: Any exercise that targets low back, hams, glutes, etc 3-5 sets of 10-20 reps
> 
> *Exercise 5*:Any upper back exercise
> 
> *Exercise 6*: Abs
> 
> *DYNAMIC EFFORT UPPER
> Exercise 1*: Bench (or any pressing exercise) with accomodating resistance
> Week 1 50% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 9 sets of 3 reps
> Week 2 55% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 9 sets of 3 reps
> Week 3 60% 1RM plus 25% accommodating resistance 9 sets of 3 reps.
> Just like the squat and deadlift other rep variations can be used here. I like 5x5 for upper body dynamic work personally.
> 
> *Exercise 2*: High volume pressing exercise. Pick any pressing exercise and do 3 sets of 15-20 reps. These should not be to failure but the last set of 20 should be difficult.  Idea here is to just get more volume in.
> 
> *Exercise 3*: Triceps exercise for 3-5 sets of 10-15 reps
> 
> *Exercise 4*: Upper back exercise for 3-5 sets of 10-15 reps
> 
> *Exercise 5*: Shoulder exercise for 3-5 sets of 10-15 reps
> 
> *Exercise 6*: abs
> 
> This is a very general template and can be modified many ways to suit your needs.  In general, keep volume low on max effort day and intensity high.  Keep volume high and intensity medium to low on dynamic effort day.  Wave your squat volume over the course of three weeks on dynamic effort lower.  Adjust box height or bar or accommodating resistance to avoid stagnation.


Thanks a ton. I could of added in a few rounds of boxes today I had plenty left in the tank. Getting used to the lower volume is something that will take me  time to adjust to on some of it , i've been doing juggernaut for 2 years and mostly 10 to 15 rep sets so at this point its just feels right.  An I need to learn to cycle the accessories right I jumped right to 60%. This will help a lot. Can't thank ya enough for all the help , seriously.


----------



## Trendkill

Always happy to help out man.  Yes, cycle the accessory lifts when you are no longer making progress.  This is a very individual thing but I find changing them every time you start a new dynamic wave to be about right.  On the heavy accessories on the max  effort days I find I sometimes need to change those every 2 weeks.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper , and I think I'm getting it right finally haaaahah if i did the math right that is. 

Incline Bench 110 + 40lbs of chains 9x3
Floor Press - 50 3x20
JM Press - 55 4x15
Kroc Rows - 50 4x15
Delt Raises - 15 4x15

Abs were side bends 4x15 with 45 plate in each hand and Leg Lifts 4x15 
Cardio today was 260 squats this morning and 1.4 miles tonight with the mrs. 
Nice and simple. An I forced my self not to ramp up the volume and stop when I was supposed to.


----------



## Trendkill

Now you’re getting it dialed in Yano.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Now you’re getting it dialed in Yano.


All thanks to you Sir ! I'd still be out there lost in the woods like a half ass. Just have to fight the volume whore in me , enough is never enough.


----------



## Yano

Today was a rest day , messed around the yard a bit , played with the dogs , sat in chat quite a bit and yip yapped and jaw jacked with the fellas ,, all in all a great day.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Today was a rest day , messed around the yard a bit , played with the dogs , sat in chat quite a bit and yip yapped and jaw jacked with the fellas ,, all in all a great day.


Jealous


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Max Monday HOOOO! Doggies

Box Squats - started a bit low to warm up bit it all worked out in the end , and moved up 5lbs from last week.  170x3 180x3 190x3 200x3 220x3 240x3 260x3 280x3 300x1 310x1 320x1 330x1 340x1 350x1 355x1

Sumo Pulls - found a sweet spot for my hands to beat the helicopter so I was able to use my over/under grip and that felt way more natural for me. 3x5x300

RDL - added 5lbs to these due to the drop down from 15 reps to 12 4x12x190

Bent Rows - added 5lbs to these due to these being 12 reps as well , 4x12x105

Abs were Twists 4x15x45 - Leg Lifts 4x15


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> Max Monday HOOOO! Doggies


----------



## Yano

Max Upper , oh yeahhhhh !! 

Incline Bench - 120x3 130x3 140x3 150x3 160x3 165x1 170x1 180x1 185x1 190x1* new PR
Floor Press variation with BB instead of DB - 135x5 155x5 160x5 165x5 170x5
JM Press - 55x12 60x12 65x12 70x12
Kroc Rows - 50x8 55x8 60x8 65x8
Delt Raises 12x15 12x15 12x15 12x15 last set was one set of 10 some huffin n puffin then a set of 5 
Abs - Leg Lifts 4x15 Side Bends with 45lb plate 4x15

Real good day , tired and back is fatigued but nothing more than it should be , tomorrows a rest day. Feeling great and having a lot of fun with this.


----------



## eazy

congrats on the PR


----------



## Yano

eazy said:


> congrats on the PR


Thanks man !  feels good finally seeing progress in a few lifts. Really having a good time


----------



## Trendkill

Congrats on the PR.  Make sure to rotate the max effort exercise every week.  Since you have just started the program you can do the same max effort lift 2 weeks in a row but soon you will need to start rotating it every week.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Diversity, it's the way of the new world.


----------



## Trendkill

The lifts don't have to be anything crazy either (unless you want).  Your rotation could look something like this:

Incline Press
Flat bench against chains
Floor Press
Close grip bench
Seated/Steep incline press
Flat bench press

Rotate through these and every 7th week do a deload by doing dumbbells for max reps.  There are a million other variations but this is a good foundation to start with.


----------



## Btcowboy

PRs are awesome, well done


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> The lifts don't have to be anything crazy either (unless you want).  Your rotation could look something like this:
> 
> Incline Press
> Flat bench against chains
> Floor Press
> Close grip bench
> Seated/Steep incline press
> Flat bench press
> 
> Rotate through these and every 7th week do a deload by doing dumbbells for max reps.  There are a million other variations but this is a good foundation to start with.


Right on !! thanks man


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> PRs are awesome, well done


Thanks it's nice to be making progress again with every ones help. This all one big group effort i'm just moving the weight.


----------



## Yano

Yesterday was resting , today be dynamic lower WOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Yano

Alright Alright , tired sore but got it done and had a damn good time doing it. Dynamic Lower shook out like this

Box Squats - 245 on the bar and 40 in chains , it should of been 88 but I need to get more chains so I just swapped the difference for more plates. total load 285 8 sets of 3

Sumo DL - 210 on the bar + 40 lbs of chains total load 250 8 sets of 3

Good Mornings - Did the math on these for the first time and based them off my squat no added resistance just plates 175 4 sets of 12 Heaviest ive gone on these felt good.

RDL - 190 4 sets of 12

Bent Rows - 110 4 sets of 12

Abs were 4 sets of 15 Leg Lifts - 4 sets of  15 Standing Twists with a 45 plate

Feel good feel strong .... feel like im gonna pass out before the coffees done haaaahaha


----------



## BrotherIron

Good Mornings are a staple in my training and imho have a massive carryover to squats and conventional pulls.


----------



## Yano

Saw them for the first time a year or so ago on an elitefts vid, and added them in. Real good stuff.


----------



## BrotherIron

Yano said:


> Saw them for the first time a year or so ago on an elitefts vid, and added them in. Real good stuff.


You can do them seated, standing, suspended.  You can also use different bars ie. SSB, Cambered, Regular Bar


----------



## Skullcrusher

BrotherIron said:


> Good Mornings are a staple in my training and imho have a massive carryover to squats and conventional pulls.


Which workout would you recommend working them into back or legs?


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> You can do them seated, standing, suspended.  You can also use different bars ie. SSB, Cambered, Regular Bar


I'll try more of these variations thanks ! I never tried them seated , done them standing bending down with a slight bend in my legs sort of like ending in an RDL , and I usually work them with the bar set low like my low point in my squat and work on hinging up with the weight. Seated sounds beastly , ill give them a run for sure.


----------



## Btcowboy

I like the SSB for good mornings


----------



## BrotherIron

Btcowboy said:


> I like the SSB for good mornings


My favorite bar to use for SSB.  Duffalo bars are good to use as well. They really focus on your staying tight since the bar wants to swing.


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> My favorite bar to use for SSB.  Duffalo bars are good to use as well. They really focus on your staying tight since the bar wants to swing.


Right on I have SSB n straight bars. I probably cant swing a Duffalo but I can pull off a Titan Yukon after Christmas has come n gone. Same thing I think just half the price.


----------



## Trendkill

You’re getting the hang of things Yano. Look at buying bulk chain and cutting it yourself. I think we talked about this in chat awhile back. Way cheaper then ordering it through the various strength sites online.  I bought an entire 50ft drum of 5/8 chain for about $300.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> You’re getting the hang of things Yano. Look at buying bulk chain and cutting it yourself. I think we talked about this in chat awhile back. Way cheaper then ordering it through the various strength sites online.  I bought an entire 50ft drum of 5/8 chain for about $300.


Yeah I'm gonna make a trip around to some of the older farmers I know again see if they have any , a lot of times up here I can find it for free if I ask around. Thats a good price maybe I'll just buy one of those , I always thought it would be more money. Thanks man !!


----------



## Yano




----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> You’re getting the hang of things Yano. Look at buying bulk chain and cutting it yourself. I think we talked about this in chat awhile back. Way cheaper then ordering it through the various strength sites online.  I bought an entire 50ft drum of 5/8 chain for about $300.


@Yano if your close to the sea, you can get new chain for the big boats at a decent price as well. I am talking 5/8, 3/4,1 inch stuff. 55 per foot of 3/4


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> @Yano if your close to the sea, you can get new chain for the big boats at a decent price as well. I am talking 5/8, 3/4,1 inch stuff. 55 per foot of 3/4


Couple hours away but I know a fella thats a welder down there I havent talked to in a while , thats a great idea man , thanks !!


----------



## Yano

Last night was dynamic upper , and it went well good energy had  to adjust a bit of weight around for one of the lifts but all in all it was a fun work out. 

Flat Bench with chains - 155 on the bar 40lbs of chains total load 195 9 sets of 3 

Floor Press with BB - this was the lift I had to shift the weight around on a bit , hit 135 for 15 realized I wasn't going to get 3 sets at the speed the bar should be moving so I ended up lowering it by 5's and testing reps down to 115 , knocked out 3 solid sets with good speed. 115 - 3 sets of 15

JM Press - 60 3 sets of 15

Krocs - 55 3 sets of 15

Delt Raises - side and front - 15 3 sets of 15 each 

Abs - Side Bends with a 45 3x15 - Leg Lifts 3x15

Still hitting cardio in the morning with squats , up to 260  and the nightly walk with the mrs is 1.4 miles ... thats going to be changing with the weather soon to the stat bike or treadmill though screw walking in minus what ever degree weather and up to my ass in snow


----------



## Yano

Rest day , cardio this morning , walk with the ol lady tonight. Nice an relaxed day.


----------



## BrotherIron

Yeah, everyone loves snow till they have to shovel that shit and deal with the daily dumping of it. That's why I live down south. No more dealing with that shit.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

BrotherIron said:


> Yeah, everyone loves snow till they have to shovel that shit and deal with the daily dumping of it. That's why I live down south. No more dealing with that shit.



Didnt mind snow as a kid, thought it was OK. As an adult, waking up early to clear it, shovel out 4 cars, clear driveway, walks, steps, etc. ( 2 hours) and then proceeding to drive in it, stuck in traffic 1.5 hours, late for work, it became to be a burden, something I hate. I love New Hampshire and will always live here, but when retired it will be elsewhere for the winters (DEC - March probably) then back here for Spring, Summer, Fall...


----------



## Yano

Heavy Monday , OH YEAHHHH!!!

Box Squats - cut down on the low end volume this time for more on top at the end and it worked out ok - 200x3 220 240x3 260x3 280x3 300x3 320x1 330x1 340x1 350x1 355x1 360x1 <-- that last one was ugly and I mean thick glasses hair lip one crooked buck tooth dwarf ugly but it went up. 

Sumo - Got my home made straps , how you make straps you ask ? you find an old ice fishing pack thats fucked up and cut the straps off it , then cut em to length and melt the frayed ends fuck spending 16 bucks - straps combined with being able to use the over under grip gave me an extra 15 lbs on the bar won't call it a new PR just proper weight with assistance - 5x4x 315

Good Mornings - This time I tried them from a standing position instead of starting low and hinging up , there is a difference specially the way it hit my hamstrings - 4x12x180

Bent Rows - Nothing special my back just needs a ton of work , nice wide grip for these 4x12x115

Abs today were Leg Lifts 4x15

This mornings cardio hit a new all time record so that was nice , managed to hit 300 squats/swings for the first time. Tonights the walk with the mrs and thats all she wrote.


----------



## Yano

Yesterday was a rest day , cardio  a few pump sets with the dbs and a long walk with the ol lady. Today is max upper, ill post up the numbers once its knocked down and in the bag.


----------



## Yano

We got to having so much fun in chat last night busting balls that I totally forgot to fill out the log. Max Upper

Spoto Press - 115x3 135x3 155x3 175x3 195x3 205x1 215x1 225x1 230x1

Standing Overhead Pin Press - 5x5x115

JM Press - These felt great today got to add on some more weight 4x12x70

Bent Rows - 4x8x125

Side Delt Raises - 3x15x20 -these still need a ton of work after my left shoulder being fucked up but they are coming along, 20 lbs is a long way from the 5 i started out with

Abs - Leg Lifts 3x20

Standard Cardio - up to 300 squats and still walking til the snow flies.


----------



## Trendkill

Solid work Yano.  Max sure you are alternating that max effort lower lift frequently.  Change the box height, add chains, use a different bar, change stance, rotate in deadlifts of all varieties, etc.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Solid work Yano.  Max sure you are alternating that max effort lower lift frequently.  Change the box height, add chains, use a different bar, change stance, rotate in deadlifts of all varieties, etc.


right on i change the height , and the width of my feet , straight or ssb , the chains i can use more i was just using them on dynamic days , yeah im learning more n more variety as I go


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Solid work Yano.  Max sure you are alternating that max effort lower lift frequently.  Change the box height, add chains, use a different bar, change stance, rotate in deadlifts of all varieties, etc.


The dead variations i do are basically just the conventional and sumo right now , chains or with out , ill do deficits 1 2 or 3 inches , and Ill set the cups down low in the rack and do pulls and just keep raising  them up every few reps.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> The dead variations i do are basically just the conventional and sumo right now , chains or with out , ill do deficits 1 2 or 3 inches , and Ill set the cups down low in the rack and do pulls and just keep raising  them up every few reps.


Can also try bands as well, it is accomodating resistance as well but changes the movement up some


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> The dead variations i do are basically just the conventional and sumo right now , chains or with out , ill do deficits 1 2 or 3 inches , and Ill set the cups down low in the rack and do pulls and just keep raising  them up every few reps.


These are all good variations.  I hate deficits but they are very beneficial.


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Can also try bands as well, it is accomodating resistance as well but changes the movement up some


Got em on the christmas wish list or at least wait til the wife gives me the green eye that everything is bought for it and I can grab some on my own.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> These are all good variations.  I hate deficits but they are very beneficial.


I forget where I saw the vid but every one they asked what their favorite accessory was for DLs they said deficits , from Dan Green on down the line like 10 people I was like ,, hmmmm ok lets start doing those.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> I forget where I saw the vid but every one they asked what their favorite accessory was for DLs they said deficits , from Dan Green on down the line like 10 people I was like ,, hmmmm ok lets start doing those.


I love to hate them but they are great for breaking the floor if this is your sticking point. If not great for getting speed up which will carry through to other sticking points as well. They do have their place


----------



## Yano

Yesterday was a rest day todays dynamic lower , I'll post it all up once its knocked down and skinned out.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower and what a day it was !!

Box Squatz - lowered the box by a 2x6 ,, yeah a 2x6 lol its a stack of lumber with a towel over it so it was a little over 11 inches. An I stuck to the lower volumes for main and accessory.  In total Bar n chains - 305 - 6 sets of 2 

Conv Deadlifts 1" deficit - Swapped these from sumos , just laid a couple 45s on the floor an stood on those. It's been a while so I thought it best to start at 1" and move up over a few sessions instead of going right back to 3" and end up fucking some thing up. Bar n Chains total - 265 - 6 sets of 2

RDL w chains - Holy shit I don't know if this is a real variation or I made something up but wow. I was not ready for the sway of the chains and damn near face planted myself. After a bit of positioning and the belt to brace my form a bit it went ok. Bar and Chains - 190 - 4 sets of 12

Seated GM - Again let me say this for the record , Holy Shit ! I believe it was Bt that gave me the idea for these and I dont know whether to hug an thank him or curse him and make a voodoo doll haaahaha. Had to lower the weight on these from the normal rack variation. Just the ssb on these no chains - 155 - 4 sets of 12

Bent Rows - Just good ol fashioned bent over rows with a wide grip , index on the outer ring not a snatch grip just much wider than my normal row. Bar no chains - 115 - 4 sets of 12

Abs - Tried and true leg lifts 4x15

Get me out of the oven get me on a plate and stick a fork in me cus i'm done


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper , oh yeahhh.

Decline Bench today - 125 on the bar - 40lbs chains - total 165 for 9 sets of 3 

OH DB Press - 40 for 3 sets of 15

Close Grip BP - Been a long time since I did  these and had to play with the weight a bit to get it right ended up with 105 for 3 sets of 15

Full Rom Standing Rows to the nose - 55 for 3 sets of 15 -- these are the oddest pump 

Delt Raises - 15 for 3 sets of 15 - shoulders were puffed up and burning after the standing rows these were work with just the 15lbs it was kind of funny. 

Abs - Side bends with 50lb DB 3 sets of 15

Nice and easy day , kept the volume down and didn't go crazy ,, see , see i'm learning , I even switched it all up ,, Variety , spice of life and all that good shit  WOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Trendkill

Can I get a hell yeah!


----------



## DEADlifter

Yano said:


> Dynamic Upper , oh yeahhh.
> 
> Decline Bench today - 125 on the bar - 40lbs chains - total 165 for 9 sets of 3
> 
> OH DB Press - 40 for 3 sets of 15
> 
> Close Grip BP - Been a long time since I did  these and had to play with the weight a bit to get it right ended up with 105 for 3 sets of 15
> 
> Full Rom Standing Rows to the nose - 55 for 3 sets of 15 -- these are the oddest pump
> 
> Delt Raises - 15 for 3 sets of 15 - shoulders were puffed up and burning after the standing rows these were work with just the 15lbs it was kind of funny.
> 
> Abs - Side bends with 50lb DB 3 sets of 15
> 
> Nice and easy day , kept the volume down and didn't go crazy ,, see , see i'm learning , I even switched it all up ,, Variety , spice of life and all that good shit  WOOOOOOOOOO!


Good shit @Yano


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> Good shit @Yano


Thank ya Sir !!


----------



## Yano

Heavy Monday and the old man added some weight. Today felt good , nice n steady and strong even with the shit cold weather and it raining. 

Box Squatz - Left the box at 11 inches like i did for the dynamic was a bit harder to move big weight had to readjust where i put my feet for the drive off the box.  220x3 240x3 260x3 280x3 300x3 320x1 340x1 350x1 355x1 360x1 this one went up hard but I wanted to push one more rep SO , I pulled the box and hit the last single as deep as I could with 365x1

Conventional Deads - 5 sets of 5 at 320

Good Mornings - Standing leaning over - 190 for 4 sets of 12

Bent Rows - 115 for 4 sets of 12

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 15 

Felt real good , got to add on some weight and managed not to over due the volume again.


----------



## Yano

An Here is the current state of affairs at 209lbs , the incredible aging potato. You can see just how crooked I am not sure any amount of lifting will fix that my whole right side is a bit fucked on top of me being fat as a house still.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> Heavy Monday and the old man added some weight. Today felt good , nice n steady and strong even with the shit cold weather and it raining.
> 
> Box Squatz - Left the box at 11 inches like i did for the dynamic was a bit harder to move big weight had to readjust where i put my feet for the drive off the box.  220x3 240x3 260x3 280x3 300x3 320x1 340x1 350x1 355x1 360x1 this one went up hard but I wanted to push one more rep SO , I pulled the box and hit the last single as deep as I could with 365x1
> 
> Conventional Deads - 5 sets of 5 at 320
> 
> Good Mornings - Standing leaning over - 190 for 4 sets of 12
> 
> Bent Rows - 115 for 4 sets of 12
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 15
> 
> Felt real good , got to add on some weight and managed not to over due the volume again.


Good job with the workout on congrats on the 365.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Can I get a hell yeah!


Hellll Yeah !!


----------



## Yano

Today was a rest day but i'm going a bit stir crazy now knowing i got gear in me again after all these years haahaha so I just went down and hit a few pump sets to get that happy blown up feeling. Nothing heavy or too crazy

Hammer Curls - 3 sets of 10 with 30

DB Flys - 3 sets of 10 with 35

BB Curls - 3 sets of 10 with 55

Shrugs - 3 sets of 10 with 115

Pause Bench - 3 sets of 10 with 135

Side Delt Raise - 3 sets of 10 with 15

Front Delt Raise - 3 sets of 10 with 15 

JM Press - 3 sets of 10 with 55

Close Grip BP - 3 sets of 10 with 60 

Push Ups - 3 sets of 15


----------



## Yano

Max upper , was a good time , came up ate and passed out in my chair. So i'm thinking it was a good work out

Incline Bench - 155x3 165x3 175x3 185x1 190x1 195x1 200x1 - That 200 is a jump of 15 lbs from the last time I did these at the start of the 4 week run.

Over head Press - 5x5 with 120 

JM Press - 4x15 with 75

Bent Rows - 4x8 with 115

Krocs - 3x15 with 50

Shrugs for fun its been a while - 3x15 with 135

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x15


----------



## Skullcrusher

Congrats on incline bench PR!


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Congrats on incline bench PR!


thanks man !! everythings feeling better by the work out


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Making good progress man! Pics look good.


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> Making good progress man! Pics look good.


Thank ya Sir !


----------



## quackattack

Some good weight there Yano. Good work.


----------



## Yano

quackattack said:


> Some good weight there Yano. Good work.


Thanks !! Work in progress but its nice to see the numbers changing slowly.


----------



## BrotherIron

Some solid lifting in there. Keep it up!


----------



## Trendkill

Nice PR Yano!


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> Some solid lifting in there. Keep it up!


Thanks man !! Ive been really having fun again since i've met every one here


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Nice PR Yano!


Thanks man ! I couldn't of done it with out ya. Seriously man , thank you so much for every thing.


----------



## Yano

Turkey Day simple pump sets on the off day just to keep the rust off and the system moving.

Hammer Curl - 3x10x30

Concentration - Curls 3x10x30

Paused Bench - 3x10x135

Delt Raises - 3x10x15

JM Press - 3x10x60

DB Press - 3x10x30

Kroc Row - 3x10x30

OHDB Press - 3x10x30

Squats - 300 Body weight in sets of 50


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Thanks man ! I couldn't of done it with out ya. Seriously man , thank you so much for every thing.


Seeing people get stronger is one of life’s great joys.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Seeing people get stronger is one of life’s great joys.


I honestly thought I was done , I could still lift but I wasn't really making progress , workouts were generic , stale and I couldn't see it , just kept going. I was adding some weight but it was random , there was nothing I could look back in the notebook over the previous month or two and see as linear progress just good days and bad days where I would be a bit stronger or weaker. This place might be just a website full of meatheads but it's helped save my physical state , my mental state and at some point its healing the emotional damage from watching everything I worked for fade away from the stroke. This place is kind of like my fountain of youth.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

20211126_145635_888979165921607
					

Watch "20211126_145635_888979165921607" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



Skull , this is about as straight as I can keep my legs doing a bent over style GM. thats 205


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> 20211126_145635_888979165921607
> 
> 
> Watch "20211126_145635_888979165921607" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull , this is about as straight as I can keep my legs doing a bent over style GM. thats 205


Yeah that's some big time hamstrings. You won't catch me doing even 100 lbs that way!

I think your dog wanted to sniff your butt!


----------



## Yano




----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> View attachment 15674


It's a coffee table now Yano!


----------



## PZT

yano, lets chill lol


----------



## Yano

Today was dynamic lower felt strong and everything felt  really good 

Skwatz - conventional no box this time , straight bar no ssb - 275 on the bar with 40 in chains  - 8 sets of 2 

Deads - conventional - 1 inch deficit - 245 on the bar 40 in chains - 8 sets of 2 

Straight Leg GMs - well as straight as my old ass can do em lol - no chains - ssb 190 on the bar for 4 sets of 12 , 1 set of 3 with 205 thats in the video 

RDL - 195 on the bar - 4 sets of 12 

Rows - 125 on the bar this time around - 4 sets of 12 

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 20


----------



## Trendkill

Form is solid on those good mornings especially with the SSB.  that bar is no joke for good mornings.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Form is solid on those good mornings especially with the SSB.  that bar is no joke for good mornings.


Yeh its a ham n lower back work out for sure , felt like id been riding horse for a week after that.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper in the bag and feeling fresh and fine. 

Flat Bench today - 155 + 40 in chains 195 for 9 sets of 3

Pin Press - tried these with chains today really crazy feeling with that swinging around - 65 + 40 in chains - 105 for 3 sets of 15 115 for 1 set of 10 

Single Arm DB Press - unilateral i guess is the right word , just one side at a time for some thing different on the bench - 45 for 3 sets of 15

JM Press - added the chains on these today as well for something different - 45 + 40 in chains - 85 for 3 sets of 15

Delt flys - 3 sets of 15 with 15

Standing snatch grip rows - 3 sets of 15 with 55

Abs - Russian Twists - 3 sets of 20 with 45

tired and ready for a nap but I feel good , been a real positive week.


----------



## Yano

Looks like Grampy found his traps.


----------



## Yano

Todays the off day so just pump sets to keep it all moving

Flat Bench - 135 3x10

Conc Curl - 35 3x10

Inc DB Press - 40 3x10

Seated Delt Flys - 20 3x10

Front Delt raise - 20 3x10 

Standing DB Row - 30 30x10

JM Press - 70 3x10

Overhead Standing DB Press one hand - 40 3x10

Shrugs 45 in each hand 3x10

300 Squats for cardio , no walk today cold n spitting snow n rain.


----------



## Yano

Ok Max Lower in the bag

Box Squats - 240x3 260x3 280x3 300x3 320x1 330x1 340x1 350x1 360x1 370x1 an this is where I got a little froggy and pushed it to 380x1, thats in the video and it was UGLY but I got it. *380 is a PR for these previous was 365

Sumo - mixed grip - 315x5 for 5 sets , then did some singles 325x1 335x1 345x1 355x1 365x1 375x1 385x1 was ugly but it did go , thats in the video. *385 is a PR , previous was 330

Good Mornings - Pushed these a bit as well today while i felt good, 190x12 195x12 200x12 200x12

Rows - 4 sets of 12 with 125 only lift that didnt go up this week , I could of pushed 130 but the form would of totally blown. 

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20 








						20211129_151545_1046179428291744
					

Watch "20211129_151545_1046179428291744" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						20211129_135533
					

Watch "20211129_135533" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## PZT

that was a rough box squat bro


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> that was a rough box squat bro


Saw God on that one lol


----------



## Trendkill

Nice PR Yano.  More importantly I'm glad you're still with us after that one.


----------



## Gibsonator

Just caught up here, nice log dude!


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Nice PR Yano.  More importantly I'm glad you're still with us after that one.


Heaven don't want me and Hell's too scared I'll take over , you guys are stuck with me.


----------



## Yano

Gibsonator said:


> Just caught up here, nice log dude!


Thanks !


----------



## Yano

Rest day pump sets n cardio

300 Squats 

Inc DB Press - 3x15 with 30

Flat DB Press - 3x15 with 30

Decline DB Press - 3x15 with 30

Conc Curls - 3x15 with 25

Shrugs - 3x15 with 45

Standing DB Press - 3x15 with 30

Kroc Rows - 3x15 with 30

Abs - Leg Lifts 3x20


----------



## Skullcrusher

Interesting read...









						The New Rules of Over-40 Lifting
					

Everything most young coaches tell you about over-40 training is wrong. Here's why and what to do instead.




					www.t-nation.com


----------



## Yano

Ok Max upper done and over , lil of this lil of that and a whole lot of fun. 

Flat Bench 5 2 1 w/Chains - For those asking WTF is 5 2 1 ... slow 5 count on the descent , pause for 2 on the chest , drive like fuck , repeat.  - Got some good work done on these on the top end - 175x3 185x3 195x3 205x3 215x3 225x1 235x1 240x1 245x1 250x1 255x1 - Previously my PR for comp bench was 245 starting this , so hitting 255 on these after doing that much work really REALLY feels good. Pretty much blew my wad on these but it was worth it. 

Standing Overhead Press - 5 x 5 with 135

Close Grip BP - 4x12 125

Wide Grip standing rows - 4x12 with 65

Single Arm Floor Press - 4x12 45

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4x20


----------



## ATLRigger

Yano said:


> Ok Max upper done and over , lil of this lil of that and a whole lot of fun.
> 
> Flat Bench 5 2 1 w/Chains - For those asking WTF is 5 2 1 ... slow 5 count on the descent , pause for 2 on the chest , drive like fuck , repeat.  - Got some good work done on these on the top end - 175x3 185x3 195x3 205x3 215x3 225x1 235x1 240x1 245x1 250x1 255x1 - Previously my PR for comp bench was 245 starting this , so hitting 255 on these after doing that much work really REALLY feels good. Pretty much blew my wad on these but it was worth it.
> 
> Standing Overhead Press - 5 x 5 with 135
> 
> Close Grip BP - 4x12 125
> 
> Wide Grip standing rows - 4x12 with 65
> 
> Single Arm Floor Press - 4x12 45
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts - 4x20


My coach has me so some 4 2 1 but 5 is a lot of negative.  Good on u.


----------



## Yano

ATLRigger said:


> My coach has me so some 4 2 1 but 5 is a lot of negative.  Good on u.


thanks man , its just how i learned them


----------



## Yano

Pump sets on the rest day WOOOOOOO!

Strict Curl - 3x10 55

Flat DB Press - 3x10 40

Dec DB Press - 3x10 40

Skwatz - 3x10 155

Calf Raises- 3x10 155

JM Press - 3x10 70

Side Delt Raise - 3x10 20

Front Delt Raise - 3x10 20

Alt Ham Curl - 3x10 30


----------



## Yano

Dynamic lower , not a bad day , kids showed up right at the beginning of it so the energy was a bit off but got it done and in the books

Conventional Squats w/Chains - 240 + 45 = 285 6 sets of 3 

Conventional DL Hook Grip 1" Def w/Chains - 242.5 + 47.5 = 290 6 sets of 3

Good Mornings - 4x15 with 205

RDL - 4x15 with 195

Rows - 4x15 with 125

Abs - Twists 4x15 with 45 plate


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper today , felt good all around work outs are slowly getting better n better.

Flat Bench w chains - 6 sets of 3 with 200 , 3x205 3x210 3x215

Board Press - 215x3 1 board 215x3 2 board 215x3 3 board - 215x3 3 board - 215x3 2 board - 215x3 1 board

Over Head Pin Press - 3x15 with 105

JM Press - 3x15 with 85

Delt Flys - 3x15 with 20

Abs - Russian Twists 4x20 with 45


----------



## Trendkill

I like doing those board press pyramids.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I like doing those board press pyramids.


Yeah it was fun first time I've done those since Christ wore short pants to school.


----------



## Yano

This weeks update end of the 2nd week so far up from 209 to 222.


----------



## Yano

Pump Sets for the fun and love of it all

Flat Bench - 135 3x10

Decline Bench - 135 3x10

Incline Bench - 135 3x10

Skwatz - 155 3x10

Calf Raises - 155 3x10

EZ Curl - 65 3x10

Conc Curls - 30 3x10

Alt Hammer Curls - 30 3x10 

DB RDL - 40 3x10

Shrugs - 45 3x10


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Max Monday , oh yeahhhh , few twists n tricks but a damn good time.

Swapped main movers around for today so it was Deads up first. That 415 while not a PR is the best pull at the end of a full working set. PR for deads was 435 but when I pulled that I went up to it in just a few pulls. So this feels really good to get that close to a previous PR at the end of work.

Deads - 135x3 225x3 275x3 295x3 315x3 325x1 355x1 375x1 395x1 415x1 

Squats - 5x5 with 315

RDL - Pushed these by a few pounds went well but posterior chain is tired 4x12 with 225

Standing DB Rows - 4x12 with 30

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## PZT

great work yano!!


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> great work yano!!


Thank ya Sir !


----------



## Yano

Nice light day off , hips n legs still tired a bit from yesterday so I backed off just a hair to give the ol carcass a day to heal up.

EZ Curl - 3x10 55

Reverse EZ - 3x10 45

Flat Bench - 3x10 135

Goblet Squats with 45 plate 3x10

Calf Raises - 3x10 45 in each hand

Over head DB Press - 3x10 30

DB Inc 3x10 30

DB Decline 3z10 30


----------



## Trendkill

The ol carcass. Lol.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Been sitting around yappin for hours and never entered the ol log , so here goes Max Upper

Good ol happy flat bench - 135x3 183x3 195x3 205x3 215x3 225x1 235x1 245x1 255x1

Standing Overhead Press - 135x5 140x5 145x5 150x5

JM Press - got to push these today a bit and finally got some work done over 100lbs
65x12 85x12 95x12 105x12

Bent Rows - 4x12 with 115

Standing Rows 4x12 with 70

Abs Russian Twists with 45 plate 4x12


----------



## Yano

Decent pump sets on the rest day nothing to special

Skawtz - 3x10 155

Calf Raises 3x10 155

Goblet Squats 3x10 45

Db Dec Bench 3x10 30 

Flat DB Bench 3x10 30 

Inc DB Bench 3x10 30 

Standing DB Over head 3x10 30

Conc Curls 3x10 30

Delt Fly 3x10 20

As always the 300 morning squats for cardio.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower , oh yeahhhh fun fun fun

Deadz conventional today no chains - 135x6 225x6 315x3 - then 335 for 6 sets of 3

Squat ssb again no chains today just moving fast as I can - 150x3 240x3 330x3 - then 340 for 6 sets of 3

Good Mornings - Pushed these today probably harder than I should of considering its a dynamic day - 240x12 240x12 240x9 240x9 so I didnt push the last two sets to 12 reps but the 240 is a PR for those on a working set so that feels pretty good.

RDL - 225 4 sets of 12 

Bent Barbell Rows - 135 4 sets of 12

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper , in and done 

Spoto Press - 135x3 185x3 205x3 - did some rearranging added the chains - 185+40 225
 225x3 for 5 sets - 230x3 235x3 240x3 245x3

Unilateral DB Press - One arm at a time - 3x15 with 60

Overhead Press - 3x15 with 110

JM Press - Bar n Chains total - 90lbs 3x15

High BB Rows - waist to face baby - 3x15 with 60

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


----------



## Yano

Sing along , if ya don't know the words take the time to learn them it's a beautiful love song about a very special lady.


----------



## Yano

Old Job pic after moving a house into the back yard  to put in a new foundation


----------



## silentlemon1011

Yano said:


> Old Job pic after moving a house into the back yard  to put in a new foundation
> View attachment 16164


I always wanted to do that

I've jacked up houses to underpin or frost wall repair, but moving is a whole different fuxking level


----------



## Human_Backhoe

That was a house worth saving.  Imagine today's cost in cedar shake?


----------



## Yano

silentlemon1011 said:


> I always wanted to do that
> 
> I've jacked up houses to underpin or frost wall repair, but moving is a whole different fuxking level


We moved that on big iron rollers on top of those sched 40 iron I beams you see , I crawled the length of the roll into the back yard under that cock sucker with a lump hammer so i could keep pounding them straight .... fuck me dude lolol , Owner said if its so dangerous , why is he under  that ,, Pete told him ,,, He's the only one strong enough to catch it if it falls


----------



## Yano

Human_Backhoe said:


> That was a house worth saving.  Imagine today's cost in cedar shake?


Was a move for the historical society to preserve the main structure for the town of Newport Maine. They filmed us and all it was a tiny big local deal


----------



## Yano

Pump set Sunday , took it easy and just shook the dust off

Skwatz - 155 3x10

Calf Raise - 155 3x10

Shrugs - 45 in each hand 3x10

Flat Bench - 135 3x10 

Inc Bench - 135 3x10

Conc Curls - 30 3x10

Rear Delts - 30 3x10

Kroc Rows - 30 3x10 

sweet and simple. ahhhh


----------



## Yano

Good Morning 315x3








						20211213_163242_521004870737
					

Watch "20211213_163242_521004870737" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> Good Morning 315x3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20211213_163242_521004870737
> 
> 
> Watch "20211213_163242_521004870737" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


I always thought good mornings were and exercise performed with legs locked in full extension?

Is that wrong, or is this just a variation on the good morning I'm familiar with?


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> I always thought good mornings were and exercise performed with legs locked in full extension?
> 
> Is that wrong, or is this just a variation on the good morning I'm familiar with?


Variation , i do straight legs as well , and seated.


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> Variation , i do straight legs as well , and seated.


I never even thought as seated as a variation! I learn something new every day. Thanks!


----------



## Yano

Max Lower , some ok stuff today

Deadz - 135x3 added chains 175x3 225x3 added chains 265x3 365x1 385x1 395x1 405x1 415x1 425x1

Skwatz - 155x3 added chains 195x3 245x3 added chains 285x3 335x3 345x1 355x1

Bent Rows - 135 - 4 Sets of 12

GM - 245x3 255x3 265x3 285x3 315x3 325x2

Front Squats - the shocking twist in the plot -  put the SSB handles over my shoulder and used that 155 4 sets of 12 

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## Trendkill

There is some serious progress being made here.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> There is some serious progress being made here.


Thanks to you Sir and every one here. I'd still be spinning my wheels in the mud some where if it wasnt for every thing im learning here.


----------



## Yano

This was the 325x2 , it looks better than it felt i didnt think i had that much speed on the bar. 








						20211213_163500_658484740528
					

Watch "20211213_163500_658484740528" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Skullcrusher

ExRx.net : Barbell Good-morning
					






					exrx.net


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> ExRx.net : Barbell Good-morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exrx.net


yeah thats a straight leg variation i do those too and seated lol


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> ExRx.net : Barbell Good-morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exrx.net


These are the real ones


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Today was max upper , good solid days work , felt nice. With Flat Bench and the JM I would do one set of 3 with no chains then put them on for the next , raise the weight , on , off ,and so forth. 

Flat Bench - 1 board press 521 - 135x3 w chains 175x3 185x3 w chains 225x3 205x3 w chains 245x3 - straight reps no funky stuff 250x1 255x1 260x1* new PR 

Standing Overhead Press - 95x5 w chains 135x5 115x5 w chains 155x5 160x4 160x1 pushed the last set of  these didnt get all 5 so i hit the last one after 30 seconds 

JM Press - 95x12 100x12 105x12 105x12

Kroc Rows - 4x12 with 50

Standing high rows - 55x12  60x12 65x12 70x12

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## Gibsonator

Damn Yano lookin sssswoll! 
Good job bro!


----------



## Yano

Gibsonator said:


> Damn Yano lookin sssswoll!
> Good job bro!


Thank Ya Sir !


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Yesterday was just pumps sets today is dynamic lower

Squats - 3x10 155

Calf Raises - 3x20 155

Goblet Squat 45lb Plate 3x10

BB Curls - 3x10 60

Rev Curls - 3x10 45

Flat Bench 3x10 135

Incline Bench 3x10 135

Close Grip Bench 3x10 135

Shrugs 3x10 135

Delt High Rows 3x10 70


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower awww yeah 

Deads 1" deficit's all totals include the chains did these a little different today worked up in sets of 3 until the speed started to drop on the bar to where I no longer considered it , dynamic.  135x3 135x3 225x3 225x3 315x3 315x3 325x3 325x3 345x3 365x3

Squats - 155x5 240x5 290x5 added the chains - 330 x 5

GM - Worked the straight legs tonight 200 on the bar 40 in chains - 240 4 sets of 12 

RDL - back was a bit worn from the deads - 225 4 sets of 12

Bent Rows - 135 4 sets of 12

Abs - Russian Twists - 45lb plate - 4x12


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper tonight and a little bit of different fun 

Flat Bench Board Presses 521 -  Did these a little different , worked 1 board then 2 then 3 with each weight in sets of 3 all were 521's - so 135x3 1 board 135x3 2 board 135x3 3 board - next round was adding 40lbs of chains - 175x3 1 board , 175x3 2 board 175x3 3 board - added on the quarters - 135+50+40 in chains - 225x3 1 board 225x3 2 board 225x3 3 board - added 20 lbs - 245x3 1 board 245x3 2 board 245x3 3 board -- No pauses this time and just worked in sets of 3 to deload the bar - 245x3 225x3 175x3 135x3

Seated DB Presses - 3x15 with 40's

JM Press - bar+chains+5's - 3x15 with 95

Standing Overhead Press - No way to get the chains to touch the floor on these so its one swinging , rocking and rolling good time - 3x15 with 85

High Standing Delt Rows - 3x15 with 65

Abs - Leg Lifts 3x20


----------



## TODAY

Some real solid progress up in here.

How's the ded been, Yano?


----------



## Yano

TODAY said:


> Some real solid progress up in here.
> 
> How's the ded been, Yano?


It's going well Sir thank ya ! , swapped deads in as the main mover now and moved squats to 2nd for this months block. Conventional pull was 425 at the end of my work sets on monday for max lower and my Sumo is at 385 right now. Not great but coming a long nicely.


----------



## Yano

Today is an actual rest day , woke up last night sneezing my ass off , watery itchy eyes allergies or a cold , some shit but I figure i'll take today off from the pump sets and just relax , eat and game with the kids a bit.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> Today is an actual rest day , woke up last night sneezing my ass off , watery itchy eyes allergies or a cold , some shit but I figure i'll take today off from the pump sets and just relax , eat and game with the kids a bit.
> View attachment 16345


I can do his voice so damn good its downright scary! 

Anyway I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## MindlessWork

Not a bad log for  a crazy old man so keep killin' it!

(jk man, you rock!)


----------



## DEADlifter

Feeling better today?


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> Feeling better today?


Yes Sir i do thank ya , must be just a head cold , some sniffles and my eyes are watery but thats about it , slamming the vitamin c and gonna hit the work out here in a bit


----------



## Yano

Max Lower , not a lot of energy or pop today , tons of sweating just dont feel 100% but got r done all the same. 

Deads 1" deficit - 135x3 225x3 315x3 365x2 385x1 405x1 425x1

Skwatz - 155x5 245x5 335x5 355x5

Good Mornings - 250 4x12

SDL - dont do these often started small and by the end was glad i did. 135 4x12

Bent BB Rows - 140 4x12

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## Yano

Pump sets on the off day today , short n sweet. Just to get some sweat goin and finish shaking off this cold.

Skwatz 3x10 155

Calf Raise 3x20 155

Flat Bench 3x10 135

Conc Curls 3x10 30

Kroc Rows 3x10 30 

Over head DB Press 3x10 30

Unilateral DB Floor Press 3x10 30


----------



## MindlessWork

Keep kickin it' man, you sure can move some good weight. I am still a noob compared to you haha.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yano said:


> ... i'll take today off from the pump sets and just relax , eat and game with the kids a bit.


What games y'all play?


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> What games y'all play?


Ark Survival Evolved , Dying Light , 7 Days to Die , some DayZ now and then. a few others.


----------



## Yano

Max Upper today , went well , felt real strong today.

Paused Bench with Chains - 135x3 175x3 195x3 215x3 225x3 245x5 255x1 265x1 275x1 285x1*PR for these , hell for any of my bench work right now 

Standing Over head Press - 115x5 125x5 135x5 145x5 150x5 155x3 165x1

JM Press - 95x12 105x12 110x12 110x12

Shrugs - 135x12 145x12 150x12 150x12

Standing High Rows - 65x12 70x12 75x12 75x12 

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## Trendkill

Love that entire album.  That and Chaos AD are my favs from them.  It was all downhill after Max left.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Love that entire album.  That and Chaos AD are my favs from them.  It was all downhill after Max left.


Amen , ol lady hates this song cus ive been singing it every time she dyes her hair for 30 years. She's a red head that pretends to be blonde now and then


----------



## Trendkill

Lol, Awesome.  Black No. 1 from Type O Negative would be a good substitute.


----------



## MohsenAirwave

Yano said:


> Ark Survival Evolved , Dying Light , 7 Days to Die , some DayZ now and then. a few others.


Wow. I'm jealous 😂 I can't buy any games right now, only playing free shit like warzone... I miss good old days...


----------



## Yano

Pump sets today , keep the rust off and everything moving n grooving.

Skwatz - 3x10 155

Calf Raises - 3x20 155

Flat Bench - 3x10 135

Inc Bench - 3x10 135

DB Press - 3x10 30 

DB RDL - 3x10 30

Kroc Rows - 3x10 30

JP Press - 3x10 65

BB Curls - 3x10 65


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Yesterday we had family here all day , should be close to the same today not sure If I will get a chance to work out or not. 

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Yesterday we had family here all day , should be close to the same today not sure If I will get a chance to work out or not.
> 
> Merry Christmas !!


Merry Christmas, enjoy a break wont hurt anything


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Merry Christmas, enjoy a break wont hurt anything


Merry Christmas man !! Hope you and yours have a great day


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Being the last  two days were no work outs and tomorrow is Max Lower I just took today and split the difference between light dynamic work and pump sets. Nothing to heavy or special

Box Squats - with chains - 135x3 155x3 165x3 175x3 185x3 195x3 215x3 

Sumo Deads from lowest point in the rack - w chains 135x3 155x3 175x3 225x3 245x5 265x3

Seated GM - w chains -  105x3 155x3 175x3 195x3 215x3

Flat Bench w chains - 521 - 85x3 135x3 145x3 165x3 175x3 205x3

JM Press - w chains - 95x3 105x3 110x3 115x3 120x3

Delts High Row  - 45x10 50x10 55x10 60x10 65x10

BB Curls - 45x10 50x10 55x10 60x10

Pic from tonight after the work out -week 5 done -started at 209 - 229 today - Front still looks like a trash bag full of shit but i do think slowly my big ol tiddies are turning back into a chest .. the back is starting to look a bit more like myself thank God that tells a bit better story.


----------



## MindlessWork

Happy holidays brother and may 2022 give you more great gains!


----------



## Yano

MindlessWork said:


> Happy holidays brother and may 2022 give you more great gains!


Same to you man ! keep on stacking em up


----------



## Yano




----------



## DEADlifter

Dude


----------



## Yano

Max Monday Oh Yeahhhhh !!

Deadz from the rack - 135x3 225x3 315x3 365x3 385x3 405x1 425x1 435x1 450xalmost

Box Skwatz - 155x5 245x5 335x5 355x5 375x5

Seated GM - 155x5  175x5 195x5 210x5 220x5

SDL - 135x12 155x12 175x12 195x12

BB Row - 135x12 140x12 145x12 145x12

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20

OK this video is the 450xalmost fail - Why is this idiot so happy about a failed pull you ask ? This is the first time since I've been lifting again my hands held  at 450 in the past trying this weight my right hand would just open up around mid shin and the weight would crash, so while yeah it is a failed lift its the heaviest pull I've managed since the stroke. Doctor told me I wouldnt be able to over come neurological damage ... I told him he could eat a bag of dicks...... wonder if he's having those with BBQ sauce or sweet n sour








						20211227_125725_683089417170253
					

Watch "20211227_125725_683089417170253" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> Dude


I guarantee !


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> Doctor told me I wouldnt be able to over come neurological damage ... I told him he could eat a bag of dicks...... wonder if he's having those with BBQ sauce or sweet n sour


😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## Trendkill

He’s eating them with a dry rub.

freaking fantastic to see this. The body’s ability to heal is just incredible.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> He’s eating them with a dry rub.
> 
> freaking fantastic to see this. The body’s ability to heal is just incredible.


Best failed rep of my life , i damn near sat down n cried ...


----------



## Yano

Pump sets on the off day. Fun fun fun 

Skwatz  3x10 155

Calf Raises 3x20 155

Goblet Squat 3x20 45

Flat Bench  521 - 95x10 115x10 135x10 155x10

Inc DB Press 3x10 40 

Conc Curls - 3x10 30

Kroc Rows 3x10 40

Overhead Db Press 3x10 40

Abs - 4x20 Left Lifts


----------



## Yano

Max Upper , done up tore up and in the books

Flat Bench w chains - 175x3 195x3 215x3 235x3 255x3 265x1 275x1 285x1 290x1 

Inc Bench Paused - 95x5 115x5 135x5 155x5 165x5 170x5

Close Grip Bench - 95x12 115x12 135x12 145x12

Shrugs - 135x12 140x12 145x12 150x12

High Delt Rows - 60x12 65x12 70x12 75x12

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## NbleSavage

How have I missed this?!? This old goats down here in the dungeon coming back from injury pulling 450 looking like Kerry King from Slayer if Kerry King could pull 450. 

This is the kind of shite the UG is about. 

Fookin' Aye, Mate. Well done.


----------



## TODAY

NbleSavage said:


> How have I missed this?!? This old goats down here in the dungeon coming back from injury pulling 450 looking like Kerry King from Slayer if Kerry King could pull 450.
> 
> This is the kind of shite the UG is about.
> 
> Fookin' Aye, Mate. Well done.


Seconding this.

Yanolog continues to deliver in spades.


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> How have I missed this?!? This old goats down here in the dungeon coming back from injury pulling 450 looking like Kerry King from Slayer if Kerry King could pull 450.
> 
> This is the kind of shite the UG is about.
> 
> Fookin' Aye, Mate. Well done.


Thank ya Sir !! Its been a long road and there is no way I could of done it without the friends I have made here.


----------



## Yano

TODAY said:


> Seconding this.
> 
> Yanolog continues to deliver in spades.


Thanks , it feels good to be me again. Taken a long time and this place has been a huge help to me in such a short amount of time  its hard to grasp.


----------



## Yano

Blame a few of these on the Yacht thread , Grandfather on my moms side was a sea captain ran boats out of Barnegat Bay NJ.  Taught us quite a few of these , been years since I thought about the old man and how happy he was out there , it was where he belonged.


----------



## NbleSavage

LOL@ the video!


----------



## Yano

Pump Sets on the rest day nice n easy to get the stiffness out. 

Skwatz 3x10 195

Calf Raise 3x20 195

Flat DB Press 3x15 40

Incline DP Press 3x15 40

Barbell Curls 3x15 50

Delt Rows 3x15 50

JM Press 3x15 60

Abs Leg Lifts - 3x20


----------



## Yano




----------



## Rot-Iron66

Yano said:


> Deadz from the rack - 135x3 225x3 315x3 365x3 385x3 405x1 425x1 435x1 450xalmost


Great stuff... On my way to gym in a few, just so happens to be deadlift day...

I saw that tour also (Creatures of the Night - Old Boston Garden). Surprised when we got there and Ace was gone, Vinnie was in. A bit depressing, but once he started playing, it was great... Great show..


----------



## Yano

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Great stuff... On my way to gym in a few, just so happens to be deadlift day...
> 
> I saw that tour also (Creatures of the Night - Old Boston Garden). Surprised when we got there and Ace was gone, Vinnie was in. A bit depressing, but once he started playing, it was great... Great show..


My first show was kiss , Alive tour. Our oldest cousin  was working the show at Madison Square Garden and snuck a few of us in , I was just a kid barely 12. Blew my fucking mind  , Piper was the opening act , Billy Squier's first band.


----------



## Yano

Then out spake brave Horatius,
The Captain of the Gate:
“To every man upon this earth
Death cometh soon or late.
And how can man die better
Than facing fearful odds,
For the ashes of his fathers,
And the temples of his gods






Ok Today was supposed to be Dynamic Lower ... OOPS !! fucked that up

Started off with Skwatz in sets of 3's with chains - 105x3 155x3 175x3 195x3 245x3 265x3 335x3 355x3 375x3

Deadz - 135x5 225x5 315x5 365x2 385x2 405x1 425x1 450x1 - Failed it Monday , Nailed it to the Cross today. Pop in the right shoulder on lock out but nothing feels fucked up ,, yet. 

Good Mornins - 4x12 - 155x12 175x12 195x12 245x12

RDL - 4x12 - 115x12 135x12 225x12 245x12

Bent Rows - 4x12 - Straight sets with 145

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20

So Monday I tried to pull 450 and missed. It's been gnawing at me for the past few days just grinding my fucking gears.  So today I sort of blew off dynamic for deads n went hunting for that 450 again. Ive got a set of straps I made from an old ice fishing basket I use and that definitely made a difference I think. Like I noted above I got some crunchy cereal sounds from the right shoulder on lock out but other than sounding scary no pain no swelling , finished out ok  so we'll see if I can move it tomorrow haahaha. You wont see it on the vid but I walked over and had to choke back a few tears ol lady came n hugged me ...
           I fucking Love you guys ...  Thank you for this , there is no way in hell I could of done this without the friends I've made here. 









						20211231_142849_48569445801471
					

Watch "20211231_142849_48569445801471" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## NbleSavage

Well done on the pull!! Congrats, Mate!!


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> Well done on the pull!! Congrats, Mate!!


Thank you sir !


----------



## Yano

Took today off , shoulders not hurt but it feels odd thats for sure , no pain or swelling at all but reaching back like to take something out of my pocket deff causes a bit of stress in the front delt , did some stretches Send0 suggested , do some more later and a hot shower see how it feels tomorrow.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Max Monday in the bag. Shoulder felt good , I notice a pinch if I use a narrow grip for DL and SDL on the lock out where a wide grip feels fine. I'll keep an eye on it. 

Deads 1" and 2 " Deficits - 135x3x1'' 135x3x2'' 225x3x1'' 225x3x2'' 315x3x1'' 315x3x2'' 365x3x1" 365x3x2" 385x1x1'' 385x1x2'' 405x1x1''  405x1x2'' ran out of gas way faster on these than I would of liked I should of started going up from the  365's by 10's for singles I would of gotten in more reps. 

Box Squats - 155x5 245x5 335x5 365x5 385x5* This felt great the ugly rep as it became known was my previous pr at 385x1 so hitting 5 of these feels really good. 

Seated GMs - 175x5 190x5 205x5 225x5 245x5 - Got a bit heavy on these started at my old top weight for these but dropped the sets to 5x5 instead of 4x12. 

2'' Deficit SDL - 175x6 185x6 195x6 205x6 215x6 - Lower back n hams were really feeling these I don't often to them let alone def's

Bent Rows - 4x12 - 145 nice simple n straight forward

Abs - 4x20 Leg Lifts.


----------



## Trendkill

The "Ugly Rep" aka 'The Day I Saw God Rep".


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> The "Ugly Rep" aka 'The Day I Saw God Rep".


Yep thats the one alright. damn near my Hindenburg


----------



## Yano

Yesterday was just pump sets , shoulder feels solid put weight to it again today for Max Upper and see how it goes.

Yesterdays sets -

Squats - 3x10 195

Front Squats - 3x10 195

Calf Raises - 3x10 205

Flat Bench - 3x10 135

Incline Bench - 3x10 135

JM Press - 3x10 80

Curls 3x10 60

Over head DB Press - 3x10 40

Abs - Russian Twists 3x10 45 plate


----------



## Yano

Max Upper today - felt good noticed the shoulder acting up a bit when I got heavy so I fought the voice of the younger me and finally won out , kept the top end down and made up for it with some extra volume. 

Paused Bench - 135x3 155x3 185x3 205x3 225x3 245x3 265x1 this is where loading the shoulder felt noticable so I held up here , and started back down the ladder. 265x1 245x3 225x3 205x3 185x3 155x3 135x3

Incline Bench - 135x5 155x5 165x5 175x5  185x5

JM Press - 95x12 100x12 105x12 110x12

Shrugs - 155x12 165x12 175x12 185x12

Hi Delt Rows - 65x12 70x12 75x12 80x12

Abs - Russian Twists 45lb Plate 4x12


----------



## quackattack

Yano said:


> Max Upper today - felt good noticed the shoulder acting up a bit when I got heavy so I fought the voice of the younger me and finally won out , kept the top end down and made up for it with some extra volume.


Lifting smart.  Can't say I always do that. 

Bench is getting up there.  Are you approaching a PR?


----------



## Yano

quackattack said:


> Lifting smart.  Can't say I always do that.
> 
> Bench is getting up there.  Are you approaching a PR?


the 290 i hit last week is my current PR since the stroke so every thing from here on out over that will be a new one.


----------



## GreatGunz

Yano said:


>


Thems  some Maine folk!?


----------



## Yano

GreatGunz said:


> Thems  some Maine folk!?


Middle Tennessee but it sure could be home couldn't it.


----------



## Yano

Pump sets nice n simple today 

Squats - 3x10 205 

Calf Raises - 3x10 205

Flat Bench - 3x10 175

Close Grip Bench - 3x10 105

BB Curls - 3x10 60

One Hand OHPress - 3x10 50

Kroc Rows - 3x10 50


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower today - real good solid day , felt  nice.

Deads from the floor today - 135x3 185x3 225x3 275x3 315x3 325x3 345x3 365x3 385x3

Box Skwatz w chains - 155x5 195x5 285x5 375x5 395x5

Front Skwatz with SSB - 155x5 175x5 195x5 205x5 210x5

Rack Pulls - Started out low as I could , hit 3 sets with each weight , moved up 3 repeated , moved up 3 repeated so it worked out to , 135x6 225x6 315x6 up 3 holes 135x6 225x6 315x6 up 3 holes 135x6 225x6 315x6

Bent Rows 4 sets of 12  with 145 

Leg Lifts - 4x20


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper in the books went well no complaints at all. Shoulder feels good.

Bench first warm up empty rest with chains - 135x3 175x3 195x3 215x3 235x3 255x3 265x3 275x1

Incline Bench - 135x5 155x5 175x5 195x5 205x5

JM Press - 65x12 85x12 105x12 115x12

Shrugs - 135x12 155x12 175x12 180x12

High Delt Rows - 45x12 65x12 75x12 80x12

Abs - Russian Twists 4x12 45lb plate


----------



## Trendkill

Some Redman in honor of the new Red Man!


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Some Redman in honor of the new Red Man!
> View attachment 17216


Thank  ya Sir !! Its humbling as all hell , i been half in shock all day


----------



## Yano

Max Lower today , all went well , felt good shoulder is still a little pinchy but its better than last week so no worries. 

Deads - 135x5 225x5 315x3 325x3 345x3 365x3 385x1 405x1 425x1 435x1

Skwatz - 155x5 245x5 335x5 360x5 385x5

Good Mornings - 155x12 205x12 225x12 245x12

RDL - 135x12 190x12 210x2 230x12

Rows - 4x12 - 145

Abs Leg Lifts - 4x20


----------



## Trendkill

Bam bam ba Bam ba bam bam ba bam

That 500 lb pull is gonna fall soon.


----------



## Yano

Today was a rest day , a lot of thinking , worrying , wondering , being thankful. Hit cardio today and that was it , 300 squats 150 with kettlebell , 150 just body weight , 100 push ups , 100 plyos.


----------



## Yano

Max Upper , knocked down , worked up and on the table for supper. Shoulder feels good , lifts all moved well , no odd or weird sounds.  WOOOOOOOOO!

Bench - 5 2 1 - 135x3 185x3 205x3 225x3 245x3 265x2 270x1 275x1 280x1 - only 10lbs off the PR from 2 weeks ago before I dropped the bol so that makes me feel good. 

Incline Bench - 135x5 155x5 165x5 175x5 180x5

JM Press - 95x12 100x12 105x12 110x12

Shrugs - 135x12 155x12 165x12 175x12

Delt Raises - 50x12 60x12 70x12 75x12

Abs Leg Lifts - 4x20


----------



## Yano

Pump sets today , nice and simple just to keep the rust off. 

Skwatz - 3x10 205

Calf Raises - 3x10 205

Flat Bench 3x10 155

Incline Bench 3x10 155

Over head BB Press - 3x10 135

BB Curls - 3x10 60

Abs - Russian Twists 4x20 45lb plate


----------



## Yano

WOOOOOOOOOOO! Frozen solid in 15 minutes , now that's a good time !!


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Warmed up here in NH today (40 degrees) but back to 10 degrees tomorrow.
You guys get it worse up there in N. ME on Canadian border.

Great log. Looking strong Yano!


----------



## Yano

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Warmed up here in NH today (40 degrees) but back to 10 degrees tomorrow.
> You guys get it worse up there in N. ME on Canadian border.
> 
> Great log. Looking strong Yano!


Yeah it started out warm  today but as the day goes it's supposed to keep chilling down and the wind picking up , 5 dogs , mummas big ass and a wood stove out to be able to handle -25  hahaahah


----------



## Trendkill

I experienced -20 one time in Spokane in the late 90s. I don’t care to ever be that cold again.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower done and done. Everything felt real good. Pr on the box squats tonight with the 425. 

Box Squats w/chains - 195x5 245x5 265x5 285x5 335x5 355x5 375x5 385x5 405x5 425x1*

Sumo DL - 135x5 225x5 315x5 335x5 355x5

RDL - 135x12 185x12 225x12 230x12

Front Squats - 155x12 165x12 175x12 185x12

Kroc Rows - 4x12 60 

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4x20
405x5








						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



425x1








						20220114_165729_188513579310117
					

Watch "20220114_165729_188513579310117" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Yano




----------



## Trendkill

Damn


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Damn


-30 is inspiring haaaha hell I got a new PR on the box squats maybe I should of been an eskimo  ☃️


----------



## Yano

With the cold , tending the stove n hauling wood all day yesterday I blew off Dynamic Upper until today. Went well , everything moved good.

Bench Board Pyramids - 135x12 135x12x1 board 135x2 board 135x3 board - 185x3 185x1 board 185x3x2 board 185x3x3 board - 225x3 225x3x1 board 225x3x2 board 225x3x3 board 245x3 245x3x1 board 245x3x2 board 245x3x3 board

Incline Bench - 135x5 155x5 165x5 175x5 185x5 

JM Press - 95x12 100x12 105x12 110x12

Shrugs - 155x12 165x12 175x12 185x12

High Delt BB Raises - 45x12 55x12 65x12 75x12

Abs Russian Twists 4x20


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Great workout and music choice. Saw and met Pat Travers twice in Boston w/ Molly Hatchet (My favorite band, the original era lineups). Pat is great as well...


----------



## Yano

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Great workout and music choice. Saw and met Pat Travers twice in Boston w/ Molly Hatchet (My favorite band, the original era lineups). Pat is great as well...


Thanks man , right on thats cool as hell  !!


----------



## Yano

Max Lower in the box and cold. 

DeadLifts - Worked these a bit different today instead of pushing pr again I went for some volume. Went til my grip failed where I would go get the straps,  then started back down. 135x3 225x3 315x3 335x3 355x3 365x3 385x2 405x2 - 425x2 - 405x2 385x2 365x3 355x3 335x3 315x3 225x3 135x3

Front Squats with backward SSB - 155x5 175x5 195x5 205x5 210x5

SDL - 135x12 155x12 175x12 190x12

Belt Squats - 45x12 50x12 55x12 55x12

Bent Rows - 135x12 140x12 145x12 150x12

Abs - Left Lifts 4x20


----------



## Trendkill

Front squats with SSB are no joke.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Front squats with SSB are no joke.


They are deffinitely a good work out and so much more comfortable then using straight bar. Although I do admit this time when I tried them I forgot to turn the bar around backwards , camber was all wrong , knees were like WTF ,, and when I put it back in the rack it rolled n crashed to the floor like a fat girl through a lawn chair. Good Times !!


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> They are deffinitely a good work out and so much more comfortable then using straight bar. Although I do admit this time when I tried them I forgot to turn the bar around backwards , camber was all wrong , knees were like WTF ,, and when I put it back in the rack it rolled n crashed to the floor like a fat girl through a lawn chair. Good Times !!


Good thing the handles didn't knock you in the head when it spun.  

"local Maine resident knocked out cold by spinning barbell plus your local news at 11"


----------



## Yano

Max Upper , done and done. Felt really good getting in a real rest day. Good energy good intensity.

Bench - 135x3 155x3 185x3 205x3 225x3 245x3 265x3* Rep Pr first time I was able to push  this and get all 3 reps out of 265 - 270x1 275x1 280x1

Incline Bench - 135x5 155x5 175x5 185x5 190x5

JM Press - 95x12 105x12 110x12 115x12

Shrugs - 155x12 170x12 185x12 190x12

High Rows - 55x12 65x12 75x12 80x12

Alt Hammer Curls 20x12 25x12 30x12  35x12


----------



## DEADlifter

Congrats on the PR brotha


----------



## NbleSavage

Nice PR @Yano  !!


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> Nice PR @Yano  !!


Thank Ya Sir ! things are moving forward for sure.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> Congrats on the PR brotha


Thanks man !! I learned a metric fuck ton since I've been here. My Pr's belong to every one here.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower  Opa Blyat !! Davai
I stuck to the program today no crazy high weight on dynamic day no whacky sets. Guess this is my deload ? I have no idea I'm just noticing every work out lately is more of an internal battle with myself to push through. 

Deads - 135x3 225x3 315x3 340x3 for 8 sets

Skwatz - 155x3 245x3 290x3 for 8 sets

Seated Good Mornings - 4x12 with 245

RDL - 135x12 225x12 245x12 255x12

Bent Rows - 4x12 with 145

Abs - Russian Twists - 4x12 with 45


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper - Real good day , felt good got it in on time. No weirdness

Bench - 135x3 155x3 175x3 took the small plates off added chains - 195x3 215x3 225x3 235x3 245x3 255x3 265x3

Incline - 135x5 145x5 took off the 5's went up with chains - 175x5 185x5 195x5

JM Press - 65x12 85x12 105x12 115x12 - last few of these were UGLY

Seated DB Press - 25x12 30x12 35x12 40x12

Delt High Row - 65x12 70x12 75x12 80x12

Concentration Curls - 4x12 25


----------



## Skullcrusher

great tune

sounds like it was a good workout


----------



## NbleSavage

Jano just left Chicago, and he's bound for New Orleans...


----------



## Yano

Heavy Monday - WOOOOOOOOOOO! Felt good , moved good , my grip sucks like a 2 dollar whore ,, with that being said ... Lets Get Stupid !! 

Deadlifts - 135x3 225x3 315x3 335x3 355x3 375x3* New Pr for reps at this weight. 395x2 415x1 420x1 425x1 430x1 435x1

Box'ola Skwat'ola - These were fun today pushed them a bit just cus - 155x5  245x5 335x5 355x5 385x5 395x2 405x2 415x2 420x2 425x1

Front Skwatz with backward SSB - HOOOO! Fuck these things haahaha I cut down the reps to add on some weight - 155x5 175x5 195x5 205x5 210x5 215x1 225x1 

Belt Skwatz - Not my best weights for sure but my shit was getting tired I aint gonna lie - 45x12 50x12 55x12 60x12

Bent Rows - Ive been stuck at 12 reps with 145 for a couple of weeks so tonight I cut down the reps and slapped on a few more pounds to break the plateau - 115x6 125x6 135x6 145x6 155x6 165x3 170x1 

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## DEADlifter

You're killing it brother!


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> You're killing it brother!


Trying to Sir , I know I'm supposed to stimulate not annihilate but i got mental frailties with self abuse


----------



## quackattack

Congrats on the PR!  

I'm surprised your grip is giving you trouble.  You seem to have been doing plenty of volume on deadlifts. Is this a new development?


----------



## Yano

quackattack said:


> Congrats on the PR!
> 
> I'm surprised your grip is giving you trouble.  You seem to have been doing plenty of volume on deadlifts. Is this a new development?


No Sir , my right hand is weaker than my left since the stroke so my grip gives out sooner than i would like it too and its frustrating , but it has definitely improved. Just have to keep grinding


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Trying to Sir , I know I'm supposed to stimulate not annihilate but i got mental frailties with self abuse


Live by these words Yano.  It gets more difficult especially as you get stronger.  Try to keep the volume on the max effort lift lower.  Save that for the accessory work.  

And congrats on the PR!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Congrats on Deadlift PR


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Congrats on Deadlift PR


Thanks  man ! rep pr but they still feel good


----------



## Yano

Pump sets today , no big weight just enough to get a sweat and get a bit of a pump going. 

Skwatz - 3x10 175

Calf Raises 3x20 175

Bench - 3x10 135

Incline - 3x10 135

Hammer Curls - 3x10 25

Kroc Rows - 3x10 30

Abs - Leg Lifts 3x20


----------



## Yano

Max Upper , moved well felt good , no complaints at all. 

Bench - 135x3 155x3 175x3 195x3 215x3 235x3 255x3 265x3 270x2 275x1 280x1 

Inclines - 135x5 155x5 175x5 185x5 190x5

JM Press - 65x12 85x12 95x12  105x12 110x12 115x5 120x2 125x1

Uni Floor Press - 25x12 30x12 35x12 40x12 45x12

Delt High Row - 65x12 75x12 80x12 85x12 90x6 

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4x20


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

-17 air temp and 0 wind out , the air is so still its like a monster movie outside.


----------



## quackattack

Yano said:


> -17 air temp and 0 wind out , the air is so still its like a monster movie outside.
> View attachment 17694


Hope your home gym is heated…


----------



## Yano

quackattack said:


> Hope your home gym is heated…


Yes Sir woodstove is roaring like a freight train.


----------



## Yano




----------



## DEADlifter

Damn, Yano.  That Maine winter ain't nothing to fuck with.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> -17 air temp and 0 wind out , the air is so still its like a monster movie outside.
> View attachment 17694


Time for naked floor presses.  See if your ass sticks to the concrete like the Flick's tongue on the flagpole in A Christmas Story.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Time for naked floor presses.  See if your ass sticks to the concrete like the Flick's tongue on the flagpole in A Christmas Story.


It's warmed up a bit , only -10 right now. It always warms up before it snows


----------



## Yano

snow shovels and pick axes or maybe boat anchors ? i cant fucking tell ..swinging from the bar and Daves only issue ,, ya gota get tight !! haaahahah


----------



## DEADlifter

Trendkill said:


> Time for naked floor presses.  See if your ass sticks to the concrete like the Flick's tongue on the flagpole in A Christmas Story.


Go on smart ass and do it


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Go on smart ass and do it


Schwartz committed a slight breach of etiquette by skipping the triple dare and going straight for the throat!


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> It's warmed up a bit , only -10 right now. It always warms up before it snows


This is a sentence I hope to never have to speak in my life LoL.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> View attachment 17720


Wow... so basically you are an Eskimo.


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> Wow... so basically you are an Eskimo.


Mountain Dwarf lol


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> Mountain Dwarf lol
> View attachment 17721


Looks like some WoW artwork. I would not fuck with that dwarf 😂


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower , lil heavier than it should of been but , lets face it Uncle Yanos got issues. 

Sumo's with chains - Havent done them in a while , figured it was time. 135x3 175x3  225x3 245x3 265x3 285x3 305x3 325x3 345x3 355x1 365x1 375x1 385x1

Skwatz - no box - 155x5 245x5 335x5 355x5 365x5 370x5 375x5 

Belt Skwatz - Just for the full on torture of it all - 45x12 55x12 65x12 75x12

Rack Pulls - top half of my deadlift - 135x5 185x5 205x5 225x5 245x5 265x5

Bent Rows - Kept these nice and light and got a good hold at the top - 4 sets of 12 with 95

Delt Rows - 65x5 75x5 80x5 85x5 90x5 95x5

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper , felt good moved good. All in all a nice work out. 

Flat Bench 521 w chains - 135x3 155x3 175x3 185x3 205x3 225x3 235x3 245x3 255x3 265x5 275x2 280x1

Shrugs - 135x5 155x5 175x5 185x5 195x5 205x5

JM Press - 85x12 95x12 105x12 115x12

Floor Press - 40x12 50x12  60x12 65x12

Hammer Curls - 30x12 35x12 40x12 45x12

Abs - Russian Twists 45lb plate 4x12


----------



## Yano

So Max Lower ..... 
                                Ya know when ya first down down in your home gym and you are getting the dogs in and out , the ol ladies talking to ya and you are a bit distracted as you take off the plates you left on the bar because you were a lazy bastard last work out ? ... yep and you take a 35 off one side ,,, then go to the other and pull the 45 off  the other side .. and think ,, FUCK! just before that pesky 35 in front of it drops 3 feet and smashes your big toe .... 


Pic is blurry but you get the idea I wasnt retaking it for the toe jam close up ...  Some Ice , some Ibuprofen and tylenol , cant put weight on it or bend it but I dont think the capsule is smashed , i could get it to wiggle just a bit  before  the swelling took over. 

Move Max to when ever i can get solid on it again and do upper tomorrow. 
YAY


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> So Max Lower .....
> Ya know when ya first down down in your home gym and you are getting the dogs in and out , the ol ladies talking to ya and you are a bit distracted as you take off the plates you left on the bar because you were a lazy bastard last work out ? ... yep and you take a 35 off one side ,,, then go to the other and pull the 45 off  the other side .. and think ,, FUCK! just before that pesky 35 in front of it drops 3 feet and smashes your big toe ....
> View attachment 17819
> 
> Pic is blurry but you get the idea I wasnt retaking it for the toe jam close up ...  Some Ice , some Ibuprofen and tylenol , cant put weight on it or bend it but I dont think the capsule is smashed , i could get it to wiggle just a bit  before  the swelling took over.
> 
> Move Max to when ever i can get solid on it again and do upper tomorrow.
> YAY


Ouch....


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Ouch....


As long as the  capsule in the joint isnt smashed ill be ok in a few days , not the first finger or toe ive busted , just annoying as fuck 6 weeks left on blast and i go and pull a total boner like some first week in the gym turd burglar lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> As long as the  capsule in the joint isnt smashed ill be ok in a few days , not the first finger or toe ive busted , just annoying as fuck 6 weeks left on blast and i go and pull a total boner like some first week in the gym turd burglar lol


Yeah I hear ya, it happens though and doesnt feel nice


----------



## Trendkill

This is further proof of the need to permanently ban the 35lb plate.  A 45lb plate, due to its larger diameter, will impact the toe much earlier then the 35lb plate.  Due to less distance traveled it will not have time to accelerate as long and will produce less force on impact.  Conversely, the 25lb plate, while smaller in diameter then the 35lb plate, will also not produce as much force due to it's lighter mass.  Neither the 45 nor the 25 would have caused such an injury.  Only the 35 can do this and as such it should be banned forever from every gym of every kind.  

I wish you speedy healing Yano.


----------



## Yano

Today was a day off , couldnt get any type of shoe or boot on my foot to get down there and lift. See how it feels tomorrow. Right now there's alot of pressure in it and it keeps leaking like a smashed Orange.  WOOOOOOOOOO!
Blurry Update pic ...


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Today was a day off , couldnt get any type of shoe or boot on my foot to get down there and lift. See how it feels tomorrow. Right now there's alot of pressure in it and it keeps leaking like a smashed Orange.  WOOOOOOOOOO!
> Blurry Update pic ...
> View attachment 17837


That looks brutal, hope you heal up quick


----------



## GreatGunz

*Dayuuuuuuuuum!*


----------



## NbleSavage

Got a dead big toe on me right foot from a 35lb plate years back. 

@Trendkill  is right - theirs no good coming from 'em. 

Hope ye get yer wheels back soon, @Yano


----------



## Perrin Aybara

Trendkill said:


> This is further proof of the need to permanently ban the 35lb plate.  A 45lb plate, due to its larger diameter, will impact the toe much earlier then the 35lb plate.  Due to less distance traveled it will not have time to accelerate as long and will produce less force on impact.  Conversely, the 25lb plate, while smaller in diameter then the 35lb plate, will also not produce as much force due to it's lighter mass.  Neither the 45 nor the 25 would have caused such an injury.  Only the 35 can do this and as such it should be banned forever from every gym of every kind.
> 
> I wish you speedy healing Yano.



The guys I lift with all hate 35's. I never realized so many people did. When the covid gym closures started I went out that first week and bought a home setup. 45's were $2/pound and they had 35's for $1/pound, so I have a dozen 35's and two  45's.


----------



## Perrin Aybara

Also, @Yano that looks gruesome. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Yano

Perrin Aybara said:


> Also, @Yano that looks gruesome. Hope it gets better soon.


Thanks man , its more annoying than anything really , pride n ego hurt more than my foot LOL 6 weeks left in this run and I go and smash a toe like a dip shit


----------



## Trendkill

Perrin Aybara said:


> The guys I lift with all hate 35's. I never realized so many people did. When the covid gym closures started I went out that first week and bought a home setup. 45's were $2/pound and they had 35's for $1/pound, so I have a dozen 35's and two  45's.


I’m not sure we can be friends. You just can’t trust a guy with that many 35s 

But at least you can do deficit pulls without standing on anything.


----------



## Yano

When in doubt .. Work Harder ,Fuck that toe. 
Max Upper in the bag and done. 

Bench - Really odd not being able to plant my feet and get any kind of leg drive didn't get close to max as I wanted but I made up for it with volume 
135x3 155x3 175x3 195x3 215x5 225x3 235x3 245x3 255x3 265x3 -- An back down -- 265x3 255x3 245x3 235x3 225x3 215x3 195x3 175x3 155x3 135x3

JM Press - Moved this up to the 5x5 bracket for today and then went over it haahah. 65x5 75x5 85x5 90x5 95x5 100x5 105x5 110x5 115x5 120x5

Curls on the long bar - 45x12 50x12 55x12 60x12 65x6 70x2 70x1

Bent over rear delt flys - 15x12 20x12 25x12 30x12

Standing Delt Rows - 55x12 65x12 70x12 75x12 

Abs - Said the hell with em today , no comfortable way to do leg lifts or russian twists or suitcase dl's


----------



## Yano

Yesterday was a rest day , today will be more upper work still cant get full weight on my  foot but its much better than it was , hopefully by next week I can start to get some pulling done and squatting.


----------



## Yano

Ok mixed up more max bench work with dynamic accessories today, everything went well. 

Bench - bar x 30 - plates n chains - 135x3 155x3 175x3 195x3 215x3 225x3 245x3 265x3 285x1 290x1 295x1 300x1** PR in the video this one feels really good. 









						20220204_162534_109802435165090
					

Watch "20220204_162534_109802435165090" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




JM Press - 55x12 65x12 75x12 85x12 95x12

Incline Bench - 135x5 155x5 175x5 185x5 190x5

Reverse Curls on Ez Bar - These need a lot of work wow. 25x12 30x12 35x12 40x12

Curls on long bar - 45x12 50x12 55x12 60x12 

Plate Shrugs - was much easier to keep the weight in the center of my foot and off my toes so I did these with an extra set to make up for heavier weight - 4x12 with 45 in each hand


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> 20220204_162534_109802435165090
> 
> 
> Watch "20220204_162534_109802435165090" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


The cackle at the end is the best. Great lift man especially with the toe situation. PRs just make everything better.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> The cackle at the end is the best. Great lift man especially with the toe situation. PRs just make everything better.


Thank ya Sir , that pr is as much yours as it is mine. Thank you. For everything.


----------



## Yano

Max upper knocked down drug out worked up and in the freezer , all went well moved fairly well , can't really complain. See how the  foot feels during the week and get some pulling done soon as I can. 

Bench -  ebx20 135x3 185x3 205x3 225x3 245x3 265x3 275x2 280x2 285x1 290x1 295x1

Incline 521's - 135x5 145x5 155x5 165x5 175x5 180x3

JM Press - ebx12 55x12 65x12 75x12 85x12 95x12

Reverse Curls Ez Bar - 30x12 35x12 40x12 45x12

High Delt Rows - 45x12 55x12 65x12 75x12 80x6 85x3

An it's been a while so here's an eye gouger for ya , for those weak of stomach or faint of heart , look away now ..... 235 this morning , not much to brag up really other than the moobs are finally melting away and I might end up with a chest again after all .... who would of guessed. Other than being crooked as fuck ,, it's not so bad


----------



## Trendkill

Lookin strong Yano.


----------



## PZT

I’d put my balls on a stove top before workout out in -17 degrees


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> I’d put my balls on a stove top before workout out in -17 degrees


This should be incorporated into a general poll question:   Things you would do before working out when it's 17 below.  

a: balls on hot stove
b: unsedated colonoscopy
c: deal with PZT's girl
d: suck on Yano's big toe


----------



## silentlemon1011

Trendkill said:


> This should be incorporated into a general poll question:   Things you would do before working out when it's 17 below.
> 
> a: balls on hot stove
> b: unsedated colonoscopy
> c: deal with PZT's girl
> d: suck on Yano's big toe



Damn man.
That's a fucking rough survey  lmao


----------



## Trendkill

silentlemon1011 said:


> Damn man.
> That's a fucking rough survey  lmao


Nobody said it would be easy lol.


----------



## PZT

C


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper this time around , left front delt's a bit sore , didn't quite go full retard today , how's that sayin you fellas taught me go ... stimulate not annihilate

Bench - EBx30 175x3 185x3 195x3 205x3 215x3 225x3 235x3 245x3 255x3

Low Incline - 135x5 155x5 175x5 185x5 195x5

JM Press - 65x12 85x12 105x12 120x6 120x3 120x3

Unilateral Floor Press - 30x12 40x12 50x12 60x12

Delt Rows - 45x12 55x12 65x12 75x12

Suitcase Holds from the rack - 135x20 seconds x 4  right hand - left hand


----------



## silentlemon1011

Yano said:


> Dynamic Upper this time around , left front delt's a bit sore , didn't quite go full retard today , how's that sayin you fellas taught me go ... stimulate not annihilate
> 
> Bench - EBx30 175x3 185x3 195x3 205x3 215x3 225x3 235x3 245x3 255x3
> 
> Low Incline - 135x5 155x5 175x5 185x5 195x5
> 
> JM Press - 65x12 85x12 105x12 120x6 120x3 120x3
> 
> Unilateral Floor Press - 30x12 40x12 50x12 60x12
> 
> Delt Rows - 45x12 55x12 65x12 75x12
> 
> Suitcase Holds from the rack - 135x20 seconds x 4  right hand - left hand



Damn, cant even see the vid
Apparently you're too snooty for us Canadians, Yano

Sometimes being in Snow Mexico sucks

*Assuming it's some dope music as per usual.


----------



## Yano

silentlemon1011 said:


> Damn, cant even see the vid
> Apparently you're too snooty for us Canadians, Yano
> 
> Sometimes being in Snow Mexico sucks
> 
> *Assuming it's some dope music as per usual.
> 
> View attachment 18184


ah damn man lol Refugee Camp All Stars - Avenues ft Pras , its an old song.


----------



## Yano

With working upper body multiple times a week I thought I would make today a volume day ? ,, seemed to make sense. One Max effort , One Dynamic , and today for more volume. See how it pans out I know I sure got a decent work out and feel tired as hell. 

Bench - Paused Board Presses/chains -  135 1/2/3/x3- 175 1/2/3x3- 195 1/2/3x3- 215 1/2/3x3 - 235 1/2/3x3 - 255 1/2/3x3 for a total of 54 reps instead of my normal 27/30

JM Press - 55x5 65x5 75x5 85x5 95x5 105x5 110x5 115x5 

Unilateral Floor Press - 30x12 35x12 40x12 45x12 50x12 55x12 60x12

Reverse Curls EZ Bar - 25x12 35x12 45x12 50x12

Curls EZ Bar - 50x12 55x12 60x12 65x12 70x6 75x3

Suitcase DLs from the rack for grip - 135x20 seconds right hand/left hand 4 sets


----------



## Yano

Did some pulling today until the foot got to be bugging me more that I thought I was getting back out of it , but it went really well all in all. Only dropped one lift

Sumo - Figured if the toes were going to give me trouble this was the fastest way to find out. 135x3 225x3 315x3 335x3 355x3 375x1 385x1 395x1 405x1 415x1 425x1 +

435x1** PR and its in the video. This is actually the second one , the first one messed up recording only got me walking up to the bar.  When you all helped me start to learn these I was practicing with 135 and just learning , you can see the form is still shit but the pull has come a long ways , thank you every one !!









						20220214_152551
					

Watch "20220214_152551" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Skwatz - took it easy on these foot was deffinitely feeling it after the sumos - 155x3 245x3 265x3 285x3 305x3 335x3

Shrugs - 135x5 155x5 175x5 195x5 205x5 215x5

Unilateral DB RDL - 45x12 50x12 55x12 60x12

Rows - 115x12 125x12 135x12 145x12 - last few of these was a chore real hard to get a solid footing with out using my toes on  the left foot but i got em done.

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20 reps


----------



## Trendkill

You are on the PR express.  Keep that train rollin!


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> You are on the PR express.  Keep that train rollin!


That felt good man might not of been so technically correct but it moved way better than I thought it would.


----------



## Yano

Max upper , good day below decks , cant complain at all other than the sore delt.

Bench - 20xeb - 135x3 225x3 235x3 245x3 255x3 265x3 275x3 280x1 285x1 290x1 - 290 was the previous PR so it felt good hitting that at the end of working sets

JM Press - 55x12 65x12 75x12 85x6 95x6 105x6 120x3 125x3 130x1 135x1 140x1*PR

Spoto Press - its been a while i thought why the hell not - 135x12 140x12 145x12 150x12

Rev Curls - 40x12 45x12 50x12 55x12

Curls EZ Bar - 45x12 50x12 55x12 60x12

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 20



Found my traps haahha.


----------



## solitude914

Yano said:


> Max upper , good day below decks , cant complain at all other than the sore delt.
> 
> Bench - 20xeb - 135x3 225x3 235x3 245x3 255x3 265x3 275x3 280x1 285x1 290x1 - 290 was the previous PR so it felt good hitting that at the end of working sets
> 
> JM Press - 55x12 65x12 75x12 85x6 95x6 105x6 120x3 125x3 130x1 135x1 140x1*PR
> 
> Spoto Press - its been a while i thought why the hell not - 135x12 140x12 145x12 150x12
> 
> Rev Curls - 40x12 45x12 50x12 55x12
> 
> Curls EZ Bar - 45x12 50x12 55x12 60x12
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 20
> 
> View attachment 18450
> 
> Found my traps haahha.


Neck and traps lookin great man.
Loved that cover of Sultans. The gal has a cover over on her YouTube channel as well, nowhere near as hardcore as the metal cover but I enjoyed that listen too


----------



## Yano

solitude914 said:


> Neck and traps lookin great man.
> Loved that cover of Sultans. The gal has a cover over on her YouTube channel as well, nowhere near as hardcore as the metal cover but I enjoyed that listen too


thanks man , leo and his band are awesome


----------



## solitude914

Yano said:


> thanks man , leo and his band are awesome


They truly are, glad I found em out through ya


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower - Good day , damn good day. 

Deads - 135x3 185x3 225x3 250x3 315x3 365x3 385x3

Box Squats - 155x5 245x5 335x5 385x5 405x5 - 415x1 425x1 435x1 450x1*PR in the video








						20220218_152557_168612878520104
					

Watch "20220218_152557_168612878520104" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Calf Raises - Something different for a work day - 155x20 165x20 175x20 185x20

Belt Squats - 45x12 55x12 65x12 70x12 

High Rows - 45x12 55x12 65x12 75x12

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20 reps


----------



## iGone

Let's go! Good shit bud


----------



## Trendkill

That was easy!


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> That was easy!


Went up way better than I thought it was going to , gota work on my stability on the walk out , damn near went over backwards when I unracked . core feels wiggly at times might just be me not keeping steady bracing pressure .. so for basement totals that puts me at 450 for DL and Skwat and 300 for bench , 1200 is way better than the 1135 I came in here with WOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## hard_gains

Let's see what happens








						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Yano

hard_gains said:


> Let's see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


Works a charm mate , right on


----------



## hard_gains

Yano said:


> Works a charm mate , right on


Good deal appreciate it buddy.


----------



## Crom

Holy crap! You recover from all that weight you're moving? I was reading your initial starting routine and thought, damn that's a ton of work. I'm doing way less than this atm, going to failure, but way less. After last nights session I'm wrecked. 

  Good for you man. I gotta up my game, I feel like a pussboy now.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic upper , no energy , just a slow steady grind , didn't go full retard just kept it sane and got through it. 

Flat Bench 531 with chains - 155x3 175x3 195x3 215x3 235x3 255x3 265x3 275x3 - and back down the ladder - 275x3 265x3 255x3 235x3 215x3 195x3 175x3 155x3

Incline - 135x5 155x5 swapped plates put chains on 175x5 185x5 195x5 205x5

JM Press - 65x12 75x12 85x12 95x12

Standing Over head with Chains - 115x12 125x12 135x12 145x8 145x4

Bent Rows - 115x12 125x12 130x12 135x12


----------



## Yano

Crom said:


> Holy crap! You recover from all that weight you're moving? I was reading your initial starting routine and thought, damn that's a ton of work. I'm doing way less than this atm, going to failure, but way less. After last nights session I'm wrecked.
> 
> Good for you man. I gotta up my game, I feel like a pussboy now.


Yes Sir I recover fairly well , some days I'm a bit sore but it's nothing a good warm up doesn't usually take care of , i've always been a bit of a volume whore , not sure why.


----------



## Crom

Yano said:


> Dynamic upper , no energy , just a slow steady grind , didn't go full retard just kept it sane and got through it.
> 
> Flat Bench 531 with chains - 155x3 175x3 195x3 215x3 235x3 255x3 265x3 275x3 - and back down the ladder - 275x3 265x3 255x3 235x3 215x3 195x3 175x3 155x3
> 
> Incline - 135x5 155x5 swapped plates put chains on 175x5 185x5 195x5 205x5
> 
> JM Press - 65x12 75x12 85x12 95x12
> 
> Standing Over head with Chains - 115x12 125x12 135x12 145x8 145x4
> 
> Bent Rows - 115x12 125x12 130x12 135x12


So heavier shit , you're doing like 3's n 5's for strength accessories you're keeping in the 12 range. 

   Good shit. I liked reading over this.


----------



## Yano

Crom said:


> So heavier shit , you're doing like 3's n 5's for strength accessories you're keeping in the 12 range.
> 
> Good shit. I liked reading over this.
> 
> View attachment 18589


Yes Sir , Westside Conjugate , I believe on page 9 of this log , you'll find the template Trendkill gifted me with about half way down the page ,, thats the system I use and I love it.


----------



## Yano

Max lower ,, no energy grind .. I just can't seem to get all my cylinders firing , head's just all over the place. 

Deads - 135x3 185x3 225x3 275x3 315x3 365x3 385x2 405x2 410x1 415x1 420x1 425x1

Front Squats with SSB - 150x5 160x5 170x5 180x5 190x5

Good Mornings - 150x5 200x5 240x5 265x5 285x5 

Belt Squats - 45x12 55x12 65x12 75x12

Delt Rows - 55x12 65x12 75x12 85x12

Abs - leg lifts 4x20


----------



## DEADlifter

Yano said:


> Max lower ,, no energy grind .. I just can't seem to get all my cylinders firing , head's just all over the place.


They say free your mind and your ass will follow.

I guess it works both ways.  Move your ass and your mind will follow.  Keep at it brother.


----------



## Trendkill

Try dropping the intensity on the dynamic effort days.  Maxing out is very stressful on the CNS.  Keep the dynamic days lighter and keep most of your volume on the squats and pulls on that day to 50-60% 1RM.  That will keep you a lot fresher on the max effort days.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Try dropping the intensity on the dynamic effort days.  Maxing out is very stressful on the CNS.  Keep the dynamic days lighter and keep most of your volume on the squats and pulls on that day to 50-60% 1RM.  That will keep you a lot fresher on the max effort days.


right on i'll give it a go


----------



## CMAX44

Yano said:


> Monday - Comp Squats 1x6 @ 355
> 5x6 @ 320
> Lunges  3x15
> DB RDL 3x15
> 
> Tuesday - Spoto Press 4x6 @ 195
> BB Rows       4x15 2 sets over hand 2 sets underhand
> Alt Hammer Curls 4x15
> JM Press 4x15
> Bradford Press 4x15
> Russian Twists 4x15
> 
> Wednesday - Comp Dead 5x5 @ 290
> Comp Squat 4x4 @ 285
> Good Mornings 4x15
> BSS 4x15
> Russian Twists 4x15
> Leg Lifts 4x15
> 
> Thursday - Full Rom Lat Raises 4x15
> BB Rows over and underhand 4x15
> Concentration Curls 4x15
> Skullcrushers 4x15
> DB Press 4x15
> Russian Twists 4x15
> Leg Lifts 4x15
> 
> Friday - High Bar Squats 4x6 @ 275
> Deadlift 3" def block pulls 3x5 @ 280
> SDL 4x15
> BSS 4x15
> Banded Good Mornings 4x15
> Barbell Curls 4x15
> Close grip bench 4x15
> 
> Saturday - Comp Bench 1x6 @ 230
> upright rows 4x15
> concentration curls 4x15
> russian twists 4x15
> leg lifts 4x15
> 
> Sunday - Active Recovery , just cardio.


That's a solid work out, especially for an "old dog" lol. Keep up the good work and keep representing for all those other old dogs out there.


----------



## Yano

Work outs are all over the place this week kids and grand kids were here monday so I moved max effort to  tuesday , low energy but I got it done. Then with the basement flooding out that night my max upper turned into hours of pick axe and iron bar down through a few feet of a stone wall , a gravel bed and about 10 feet of unburied drain line. Seems the spot I picked to put the outlet and dig my gravel bed to drain it off ,, doesn't drain so well fucking Maine clay. Got it done and all up and working by yesterday afternoon but was just in no shape for a work out. Just wet sore cold everything was a bit achey even my wrists so I said fuck it , took the night off got a hot shower an passed out around 7. Today should be dynamic lower , see how it feels when I get down there.


----------



## NbleSavage

Adapt and overcome, @Yano . I dig it (punny, no?)


----------



## Yano

1" Deficit Deads with chains - 135x3 185x3 225x3 265x3 305x3 345x3 365x3 375x3 385x3 405x2  405x1 - just couldnt get the 3 in one set , pissed me off. 

Front Squats - backwards SSB with chains - 185x5 195x5 205x5 215x5 220x5

RDL with chains - 265x5 285x5  305x5 315x5 320x5

Calf Raises with chains - Something a lil different being I don't do an official leg day. 190x20 200x20 210x20 220x20

Belt Squats - 55x12 65x12 75x12 80x12

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


----------



## Yano




----------



## BrotherIron

That's some solid tugging Yano.


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> That's some solid tugging Yano.


Thank ya Sir !


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper - good day decent energy every thing felt good. 

Bench - Swinging Chains [not touching floor so they swing] - 3 2 1 - Board Presses WOOOO!
1 board 135x3 175x3 200x3 225x3 245x3 
2 board 135x3 175x3 200x3 225x3 245x3
3 board 135x3 175x3 200x3 225x3 245x3

JM Press - 110x5 115x5 120x5 125x5 130x5

Standing Overhead Press - 135x5 140x5 145x5 150x5 155x5

Shrugs - 135x12 155x12 175x12 195x12

Bent Rows - 115x12 120x12 125x12 130x12

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets 20


----------



## Yano

Max Lower , some good stuff some not so good stuff. Blew my progression on the deads just misjudged how much gas I had in the tank , 425 went up like a beast , 430 went like half way. Just a drag of a deadlift session. Kept the accessories on the heavy side and went for 5x5's.

Deads - 135x5 225x3 315x3 385x3 405x2 410x2 415x1 420x1 425x1 

RDL - havent done these heavy in a while figured it wouldnt hurt. 225x5 245x5 255x5 265x5 270x5

Standing GM - 240x5 260x5 280x5 290x5 295x5 

Calf Raises - 175x20 195x20 215x20 225x20

Front Squats - 215x5 220x5 225x5 230x5 235x5

Abs - Twists with 45 plate - 4 sets of 12


----------



## silentlemon1011

Yano said:


> Max Lower , some good stuff some not so good stuff. Blew my progression on the deads just misjudged how much gas I had in the tank , 425 went up like a beast , 430 went like half way. Just a drag of a deadlift session. Kept the accessories on the heavy side and went for 5x5's.
> 
> Deads - 135x5 225x3 315x3 385x3 405x2 410x2 415x1 420x1 425x1
> 
> RDL - havent done these heavy in a while figured it wouldnt hurt. 225x5 245x5 255x5 265x5 270x5
> 
> Standing GM - 240x5 260x5 280x5 290x5 295x5
> 
> Calf Raises - 175x20 195x20 215x20 225x20
> 
> Front Squats - 215x5 220x5 225x5 230x5 235x5
> 
> Abs - Twists with 45 plate - 4 sets of 12



Heavy DL followed up with RDL

I see you too are a man of culture


----------



## Yano

Max upper , some good stuff no big surprises to speak of , mixed up the reps a bit today with some 5's some 8s n 12's on the accessories. Everything felt good left brachialis hates me but thats nothing new. 

Paused Bench - 2 count - 135x3 185x3 225x3 235x3 245x3 255x3 265x3 275x3 280x1 285x1 290x1

JM Press - 95x5 105x5 110x5 115x5 120x5

Bent Rows - 120x8 125x8 130x8 135x8 140x8

Standing High Rows - 65x12 75x12 80x12 85x12

Shrugs - 135x12 155x12 175x12 195x12

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 20


----------



## Butch_C

I don't know how to get comfortable with an SSB bar on front squat. It feels so awkward.


----------



## Yano

Butch_C said:


> I don't know how to get comfortable with an SSB bar on front squat. It feels so awkward.


turn it around backwards thats the secret, put the handles over your shoulders and your arms under or around the pad.


----------



## Butch_C

Yano said:


> turn it around backwards thats the secret, put the handles over your shoulders and your arms under or around the pad.


Yeah, for some reason the handles over the shoulders pull the bar into my throat and I feel like I am chocking the whole time. Hence why it feels awkward. Maybe I need to pull down on the bar a bit.


----------



## Yano

Butch_C said:


> Yeah, for some reason the handles over the shoulders pull the bar into my throat and I feel like I am chocking the whole time. Hence why it feels awkward. Maybe I need to pull down on the bar a bit.


It does get awkward like that as you get heavier I noticed. Trend taught me how to do these and he was right the heavier you go the harder it is to keep and control your breath with the way the weight rides on your chest.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> It does get awkward like that as you get heavier I noticed. Trend taught me how to do these and he was right the heavier you go the harder it is to keep and control your breath with the way the weight rides on your chest.


Agree about the breathing/choking feeling with the bar in that position.  There really is no way around it.  I would recommend only doing triples with that movement because of it.


----------



## Yano

So today was supposed to be dynamic lower .... this is where I wish my bullshit skills were better and I could say some fancy sounding shit about ,,, well due to my sra curve ,, rpe blah blah ,, i chose to swap the day out .... but in reality. 

I got fucking stoned , got down there and set up for dynamic upper. Didn't quite catch on to what I was doing until the 4th set when I kept wondering why something felt wrong. So I laughed to myself and kept going 

Bench - paused with chains - 175x3 195x3 205x3 225x3 245x3 265x3 285x3*rep pr for this weight , went up really well. 

Incline Bench - low with chains - 175x5 195x5 205x5 215x5 225x5

JM Press - paused 2 count - Fuck These even with the lowered weight hahaah wow - 65x12 75x12 85x12 95x12 105x6

Bent Rows - 2 count hold - 115x8 125x8 135x8 140x8 

Reverse Curls EZ bar - 45x8 55x8 65x8 75x8 

Curls Ez bar - 45x8 55x8 65x8 85x8


----------



## Perrin Aybara

Yeah I'm not a fan of SSB front squats. I have one of those Rynopower front squat harnesses and I really like it.


----------



## Yano

This is a picture of a picture so its not very good. 
I've talked about him with a few of the guys , this is my grandparents on my Dads side. He was the strongest person I'd ever met and my hero. Ive seen him snap the handles of channel lock pliers , bend iron pipe by hand and move around 55 gallon drums of oil and grease including picking them up from the truck delivering them and setting them on barrel dollies so my Pop could take them into the shop.
He was 4' 10'' , my grandmother leaning to kiss him on the cheek was 5' 1''


----------



## Yano

Dynamic'ish Lower - Today felt real good , solid strength good energy no complaints. Kept all the accessories today at 5x5 accept for calves so I could go heavier than the usual 8 or 12 reppers. 

Deadlift 1'' deficit - 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x2 410x2 415x2 420x2

Front Skwatz - 150x5 200x5 210x5 215x5 220x5

Good Mornings - Low start from the rack  - 150x5 200x5 240x5 290x5 300x5

RDL - 135x5 225x5 275x5 285x5 290x5

Calf Raises - 150x10 240x10 290x10 310x10 330x10


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> This is a picture of a picture so its not very good.
> I've talked about him with a few of the guys , this is my grandparents on my Dads side. He was the strongest person I'd ever met and my hero. Ive seen him snap the handles of channel lock pliers , bend iron pipe by hand and move around 55 gallon drums of oil and grease including picking them up from the truck delivering them and setting them on barrel dollies so my Pop could take them into the shop.
> He was 4' 10'' , my grandmother leaning to kiss him on the cheek was 5' 1''
> View attachment 19163


Your grandfather was Bilbo Baggins?

My dad speaks about his grandfather with the same reverence you do for yours.  I admire and respect that. 

He probably had insane leverages for squatting and pressing things. The short height and, I’m guessing, short arms make picking up those drums all the more impressive.


----------



## Gibsonator

Good job Yano and great song!


----------



## Yano

Monday I was still sore , hips weren't happy so I blew it off , took my normal rest day yesterday and hit Max Lower today ,, no big energy kind of a grindy slow ass day but shes done and in the book. 

Deads 1" deficits - 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x3 415x1 420x1 425x1 430x1 435x1 440x1

Box Skwatz - 150x5 240x5 330x5 405x5 425x5 - 3 ,, got a reset , got the last 2 

Good Mornings - 150x5 240x5 290x5 300x5 305x5

RDL - 135x5 225x5 275x5 285x5 290x5 

Front Skwatz - 150x5 200x5 210x5 220x5 225x5


----------



## NbleSavage

Nice one going back to get those last 2 box skwatz!


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> Nice one going back to get those last 2 box skwatz!


Thank ya !! I did not want to let that beat me.


----------



## Yano

Clean out of sugar ,,, time to head into town.


----------



## Trendkill

Nice Ass!


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Nice Ass!


I work out !!


----------



## Yano

Ok first week of the cruise has begun dropped down to the 150 trt level . Blast went well , I got no complaints really other than forgetting how to eat big at the start and what ever is causing this headache the past few days.  

Tale of the note books stacks up like this - Starting Bench 245 - Finishing Bench 305
                                                                            Starting Squat 380 -  Finishing Squat 450
                                                                            Starting Dead 405 -   Finishing Dead 450

Big Issue with the deads is my grip but its gettting better the right hand doesn't just open now when I get to 450 it's an honest grip slip n fail instead of being like some one flipped a switch. 

Took most of last week off , yesterday was family and kids here so today was a short day of deads n some squats then more tylenol and ibuprofen see if I can get this headache to go away. Dull ache and the more I lift the more it pounds til its hard to keep my eyes open. 

Deads - 135x3 225x3 315x3 365x3 385x3 405x3 425x2 430x2

Box Squats - 150x5 240x5 330x5 405x5 425x5


----------



## Trendkill

Impressive results Yano.  Hard work paying off.

Take care of that headache.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Impressive results Yano.  Hard work paying off.
> 
> Take care of that headache.


Thank ya Sir , will do man. Thanks for all the help along the way any pr I get is yours too.


----------



## Butch_C

Nice increases in strength. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Yano

Max Upper , felt good all around. Had some good energy

Flat Bench warmed up with 95x10 115x10 then working sets 135x3 185x3 205x3 225x3 245x3 265x3 285x1 290x1 295x1 - should of started my singles at a lower weight getting just 3 wasnt were I wanted to be - weight ended up good only 10 shy of my pr

JM Presses- 65x5 85x5 105x5 125x5 135x5

Close Grip Bench - 135x12 155x12 165x12 170x12

Shrugs - 2 second hold on triples 3 second on singles - 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 265x3 270x1 275x1 280x1 285x1

EZ Bar Curls - 45x12 55x12 65x12 75x12

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


----------



## Trendkill

In my opinion 3 is the optimal number of max effort lifts.  I will sometimes only get 2 lifts in at or above 90% and that seems to work well too.  Prilepin's chart is what Louie used to determine the max effort and dynamic effort volume loads in a workout.  He modified it slightly to better align with powerlifting but the basic tenets hold true.



Save the volume for the accessory lifts.  I start doing singles on the max effort work as soon as I feel loose which is usually at 315 for lower body and 225-275 for upper body lifts.  I then take 50-90lb jumps until I get to 90% of my PR and then make smaller adjustments after that.


----------



## DEADlifter

Good work Yano.  And excellent heavy riff.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> Good work Yano.  And excellent heavy riff.


Thank ya Sir !! Hell yeah it is  !


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Thank ya Sir !! Hell yeah it is  !


Some of Phil's best lyrics too

Don't regret the rules I broke
When I die bury me in Smoooooooooke!


----------



## Yano

Question for the blasters n cruisers. I'm an old pct guy , this is my first cruise in proper fashion.

 A - is once a week ok for 150 dosing or should i still split it up ? 

 B - Is adding deca or npp for joints really  going to make that much of a difference at say just 50 or 100 a week or should I not bother with it and just go with the test ? ..

I'm Frank Bartles ,, Thats Ed Jaymes


----------



## iGone

Yano said:


> Question for the blasters n cruisers. I'm an old pct guy , this is my first cruise in proper fashion.
> 
> A - is once a week ok for 150 dosing or should i still split it up ?
> 
> B - Is adding deca or npp for joints really  going to make that much of a difference at say just 50 or 100 a week or should I not bother with it and just go with the test ? ..
> 
> I'm Frank Bartles ,, Thats Ed Jaymes


I'm not an expert by any means,
Splitting up the dose or cyp or enanthate just creates more stable hormonal levels, cyp has a longer half life at 8 days so I'd assume it's not a big deal to do cyp once a week whereas enanthate is 3-4 days so that would be a much more drastic change through the week with a one time dosage.
So if you're using cyp, I don't see why once a week would present any issues.


----------



## Skullcrusher

When I did NPP for joints it was because my elbows and knees hurt.

It definitely helped get rid of the pain at only 50mg a week and I even got a slight strength increase.

The prolactin for me was just way too high to deal with. Even with caber I still had issues.

It doesn't like me! 

I think most guys do fine with it though.


----------



## Yano

This was last nights dynamic lower. Went well I cant really complain at all. 

Deads w chains - 175x3 225x3 265x3 315x3 355x3 405x3 425x1 remembered it was dynamic day and stopped there 

Good Mornings - Started high this time and went low - 150x5 200x5 240x5 290x5 310x5

Calf Raises - Left the weight on the bar from Gm's and went up from there - 310x12 315x12 320x12 325x12

Bent rows -  Not my favorite by a long shot but they gota get done - 115x8 125x8 135x8 145x8 

Belt Squats - 70x12 80x12 90x12 95x12 - I gota make a better set up having all that swinging between your legs is a bit awkward to say the least.


----------



## NbleSavage

You had me at SRV. My fav track of his all-time.

LOL'd at the "remembered it was dynamic day and stopped there" - we've all been there! ME and DE get blurred once the adrenaline kicks in. 

Nice workout!


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> You had me at SRV. My fav track of his all-time.
> 
> LOL'd at the "remembered it was dynamic day and stopped there" - we've all been there! ME and DE get blurred once the adrenaline kicks in.
> 
> Nice workout!


hell yeah saw him live a couple of times , one of the top 5 guitar players of all time. just amazing. 

thanks man ! work outs are coming along nice.


----------



## NbleSavage

Yano said:


> hell yeah saw him live a couple of times , one of the top 5 guitar players of all time. just amazing.
> 
> thanks man ! work outs are coming along nice.



I saw him live the 1st year I'd come to the US back in the 80s along with some mates from my US primary school. Amazing live performer, everyone in the crowd knew they were witnessing something special. Good taste ye have, Mate!


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Question for the blasters n cruisers. I'm an old pct guy , this is my first cruise in proper fashion.
> 
> A - is once a week ok for 150 dosing or should i still split it up ?
> 
> B - Is adding deca or npp for joints really  going to make that much of a difference at say just 50 or 100 a week or should I not bother with it and just go with the test ? ..
> 
> I'm Frank Bartles ,, Thats Ed Jaymes


I cruise 200mg 1xw no issues. Some split for more stable levels but I find no issue at once a week


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper nothing to outlandish , nice solid and quick

Paused Bench - 135x3 155x3 185x3 205x3 225x3 275x3

JM Press - dropped the reps on these and brought up the weight some - 115x5 125x5 135x3 145x3

Uni Floor Press - 45x12 50x12 55x12 60x12

Rear Delt fly - 20x12 25x12 30x12 35x6 35x6

Standing High Rows - 75x12 80x12 85x12 90x12

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


----------



## Trendkill

Where is the 50-60% of 1RM for 9 triples???  More volume less weight on this day you crazy bastard!  Keep this up and I’m takin the next flight to Bangor!  Or Augusta!  And yes those are the only two cities I know in Maine.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Where is the 50-60% of 1RM for 9 triples???  More volume less weight on this day you crazy bastard!  Keep this up and I’m takin the next flight to Bangor!  Or Augusta!  And yes those are the only two cities I know in Maine.


I'm broken as fuck dude i think we've all come to understand this haaahahaha.  If I only do 9 triples at half max ill be  calling myself names all day until im down there at 11pm finishing my work out. I did take yesterday off for my Bday only cardio was rasslin with the ol lady.


----------



## Butch_C

Yano said:


> I'm broken as fuck dude i think we've all come to understand this haaahahaha.  If I only do 9 triples at half max ill be  calling myself names all day until im down there at 11pm finishing my work out. I did take yesterday off for my Bday only cardio was rasslin with the ol lady.


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## PZT

IMO if you add to test in a cruise, it’s no longer a cruise.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> IMO if you add to test in a cruise, it’s no longer a cruise.


I cut every thing out but 150 test and seeing how it goes , i've never really had joint issues  so if i end up needing the deca I can always add in a little bit down the road.


----------



## iGone

Yano said:


> I'm broken as fuck dude i think we've all come to understand this haaahahaha.  If I only do 9 triples at half max ill be  calling myself names all day until im down there at 11pm finishing my work out. I did take yesterday off for my Bday only cardio was rasslin with the ol lady.


Happy birthday bud!


----------



## PZT

@Yano

In saying that any time I’ve used npp/deca I never noticed the joint relief until I ran out hahah. Then I’m always like “man it’d sure be nice to have some right now” lol


----------



## Skullcrusher

Happy Birthday dude!


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Happy Birthday dude!


thanks man


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> I'm broken as fuck dude i think we've all come to understand this haaahahaha.  If I only do 9 triples at half max ill be  calling myself names all day until im down there at 11pm finishing my work out. I did take yesterday off for my Bday only cardio was rasslin with the ol lady.


But if you do the 9 x 3 with 30 seconds rest between sets and add a chain each side and push as hard and as fast as you can you will feel it.  You could always add in some heavier pressing as a secondary movement.  Matt Smith used to do something like this when he was at Westside:

Speed bench
9 x 3 @50% plus bands

Flat bench
week 1: 405 x max reps
week 2: 455 x max reps
week 3: 495 x max reps

And Happy Birthday and congrats on the birthday cardio session with the old lady!


----------



## Skullcrusher

https://imgur.com/lOTzXS0


----------



## Yano

Max Effort Monday and thats just what went on. Got my straps from gymreapers , I like em so I went big to see how they feel. Maxed out deads took it easy on the rest. No vids the ol lady was out shopping with the daughters. 

Deadlift = 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x2 425x1 445x1 455x1 465x1 475x1 *New PR

Squats - 150x5 240x5 330x5 340x5 350x5

Bent Rows - 115x12 120x12 125x12 130x12

Abs Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


----------



## quackattack

Yano said:


> Max Effort Monday and thats just what went on. Got my straps from gymreapers , I like em so I went big to see how they feel. Maxed out deads took it easy on the rest. No vids the ol lady was out shopping with the daughters.
> 
> Deadlift = 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x2 425x1 445x1 455x1 465x1 475x1 *New PR
> 
> Squats - 150x5 240x5 330x5 340x5 350x5
> 
> Bent Rows - 115x12 120x12 125x12 130x12
> 
> Abs Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


Congrats on the PR. How did it move?


----------



## Yano

quackattack said:


> Congrats on the PR. How did it move?


slow and steady but it locked out fine. huge difference with the straps i got my legs to shake tonight which to me is pretty cool


----------



## Be_A_Hero

@Yano happy birthday OG!!!!


----------



## Trendkill

Deadlift PRs just feel different.  Nice pull Yano.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Deadlift PRs just feel different.  Nice pull Yano.


Thanks man !! felt real good and with the straps it was nice to pull heavy , felt my legs shaking lol


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Thanks man !! felt real good and with the straps it was nice to pull heavy , felt my legs shaking lol


The leg shakers are always fun.  For added enjoyment try a max pull before taking a dump.  A little added "difficulty' to deal with on top of the shaking legs.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Congrats on the Deadlift PR dude!


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Congrats on the Deadlift PR dude!


Thanks man , its getting there slow n sure


----------



## Yano

Max Upper - Kept the accessories short and sweet nothing to crazy trying to remember honest I am ,,, stimulate not annihilate

Flat Bench - 135x3 225x3 245x3 265x3 - 275x1 285x1 295x1 300x1* This is the current PR so it felt really nice to hit it at the end of a working set and have it move fairly well.

Close Grip Bench - Swapped out my beloved JMs for these just cus - 135x5 155x5 175x5 195x5 205x5

Unilateral Floor Press - 50x12 55x12 60x12 65x12

Shrugs 3 count hold  - 135x5 185x5 225x5 275x5 295x5

Abs - Leg Lifts with gentle baby tiny windshield wipers - 4 sets of 20


----------



## DEADlifter

Yano said:


> A - is once a week ok for 150 dosing or should i still split it up ?



At 180mg/wk I still need to split because the big swings give me acne.


----------



## DEADlifter

Sorry I missed it.  Work has been crazy.  Happy B-Day and congrats on the PR.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> Sorry I missed it.  Work has been crazy.  Happy B-Day and congrats on the PR.


thanks man !


----------



## Skullcrusher

Only reason I did not say congrats on the PR is that you made it sound like it was not your first time hitting 300 on bench.

Either way congrats on hitting 300 after all those other bench presses, impressive!


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Only reason I did not say congrats on the PR is that you made it sound like it was not your first time hitting 300 on bench.
> 
> Either way congrats on hitting 300 after all those other bench presses, impressive!


Thanks man ! yes Sir the previous PR was 300 , this was the first time I managed to hit it after working sets instead of just shooting up to it as fast as I could, not a huge deal but a nice milestone that shows me strength is still improving.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


>


That is fucking awesome !!


----------



## Yano

Last nights Dynamic lower ,,, no really I did speed work ! Honest !!

Deads - 135x3 225x3 295x3 345x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1 345x1x1x1x1x1x1 345x1x1x1x1x1x1

The 6 rep sets were done as singles with a full reset between just not reracking i didnt wanna write out all those damn 1's again

Skwatz - 150x6 240x6 330x6 

Good Mornings - 150x6 240x6 290x6

RDL - 135x6 225x6 315x6

Believe it or not ,, my back n ass were sore as hell from this ... its funny but it's true.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper actually stuck to my percentages 2 days in a row ,, hah !!! well ,, close. I tried to just hit what I was supposed to on the bench , and kept the reps down on the accessories but hit the right percentages or slightly over. 

Bench  triples with just plates singles I added the chains - 135x3 185x3 225x3 275x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1 275x1x1x1x1x1x1

JM Press - 95x6 95x6 95x6 95x6

Close Grip BP - 135x6 135x6 135x6 135x6 

Uni Floor Press - 40x6 40x6 40x6 40x6

Kroc Rows - 40x6 40x6 40x6 40x6

High rows - 65x6 65x6 65x6 65x6 

Curls EZ Bar - 70x6 70x6 70x6 70x6


----------



## Yano

Ok Max Lower is in the bag ,  aimed high , let it fly , mother fucking bullseye !! I Once again took Trends advice and listened this time jumping up in increments of 50 lbs x1 rep to see just how far into PR land this old train would choo-choo. 

Deads - from the lowest point in the rack cus I dont own a bar jack and this is much easier to load. Plates are an inch or so off the floor ? never measured to be honest. Empty bar x 10 135x1 185x1 225x1 275x1 315x1 385x1 435x1 455x1 old PR  --- felt solid so I added on 40lbs of chains with a tight collar to make sure they cleared the floor and a couple of 2.5s
500x1








						20220328_142503_487709458096087
					

Watch "20220328_142503_487709458096087" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




I can't thank you all enough for this. I've been working a couple of years to get to this point... I could not of done this with you all. The things I've learned here from all of you about lifts , about form , about myself and what I'm still capable of ,,, I just can't ever thank you all enough for taking the time to teach me ... God Bless you all.

 I ain't gonna lie after this I just sat on the bench with the ol lady holding me crying like a fucking baby. I thanked her for putting up with me and all my crazy bullshit and let her know that she will always be the strongest part of me. No matter what I can lift with out her I just crumble and blow away on the wind.

I was pretty shot after that legs were shakey felt a little sick to my stomach from the adrenaline crash , got in some accessory work but not much at all. 

Squats with SSB - 150x12 240x10 330x4 wanted 8 but I was getting swimmy in the head so I racked got a breath and hit 330x4 again 350x4

DB RDL - 45 in each hand - 90x12 90x12 90x12

Good Mornings - 150x12 240x10 330x5 350x3


----------



## Btcowboy

Well done brother


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Well done brother


Thank ya Sir !


----------



## Btcowboy

I built my own "baltic jack" for DLs


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> I built my own "baltic jack" for DLs
> 
> View attachment 20100
> View attachment 20101


Right on I use an old tilt jack for snow mobiles when I have to just a bar and a big hook


----------



## NbleSavage

Yano said:


> Ok Max Lower is in the bag ,  aimed high , let it fly , mother fucking bullseye !! I Once again took Trends advice and listened this time jumping up in increments of 50 lbs x1 rep to see just how far into PR land this old train would choo-choo.
> 
> Deads - from the lowest point in the rack cus I dont own a bar jack and this is much easier to load. Plates are an inch or so off the floor ? never measured to be honest. Empty bar x 10 135x1 185x1 225x1 275x1 315x1 385x1 435x1 455x1 old PR  --- felt solid so I added on 40lbs of chains with a tight collar to make sure they cleared the floor and a couple of 2.5s
> 500x1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220328_142503_487709458096087
> 
> 
> Watch "20220328_142503_487709458096087" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't thank you all enough for this. I've been working a couple of years to get to this point... I could not of done this with you all. The things I've learned here from all of you about lifts , about form , about myself and what I'm still capable of ,,, I just can't ever thank you all enough for taking the time to teach me ... God Bless you all.
> 
> I ain't gonna lie after this I just sat on the bench with the ol lady holding me crying like a fucking baby. I thanked her for putting up with me and all my crazy bullshit and let her know that she will always be the strongest part of me. No matter what I can lift with out her I just crumble and blow away on the wind.
> 
> I was pretty shot after that legs were shakey felt a little sick to my stomach from the adrenaline crash , got in some accessory work but not much at all.
> 
> Squats with SSB - 150x12 240x10 330x4 wanted 8 but I was getting swimmy in the head so I racked got a breath and hit 330x4 again 350x4
> 
> DB RDL - 45 in each hand - 90x12 90x12 90x12
> 
> Good Mornings - 150x12 240x10 330x5 350x3



SSB Squats are no joke! Good on ye fer getting that last set!


----------



## NbleSavage

Yano said:


> Right on I use an old tilt jack for snow mobiles when I have to just a bar and a big hook


I got 2 plastic wedges that look like doorstops that I been using fer years. Slide 'em under the 1st plate on each side and the rest is easy.


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> SSB Squats are no joke! Good on ye fer getting that last set!


thanks man!


----------



## solitude914

Congrats on the 500 man! Validation through numbers makes me crazy happy too. Nice to see ya excited at the end of the vid


----------



## Yano

solitude914 said:


> Congrats on the 500 man! Validation through numbers makes me crazy happy too. Nice to see ya excited at the end of the vid


Thanks man !


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Ok Max Lower is in the bag ,  aimed high , let it fly , mother fucking bullseye !! I Once again took Trends advice and listened this time jumping up in increments of 50 lbs x1 rep to see just how far into PR land this old train would choo-choo.
> 
> Deads - from the lowest point in the rack cus I dont own a bar jack and this is much easier to load. Plates are an inch or so off the floor ? never measured to be honest. Empty bar x 10 135x1 185x1 225x1 275x1 315x1 385x1 435x1 455x1 old PR  --- felt solid so I added on 40lbs of chains with a tight collar to make sure they cleared the floor and a couple of 2.5s
> 500x1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220328_142503_487709458096087
> 
> 
> Watch "20220328_142503_487709458096087" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't thank you all enough for this. I've been working a couple of years to get to this point... I could not of done this with you all. The things I've learned here from all of you about lifts , about form , about myself and what I'm still capable of ,,, I just can't ever thank you all enough for taking the time to teach me ... God Bless you all.
> 
> I ain't gonna lie after this I just sat on the bench with the ol lady holding me crying like a fucking baby. I thanked her for putting up with me and all my crazy bullshit and let her know that she will always be the strongest part of me. No matter what I can lift with out her I just crumble and blow away on the wind.
> 
> I was pretty shot after that legs were shakey felt a little sick to my stomach from the adrenaline crash , got in some accessory work but not much at all.
> 
> Squats with SSB - 150x12 240x10 330x4 wanted 8 but I was getting swimmy in the head so I racked got a breath and hit 330x4 again 350x4
> 
> DB RDL - 45 in each hand - 90x12 90x12 90x12
> 
> Good Mornings - 150x12 240x10 330x5 350x3


This is just fucking awesome.  I know this has been a goal of yours for awhile now. Hard work, persistence and indomitable will got you here. This is just a stepping stone. There are bigger lifts in your future.  The feeling of accomplishment after hitting a goal like this is indescribable.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> This is just fucking awesome.  I know this has been a goal of yours for awhile now. Hard work, persistence and indomitable will got you here. This is just a stepping stone. There are bigger lifts in your future.  The feeling of accomplishment after hitting a goal like this is indescribable.


I couldn't of done this with out all your help and the things you have taught me. Every one here is part of that lift.


----------



## Yano

Max Upper , in and done , lil sketchyness on the front left delt on the bench lock out but nothing worth worrying over yet. 

Flat Bench - EB x  20 135x1 185x1 - 225x3 245x3 255x3 265x3 275x3 280x1 285x1 290x1

Close Grips 321 - 135x5 145x5 155x5 165x5 175x5 180x5

Incline DB Press - 50x12 55x12 60x12 65x12

Standing OHP - 135x5 145x5 150x5 155x5 160x5

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower , not a bad day at all. Went a little heavy on the accessories but nothing that qualifies as full retard. 

1 " Deficit Dead with chains - ebx9 135x1 225x1 315x1 345x6 singles 355x6 singles .. realized i didnt recalculate the accessory for the new pr so I jumped to 375x6 singles for the proper weight n reps

Good Mornings - 150x5 240x5 290x5 320x5 330x5
The 330x5 aint exactly the best form even for a variation maybe call em Soso mornings - vids down yonder








						20220401_144620_210951584798537
					

Watch "20220401_144620_210951584798537" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Shrugs - 135x12 185x12 205x12 225x12 230x12

RDL - 185x12 225x12 275x8 315x6 

Abs- Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Dynamic Lower , not a bad day at all. Went a little heavy on the accessories but nothing that qualifies as full retard.
> 
> 1 " Deficit Dead with chains - ebx9 135x1 225x1 315x1 345x6 singles 355x6 singles .. realized i didnt recalculate the accessory for the new pr so I jumped to 375x6 singles for the proper weight n reps
> 
> Good Mornings - 150x5 240x5 290x5 320x5 330x5
> The 330x5 aint exactly the best form even for a variation maybe call em Soso mornings - vids down yonder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220401_144620_210951584798537
> 
> 
> Watch "20220401_144620_210951584798537" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrugs - 135x12 185x12 205x12 225x12 230x12
> 
> RDL - 185x12 225x12 275x8 315x6
> 
> Abs- Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


power daY?


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> power daY?


im bad at dynamic work lol i can only do so much speed work and i end up going heavy


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper , short sweet and simple like a kissing cousin. Nothing to heavy or odd had some fun with variation. 

Whats that old guy doing ? ,,, Conjuga ,,what ? 

Flat Bench - 321's With Chains and 1,2,3 Board Press - target for this was 255 - 60% of Max + 25% of max in added resistance aka the chains for a combined total of 30 reps hitting all 3 boards at each weight change. 135x1x3 155x1x3 175x1x3 225x1x3 255x6x3 singles 

JM Press - 321's with chains .. holy fucking elbows batman !! 105x5 110x5 115x5 120x5 125x5

Standing BB Rows to the Nose with chains - 85x8 90x8 95x8 100x8 105x8

Bent over Rows = 120x12 125x12 130x12 135x12

Russian Twists - 45lb plate 4 sets of 12


----------



## PZT

Bro you must have the back of a 20 year old. That would fk me up doing those GMs


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Bro you must have the back of a 20 year old. That would fk me up doing those GMs


Thanks man , my backs not too bad until the SI joint , my hips can get real sketchy at times so I have to mind how hard I push. If I sleep crooked I can wake up bent like an S all sideways.


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Thanks man , my backs not too bad until the SI joint , my hips can get real sketchy at times so I have to mind how hard I push. If I sleep crooked I can wake up bent like an S all sideways.


Yeah my SI is where they would kill me and I can’t sleep cork screwed anymore


----------



## Yano

Ok so whats going on for a while is focusing on getting the squat up to 500. I'll work in dead and bench stuff as accessories so I don't lose where I am at but I really want to get the squats up now. I've hit 450 coming off the box with ssb ran simple and short program last night to see how it all felt and where I was at without going too far out there. 

Took a page from Snake for this work out short sweet and direct. 

The squats surprised me I was hoping to end up farther along on the top end.
Skwatz  SSB no box - empty bar x15 - 150x3 240x3 330x3 380x3 400x3 405x1 410x1 415x1

Block Pulls - This was an odd height for me , i work rack pulls and skip every couple of holes on the way up but this was different. Just a really awkward spot for me to start a pull , had fun with these I'll be doing more of them
8'' Block Pulls - 135x5 225x5 315x5 385x5 390x3 395x2 400x1

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


----------



## Yano

Max upper today , felt good bench moved well , front delt on the left side is still a bit weird on lock out but eh I got in a good work out and it held together. 

Bench 135x3 185x3 225x3 275x3 280x1 285x1 290x1 295x1 300x1 305x1*This ties my previous PR but its at the end of my working sets so it feels really good. 

JM Press - 95x5 115x5 135x5 145x5 150x5 - last set of these was UGLY but I got em in. 

Bent Rows - 115x5 125x5 135x5 140x5 145x5 

DB Press - 50x12 55x12 60x12 65x12

Abs - Russian Twists 45lb plate 4x20


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower - sort of a deload ,, sort of not. Went down to 50% weight with 25% added but kept the volume high. Felt good. 

Skwatz SSB / Chains - 100x6 150x6 170x6 190x6 205x6 225x6 240x6 260x6 280x6 305x6 325x6 340x6

8" Block Sumo Pulls - 135x6 185x6 225x6 275x6 315x6 365x6 

Front Squats SSB - 150x12 170x12 190x12 205x12

Abs - Russian Twists 45lb plate 4x12


----------



## Yano

Just go to bed , there's no one there ..... it's just your imagination.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper with a twist of deload ,, mmmm mm tasty. 
Got no complaints , kept to my percentages , had some fun. 

Flat Bench Chains - 135x6 155x6 175x6 195x6 215x6 225x6 235x6x2

JM Press with swinging chains - 100x5 105x5 110x5 115x5 120x5

OHP swinging chains - 135x5 140x5 145x5 150x5 155x5

Ez Bar Curls - 65x5 70x5 75x5 80x5 85x5

Bent Rows - 120x5 125x5 130x5 135x5 140x5


----------



## Trendkill

My favorite line in that song:

My name is Mud, but call me Aloysius Devadander Abercrombie
That's long for Mud so I've been told


----------



## Yano




----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


>



Da fuk was she saying? What is skooma?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> Da fuk was she saying? What is skooma?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Shes just a blown out meth head

Skooma LOL is a potion from Skyrim Elder Scrolls - made from moon sugar its basically in game meth.  Highly addictive narcotic, and its users pass through bouts of euphoria followed by protracted lethargy


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Shes just a blown out meth head
> 
> Skooma LOL is a potion from Skyrim Elder Scrolls - made from moon sugar its basically in game meth. Highly addictive narcotic, and its users pass through bouts of euphoria followed by protracted lethargy



I was reading its like Absinthe. That was funny bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> My favorite line in that song:
> 
> My name is Mud, but call me Aloysius Devadander Abercrombie
> That's long for Mud so I've been told


Love Primus man , best thing Les ever did was turn down the job in metallica.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Love Primus man , best thing Les ever did was turn down the job in metallica.


For sure. James said something like “you’re too good” and sent him on his way.


----------



## Yano

Max lower right down the middle of the plate , swung on and hit , its going back back back .. that one is outta here !!! Set up right off the bat wanting to see about hitting a new PR today and we got it. 

We did it ! I can't thank you enough for allowing me to be a vessel and a tool for all your knowledge and experiences. I set out for a 1300lb total I thought at my age that would be reasonable and today was the last piece of it. 

I still have to get it onto proper form on a straight bar with no box under me but there is the 500 I've been after for 2 years now. Bar n plates 460 + 40lbs of chains








						20220411_165211_214836423799085
					

Watch "20220411_165211_214836423799085" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Here's how the day went 

Box Skwatz - ebx9 150x3 240x3 330x3 400x3 450x1 490x1 500x1*

8" Block Pulls - Have to make a deadlift platform this week so I can use muh new bands until then - 135x5 225x5 315x5 385x5 405x5 425x5

Stiff Leg GM's - yep from the waist - 150x5 170x5 190x5 210x5 230x5

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## Trendkill

PR city around here lately!


----------



## Butch_C

425 x 5 is some solid work! And congrats on the PR!


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> PR city around here lately!


There might be something to that ,, stimulate not annihilate ... after all. It really is the golden ticket.


----------



## Yano

Butch_C said:


> 425 x 5 is some solid work! And congrats on the PR!


Thanks man ! its feeling good


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Max Upper today with a twist of bands

Got to bust out the new bands today and have some rubbery good fun ! First time I've ever used them and wow what a crazy feeling. Chains are just dead weight the bands fight you and it was very different , I really liked it. 

I have an older style bench with double supports so you can stand up on it and give a hand off so i just looped the band around that a couple of times then up to the bar. 

With no way to really gauge how much tension I had with them accurately , going off my bench total today , I'm guessing each band the way I had it added around 25lbs. 

Flat Bench with 2 mini bands - A lot of single reps with odd weights trying the bands I didnt bother to write down and I got to work - 135x3 185x3 205x3 225x3 235x3 240x3 245x1 250x1 255x1

Incline left the bands on same tension as above 25lbs each side - 135x5 185x5 190x5 195x5 200x5

JM Press with same bands - 90x5 100x5 105x5 110x5 115x5

Shrugs no bands  - 135x8 225x5 275x5 295x5 300x5

Abs Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


----------



## Yano

An a recent pic - Still a giant potato sitting at 234 right now , got the diet down to 2500 calories and i'm 5 weeks into the cruise .. yeah i should of  taken it with out the shirt on , this is way better trust me lol and , one to prove i do have legs .. well sort of have legs hahah 








						20220413-171832-1
					

Image 20220413-171832-1 in The Tortoise's images album




					ibb.co
				











						20220413-171751
					

Image 20220413-171751 in The Tortoise's images album




					ibb.co


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> An a recent pic - Still a giant potato sitting at 234 right now , got the diet down to 2500 calories and i'm 5 weeks into the cruise .. yeah i should of taken it with out the shirt on , this is way better trust me lol and , one to prove i do have legs .. well sort of have legs hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220413-171832-1
> 
> 
> Image 20220413-171832-1 in The Tortoise's images album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220413-171751
> 
> 
> Image 20220413-171751 in The Tortoise's images album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co



You don’t look 234. How tall are you Ole Man?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> You don’t look 234. How tall are you Ole Man?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A towering 5 ft 7"


----------



## JuiceTrain

You like fireball Yanz?
Definitely look like a fireball guy 😎🥃


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> An a recent pic - Still a giant potato sitting at 234 right now , got the diet down to 2500 calories and i'm 5 weeks into the cruise .. yeah i should of  taken it with out the shirt on , this is way better trust me lol and , one to prove i do have legs .. well sort of have legs hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220413-171832-1
> 
> 
> Image 20220413-171832-1 in The Tortoise's images album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220413-171751
> 
> 
> Image 20220413-171751 in The Tortoise's images album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


good job yano!


----------



## Yano

JuiceTrain said:


> You like fireball Yanz?
> Definitely look like a fireball guy 😎🥃


I do not drink Sir , maybe once a year or on a special occasion.


----------



## JuiceTrain

Yano said:


> I do not drink Sir , maybe once a year or on a special occasion.



Yea...but does this fancy watch change your mind 🤨


----------



## presser

Yano said:


>


love ryan kennelly and i institute his tricep work as he does it... i like it alot


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> A towering 5 ft 7"



Where’s all that weight it at bro? Your head?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> Where’s all that weight it at bro? Your head?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ill have the ol lady snap a profile pic then it will makes sense lol I'm thick


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> Where’s all that weight it at bro? Your head?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That was a perfect set up for some sort of pp joke ...  fucked that up haahaha first cup of coffee


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> That was a perfect set up for some sort of pp joke ...  fucked that up haahaha first cup of coffee


Yeah that was a softball there.  Coulda said "my 12 inch hog weighs 50lbs alone."


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Ill have the ol lady snap a profile pic then it will makes sense lol I'm thick


I saw that profile pic of you on Tinder; i concur, you are thick!


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> I saw that profile pic of you on Tinder; i concur, you are thick!


I had to google what that was and grinder to find out what it was LOL I don't even own a cell phone , I am social media ignorant.


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> I saw that profile pic of you on Tinder; i concur, you are thick!


The ol lady did laugh about asking her to take a pic of me in my drawers , she's like but look you can seeee ,, I told her you can't see anything really it will be fine that's why I picked the black shorts.  She was teasing me pretty good for a while


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower - nice n short n sweet. No big surprises. Stuck to my percentages for the deload week and just had some fun.

Skwats w chains singles - 150x2 190x2 240x2 280x2 330x2 350x2 370x2 375x2

GM's - wanted these to be straight legs but just couldn't pull it off today after squats - hams were really tight - 150x5 170x5 190x5 195x5 200x5  pushed a double out to 225 but I just could not keep my legs any straighter this.









						20220415_160641_554607306182910
					

Watch "20220415_160641_554607306182910" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Sumo's 8" block singles -  225x5 315x5 365x5 385x5 405x5

RDL -  225x5 275x5 285x5 295x5 305x5 315x5

Abs - Russian Twists 45lb plate 4 sets of 12


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper - Had some silly fun today. It all went good. Kept to my percentages  and to deload idea .... mostly  

Bench - Flat Bench Chained and Banded Swinging Meat Hook Board Press - Stuff that shit in your Conjugate pipe n smoke it WOOOOOOOOOO!!! Bar is 45lbs 40 from the bands at best guess 40 from the chains for a base of 125
125x3x3 175x3x3 215x3x3 245x3x3 265x3x3 275x 6 singles









						20220416_142935_634699370132201
					

Watch "20220416_142935_634699370132201" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Banded JM Press - 85x5 90x5 95x5 100x5 105x5

Incline Bench Bands/Chains - 125x5 145x5 155x5 165x5 175x5

Bent Rows - 115x12 120x12 125x12 130x12

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Dynamic Upper - Had some silly fun today. It all went good. Kept to my percentages  and to deload idea .... mostly
> 
> Bench - Flat Bench Chained and Banded Swinging Meat Hook Board Press - Stuff that shit in your Conjugate pipe n smoke it WOOOOOOOOOO!!! Bar is 45lbs 40 from the bands at best guess 40 from the chains for a base of 125
> 125x3x3 175x3x3 215x3x3 245x3x3 265x3x3 275x 6 singles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220416_142935_634699370132201
> 
> 
> Watch "20220416_142935_634699370132201" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banded JM Press - 85x5 90x5 95x5 100x5 105x5
> 
> Incline Bench Bands/Chains - 125x5 145x5 155x5 165x5 175x5
> 
> Bent Rows - 115x12 120x12 125x12 130x12
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


great stuff yano!!


----------



## Yano

presser said:


> great stuff yano!!


thanks


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> thanks


right on brother!!


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> thanks


love Metallica


----------



## presser

haha i just saw the dog there.. very cute ... mine does the same but soon as i make noise with the weights she takes off fast lol


----------



## Yano

Ok today was our Easter day due to the kids traveling , ol lady working and such n so forth. Hit just main mover hard and called it good to keep from getting the stink eye from the ol lady or making the afternoon center around Grampy being in the basement too long. 

Dead - 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x3 435x1 455x1 475x1 495x1 At this point I wasn't really thinking about where I was at for weight.

 I pulled off 20lbs of small plate I had to make the 495 dropping the total back down to 475 then added the 40 lbs of chains , again I wasnt really thinking of math just in a groove. 

Total on the bar 515 - An that's the new PR 








						20220418_194224_820597860232328
					

Watch "20220418_194224_820597860232328" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Ok today was our Easter day due to the kids traveling , ol lady working and such n so forth. Hit just main mover hard and called it good to keep from getting the stink eye from the ol lady or making the afternoon center around Grampy being in the basement too long.
> 
> Dead - 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x3 435x1 455x1 475x1 495x1 At this point I wasn't really thinking about where I was at for weight.
> 
> I pulled off 20lbs of small plate I had to make the 495 dropping the total back down to 475 then added the 40 lbs of chains , again I wasnt really thinking of math just in a groove.
> 
> Total on the bar 515 - An that's the new PR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220418_194224_820597860232328
> 
> 
> Watch "20220418_194224_820597860232328" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


great job yano.... and good song


----------



## Yano

Max Upper in the bag , no surprises really , mixed up the order and the number of reps today for a slight twist. Felt good even the sketchy shoulder. 

Bench - EBx20 135x5 185x5 225x5 275x3 280x2 285x1 290x1 295x1

Incline Bench - 155x5 175x5 195x5 205x5 210x5 

Close Grip - 115x12 135x12 155x12 165x12

Rev Curls on the long bar instead of hammers with DBs - 45x8 50x8 55x8 60x8 65x8

Abs Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Max Upper in the bag , no surprises really , mixed up the order and the number of reps today for a slight twist. Felt good even the sketchy shoulder.
> 
> Bench - EBx20 135x5 185x5 225x5 275x3 280x2 285x1 290x1 295x1
> 
> Incline Bench - 155x5 175x5 195x5 205x5 210x5
> 
> Close Grip - 115x12 135x12 155x12 165x12
> 
> Rev Curls on the long bar instead of hammers with DBs - 45x8 50x8 55x8 60x8 65x8
> 
> Abs Leg Lifts 4x20


good job yano!


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Max Upper in the bag , no surprises really , mixed up the order and the number of reps today for a slight twist. Felt good even the sketchy shoulder.
> 
> Bench - EBx20 135x5 185x5 225x5 275x3 280x2 285x1 290x1 295x1
> 
> Incline Bench - 155x5 175x5 195x5 205x5 210x5
> 
> Close Grip - 115x12 135x12 155x12 165x12
> 
> Rev Curls on the long bar instead of hammers with DBs - 45x8 50x8 55x8 60x8 65x8
> 
> Abs Leg Lifts 4x20


Too much maxing on the flat bench Yano.  Mix it up.  Floor press, pin press, incline press, etc.  Give the body and the CNS a new stimulus to adapt to.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Too much maxing on the flat bench Yano.  Mix it up.  Floor press, pin press, incline press, etc.  Give the body and the CNS a new stimulus to adapt to.


I can do that ! , new bench will be here monday finally ordered the FID bench from Titan , that will fit in the stand and I will be able to do more stuff. 

Got everything today for a proper deadlift platform too , picked up the horse stall matt tonight  for the ends on the top layer waiting on some mooring cleats , use those to hook the bands i figure.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> I can do that ! , new bench will be here monday finally ordered the FID bench from Titan , that will fit in the stand and I will be able to do more stuff.
> 
> Got everything today for a proper deadlift platform too , picked up the horse stall matt tonight  for the ends on the top layer waiting on some mooring cleats , use those to hook the bands i figure.


Hell Yeah!  New bench and a deadlift platform. You are going to quadruple the number of options for pressing and pulling. This will allow your max effort lifts to continue to improve.  get some pics up of both pieces when it’s all ready.


----------



## Yano

She was hot ,, honest !!


----------



## DEADlifter

Yano said:


> She was hot ,, honest !!
> View attachment 21017



I'd hit ole Babs back in the day. In a 69 her nose could tickle your taint.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> I'd hit ole Babs back in the day. In a 69 her nose could tickle your taint.


I believe Digital Underground has a reference to this in one of their songs.

"cause in a 69 my humpty nose will tickle ya rear"

Clearly inspired by Barbara.


----------



## Yano

Going to push tonights lower off until tomorrow. 

Today was a bit hectic. Boy called up from SC few days back kids wanted to see Nanna oh yeah an me too if I could make it ... *mumbles   ... some ones gota be here for the animals and stuff so I was all for her going to see them. I can join in on the Alexa robot box when she calls and see every one. 

She She flew out this afternoon after getting lunch at her favorite spot. Farthest we've been apart in over 30 years and the first time she's ever flown so she's as worked up as a three peckered rooster in a new hen house. 

Got her as calm as she was gonna get and she got her boarding and all that taken care of should be landing in New York soon shes gota change planes at JFK then on to Myrtle Beach. 

Just kicking back and relaxing with the dogs at the moment about to make some supper.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Ok Dynamic lower is in the bag ,  some good some bad and some ugly.

Squats - Lets just say the old man's lost quite a bit of mobility and flex in my back by using the SSB so much. I did not hit my numbers on  this today as fucking bad and bitch like as that sounds. As the weight went up trying to keep hold of it with my arms up and back like that just sucked felt like some one was trying to tear the left arm off.

Not sure what it's called proper , if you were shooting its the crease you put your rifle butt into , ya dig ? Feels like I spent an hour in a half nelson.

Squats with Straight bar and chains - 135x2 225x2 315x2 355x2 I was supposed to bump up to 375 here to finish out but instead of pushing it like a kid I stayed at 355 and hit the rest of my reps so it was another 355x2x4

Deads - Chains - Deadlift platform should be ready to go as soon as I get the boat mooring cleats I ordered to hitch the bands too - until then 2nd verse same as the first , henry the 8th I am - 135x2 225x2 315x2 365x2 390x2x4

Accessories I kept with the 55%ish load for dynamic day

RDL - 145x12 155x12 165x12 175x12

GM - 135x12 145x12 155x12 165x12

Bent Rows - 90x12 95x12 100x12 105x12

Abs Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## Trendkill

Sounds like a really tight pec Yano.  Anterior delt could be bound up too.   Google “banded shoulder dislocates” and try them before squatting.


----------



## Gibsonator

Yano said:


> View attachment 13924
> 
> Current state of affairs ,, and hell no it ain't pretty.


Idk that bicep peak looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Yano

Gibsonator said:


> Idk that bicep peak looks pretty sweet!


my 20 inch potato lol


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Sounds like a really tight pec Yano.  Anterior delt could be bound up too.   Google “banded shoulder dislocates” and try them before squatting.


will do , thanks !


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Ok Dynamic lower is in the bag ,  some good some bad and some ugly.
> 
> Squats - Lets just say the old man's lost quite a bit of mobility and flex in my back by using the SSB so much. I did not hit my numbers on  this today as fucking bad and bitch like as that sounds. As the weight went up trying to keep hold of it with my arms up and back like that just sucked felt like some one was trying to tear the left arm off.
> 
> Not sure what it's called proper , if you were shooting its the crease you put your rifle butt into , ya dig ? Feels like I spent an hour in a half nelson.
> 
> Squats with Straight bar and chains - 135x2 225x2 315x2 355x2 I was supposed to bump up to 375 here to finish out but instead of pushing it like a kid I stayed at 355 and hit the rest of my reps so it was another 355x2x4
> 
> Deads - Chains - Deadlift platform should be ready to go as soon as I get the boat mooring cleats I ordered to hitch the bands too - until then 2nd verse same as the first , henry the 8th I am - 135x2 225x2 315x2 365x2 390x2x4
> 
> Accessories I kept with the 55%ish load for dynamic day
> 
> RDL - 145x12 155x12 165x12 175x12
> 
> GM - 135x12 145x12 155x12 165x12
> 
> Bent Rows - 90x12 95x12 100x12 105x12
> 
> Abs Leg Lifts 4x20


good job yano...... you havent done that lift in a long time (bar low on the back) and you def have something tight in that shoulder....one word warm up the shoulder before getting under the bar..... open your chest and make sure by all means that that bar doest slide down one side of you back.. that will put tons of pressure on that shoulder.... 
try some doorframe stretches before getting under the bar as well do both arms... hope that helps


----------



## presser

start high and the door frame and work lower as you feel a slight stretch...


----------



## presser

btw when the shoulder does something to piss you off remember that the scapula is shoulder and the shoulder is the scapula.. very hard to sometime figure out which is the issue with out seeing mobility of it... the scapula could be sticking and not moving right and hence he shoulder doesnt rotate correctly.... so does are things to think about if it continues to bother you.. hopefully its not but just incase.


----------



## presser

just my two cent l


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Trendkill said:


> Sounds like a really tight pec Yano.  Anterior delt could be bound up too.   Google “banded shoulder dislocates” and try them before squatting.


I second this. I bought a band specifically to do them before all benching and squatting. I also set my hand high and do dynamic stretches for shoulder/pec with each arm before either lift. 
It's allowed me to get a closer grip while squatting as well.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

I use the light red. I also tie it to the bench for my back to dig into while benching to prevent slipping








						Strength Bands
					

Strength Bands add resistance to stretching, lifting, & bodyweight training; often used to assist with pull ups and dips in weight training.




					www.fringesport.com


----------



## presser

one more thing that effects shoulder is the lat.... the lat attaches to the humerus on up per arm bone... some lat stretch can help also


----------



## Yano

Max Lower - Just no pop today , about as much energy as a sack of wet hair. But its done !! Discipline beats the fuck out of motivation. 

Deads - 135x5 225x5 315x5 405x3 455x2*rep pr for no straps no belt 475x1 485x1 490x1

Squats - Straight bar shoulder felt a bit better so i pushed it more - 135x5 225x5 315x5 365x2x2x1 385x2x1x1x1

Good Mornings with SSB - 150x5 240x5 330x5 340x5 345x5

Shrugs - 135x5 185x5 225x5 275x5 315x5

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## Yano

This got put up a few days ago slipped my mind to post it. Some ones trail cam down on the lake picked up a cool sight.

Here kitty kitty kitty ....


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


>


Nobody in music has more fun then Leo.  Plus he's a genius and fronts a Pantera cover band.  What more could a guy want?


----------



## DEADlifter

Yano said:


>


Epic


----------



## Yano

Max Upper cooked done and one the table. All moved well ,  no complaints at all. 

Seated Military Press - No idea where I was going to end up on these so I started out low , haven't done these since Christ wore short pants to school.  90x3 115x3 135x3 155x3 175x3 185x3 195x1 205x1 215x1 220x1

Barbell Floor Press - 135x5 155x5 175x5 195x5 205x5 

Spoto Press - 135x8 155x8 175x8 185x8 

Bent Rows - 115x8 120x8 125x8 130x8 

Standing High Rows to the nose - 45x15 50x15 55x15


----------



## Yano




----------



## Trendkill

Dammit Yano you got me hooked.


----------



## Yano

The new toys , FID Bench , some new wheels , and in the back ground there with the bench you can see the fixins for the new DL platform just waiting on my cleats and the damn store was out of adhesive so thats coming too. Old work bench got moved , theres enough space to lay DL platform down and then stand it back up as well , right where its leaned up. Next is gonna be some saftey arms and a new bar. 








						20220428-151338
					

Image 20220428-151338 in The Tortoise's images album




					ibb.co
				











						20220428-151325
					

Image 20220428-151325 in The Tortoise's images album




					ibb.co
				











						20220428-151353
					

Image 20220428-151353 in The Tortoise's images album




					ibb.co


----------



## Yano




----------



## presser

Yano said:


>


thats wild i like that one man


----------



## presser

presser said:


> thats wild i like that one man


how the hell did mix that one LOL


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> The new toys , FID Bench , some new wheels , and in the back ground there with the bench you can see the fixins for the new DL platform just waiting on my cleats and the damn store was out of adhesive so thats coming too. Old work bench got moved , theres enough space to lay DL platform down and then stand it back up as well , right where its leaned up. Next is gonna be some saftey arms and a new bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220428-151338
> 
> 
> Image 20220428-151338 in The Tortoise's images album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220428-151325
> 
> 
> Image 20220428-151325 in The Tortoise's images album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220428-151353
> 
> 
> Image 20220428-151353 in The Tortoise's images album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co


congratz yano nice plates and bench.. i may get that bench too


----------



## presser

i have been using a milk crate for inclines LOL dangerous as fuck


----------



## Yano

presser said:


> i have been using a milk crate for inclines LOL dangerous as fuck


The old bench I put a cut off end of a 6x6 under it for the angle , and then would make a stack under it for extra support.


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> The old bench I put a cut off end of a 6x6 under it for the angle , and then would make a stack under it for extra support.


lol im afraid one day i will fall thru lol gotta get that bench


----------



## presser

def time for me to get one..i can do so much more variations with that bench and that is what conjugate is all about..


----------



## Yano

OK Here I am in way too much of my glory , huge thank you to CJ for the new duds. You guys sure I can't wear a cup or something under this ?


----------



## Trendkill

This post made my day!


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> OK Here I am in way too much of my glory , huge thank you to CJ for the new duds. You guys sure I can't wear a cup or something under this ?
> View attachment 21284
> 
> View attachment 21285


CJ just wanted to see your pp. I bet he's in your PMs right now, thanking you 😘


----------



## PZT

Most don’t need a cup but you’ll need conceal that hog from the youth division for sure


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Most don’t need a cup but you’ll need conceal that hog from the youth division for sure


Dude you should of seen the first pic ,, shes like cant you tuck it down like between your legs ,,, so i tried that ,, then she's laughing at me ,, eww it looks like you got a fat pussy stop dont do that .... sooooo every one got the full show haahaha


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Dude you should of seen the first pic ,, shes like cant you tuck it down like between your legs ,,, so i tried that ,, then she's laughing at me ,, eww it looks like you got a fat pussy stop dont do that .... sooooo every one got the full show haahaha



She thought it was a bad case of cameltosis. LOL  

PA got the inzer power shorts and I am going to just get those instead of the inzer squat suit as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> She thought it was a bad case of cameltosis. LOL
> 
> PA got the inzer power shorts and I am going to just get those instead of the inzer squat suit as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The profile pic shows i think were my weight comes from at least , I'm fairly thick for my height.  An it shows off my goofy ass long chimp arms lol


----------



## CJ




----------



## NbleSavage

Kurt Angle better look out! See you on Monday Night Raw!


----------



## ckofive

Yano said:


> OK Here I am in way too much of my glory , huge thank you to CJ for the new duds. You guys sure I can't wear a cup or something under this ?
> View attachment 21284
> 
> View attachment 21285


----------



## Yano

Being friday was a wash with the kids here I combined some upper and lower today short n sweet  with nothing too fancy

Deads - 135x5 225x5 315x5 405x8 singles

Squats - 135x5 225x5 315x5 405x8 singles some decent rest in between the last few as I had the ol lady filming for me to see if I was any where close to depth. Last one is in the clip with a fair amount of hip shift.

The clip was to see how deep I was getting and no its not deep enough , thats the last rep with 405, straight bar is feeling better and better as the days go on , I dont feel like im being torn in half any more which is nice.









						20220430_171457_491142936526080
					

Watch "20220430_171457_491142936526080" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Seated High Incline - not fully sitting up but not incline level ,, high ya know lol 145x8 155x8 165x8 175x8x2

BB Floor Press - 135x8 155x8 175x8 195x8x2

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Being friday was a wash with the kids here I combined some upper and lower today short n sweet  with nothing too fancy
> 
> Deads - 135x5 225x5 315x5 405x8 singles
> 
> Squats - 135x5 225x5 315x5 405x8 singles some decent rest in between the last few as I had the ol lady filming for me to see if I was any where close to depth. Last one is in the clip with a fair amount of hip shift.
> 
> The clip was to see how deep I was getting and no its not deep enough , thats the last rep with 405, straight bar is feeling better and better as the days go on , I dont feel like im being torn in half any more which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220430_171457_491142936526080
> 
> 
> Watch "20220430_171457_491142936526080" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seated High Incline - not fully sitting up but not incline level ,, high ya know lol 145x8 155x8 165x8 175x8x2
> 
> BB Floor Press - 135x8 155x8 175x8 195x8x2
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


It’s hard to gauge depth at that angle. Have her squat down low next time so we can see the hip crease.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> It’s hard to gauge depth at that angle. Have her squat down low next time so we can see the hip crease.


Some wicked hip shift on that last rep too , the full london bridge is falling down like half way out of the hole


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Some wicked hip shift on that last rep too , the full london bridge is falling down like half way out of the hole


Yeah I saw that. Could be just a balance thing getting used to free squats. Could be some tightness to work through.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> OK Here I am in way too much of my glory , huge thank you to CJ for the new duds. You guys sure I can't wear a cup or something under this ?
> View attachment 21284
> 
> View attachment 21285


Oh, BTW you're wearing it backwards. Yup. 

Little logo on the leg is supposed to be in the front. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Oh, BTW you're wearing it backwards. Yup.
> 
> Little logo on the leg is supposed to be in the front. 🤣🤣🤣


Ya think having it on the right way will help hide the third leg ?


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Ya think having it on the right way will help hide the third leg ?


Maybe, maybe not. But people won't laugh at you for wearing your clothes backwards at least. 😁


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Maybe, maybe not. But people won't laugh at you for wearing your clothes backwards at least. 😁


Thats a funny tradition in  this house haahhaa ,, years ago daughter when she was tiny gets herself dressed and shes all proud .. later she wants Moms help in the potty ... I hear the wife start laughing .. no no like this , the little part goes in the front ... she comes out laughing and hugs me .. Whats so funny ,, your daughter had her underwear on backwards ....


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> OK Here I am in way too much of my glory , huge thank you to CJ for the new duds. You guys sure I can't wear a cup or something under this ?
> View attachment 21284
> 
> View attachment 21285


looking good yano slimming out and all but keep that weapon holstered LOLOLOL


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Being friday was a wash with the kids here I combined some upper and lower today short n sweet  with nothing too fancy
> 
> Deads - 135x5 225x5 315x5 405x8 singles
> 
> Squats - 135x5 225x5 315x5 405x8 singles some decent rest in between the last few as I had the ol lady filming for me to see if I was any where close to depth. Last one is in the clip with a fair amount of hip shift.
> 
> The clip was to see how deep I was getting and no its not deep enough , thats the last rep with 405, straight bar is feeling better and better as the days go on , I dont feel like im being torn in half any more which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220430_171457_491142936526080
> 
> 
> Watch "20220430_171457_491142936526080" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seated High Incline - not fully sitting up but not incline level ,, high ya know lol 145x8 155x8 165x8 175x8x2
> 
> BB Floor Press - 135x8 155x8 175x8 195x8x2
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


nice dept on that squat and form looks good man


----------



## Yano

Max Lower pushed the triples on DLs today got a rep pr or two nothing special but I shot my wad on em so to speak , hip and SI were a bit sketchy after that so I didn't go full retard on the other lifts as much as I could have.

Deads - 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x3 425x3* 445x3*   455x1-5 count hold  465x1 - 5 count hold 470x1 3 count hold legs shaking like a dog shitting razor blades  - stars are the rep pr's

Squats - deep as I could get trying to sit on my ankles - 135x5 225x5 275x5 315x5 365x5

RDL - 135x8 225x8 275x8 285x8

Bent Rows - 125x8 130x8 135x8 140x8

Abs - Russian Twists 45plate - 4 sets of 12


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Max Lower pushed the triples on DLs today got a rep pr or two nothing special but I shot my wad on em so to speak , hip and SI were a bit sketchy after that so I didn't go full retard on the other lifts as much as I could have.
> 
> Deads - 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x3 425x3* 445x3*   455x1-5 count hold  465x1 - 5 count hold 470x1 3 count hold legs shaking like a dog shitting razor blades  - stars are the rep pr's
> 
> Squats - deep as I could get trying to sit on my ankles - 135x5 225x5 275x5 315x5 365x5
> 
> RDL - 135x8 225x8 275x8 285x8
> 
> Bent Rows - 125x8 130x8 135x8 140x8
> 
> Abs - Russian Twists 45plate - 4 sets of 12


good stuff yano!


----------



## Yano

presser said:


> good stuff yano!


thanks man


----------



## Yano

Platforms finished and ready all but the mooring cleats


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Platforms finished and ready all but the mooring cleats
> 
> View attachment 21453


Looks great man.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Looks great man.


Thanks man , gota thank Alan Thrall for the how to video , so simple even I could do it  👍


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Platforms finished and ready all but the mooring cleats
> 
> View attachment 21453


looking good yano!


----------



## Yano

presser said:


> looking good yano!


thanks


----------



## Yano




----------



## presser

Yano said:


> tha





Yano said:


>


lol yeeehaaaaa


----------



## presser

presser said:


> lol yeeehaaaaa


thats some funny song lol


----------



## solitude914

Yano said:


> Platforms finished and ready all but the mooring cleats
> 
> View attachment 21453


Echoing what presser said here but it looks great, congrats on the build


----------



## Yano

solitude914 said:


> Echoing what presser said here but it looks great, congrats on the build


thanks man


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Max Upper had some fun switched it around a bit and gave it some yeeeehaw !

Incline Bench normal height - 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 255x1 265x1 275x1 280x1* Pr for sure cus i never do these hahaha

Close Grip - swapped these in for JM's - 135x5 185x5 195x5 205x5 215x5

BB Floor Press - 135x8 155x8 175x8 185x8

Standing High Row - 65x8 75x8 85x8 90x8

Bent Row - 115x8 125x8 135x8 145x8

Abs - Russian Twists 45 plate - 4 sets of 12


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower - Holy Rubber Bands Batman !!

For skwatz I put 2 wheels on ssb and set  that on the floor, used that to anchor my bands low so I lowered tension at the bottom of the hole and gained it at the top - Holy Shit !! I don't have a scale to guage the tension on the bands so I'll just call it 2 and 4

Skwatz + 2 bands = 135x2 225x2 315x2 365x2 405x2 405x2 405x2 405x2 - Legs were shaking n quaking it was cool but I was gassed. I'm shooting for 8x2 with 55%+25%dynamic at this stage of the block for these and deads, I'm getting closer n closer as I get back into straight bar. Starting to feel proper

Deads - these were fun like fighting a big god damn fish on a hand line.  2 bands - 135x2 225x2 - I was fairly sure I placed the hooks right and wasnt going to snap my self in the face if one let go added another band to each side and took off again -  4 bands - 135x2 225x2 315x2 365x2 - I'm supposed to hit 415 with these I have no way to be sure but with the 4 bands It sure felt like that or more so I started repping there and hit another 365x2 for 4 more sets.

RDL - 2 bands - these were a good time *if you detected a note of sarcasm get your self a cookie from the jar on the counter and bring me one too  👍 -  2 bands 155x10 175x10 195x10

GM 2 bands - reversed the set up with the straight bar on the floor to hold the bands and used SSB for these - 150x10 170x10 190x10

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4x20


----------



## Trendkill

Now your cookin with gas Yano.  Nice work.  You are going to be sore as hell tomorrow but you'll love every minute of it.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Now your cookin with gas Yano.  Nice work.  You are going to be sore as hell tomorrow but you'll love every minute of it.


I'm already feeling stiff , I got that dirty girl at the frat party soreness in my hips n ass goin


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> I'm already feeling stiff , I got that dirty girl at the frat party soreness in my hips n ass goin


That'll be there for a few days.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> That'll be there for a few days.


Filmed my morning stretches


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper today , more fun with rubber bands. Stuck to my %'s for dynamic or fairly close it all moved well. 

Low Pin Press - Set up at the same height a floor press would be Used the bar like yesterday to anchor the bands and got funky. These were harder than I thought they were gonna be no bullshit -  8x2- 2 bands 8x2- 4 bands for a warm up 115x2 4 bands 135x2 4 bands 185x2 4 bands 205x2 4 bands 215x2x2x2 4 bands

Seated Overhead DB Press - been a dogs age , sooo yeah. 30x15 35x15 40x15 45x15

Close Grip BP 4 bands - 115x10 125x10 135x10

Shrugs 2 bands - first time doing these with bands ,, definitely a different animal like this even at the dynamic lighter weight. 135x10 140x10 145x10

Bent Rows - Back is still tight and sore from yesterday and again first time I've done these with bands ,, its like slow suicide but more fun 115x10 115x10 115x10

It might not look like much but today was a good one my shit is tired WOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Gibsonator

Yano said:


> Thanks man , gota thank Alan Thrall for the how to video , so simple even I could do it  👍


Did the same. The band pegs are a good addition if you like punishing yourself.


----------



## Yano

Gibsonator said:


> Did the same. The band pegs are a good addition if you like punishing yourself.


I got some mooring tie downs like you have on the boat or a dock , ill snap a new pic today


----------



## Yano

Low energy shit strength short on time mostly a shit day all around. Hit main movers no accessories.

Dead with a 5 count hold - 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x3 415x1 425x1 435x1 445x1

Squat - 135x5 225x5 315x5 365x5 385x5

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Max Upper - good day had some fun with it , switched up a one or two things. 

Seated Incline not quite a military press - 135x3 155x3 175x3  185x3 195x3 205x1 215x1 220x1

Close Grip flat bench - 135x5 185x5 205x5 225x5 230x5

JM's 105x12 110x12 115x12

Bent Rows - 4 bands , these were a mother fucker wow , accoding to the scale 4 bands at full pull is 150lbs sooo - 150x8 160x8 170x8 175x8

Shrugs - 135x12 185x12 225x12


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower - Fun Fun Fun !!

Deads up first this time around - 4 bands = +150 lbs - 75 for each set
135+150= 285x2 225+150= 375x2 315+150= 465x2 335+150= 485x2 485x2 485x2 485x2 485x2 - added 20lbs and 2 more reps from last week so all in all not to shabby , shooting for 8 sets of 2 for my final work eventually , ill get em.  

Squats - 150x2 240x2 330x2 405x2 405x2 405x2 405x2 405x2 -  like the deads im shooting for a full 8x2 with these as well when its all said and done as the final work

RDL - more fun with bands - 2 bands +75lbs - 135+75= 210x 10 155+75= 235x10 175+75= 225x10

Good Morning - 160x10 180x10 200x10 

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x10


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper fun with stuff and things pressed for time with the kids n grand so I just hit straight plates today  to save a bit of time on set ups. 

Incline Bench - 135x2 185x2 225x2 260x2 = 6 sets

JM Press - 105x15 110x15 115x15 120x15

Db Floor Press - 30x15 40x15 50x15

Spoto Press - 135x10 145x10 155x15

Standing Row to the nose - 55x10 65x10 75x10


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Dynamic Upper fun with stuff and things pressed for time with the kids n grand so I just hit straight plates today  to save a bit of time on set ups.
> 
> Incline Bench - 135x2 185x2 225x2 260x2 = 6 sets
> 
> JM Press - 105x15 110x15 115x15 120x15
> 
> Db Floor Press - 30x15 40x15 50x15
> 
> Spoto Press - 135x10 145x10 155x15
> 
> Standing Row to the nose - 55x10 65x10 75x10


awesome brother


----------



## Yano

Max Effort Monday

Kept the focus on deadlifts today and  worked on getting in more volume there even if it cost me a bit on the accessories. 

Deads - 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x3 425x1 435x1 445x1 [ fail 450 ] wanted more volume and started back down  for some amraps 425x1 405x3 315x5 225x10 135x15

Front Squats - 150x5 200x5 225x5 235x5 240x5

RDL - 135x10 185x10 225x10

Russian Twists - 45lb plate hand held no bar - 4 sets of 12


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Max Effort Monday
> 
> Kept the focus on deadlifts today and  worked on getting in more volume there even if it cost me a bit on the accessories.
> 
> Deads - 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x3 425x1 435x1 445x1 [ fail 450 ] wanted more volume and started back down  for some amraps 425x1 405x3 315x5 225x10 135x15
> 
> Front Squats - 150x5 200x5 225x5 235x5 240x5
> 
> RDL - 135x10 185x10 225x10
> 
> Russian Twists - 45lb plate hand held no bar - 4 sets of 12


good job bro


----------



## Yano

presser said:


> good job bro


thanks


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> thanks


💪💪💪


----------



## Yano




----------



## presser

Yano said:


>


holy smokes ... i wish i had those arm lenghts ..


----------



## Trendkill

Short torso, long arms, long legs. The deadlifter's dream.  The bar is at his knees at lockout.  I'm barely half done with the pull at that point lol.  That dude looks really funky though.


----------



## presser

Trendkill said:


> Short torso, long arms, long legs. The deadlifter's dream.  The bar is at his knees at lockout.  I'm barely half done with the pull at that point lol.  That dude looks really funky though.


LOL


----------



## Yano

If you game ,,, just saying


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> If you game ,,, just saying


wow that is pretty sick! the graphics in this is insane... now i can see why you are saying your feel like your getting out of breathe.... very cool dude


----------



## presser

gtfo


----------



## RiR0

Yano said:


> If you game ,,, just saying


Damn it Yano now I’ve gotta buy it


----------



## Test_subject

Yano said:


>


I want to see him bench.


----------



## Yano

Max Upper , not a bad day all around

Flat Bench cus its been a few weeks - 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 265x3 275x3 285x1 295x1 300x1

Seated DB Press cus i hardly ever do em - 40x10 50x10 60x10 65x10

Bent Row - 95x10 115x10 125x10 130x10

Shrugs - 135x10 185x10 225x10 275x5 315x5 325x3 330x1

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Max Upper , not a bad day all around
> 
> Flat Bench cus its been a few weeks - 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 265x3 275x3 285x1 295x1 300x1
> 
> Seated DB Press cus i hardly ever do em - 40x10 50x10 60x10 65x10
> 
> Bent Row - 95x10 115x10 125x10 130x10
> 
> Shrugs - 135x10 185x10 225x10 275x5 315x5 325x3 330x1
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


gooddddd job bro!!!


----------



## Yano

presser said:


> gooddddd job bro!!!


thank ya


----------



## PZT

Test_subject said:


> I want to see him bench.


115 max lol


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> 115 max lol


In a bench shirt.


----------



## Yano

Something I've worked on off and on ... I don't write very often just when I hear it in my head. 
If it sucks dont go laughing at me you bastards LOL.


----------



## PZT

I can’t see it


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> Something I've worked on off and on ... I don't write very often just when I hear it in my head.
> If it sucks dont go laughing at me you bastards LOL.


I dig it!


----------



## solitude914

PZT said:


> I can’t see it


Open/extract the zip in winrar/7zip/file explorer, then u can get the rtf file that u can open with wordpad, word, etc


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Something I've worked on off and on ... I don't write very often just when I hear it in my head.
> If it sucks dont go laughing at me you bastards LOL.



Thanks for sharing something intriguing about you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> Thanks for sharing something intriguing about you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks man , this is the part of me that has never been easy to share. I don't write very often and hardly ever show any one.


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> I dig it!


Thanks man !! I dont work on it often just when I hear it being dictated to me if that makes sense... When I do write it's like some one in my head talking to me and if I don't write it down fast enough I can't remember it.


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Thanks man !! I dont work on it often just when I hear it being dictated to me if that makes sense... When I do write it's like some one in my head talking to me and if I don't write it down fast enough I can't remember it.



Do you hear voices or do you have a little demon friend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> Do you hear voices or do you have a little demon friend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


it's just a monotone voice like some one reading a story in all honesty I won't remember it for more than a few moments if I don't start writing it down.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower

As part of the reset I dropped a bit off the top , figured if I didn't get the target weight moving up was just rushing and stupid in the first place.

Deadlift 4 bands - 4 bands is +150 - 135x2 135/2 bandsx2 135/4bandsx2 185/4bandsx2 225/4 bandsx2 275/4bandsx2 - Then 315/4bands - this puts me at 465 at the top of the movement.
315/4 bands x 2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - got my full 8x2 feeling pretty gassed but I got it so I'll add to this next dynamic day even if its just 5lbs

Front Squats - 150x5 200x5 225x5 235x5 245x5* up 5 from last week

Banded RDL 2 bands - 2 bands is +75 - 135/2bandsx10 160/2bandsx10 180/2bandsx10=255 at the top of the movement

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4x20


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> As part of the reset I dropped a bit off the top , figured if I didn't get the target weight moving up was just rushing and stupid in the first place.
> 
> Deadlift 4 bands - 4 bands is +150 - 135x2 135/2 bandsx2 135/4bandsx2 185/4bandsx2 225/4 bandsx2 275/4bandsx2 - Then 315/4bands - this puts me at 465 at the top of the movement.
> 315/4 bands x 2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - got my full 8x2 feeling pretty gassed but I got it so I'll add to this next dynamic day even if its just 5lbs
> 
> Front Squats - 150x5 200x5 225x5 235x5 245x5* up 5 from last week
> 
> Banded RDL 2 bands - 2 bands is +75 - 135/2bandsx10 160/2bandsx10 180/2bandsx10=255 at the top of the movement
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts - 4x20


good job yano...


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Dynamic Lower
> 
> As part of the reset I dropped a bit off the top , figured if I didn't get the target weight moving up was just rushing and stupid in the first place.
> 
> Deadlift 4 bands - 4 bands is +150 - 135x2 135/2 bandsx2 135/4bandsx2 185/4bandsx2 225/4 bandsx2 275/4bandsx2 - Then 315/4bands - this puts me at 465 at the top of the movement.
> 315/4 bands x 2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - got my full 8x2 feeling pretty gassed but I got it so I'll add to this next dynamic day even if its just 5lbs
> 
> Front Squats - 150x5 200x5 225x5 235x5 245x5* up 5 from last week
> 
> Banded RDL 2 bands - 2 bands is +75 - 135/2bandsx10 160/2bandsx10 180/2bandsx10=255 at the top of the movement
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts - 4x20



Going to exhaustion? Also, your last set of abs caught my eye because it reminded me that I broke my vow I was going for this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> Going to exhaustion? Also, your last set of abs caught my eye because it reminded me that I broke my vow I was going for this week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dynamic days call for 8 sets of doubles with as little time in between as possible preferably under a minute and I've been slacking on this cus I just don't like speed work. So as part of the reset to fix my sticking point I promised myself I would get my 8x2 come hell high water puke or pass out. 

Abs I just work leg lifts or russian twists now and then for core stability to tie it all together I'm not worried about lookin svelte with the 6 pack action .


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Dynamic days call for 8 sets of doubles with as little time in between as possible preferably under a minute and I've been slacking on this cus I just don't like speed work. So as part of the reset to fix my sticking point I promised myself I would get my 8x2 come hell high water puke or pass out.
> 
> Abs I just work leg lifts or russian twists now and then for core stability to tie it all together I'm not worried about lookin svelte with the 6 pack action .



Wow. 

I was referring to the number of sets and reps of your abs that reminded me of my broken vow. Like you said you knows I gots it. ….Or I went and gots it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> Wow.
> 
> I was referring to the number of sets and reps of your abs that reminded me of my broken vow. Like you said you knows I gots it. ….Or I went and gots it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


right on !!


----------



## Yano

Dynamic upper - kept to the 8x2 theme and then a bunch of 3x10 for the accessories felt good all around. Nice simple day , need to set up a solid way to work bands from over head tried the spotos but being the work on those is at the bottom of the movement you lose mucho tension.

Seated Banded OHP - 2 bands=75+bar n plates - 135x2 155x2 165x2 1702x2x2x2x2x2x2x2

Spoto Press 2 count hold at bottom w chains - 135x10 145x10 155x10

JM Press w chains - 105x10 110x10 115x10

Standing upright rows - 55x10 60x10 75x10

Kroc Rows - 45x10 50x10 55x10

Abs - Russian Twists holding a 45lb plate in my hands this time , like you'd work an old medicine ball.  4x12


----------



## Yano

fuck getting old ...


----------



## Yano

Max Monday Ohhhh Yeahhhhh !!! Some deficits , some bands and a whole lot of mother fucking fun !!

Deficit Deads standing on 45's - 135x3 225x3 275x3 315x3 365x3 405x3 415x1 425x1 430x1

Banded RDL- 2 bands adds 75 4 adds 150 - 1352bandsx5 1852bandsx5 1354bandsx5 1854bandsx5 1904bandsx5

Good Mornings - 200x5 240x5 290x5 330x5 335x5

Bent Row - 135x10 145x10 155x10 160x10

Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 10 - lower back was tighter than a mosquitos ass by this point.


----------



## DEADlifter

Been MIA a minute.  Glad to see you're still killing it.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> Been MIA a minute.  Glad to see you're still killing it.


Yes Sir , discipline over motivation lol cant let myself stop


----------



## Yano

Greatest rivalry on earth. Red Star vs Partizan


----------



## NbleSavage

Rep for Wyclef. Nice back & leg workout too Mate.


----------



## BrotherIron

Been kicking ass I see.


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Greatest rivalry on earth. Red Star vs Partizan
> View attachment 22655


thats nuts man lol


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> Been kicking ass I see.


Yes Sir doin best I can at it !


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> Rep for Wyclef. Nice back & leg workout too Mate.


Thank ya Sir !


----------



## Yano

Max Upper - got in some good work nothing stellar or like wow but a good solid day all around

Incline Bench - worked a bit of volume instead of trying just to shoot up for a pr - 135x3 155x3 185x3 225x3 230x3 235x3 240x1 245x1 250x1 255x1 260x1

JM Press - 105x5 115x5 125x5 135x5 140x5

Close Grip Bench - 135x10 145x10 155x10 160x10

DB Press - 40x10 50x10 60x10 65x10

Standing Row - 60x10 70x10 80x10 85x10

Russian Twists - 45lb plate in my hands - 4 sets of 15


----------



## Yano




----------



## solitude914

Yano said:


>


Surprisingly stoic for a mob boss


----------



## Yano

solitude914 said:


> Surprisingly stoic for a mob boss


He is an actor that played a role , it is just very well done. The actors name is Andrej Kaminsky


----------



## solitude914

Yano said:


> He is an actor that played a role , it is just very well done. The actors name is Andrej Kaminsky


Ah, that makes sense. Was wondering who the name they gave "special thanks to" was. Agreed though that guy pulled off the whole mob boss act real good


----------



## Gibsonator

Yano down with the Wu? Nice!


----------



## Yano

This mornings easy listening


----------



## NbleSavage

Gibsonator said:


> Yano down with the Wu? Nice!


Wu is for the children. 

And @Yano 

#ProtectYaNeck


----------



## Yano

First time I've hit 5 miles on the stationary bike no land speed record but its taken a few weeks. 5 miles - 12 min


----------



## BrotherIron

Yano said:


> Yes Sir doin best I can at it !


Well you're killing it!


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> Well you're killing it!


Thanks man !


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower , short sweet n simple ,, you remember her don't ya ? mmmhmmm we all do. Work outs are good n strong , feel great just run out of gas faster than I want to my guess is its the calorie deficit so I'm not sweating it , the work im getting in is good quality shit. 

Banded Deads - 135x2 185x2 225x2 290x2 315x+2bandsx2 315+4 bandsx2 325+4bandsx2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 4 bands is 150 so this is 475 at the top of the movement. 

Banded RDL - 135+4bandsx10 145+4bandsx10 150+4bandsx10 - 4 bands = 150 so 300 at the top of the movement 

Squats -  200x10 240x10 290x10 

Calf Raises - Just we were talkin about em and I don't bother that often, left on the last squat weight n went from there - 290x20 310x20 320x20

Russian Twists 45lb plate in my hands - 4 sets of 12


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper fun with bands Oh YEAHHH!! Doubled the bands today so a single looped twice around added roughly 110 lbs on the bar at the top of the movement. Wobbly Shakey , alot of fun.

Flat bench looped bands - 95+bandsx2 115+bandsx2 135+2bandsx2 155+2bandsx2
185+bandsx2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - with the bands this was 295 at the top of the movement. 

Banded Spoto - 135+bandsx10 140+bandsx10 145+bandsx10 150+bandsx10

Banded JM - 45+bandsx10 50+bandsx10 55+bandsx10 60+bandsx10

Banded Shrugs - 135+bandsx10 155+bandsx10 165+bandsx10 170+bandsx10

Bent Rows - 135x10 140x10 145x10


----------



## DEADlifter

Band work like some of you guys do sounds fun.  When, or if, I ever get a home gym set-up I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> Band work like some of you guys do sounds fun.  When, or if, I ever get a home gym set-up I'll have to check it out.


Its a really different feeling , like fighting a big fish


----------



## Yano

If I control myself I control my destiny ....


----------



## Yano

No land speed record again tonight but I got the full 5 miles in , 12:30 seconds.


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> No land speed record again tonight but I got the full 5 miles in , 12:30 seconds.


5 miles in 12.5 minutes? So 2.5 minutes per mile?


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> 5 miles in 12.5 minutes? So 2.5 minutes per mile?


Yes Sir , the bike has a meter on it so I reset it when I start each time like a game n try to beat my score. It doesn't average the speed for you but I try to keep around 24 to 25.


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> Yes Sir , the bike has a meter on it so I reset it when I start each time like a game n try to beat my score. It doesn't average the speed for you but I try to keep around 24 to 25.


Oh, this is a bike. For some reason I thought you were running. I should have known better, my bad 😅


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> Oh, this is a bike. For some reason I thought you were running. I should have known better, my bad 😅


Oh hail naw !! Stationary bike haaaahah I carry it out on the patio and ride while the dogs run around.


----------



## Send0

I was going to nickname you the sonic potato 😂


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> I was going to nickname you the sonic potato 😂


I did clock a 4.7 and 4.9 40 time but that was many many moons ago. On knees far far away.


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> I was going to nickname you the sonic potato 😂


So so many moons ago


----------



## Yano

I found a few more in here 



This was taken after the game we won that put us into our first playoffs.


----------



## Yano

And this is the best football pic of all


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> So so many moons ago
> View attachment 22932


Big ole boy. How much u weigh there?


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Big ole boy. How much u weigh there?


My playin weight was usually around 258 to 265. I got up to 285 for a while but I just didn't like how it felt.


----------



## Yano

Being this is the first time I've worked a blast in a deficit I have been trying not to pay too much attention to the day to day gains n losses an just weigh in once a week. Idea is to keep getting stronger and burning off the fat I have. Started the diet 7 weeks ago and the blast 4 weeks ago.

Scale dropped from 235 to 229 and as the blast kicks in even in a cal deficit - I'm eating 2k right now the scale bumped up I figure that was all water and glucose , nitrogen retention all that good shit. Scale went back up to 240 for last week , and this mornings weigh in shows me at 236.

I don't measure but there is a difference starting to show , slightly more visible changes in my arms n legs , my back ... front still looks like 10 miles of hammered shit in a trash bag but hey Rome wasn't built in a day.

Cardio is body weight squats in the morning I try to hit 300 or as many as my hips will allow. On workout nights the ol lady and I walk the 1.5 miles around "the block". On non lifting days I've been hitting 5 miles on the stationary bike and going for more.

Strength is increasing like it always has , but I do run out of gas faster due to the low cals and carbs. By the time I get 3 or 4 lifts done I'm starting to wonder why I can't be happy doing shit like playing golf instead of lifting weights.

Diet is not fancy I eat a lot of rice chicken fish potatos green salads shakes with skim milk eggs and I do have a weakness for bread. If I have cals at the end of the day left over, I am not opposed to a half a pbnj , nothing massive but fuck I just love em.

I am not as macrotastic as many of you are , I make sure I get my protein and track that. Not so much carbs and fats ,, I stay mentally aware of the rough count but I only really worry about protein.

So that's where that's all at in a nutshell - 235 down to 229 back up to 240 and now dropped to 236. WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## NbleSavage

Ye got things all sorted and making progress @Yano ! 

Recomp is tough, yer early fluctuations are likely exactly as ye read em (glucose, nitrogen, water) good to see already yer starting to stabalize. Great progress already!

How's yer energy level?


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> Ye got things all sorted and making progress @Yano !
> 
> Recomp is tough, yer early fluctuations are likely exactly as ye read em (glucose, nitrogen, water) good to see already yer starting to stabalize. Great progress already!
> 
> How's yer energy level?


Energy isn't horrible , I do run out of gas fast so I really try to focus and keep the intensity up. Seems like after 3 or 4 lifts on max effort days im cooked and ready to just sit in my chair.


----------



## Yano

Max Monday , Twas a good day , damn good day. Plenty of energy for the first few lifts good focus and a surprise or two. 

Banded Deads - On a monday ? Sure why the fuck not. My thinking on this was I could use the bands to get past my pr at the top of the movement with the added speed off the floor. Bands weighed out when I tested em at 75/2 and 150/4 - 135x3 135/2x3 135/4x3 185/4x3 225/4x3 275/4x3 315/4x3 = last of the triples comes out to 465 at the top of the movement - singles - 365/4x1 385/4x1 390/4x1 395/4x1 400/4x1

 last of the singles comes out to 550 at the top of the movement. 550 is  technically a PR but its banded 400 + bands sooooo ,, meh it just felt fucking awesome to hit

Front Squats - 200x5 220x5 240x5 245x5 250x5*PR

Good Mornings - 200x5 240x5 290x5 330x5 350x5*PR

Banded RDL - 135/4x10 185/4x10 225/4x10 

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> Being this is the first time I've worked a blast in a deficit I have been trying not to pay too much attention to the day to day gains n losses an just weigh in once a week. Idea is to keep getting stronger and burning off the fat I have. Started the diet 7 weeks ago and the blast 4 weeks ago.
> 
> Scale dropped from 235 to 229 and as the blast kicks in even in a cal deficit - I'm eating 2k right now the scale bumped up I figure that was all water and glucose , nitrogen retention all that good shit. Scale went back up to 240 for last week , and this mornings weigh in shows me at 236.
> 
> I don't measure but there is a difference starting to show , slightly more visible changes in my arms n legs , my back ... front still looks like 10 miles of hammered shit in a trash bag but hey Rome wasn't built in a day.
> 
> Cardio is body weight squats in the morning I try to hit 300 or as many as my hips will allow. On workout nights the ol lady and I walk the 1.5 miles around "the block". On non lifting days I've been hitting 5 miles on the stationary bike and going for more.
> 
> Strength is increasing like it always has , but I do run out of gas faster due to the low cals and carbs. By the time I get 3 or 4 lifts done I'm starting to wonder why I can't be happy doing shit like playing golf instead of lifting weights.
> 
> Diet is not fancy I eat a lot of rice chicken fish potatos green salads shakes with skim milk eggs and I do have a weakness for bread. If I have cals at the end of the day left over, I am not opposed to a half a pbnj , nothing massive but fuck I just love em.
> 
> I am not as macrotastic as many of you are , I make sure I get my protein and track that. Not so much carbs and fats ,, I stay mentally aware of the rough count but I only really worry about protein.
> 
> So that's where that's all at in a nutshell - 235 down to 229 back up to 240 and now dropped to 236. WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


That's kick ass dude. I know it's hard when you are trying to lose weight and the scale is going all over the place but you are doing good otherwise you would not still be losing. I don't know what your regular calories are like but I probably wouldn't go lower on calories unless I stopped losing weight. Even then I would try to step up the cardio some more first.

Excited for you man.


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> That's kick ass dude. I know it's hard when you are trying to lose weight and the scale is going all over the place but you are doing good otherwise you would not still be losing. I don't know what your regular calories are like but I probably wouldn't go lower on calories unless I stopped losing weight. Even then I would try to step up the cardio some more first.
> 
> Excited for you man.


Last blast I was up to 4k , and slowly eased back down to 3k then went down to 2500 n then 2 over a couple weeks. 

thanks man , the experiment continues !!


----------



## solitude914

Yano said:


> Max Monday , Twas a good day , damn good day. Plenty of energy for the first few lifts good focus and a surprise or two.
> 
> Banded Deads - On a monday ? Sure why the fuck not. My thinking on this was I could use the bands to get past my pr at the top of the movement with the added speed off the floor. Bands weighed out when I tested em at 75/2 and 150/4 - 135x3 135/2x3 135/4x3 185/4x3 225/4x3 275/4x3 315/4x3 = last of the triples comes out to 465 at the top of the movement - singles - 365/4x1 385/4x1 390/4x1 395/4x1 400/4x1
> 
> last of the singles comes out to 550 at the top of the movement. 550 is  technically a PR but its banded 400 + bands sooooo ,, meh it just felt fucking awesome to hit
> 
> Front Squats - 200x5 220x5 240x5 245x5 250x5*PR
> 
> Good Mornings - 200x5 240x5 290x5 330x5 350x5*PR
> 
> Banded RDL - 135/4x10 185/4x10 225/4x10
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


Big numbers on the goodmornings good shit!!!


----------



## Yano

solitude914 said:


> Big numbers on the goodmornings good shit!!!


Thanks man !!


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> I found a few more in here
> View attachment 22935
> 
> 
> This was taken after the game we won that put us into our first playoffs.
> View attachment 22936



Is that you #75 in the middle 2nd to too bleacher, Hoss?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> Is that you #75 in the middle 2nd to too bleacher, Hoss?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Im up in the middle'ish of the pic sitting next to the coach.


----------



## Yano

Max upper with a twist of bands. Tried to use the bands to get past my normal PR using the speed off the bottom to get more at the top of the movement ,, not sure if this is right but it felt great once i found where I needed to be. The bands are hard to measure with the give in the pad on the bench but it's right on to 110 for them doubled up. So bar n bands 155

Banded Flat Bench double bands - Bar/bandsx3 115/bandsx3 135/bandsx3 155/bandsx3 175/bandsx3 195/bandsx3 205/bandsx3 215/bandsx1 225/bandsx1 235/bandsx1 240/bandsx1 245/bandsx1 

So it seems to it worked like using the bands for deads , 245 bar+plates - 110 bands = 355 which would surely be a PR if all the math works out. That would put me 50lbs over my pr 

Close Grips double bands - 145/bandsx5 155/bandsx5 165/bandsx5 175/bandsx5 180/bandsx5

High Inclines not quite full seated - 185x5 205x5 215x5 220x5 225x5

Shrugs - 225x5 275x5 295x5 315x5 320x5

Bent Row - 135x5 145x5 155x5 165x5 170x5 

Leg Lifts 4 sets of 12


----------



## Trendkill

You got the right idea. Use the bands as an overload on the max effort day just like this. On the dynamic effort day they really help accommodate the strength curve and ensure you push as hard as possible throughout the entire range of motion.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> You got the right idea. Use the bands as an overload on the max effort day just like this. On the dynamic effort day they really help accommodate the strength curve and ensure you push as hard as possible throughout the entire range of motion.


Sweet ! I was hoping I had it figured out.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Max upper with a twist of bands. Tried to use the bands to get past my normal PR using the speed off the bottom to get more at the top of the movement ,, not sure if this is right but it felt great once i found where I needed to be. The bands are hard to measure with the give in the pad on the bench but it's right on to 110 for them doubled up. So bar n bands 155
> 
> Banded Flat Bench double bands - Bar/bandsx3 115/bandsx3 135/bandsx3 155/bandsx3 175/bandsx3 195/bandsx3 205/bandsx3 215/bandsx1 225/bandsx1 235/bandsx1 240/bandsx1 245/bandsx1
> 
> So it seems to it worked like using the bands for deads , 245 bar+plates - 110 bands = 355 which would surely be a PR if all the math works out. That would put me 50lbs over my pr
> 
> Close Grips double bands - 145/bandsx5 155/bandsx5 165/bandsx5 175/bandsx5 180/bandsx5
> 
> High Inclines not quite full seated - 185x5 205x5 215x5 220x5 225x5
> 
> Shrugs - 225x5 275x5 295x5 315x5 320x5
> 
> Bent Row - 135x5 145x5 155x5 165x5 170x5
> 
> Leg Lifts 4 sets of 12


I have been debating switching to Conjugate in a few weeks, just not sure how that will go cutting and pushing maxes weekly


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> I have been debating switching to Conjugate in a few weeks, just not sure how that will go cutting and pushing maxes weekly


It would be rough. I would wait until after the cut or you could modify the max effort day. Only max every other week and use the weeks in between for more rep work.

Burley Hawk follows a modified schedule like this:
week 1: 1RM
week 2: 3-5RM
week 3: work up to 85% 1RM and move it as fast as possible
week 4 start cycle over again


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> It would be rough. I would wait until after the cut or you could modify the max effort day. Only max every other week and use the weeks in between for more rep work.
> 
> Burley Hawk follows a modified schedule like this:
> week 1: 1RM
> week 2: 3-5RM
> week 3: work up to 85% 1RM and move it as fast as possible
> week 4 start cycle over again


Yeah was thinking similar 3 and 5 rep waves as opposed to singles. I dont know if I bastardized it too much but thinking this, and preface sorry @Yano in your log lol


3 week waves to accommodate ME Lower
X5
Wk 1 SQ
Wk 2 DL
Wk 3 GM

Then again x3


----------



## Trendkill

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah was thinking similar 3 and 5 rep waves as opposed to singles. I dont know if I bastardized it too much but thinking this, and preface sorry @Yano in your log lol
> 
> 
> 3 week waves to accommodate ME Lower
> X5
> Wk 1 SQ
> Wk 2 DL
> Wk 3 GM
> 
> Then again x3


that would work to start. How much longer is your cut?  The true value in max effort work is the max single. Even doing it twice a month would be sufficient but I understand starting with 5s and 3s


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> that would work to start. How much longer is your cut?  The true value in max effort work is the max single. Even doing it twice a month would be sufficient but I understand starting with 5s and 3s


I can do that and to add to mix I am off blast in 4 weeks.... Maybe better to hold off, and totally agree about the singles. I could possibly do them monthly but they will be dropping.... 

Time left is up to the fat lol.... 213 last week, 190-198 is my goal


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> I can do that and to add to mix I am off blast in 4 weeks.... Maybe better to hold off, and totally agree about the singles. I could possibly do them monthly but they will be dropping....
> 
> Time left is up to the fat lol.... 213 last week, 190-198 is my goal


Im blasting now and running a deficit only 2k cals goin for a recomp kind of thing and still gaining strength. It's not horrible so far , I do notice I run out of gas quicker that's for sure. Modays are max lower and by the time im into accessories and onto the 3rd lift or so I'm hating myself. Nothing a piece of toast n some jam cant fix but I do notice it for sure.


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah was thinking similar 3 and 5 rep waves as opposed to singles. I dont know if I bastardized it too much but thinking this, and preface sorry @Yano in your log lol
> 
> 
> 3 week waves to accommodate ME Lower
> X5
> Wk 1 SQ
> Wk 2 DL
> Wk 3 GM
> 
> Then again x3


my logs your log man , no worries


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> It would be rough. I would wait until after the cut or you could modify the max effort day. Only max every other week and use the weeks in between for more rep work.
> 
> Burley Hawk follows a modified schedule like this:
> week 1: 1RM
> week 2: 3-5RM
> week 3: work up to 85% 1RM and move it as fast as possible
> week 4 start cycle over again


Looks simple but effective


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Looks simple but effective


Yep and Burley is strong AF.


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Im up in the middle'ish of the pic sitting next to the coach.



That’s exactly who I was referring to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

Ok dynamic , an not so dynamic lower. Yeah I go off the deep end now and then. Wanted to push the deads today as far as I could. Then switch to working squats next week as the main and move deads to the accessories for the next 4 weeks. Tryin to push both really hard just beats my old ass up. 

Banded Deads - 4 bands = +150 - 135x2 135/2x2 135/4x2  225/4x2 315/4x2 - 335 was my target weight for today with 4 bands - 335/4x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 This is where I should of stopped ,, BUUUUT 

Everything felt good and I kept pushing a bit more , 365/4x2 385/4x1 405/4x1 thats the vid

Vid is 405 + 150 in bands








						20220603_151300_593192993711473
					

Watch "20220603_151300_593192993711473" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Hips were tight after this knew I wasnt going to get much more so I looked over my lifts and chose the weakest of them and went for it

Front Squats - 200x5 220x5 230x5 240x5 250x5

Banded RDL - These were not so dynamic , more like a fight with a giant - 155/4x10 175/4x10 180/4x10 

At this moment I limped over , sat on the bench and heard these loving words echo from the back of my mind ,,, Stimulate Not Annihilate !!! An I packed it in and called it good.


----------



## DEADlifter

You go fucking hard man.  It is inspiring.


----------



## DEADlifter

I should have said Fecking Hahd.  Being as you're in Maine.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> You go fucking hard man.  It is inspiring.


I have to man , you've all taught me so much since I got here. I'd hate to think I let some one down or took what they wanted to teach me for granted. You guys have given me back my passion for life.


----------



## Butch_C

Nice pull Yano. And again nice job on the platform!


----------



## Yano

Butch_C said:


> Nice pull Yano. And again nice job on the platform!


Thanks man !


----------



## Yano

A few folks have mentioned they liked the platform I made. I can't take the credit for the design or the knowledge that came from a video that Alan Thrall put out , here it is for any one looking to make one for them self.


----------



## Trendkill

Dude you remind me of Louie in that video. Love the energy. And you’re not old. You’re older then many of us here but not old. Keep bringing the intensity. Gonna kill it on the platform in a few months.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Dude you remind me of Louie in that video. Love the energy. And you’re not old. You’re older then many of us here but not old. Keep bringing the intensity. Gonna kill it on the platform in a few months.


That is just about the nicest thing any ones ever said to me in my whole life.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> That is just about the nicest thing any ones ever said to me in my whole life.


Did you make cumsies? 😁


----------



## Yano

Dynamic upper - in the bag and ready for the butcher. Felt good all around got no complaints. 2 bands adds 75 at the top of the movement. 

Seated Inclines 2 bands - 135/2x2 155/2x2 175/2x2 175/2x2 185/2x2 190/2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2

Banded Spoto 2 bands - 135/2x5 140/2x5 145/2x5 150x2x5 155/2x5

Close Grip Bench 2 bands - 160/2x5 165/2x5 170/2x5 175/2x5 180/2x5

Strictish Curls - lil sway - 65x5 85x5 95x5 100x5 105x5 -- I haven't really done curls in a long ass time  and when I do they are usually hammers so I kept pushing these in doubles to see just where I ended up 

The vid is 125x2 , just a lil bit of sway can't really call'em strict curls








						20220604_161718_645478420394600
					

Watch "20220604_161718_645478420394600" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Standing Rows - 65x5 75x5 85x5 90x5 95x5

Abs - Leg lifts 4 sets of 12


----------



## Yano

Weighed myself for the week , down another lb. sitting at 233 this morning after Elvis had left the building. Still at 2k cals , cutting down the body weight squats in the morning my hips just dont ever feel fully recovered these days. So i'll start there and ease the volume back. Still doing the stationary bike 5 miles on non lift days , 3 miles on lift days and the wife and I walk at night when we get the good weather that can tack another 1.5 miles on to it. 

Getting leaner is odd , I was joking with lemon about this the other morning. After a work out I did what most of us do , looked at myself posing like an idiot in the mirror and when I did the front double bicep. I see these things , I could of sworn I had aliens or spiders or some shit about to hatch from down near my elbows/bicep. 

It was pulsing and moving , scared the fuck out of me for a minute while I was staring at it then I realized ..... Its a god damn vein and I'm watching my heartbeat. I ain't never seen no shit like that in my whole life !

So I am at least burning off fat while putting on some strength as the lifts go up slowly.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Weighed myself for the week , down another lb. sitting at 233 this morning after Elvis had left the building. Still at 2k cals , cutting down the body weight squats in the morning my hips just dont ever feel fully recovered these days. So i'll start there and ease the volume back. Still doing the stationary bike 5 miles on non lift days , 3 miles on lift days and the wife and I walk at night when we get the good weather that can tack another 1.5 miles on to it.
> 
> Getting leaner is odd , I was joking with lemon about this the other morning. After a work out I did what most of us do , looked at myself posing like an idiot in the mirror and when I did the front double bicep. I see these things , I could of sworn I had aliens or spiders or some shit about to hatch from down near my elbows/bicep.
> 
> It was pulsing and moving , scared the fuck out of me for a minute while I was staring at it then I realized ..... Its a god damn vein and I'm watching my heartbeat. I ain't never seen no shit like that in my whole life !
> 
> So I am at least burning off fat while putting on some strength as the lifts go up slowly.


Its an awesome feeling when the cuts stary coming in and get more and more defined over time


----------



## Gibsonator

2k cals? God that sounds miserable.
The hips, well, you know I'm younger than yiu but man I can relate to that. I go to the chiro twice/week and everytime my hips are locked.
Good job brother 👊🏻


----------



## Yano

Gibsonator said:


> 2k cals? God that sounds miserable.
> The hips, well, you know I'm younger than yiu but man I can relate to that. I go to the chiro twice/week and everytime my hips are locked.
> Good job brother 👊🏻


Thank Ya Sir !
The low cals were only bad in the first week or two really. I'm no where near lean ,, fuck i must be 25% bf , 20 ? I honestly have no clue. So once I get past the wanting to snack and back to just putting fuel in the tank when I have to. It gets much easier. Body has it to burn off.


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Its an awesome feeling when the cuts stary coming in and get more and more defined over time


I've always been thicker than 2 snickers so this is quite a ride. Seeing things I aint never lol.


----------



## Yano

Max Lower , some good stuff , some meh shit. Been a while since I worked heavy SSB off the box and it shows but not horrible.

Box Skwatz - I havent dont these in this  4 week block so I started low just to get form and all my sticks ready to go , I expected to get more on the top end - pr for these is 500 just bumping singles on the way up so I'm not going to complain that much - 200x3 240x3 290x3 330x3 380x3 390x3 400x1 410x1 415x1 420x1

Good Mornings - 200x5 250x5 330x5 380x5 385x5 - damn near shat my britches on the last two reps of these , Gawd Damn!

Banded RDL - 4 bands adds 150 at the  top - 185/4x10 190/4x10 195/4x10

Banded Bent Rows - These were a mother fucker I will not lie - bar doesn't quite reach same height as my deadlifts so im gonna make a guesstimate on the bands adding 50 lbs , I didn't break out the scale. - I also had to do these in 2 sets of 5 for each weight lower back was just screaming at me - 135/2x5x5 140/2x5x5 145/2x5x5

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 15


----------



## Trendkill

I did bent over rows against bands once.  I have never done them again.


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> I did bent over rows against bands once.  I have never done them again.


That's a hard no for me too. 🤣


----------



## Yano

Max Upper - some good some bad some plain old ugly but it went well no complaints. Moved up a few of the openers , got rid of some junk lower end volume i didnt need. 

Flat Bench - 135x3 185x3 225x3 275x3 285x3 295x1 300x1  305x1 310x1 315x1*- this was a pr technically but no way was it worth of any white lights hahaah , ugly grindy went up crooked as fuck but it did go

JM Presses - 115x5 125x5 135x5 145x5 150x5*pr

Shrugs - 185x5 225x5 275x5 315x5 320x5*pr

Standing Rows - 75x5 85x5 95x5 105x5 110x5

Seated DB Press - 45x10 50x10 55x10 60x10

Standing Curls on a long bar - cus why not haahaha - 65x10 70x10 75x10


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Check this shit out !! ,, For the life of me i cant not understand this young mans name and it bugs me


----------



## Trendkill

There have only been a handful of men that have pulled 5x BW.  I know Lamar Gant was the first.  I'm not sure how many others there have been but the list is not very long.  This is impressive.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> There have only been a handful of men that have pulled 5x BW.  I know Lamar Gant was the first.  I'm not sure how many others there have been but the list is not very long.  This is impressive.


Yeah real live mutant/super hero type shit


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower - Not quite a deload day I went full out on main and main accessory but cut it short by 2 lifts for the day over all. Reason being I haven't worked squats and deads on the same day in quite a while and didn't want to utterly smash myself and go full retard as is my usual style. 

Banded Squats - HAH just cus there's a thread talkin about em - Took a bit and some messing around but I got 120 at the top of the movement from the bands - warmed up with just the bands and an empty bar x 10 - 150/4x2 240/4x2 330/4x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - this is 450 at the top of the movement

Banded Deads - Worked these in a 5x5 today - got some good work done over all - 4 bands adds 150 - 185/4x5 225/4x5 315/4x5 335/4x5 365/4x5 - that puts these at 515 at the top of the movement

Last set of Banded Deads - 365 on the bar / 150 in bands = 515 at the top 








						20220610_155259_102553189385044
					

Watch "20220610_155259_102553189385044" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Bent Rows - 165x10 170x10 175x10 180x5x5 - not the prettiest last 5 reps I assure you

Bent Leg Lifts - leg lifts with a crunch at the top ya know - 4 sets of 15


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Dynamic Lower - Not quite a deload day I went full out on main and main accessory but cut it short by 2 lifts for the day over all. Reason being I haven't worked squats and deads on the same day in quite a while and didn't want to utterly smash myself and go full retard as is my usual style.
> 
> Banded Squats - HAH just cus there's a thread talkin about em - Took a bit and some messing around but I got 120 at the top of the movement from the bands - warmed up with just the bands and an empty bar x 10 - 150/4x2 240/4x2 330/4x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - this is 450 at the top of the movement
> 
> Banded Deads - Worked these in a 5x5 today - got some good work done over all - 4 bands adds 150 - 185/4x5 225/4x5 315/4x5 335/4x5 365/4x5 - that puts these at 515 at the top of the movement
> 
> Last set of Banded Deads - 365 on the bar / 150 in bands = 515 at the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220610_155259_102553189385044
> 
> 
> Watch "20220610_155259_102553189385044" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bent Rows - 165x10 170x10 175x10 180x5x5 - not the prettiest last 5 reps I assure you
> 
> Bent Leg Lifts - leg lifts with a crunch at the top ya know - 4 sets of 15


yeah, i see what you mean.  I haven't deloaded since modifying my training.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Gibsonator

That slap chop video 🤣


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


>


Hooch!


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper - felt real good today , energy was there , intensity was up. Good day all around. 

Spoto Press - 40lbs of chains - 135/40x2 185/40x2 225/40x2 245/40x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 285 at the top of the movement this is for sure a rep pr but ,, those dont matter too much 

JM Press - 40lbs of chains - 105x10 125x10 135x10 140x10

Seated Incline not quite a military over head ya know -  135x5 155x5 175x5 185x5 190x5

Shrugs - 40lbs of chains - 185/40x10 205/40x10 225/40x10 230/40x5x5 

Standing Rows - 65x10 85x10 95x10 100x5x5


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Seated Incline not quite a military over head ya know


Could just call it a High Incline Press 😁

#SaveOurSyllables


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

So sat night I slipped getting out of my chair , jerked my hips under me quick to catch my balance and have some how tweaked my back. Sciatic lit up all the way into my foot , its better today  but I'm going to hold off lifting today and probably tomorrow at least , use this as a deload and just enjoy the time off.


----------



## DEADlifter

Yano said:


> So sat night I slipped getting out of my chair , jerked my hips under me quick to catch my balance and have some how tweaked my back. Sciatic lit up all the way into my foot , its better today  but I'm going to hold off lifting today and probably tomorrow at least , use this as a deload and just enjoy the time off.


Probably a good idea to rest, bro.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## iGone

Yano said:


> So sat night I slipped getting out of my chair , jerked my hips under me quick to catch my balance and have some how tweaked my back. Sciatic lit up all the way into my foot , its better today  but I'm going to hold off lifting today and probably tomorrow at least , use this as a deload and just enjoy the time off.


Enjoy it man, you've been going hard lately to say the least


----------



## Yano

Ok with the back/SI still sketch the Deload is full on , Took Monday off , just went for a walk , Tuesday is my normal off day so that again was just cardio. Today would be Max Upper but sticking with the deload theme , I held off and kept to 50-60% of max for the most part without doin too much fancy math. I also held off on doin things that would jar my lower back as its healing up , so no shrugs today or rows.

Close Grip Bench - 185x5 190x5 195x5 200x5 205x5

Incline Bench - 185x5 190x5 195x5 200x5  205x5

Seated Delt Raise ,, Lat Raise ,, I dunno what to call'em ... them shits where ya sit on the end of the bench and focus on using just your shoulders to flap ya arms like a fucking bird - 15x10 20x10 25x10 30x10

DB Floor Press - 30x10 35x10 40x10 45x10

Concentration Curls - cus wtf why not - 25x10 30x10 35x10 40x10

Seated Hammer Curls - 25x10 30x10 35x10 40x10


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> I dunno what to call'em ... them shits where ya sit on the end of the bench and focus on using just your shoulders to flap ya arms like a fucking bird


Shit like this makes me laugh.  Then the more I read it the more I chuckle.  Wife thinks I'm crazy which is probably true.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

The deload continues , hit a nice easy light lower today for the 3x5's. Back feels really good , only place its still a bit pinchy is at the very top of lock out for deads if I really arch back into it. Kept everything in the 50-60% range for the most part a bit heavier. 

Deadlifts with 2 bands +75 = 135/2x5 185/2x5 225/2x5 -  300 at the top of the movement

Skwatz - 150x5 240x5 290x5

RDL with 2 bands +75 - 135/2x5 185/2x5 225/2x5 - 300 at the top of the movement

Good Mornings - 150x5 200x5 240x5

Bent Rows with 2 bands +50 - 135/2x5 155/2x5 175/2x5 - 225 at the top of the movment


----------



## Yano

Ok photos from tonight - I got no idea how to pose , shit light , I dont pump myself up , the poses are just for reference points we are all familiar with.

The recomp seems to be happening slowly , scales are assholes but the mirror shows a bit of improvement over time. My chest and front still look like 10 miles of shit although my giant tits are now just itty bitty boobies , so thats bonus !!

The back looks better , way less love handles and fat under my arms now

I was 232 today after the morning constitutional



Whole fucking mess looks way better with a shirt on haahaaha


----------



## iGone

Yano said:


> Ok photos from tonight - I got no idea how to pose , shit light , I dont pump myself up , the poses are just for reference points we are all familiar with.
> 
> The recomp seems to be happening slowly , scales are assholes but the mirror shows a bit of improvement over time. My chest and front still look like 10 miles of shit although my giant tits are now just itty bitty boobies , so thats bonus !!
> 
> The back looks better , way less love handles and fat under my arms now
> 
> I was 232 today after the morning constitutional
> View attachment 23641


Definitely seeing progress man, good shit!


----------



## PZT

Seems like you are getting thicker through the chest and upper back


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> Ok photos from tonight - I got no idea how to pose , shit light , I dont pump myself up , the poses are just for reference points we are all familiar with.
> 
> The recomp seems to be happening slowly , scales are assholes but the mirror shows a bit of improvement over time. My chest and front still look like 10 miles of shit although my giant tits are now just itty bitty boobies , so thats bonus !!
> 
> The back looks better , way less love handles and fat under my arms now
> 
> I was 232 today after the morning constitutional
> View attachment 23641


Yep, your waist is tightening up and you look fuller. Careful, you're close to losing your potato status.


----------



## PZT

Maybe up Delt work volume. I know you train for power but bigger shoulders is always cool right and will always help with benching


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Ok photos from tonight - I got no idea how to pose , shit light , I dont pump myself up , the poses are just for reference points we are all familiar with.
> 
> The recomp seems to be happening slowly , scales are assholes but the mirror shows a bit of improvement over time. My chest and front still look like 10 miles of shit although my giant tits are now just itty bitty boobies , so thats bonus !!
> 
> The back looks better , way less love handles and fat under my arms now
> 
> I was 232 today after the morning constitutional
> View attachment 23641
> 
> 
> Whole fucking mess looks way better with a shirt on haahaaha
> View attachment 23642



Looking thicker than snick this summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> Looking thicker than snick this summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm trying Sir , want to keep putting weight on the bar while trimming off the jelly. If I can stay under 242 great If I can get under 220 I'll be ecstatic but that will be a giant leap for mankind. 

I just dont wanna move myself up into a weight class I'm totally not ready for. I'm not really strong enough for 242 those boys put up big numbers , and the bigger guys are putting up totals that look like mileage on cars haahah. 

The one saving grace I have is I don't think there will be too many guys our age up there trying to do this , I could be wrong but I dont expect more than a hand full. I imagine more guys in their late 20's to early 40s.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Maybe up Delt work volume. I know you train for power but bigger shoulders is always cool right and will always help with benching


I sure can add in some more Delty stuff , Ive been easing back on the volume a bit but adding in 2 more lifts a week shouldnt be an issue on upper days.


----------



## Yano

The deload is deloaded ... some boring ass bullshit but I know I know its good for me .... hmph. Getting old sucks ,, deloads used to be called ,, the huddle. 

Everything went well , kept to the 50-60% plan  ... mostly. Back feels fine today so barring any unforeseen nonsense and bullshit Max Lower for Monday should be a green light. 

BB Floor Press - 185x5 205x5 225x5

JM Press - 85x5 105x5 115x5

Seated OHP - 135x5 185x5 225x5

Seated DP Press 30x10 35x10 40x10

Standing Row - 55x10 60x10 65x10 

EZ Curls - 50x10 55x10 60x10


----------



## Trendkill

Impressive progress Yano.  Most notable to me in the thinner waist and thicker back.  Chest definitely leaner too.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Impressive progress Yano.  Most notable to me in the thinner waist and thicker back.  Chest definitely leaner too.


Thank ya Sir !


----------



## TODAY

Yano said:


> Ok photos from tonight - I got no idea how to pose , shit light , I dont pump myself up , the poses are just for reference points we are all familiar with.
> 
> The recomp seems to be happening slowly , scales are assholes but the mirror shows a bit of improvement over time. My chest and front still look like 10 miles of shit although my giant tits are now just itty bitty boobies , so thats bonus !!
> 
> The back looks better , way less love handles and fat under my arms now
> 
> I was 232 today after the morning constitutional
> View attachment 23641
> 
> 
> Whole fucking mess looks way better with a shirt on haahaaha
> View attachment 23642


You look SIGNIFICANTLY leaner in these pics.


Nice work, old man.


----------



## Yano

TODAY said:


> You look SIGNIFICANTLY leaner in these pics.
> 
> 
> Nice work, old man.


Thank Ya Sir !!


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> I'm trying Sir , want to keep putting weight on the bar while trimming off the jelly. If I can stay under 242 great If I can get under 220 I'll be ecstatic but that will be a giant leap for mankind


We should have a friendly race at some point... me to 198 you to under 220 or similar number, Some fun competitive motivation


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> We should have a friendly race at some point... me to 198 you to under 220 or similar number, Some fun competitive motivation


My body hates ,, HATES to lose mass , of any kind. You might take me by the 2nd turn haahaha.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> My body hates ,, HATES to lose mass , of any kind. You might take me by the 2nd turn haahaha.


Lol mines turning to the same..... I  going to be maintaining until atleast August try and get Metabolism back to full speed lpl


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Lol mines turning to the same..... I  going to be maintaining until atleast August try and get Metabolism back to full speed lpl


This is the first time I've ever tried an actual recomp. I never ran anything this high in a deficit before without eating like a pissed off gorilla so its a strange land to be in. Work outs are going well but I seem to gas out fast once main movers are done , my tank runs dry faster on the lower cals n carbs.


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> I'm trying Sir , want to keep putting weight on the bar while trimming off the jelly. If I can stay under 242 great If I can get under 220 I'll be ecstatic but that will be a giant leap for mankind.
> 
> I just dont wanna move myself up into a weight class I'm totally not ready for. I'm not really strong enough for 242 those boys put up big numbers , and the bigger guys are putting up totals that look like mileage on cars haahah.
> 
> The one saving grace I have is I don't think there will be too many guys our age up there trying to do this , I could be wrong but I dont expect more than a hand full. I imagine more guys in their late 20's to early 40s.



I agree. You still look as young and strong as you did in your football  group picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

The Phoenix said:


> I agree. You still look as young and strong as you did in your football  group picture.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Why Mr Phoenix , I do declare ❤️‍🔥 ... Why if I wasn't such a true southern belle I would think you're trying to make me blush ....


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Why Mr Phoenix , I do declare ‍ ... Why if I wasn't such a true southern belle I would think you're trying to make me blush ....



Everyone deserves it; just absorb it brotha! LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano

Ok , question about Ace and Test , ive skimmed threads , and the net and I think I got it but again half the info goes both ways so I'll ask flat out. 

Tren experience was early 90s and it was hex. Never went over 150. I ran that with 500 test. After 6 weeks I was pissed off Edgar Allen Poe but the gains were undeniable. Swore off it for years and years ,, and well ,,, curiosity got the better of me , and here we are. 

I did not know about managing sides back then , nolva proviron and clomid , AI was a smart computer not for working out. 

Now heres my question , is that proper ? In any ones opinion did I make my own sides worse by running the test too high ? ,, 

Yes I realize these are all speculative questions but if you can't ask family shit  when your confused you might as well be an orphan..

Should  the test be higher than the tren or is it the other way around ? What I have found in my reading is , it seems that folks recommend higher test for bulking and higher tren for cutting ?

 Being my focus right now is recomping , IE shedding some jelly slowly while still putting more weight on the bar does it really matter as long as my diet is on point ? .... 

Sorry to just throw this out to y'all but I've puzzled n puzzled and my puzzler is sore.


----------



## Yano

Max Lower - Back felt good , went full out on mains , held the accessories to 3x10s , hips felt solid all throughout. No complaints

Deadlifts - 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x3 455x3 475x1 485x1 495x1 500x1* New PR no bands all plates now I just gota keep working so I dont need the straps.

This took a while after having been pulling from the rack for so long when I built the platform and went for my old PR , I couldnt break the floor with it. So Ive taken the last 4 weeks and added in deficits and more n more band work to lower where I can pull from and so far so good.

500 from the floor proper








						20220620_144405_427220874868953
					

Watch "20220620_144405_427220874868953" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Banded RDL - 4 bands +150 - 135/4x5 155/4x5 175/4x5 195/4x5 215/4x5  - 365 at top of the movement

Box Squats -  200x5 240x5 330x5 380x5 400x5

GM - Hit these in sets of 10 for the first time in a while ,, holy shit hahaah. A lesson in being winded. 200x10 240x10 290x10

Bent Rows - 135x10 155x10 175x10

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 15


----------



## NbleSavage

"_Five FOOKIN' HUNDRED!!!_" 

Nice lift, Mate! Well done!


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> "_Five FOOKIN' HUNDRED!!!_"
> 
> Nice lift, Mate! Well done!


Thank Ya Sir !


----------



## solitude914

Trendkill said:


> Impressive progress Yano.  Most notable to me in the thinner waist and thicker back.  Chest definitely leaner too.


Noticed the same things here, lats are popping out great and the waist's looking tighter.

Good shit Yano


----------



## Yano

solitude914 said:


> Noticed the same things here, lats are popping out great and the waist's looking tighter.
> 
> Good shit Yano


Thanks man!


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Max Lower - Back felt good , went full out on mains , held the accessories to 3x10s , hips felt solid all throughout. No complaints
> 
> Deadlifts - 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x3 455x3 475x1 485x1 495x1 500x1* New PR no bands all plates now I just gota keep working so I dont need the straps.
> 
> This took a while after having been pulling from the rack for so long when I built the platform and went for my old PR , I couldnt break the floor with it. So Ive taken the last 4 weeks and added in deficits and more n more band work to lower where I can pull from and so far so good.
> 
> 500 from the floor proper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220620_144405_427220874868953
> 
> 
> Watch "20220620_144405_427220874868953" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banded RDL - 4 bands +150 - 135/4x5 155/4x5 175/4x5 195/4x5 215/4x5  - 365 at top of the movement
> 
> Box Squats -  200x5 240x5 330x5 380x5 400x5
> 
> GM - Hit these in sets of 10 for the first time in a while ,, holy shit hahaah. A lesson in being winded. 200x10 240x10 290x10
> 
> Bent Rows - 135x10 155x10 175x10
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 15


Love the victory speech nice lift


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Love the victory speech nice lift


Thanks man !


----------



## nissan11

I like you.


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> I like you.


Aw shux I like you too lil feller


----------



## Trendkill

500 cracked on to 6!  

Nice pullin Yano.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> 500 cracked on to 6!
> 
> Nice pullin Yano.


Thank Ya Sir , Would of never happened with out you and the things you've taught me and shown me. I can get a single now with 405 and 4 bands so im going to shoot for 450 and 4 bands , when I can get that for 5 , ill try for 550 and so on I figure.

I seem to respond a bit  better to the 5x5s so ive kept those in probably longer than I should of for some accessories.

 I get some good progress using them and I recover well , maybe i'll go to 8s , started to stretch a few things out to 10 reps tonight again. That was humbling.


----------



## Trendkill

Nothing wrong with 5x5 on the accessory work.  I like to use 3 x 5 for my first heavy accessory lift and then bump up the reps on the last 2-3 exercises.  Gotta find what works for you, use it as long as possible, and then be smart enough to switch to something else when that stalls out.  Variety is the spice of life as they say.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Congrats on 500 dude, fucking huge progress.


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Congrats on 500 dude, fucking huge progress.


Thank ya Sir !!


----------



## Yano

Yano said:


> Thank ya Sir !!


I'll never forget the first time I tried deadlifting after deciding to work out again seriously. I could barely get 225 off the floor , felt like 7 tons ... sat there and cried like a baby wondering what I had done to myself ...  It's no world record but I tell ya , it sure feels fucking good inside.


----------



## DEADlifter

Just catching up in here.  Let's see...  Recomp is going well.  500lb pull for a PR.  About what I expected.  Fucking A Bro.  Solid.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> Just catching up in here.  Let's see...  Recomp is going well.  500lb pull for a PR.  About what I expected.  Fucking A Bro.  Solid.


Thank Ya Sir !


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Btcowboy said:


> Love the victory speech nice lift




LOL  😵 

What a pull, very nice!!


----------



## Yano

Rot-Iron66 said:


> LOL  😵
> 
> What a pull, very nice!!


Thanks man !


----------



## Yano

Max Upper , felt good moved good , switched a few things up and had some fun.

BB Floor Press for the main mover - 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 265x3 275x1 280x1 285x1 290x1*-shaking like I was shitting a peach pit ,  back arching , ass wiggling nonsense , but it went up.

Inclines - 185x5 225x5 245x5 250x5 255x5 - not my best on these by far not let down really but surprised , know where the works got to go

JM Press - 115x5 125x5 135x5 140x5 145x5 - left elbow was hot like i set it on the stove for the last couple reps , faded out with no other issues just something to stay aware of

Shrugs - 200x5 225x5 275x5 315x5 325x5

Standing Rows - 95x5 105x5 110x5 115x5 120x5

And a little extra delt work cus ,,,, cus ,,,, PZT asked why I got none 😭😭😭

Arnold Press -  25x10 30x10 35x10

Bent Delt Flys? - for rear delts  - looks like your leaning over trying to start two chainsaws at the same time  I dont know the names of that bb stuff -  20x10 25x10 30x10

One hand DB OHP - 50x10 60x10 65x10


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Max Upper , felt good moved good , switched a few things up and had some fun.
> 
> BB Floor Press for the main mover - 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 265x3 275x1 280x1 285x1 290x1*-shaking like I was shitting a peach pit , back arching , ass wiggling nonsense , but it went up.
> 
> Inclines - 185x5 225x5 245x5 250x5 255x5 - not my best on these by far not let down really but surprised , know where the works got to go
> 
> JM Press - 115x5 125x5 135x5 140x5 145x5 - left elbow was hot like i set it on the stove for the last couple reps , faded out with no other issues just something to stay aware of
> 
> Shrugs - 200x5 225x5 275x5 315x5 325x5
> 
> Standing Rows - 95x5 105x5 110x5 115x5 120x5
> 
> Standing Rows - 95x5 105x5 110x5 115x5 120x5
> 
> And a little extra delt work cus ,,,, cus ,,,, PZT asked why I got none
> 
> Arnold Press - 25x10 30x10 35x10
> 
> Bent Delt Flys? - for rear delts - looks like your leaning over trying to start two chainsaws at the same time I dont know the names of that bb stuff - 20x10 25x10 30x10
> 
> One hand DB OHP - 50x10 60x10 65x10



Damn this is one solid ass day. Good shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Damn this is one solid ass day. Good shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank Ya Sir !


----------



## Yano




----------



## quackattack

Looking good Yano. Congrats on the 500 lb deadlift PR.


----------



## Yano

quackattack said:


> Looking good Yano. Congrats on the 500 lb deadlift PR.


Thank Ya Sir !!


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower - short n sweet - Not having power for 24 hours , not sleeping well , dealing with the ol lady and her stress level I kept today short n sweet but hit it hard. 

 Went well , not so dynamic for the main toward the end but I was on a mission. Start of a new block so everything resets off the new PR's back down to 55% + 25% added resistance and off to the races we go. 

Banded Deadlifts - 4 bands +150 - 135/4x1 225/4x1 315/4x1 365/4x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - This was a mother fucker to get finished - with the bands its 405 at the bottom and 515 at the top of the movement. Bit of dry heaving no actually puking ,,, missed it by that much

Good Mornings - 200x5 220x5 240x5 250x5 255x5

Banded Bent Row - 2 bands +75 - 135/2x5 145/2x4 150/2x4  155/2x5 160/2x5

Banded RDL - 4 bands +150 - I was pretty cooked from the deads these didnt get as heavy as I wanted but I got some good work done. 185/4x5 205/4x5 225/4x5 235/4x5 240/4x5


----------



## Yano

I dont often write down the cardio - Right now I've got the stationary bike game going trying to beat my own times and distances. The Mrs an I walk at night when we can thats 1.5 miles and If I get bored during the day now I'll make the same trip without her. 

Stationary bike right now I've got up  to 8 miles on non work out days and 5 on work out days. Set a new best time tonight , 5.2 miles in 12 minutes. No land speed record but I'm getting better over  time for sure. Finding I can hit and hold 28mph easier now and for a little over a minute before I have to back down a bit. 

So that comes out to any where from 2 hours and 10 min of cardio up to 3 hours n 10 min. Which explains why I'm still so fat eating 2k cals a day ... sigh , I gota move more than this.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper , slammin jammin n hammin , second verse same as the first Henry the 8th I am. Left elbow was still a bit sore from running hot on wednesday  so I pulled JM's out of the rotation for today 

Warmed up with 3 sets of 20 push ups for the fuck of it. Just felt spunky I reckon. 

Banded Inclines - 2 bands doubled 90 lbs - 135/2x2 185/2x2 225/2x2 240/2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - not exactly speed work but they got finished , oh yeah !

Banded Close Grip BP - 2 bands doubled , same set up 75 lbs with the lower angle and hooks - 175/2x5 180/2x5 185/2x5 190/2x5 195/2x5

Shrugs - 225x5 245x5 275x5 295x5 315x5 

Arnold Press - Holy shit do I need work on these - 25x10  30x10 35x10

Delt Fly - 20x10 25x10  30x5x5 fuck me , I feel like a goose that's flown clear across Canada

Ez Curls - 75x10 80x10 85x10


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> Dynamic Upper , slammin jammin n hammin , second verse same as the first Henry the 8th I am. Left elbow was still a bit sore from running hot on wednesday  so I pulled JM's out of the rotation for today
> 
> Warmed up with 3 sets of 20 push ups for the fuck of it. Just felt spunky I reckon.
> 
> Banded Inclines - 2 bands doubled 90 lbs - 135/2x2 185/2x2 225/2x2 240/2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - not exactly speed work but they got finished , oh yeah !
> 
> Banded Close Grip BP - 2 bands doubled , same set up 75 lbs with the lower angle and hooks - 175/2x5 180/2x5 185/2x5 190/2x5 195/2x5
> 
> Shrugs - 225x5 245x5 275x5 295x5 315x5
> 
> Arnold Press - Holy shit do I need work on these - 25x10  30x10 35x10
> 
> Delt Fly - 20x10 25x10  30x5x5 fuck me , I feel like a goose that's flown clear across Canada
> 
> Ez Curls - 75x10 80x10 85x10


Fuck yeah dude that's some extreme volume though.

Is this like a big push for you getting ready for a competition or something?


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Fuck yeah dude that's some extreme volume though.
> 
> Is this like a big push for you getting ready for a competition or something?


I added in some extra delt work , I got tiny shoulders  😭 An the curls I added in so I can get a better platform for my JM press at the bottom of the movement.  

The 8x2s for main movers I should of been doing all along and it was me basically pulling a Valdosta changing the system I was given instead of running it the way I was supposed to.

 Until Trend got sick of it haaahaaahaha and asked me ,, Wheres  the 8x2 ?? I wanna See em ... So when Coach says , I does .. He has helped me so much , completely changed how I work and helped me make miles of progress. 

Yes I am planning on doing a meet , Sept 10th so I got that goin on too , trying to recomp so I'm not goin over 242 ... I'm 230 today and being I'm blasting I think I can get under 220 fairly easy just from when I drop into a slightly heavy cruise say 200 instead of 150. 

As long as weight is going on the bar , I'm good I'm not trying to cut and lose weight an strength just recomp and exchange some jelly for solid mass along the way.


----------



## Perrin Aybara

Congrats on the five hundo pull @Yano! Huge milestone.


----------



## Yano

Perrin Aybara said:


> Congrats on the five hundo pull @Yano! Huge milestone.


Thank ya Sir !!


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Max Lower - Back felt good , went full out on mains , held the accessories to 3x10s , hips felt solid all throughout. No complaints
> 
> Deadlifts - 135x3 225x3 315x3 405x3 455x3 475x1 485x1 495x1 500x1* New PR no bands all plates now I just gota keep working so I dont need the straps.
> 
> This took a while after having been pulling from the rack for so long when I built the platform and went for my old PR , I couldnt break the floor with it. So Ive taken the last 4 weeks and added in deficits and more n more band work to lower where I can pull from and so far so good.
> 
> 500 from the floor proper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220620_144405_427220874868953
> 
> 
> Watch "20220620_144405_427220874868953" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banded RDL - 4 bands +150 - 135/4x5 155/4x5 175/4x5 195/4x5 215/4x5  - 365 at top of the movement
> 
> Box Squats -  200x5 240x5 330x5 380x5 400x5
> 
> GM - Hit these in sets of 10 for the first time in a while ,, holy shit hahaah. A lesson in being winded. 200x10 240x10 290x10
> 
> Bent Rows - 135x10 155x10 175x10
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 15


I missed this!!! Great fukkin job!!!! 🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> I missed this!!! Great fukkin job!!!! 🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


Thanks man !!


----------



## Trendkill

Let’s put together a tighter program for the last 10 weks. Want to make sure you peak going into that meet in September.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Let’s put together a tighter program for the last 10 weks. Want to make sure you peak going into that meet in September.


I'm all for it !


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Let’s put together a tighter program for the last 10 weks. Want to make sure you peak going into that meet in September.


10 weeks would be ,, july  2nd ? if the meets sept 10th ....

 I think ,,, 

I aint got enough fingers n toes for this shit !


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> 10 weeks would be ,, july  2nd ? if the meets sept 10th ....
> 
> I think ,,,
> 
> I aint got enough fingers n toes for this shit !


Yes sir. I’ll PM you some ideas.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Yes sir. I’ll PM you some ideas.


I've been reading since last night about tapering and different methods of peaking trying to at least get an understanding of whats up.

I think I get the jist of it any way , volume gets reduced by a certain percentage each week for main movers and accessories , intensity stays high. So we will be reducing the number of sets and reps over the coming weeks as the meet gets closer ,, that makes sense to me.

But as always my simple brain does have some questions past the usual why do zebras have stripes and why is the sky bue ...

When they say , "low volume high intensity" , I'm not reducing weight on the bar right ? just the amount of sets and reps ? It seems counter productive to be lowering the weight on the bar.

Do I focus on just trying to rep current PR or do we stay on with the linear progression and keep trying to add weight on the bar during this stage ?

An how do we effectively spilt up training all 3 lifts maximally during the same week ? move to a 3 day schedule like a mon wed fri ? and hit one lift each day ? cardio on the betweens ?

And why do Zebras have fucking stripes ,, WTF is up with that shit ?

I'll probably come up with a million more questions as time goes on. Like uh ,, supplement scheduling


----------



## Btcowboy

Amount of work goes down but the weight goes up.

7, 6, 5 weeks out are my last Heavy Amraps but still got 4 weeks of my attempts as below

Last meet final 4 weeks for me

4 weeks out
Overload all 3 lifts for a single at 3rd attempt weight

3 weeks out
All 3 lifts at 2nd attempt weight for singles

2 weeks  out
All lifts at 1st attempt weight for doubles

1 weeks
3 days of SBD atb4x3 at 50% weight


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Amount of work goes down but the weight goes up.
> 
> 7, 6, 5 weeks out are my last Heavy Amraps but still got 4 weeks of my attempts as below
> 
> Last meet final 4 weeks for me
> 
> 4 weeks out
> Overload all 3 lifts for a single at 3rd attempt weight
> 
> 3 weeks out
> All 3 lifts at 2nd attempt weight for singles
> 
> 2 weeks  out
> All lifts at 1st attempt weight for doubles
> 
> 1 weeks
> 3 days of SBD atb4x3 at 50% weight


I got so much to still learn in such a short amount of time , when I stop n think about it I end up feeling a little sick to my stomach.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> I got so much to still learn in such a short amount of time , when I stop n think about it I end up feeling a little sick to my stomach.


I am no expert and @Perrin Aybara coached me through it. Basically trust the process. I believe @Trendkill has you covered, he also knows his shit so you are in good hands


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> I am no expert and @Perrin Aybara coached me through it. Basically trust the process. I believe @Trendkill has you covered, he also knows his shit so you are in good hands


Hell yeah man Trends made a completely new lifter out of me. Its amazing when you actually learn shit from some one that knows what they are doing haaahahaah.


----------



## Trendkill

I started typing a bunch of shit and then realized it was going to be an insanely long post.  I'm going to write it up and attach the doc in a post.  I'll have it done tonight.  

What are you training today?


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I started typing a bunch of shit and then realized it was going to be an insanely long post.  I'm going to write it up and attach the doc in a post.  I'll have it done tonight.
> 
> What are you training today?


Today would be max lower , deads and accessories


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I started typing a bunch of shit and then realized it was going to be an insanely long post.  I'm going to write it up and attach the doc in a post.  I'll have it done tonight.
> 
> What are you training today?


I just had coffee letting the preworky kick in , I can always switch it up today or alter the program to just main movers or what ever theres plenty of time , kids arent coming over today


----------



## Yano

Max Lower - Lower amount of sets , lower amount of reps , higher weight. After doing quite a bit of reading through the night and having Trend and BT explain a few things to me I kind of get the jist of starting to peak , at least some of the basics. 

So I went ahead today and started to raise the amount of weight while lowering the amount of reps n sets. Figure even if It's not quite right one day wont ruin anything as I learn. 

Banded Deads - /4 bands +150 at the top - To cut the fluff out of the low end , I just hit one rep at 135/4 225/4 315/4 for my warm ups and to make sure my hips were ready to pull then got to work. 365/4x3 375/4x3 385/4x3 405/4x3 415/4x1 420/4x1 425/4x1* 

That sets the new PR for these at 425 on the bar + 150 in bands = 575 for a single ol lady was not home to film, hopefully shes here for the next one. 

GM's 240x3 290x3 330x3 350x3 355x3

Banded RDL - /4 bands + 150 at the top -  225/4x3 275/4x3 295/4x3 305/4x3 310/4x3

Banded Bent Row - 2 bands + 75 - 155/2x3 175/2x3 185/2x3 190/2x3 195/2x3

This mornings cardio -  Built up speed over 30 seconds hit the button and timed a minute full out fast as I could get the stationary bike to go - 1 min average speed of 30mph - heart rate hit 160 - holy fuck - tonight will be 5 miles if I can get the hips to cooperate feeling might tired at the moment.


----------



## solitude914

Yano said:


> Max Lower - Lower amount of sets , lower amount of reps , higher weight. After doing quite a bit of reading through the night and having Trend and BT explain a few things to me I kind of get the jist of starting to peak , at least some of the basics.
> 
> So I went ahead today and started to raise the amount of weight while lowering the amount of reps n sets. Figure even if It's not quite right one day wont ruin anything as I learn.
> 
> Banded Deads - /4 bands +150 at the top - To cut the fluff out of the low end , I just hit one rep at 135/4 225/4 315/4 for my warm ups and to make sure my hips were ready to pull then got to work. 365/4x3 375/4x3 385/4x3 405/4x3 415/4x1 420/4x1 425/4x1*
> 
> That sets the new PR for these at 425 on the bar + 150 in bands = 575 for a single ol lady was not home to film, hopefully shes here for the next one.
> 
> GM's 240x3 290x3 330x3 350x3 355x3
> 
> Banded RDL - /4 bands + 150 at the top -  225/4x3 275/4x3 295/4x3 305/4x3 310/4x3
> 
> Banded Bent Row - 2 bands + 75 - 155/2x3 175/2x3 185/2x3 190/2x3 195/2x3
> 
> This mornings cardio -  Built up speed over 30 seconds hit the button and timed a minute full out fast as I could get the stationary bike to go - 1 min average speed of 30mph - heart rate hit 160 - holy fuck - tonight will be 5 miles if I can get the hips to cooperate feeling might tired at the moment.


Congrats on the pr man! I've done banded deads for dynamic effort before but I wanna give maxing out on em a try like you did

Edit: Rooster's one of my probably top 5 fav AIC songs


----------



## Yano

Evil does walk the earth  from time to time ... and it doesnt always hide in the shadows. Behold , the Darth Raider


----------



## Trendkill

Howie Long coming at you from one side and Lyle Alzado from the other. 

How old was Ali when they fought?  Alzado looked like he had some idea what he was doing in the ring.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Howie Long coming at you from one side and Lyle Alzado from the other.
> 
> How old was Ali when they fought?  Alzado looked like he had some idea what he was doing in the ring.


Fuck yah man with Bill Pickel coming up the middle ... fuck that haaahaha.

Howie said in an interview that Lyle was the only person he was ever scared of. Told a story of him entering the locker room during halftime and going apeshit , ripped a few lockers off the wall and started screaming about how every one needed to get their shit together haaahaha ,

 Guy asked Howie , what did you do ? ,,, he chuckled n  said .. I stood there and listened with every one else , you didnt say much when Lyle was like that  haaaahah. 

Ali was 37 when they fought Lyle was 30


----------



## Yano

Managed to get to 6 miles in the morning and at night on the stationary bike. Never thought I would be measuring the distances I put in adding up to miles again ... thanks fellas 

Having a group like this behind you ... it just lets you accomplish so much more knowing you're not alone. Couldnt do this shit without all of you.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Managed to get to 6 miles in the morning and at night on the stationary bike. Never thought I would be measuring the distances I put in adding up to miles again ... thanks fellas
> 
> Having a group like this behind you ... it just lets you accomplish so much more knowing you're not alone. Couldnt do this shit without all of you.


When I cut last year, I started 20 min 1x day then 2x day. Then added in walking which I know you do as well. Once I had full week set up, I would track time doing cardio. Then try and beat my weekly time every week. It worked lol, but my strength plummeted as well. This go round trying to keep the strength and so far 30lbs down and very little strength loss. The tail end of this cut I expect strength loss however.

And ya we got ya


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> When I cut last year, I started 20 min 1x day then 2x day. Then added in walking which I know you do as well. Once I had full week set up, I would track time doing cardio. Then try and beat my weekly time every week. It worked lol, but my strength plummeted as well. This go round trying to keep the strength and so far 30lbs down and very little strength loss. The tail end of this cut I expect strength loss however.
> 
> And ya we got ya


So far im still putting weight on the bar so the "recomp" is working , i'm still 230-232 every morning but I hit the last hole on my lifting belt so fats coming off slowly.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> So far im still putting weight on the bar so the "recomp" is working , i'm still 230-232 every morning but I hit the last hole on my lifting belt so fats coming off slowly.


I know you are fucking killing it


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> I know you are fucking killing it


Thanks man. I'm having a blast even if it is all a bit terrifying inside. I really enjoy it


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Thanks man. I'm having a blast even if it is all a bit terrifying inside. I really enjoy it


Well I am hoping when I restart cut in August I get similar results. Thats what it is all about or why else do it


----------



## Stickler

Btcowboy said:


> Thats what it is all about or why else do it


The chics. For the chics bro. Lol j/k

Way to go Yano..


----------



## Btcowboy

Stickler said:


> The chics. For the chics bro. Lol j/k
> 
> Way to go Yano..


Hmmmm lol.... the chics lets see. 
Married 24yrs, wife not well, 8 week run of tren a, chics everywhere and interested, was and is a rough 8 weeks 😳


----------



## Stickler

Btcowboy said:


> Hmmmm lol.... the chics lets see.
> Married 24yrs, wife not well, 8 week run of tren a, chics everywhere and interested, was and is a rough 8 weeks 😳


In the words on our "friend" Intel.  "They can smell the test and the chics dig it."


----------



## Yano

Stickler said:


> In the words on our "friend" Intel.  "They can smell the test and the chics dig it."


Oh helll naw not in my log ,, dont you blaspheme up in here ,,, that is the name that shall not be spoken haaahahah


----------



## Btcowboy

Stickler said:


> In the words on our "friend" Intel.  "They can smell the test and the chics dig it."


Fuck, went to pick up supper where my daughter works. All young hot waitresses. One of them starts chatting me up calls me the hot buff guy. My daughter comes out with my food order and I am like damn. Saved by the bell I guess lol


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> Oh helll naw not in my log ,, dont you blaspheme up in here ,,, that is the name that shall not be spoken haaahahah


Once every 47 pages isn't bad. Lol.. alright,  no more hijacking.


----------



## Yano

Max Upper , rocked n socked like robots. Moved up some openers got some shit out of the low end and got in some good work. Felt solid all around.

Seated Inclines -   175x3 185x3 195x3 205x3 215x3 225x1 230x1 235x1

Spoto Press - 210x5 215x5 225x5 230x5 235x5

Close Grip Bench - 220x5 225x5 230x5 235x5 240x5

Delt Fly - 15x10 20x10 25x10

Arnold Press - 25x10 30x10 35x10

Shrugs - 345x5 350x5 355x5 360x5 365x5 - last set was not pretty tank was deff running dry

Standing Rows = 105x5 110x5 115x5 120x5 125x5 - last of these was UGLY


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Thanks man. I'm having a blast even if it is all a bit terrifying inside. I really enjoy it


Terrified of losing strength or terrified because you've never been this lean before and it's exciting?  Both?


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Terrified of losing strength or terrified because you've never been this lean before and it's exciting?  Both?


The excitement of it all , being this close to where the lights went out , being scared im going to get so close and it will all happen again , scared i'll fuck some thing up and blow it all.

Not worried about losing strength we got that sewed up and Ive got all the info for scheduling supplements and what I need so that's all taken care of.

Best way I can describe it is playoff jitters

Being leaner is way nicer too !! haahahaha scale hasnt moved but the mirror sure has. Up to 12 miles a day now on the bike. The seat of that thing is starting to become a permanent wedgie , my ass cracks gonna have callouses


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> The excitement of it all , being this close to where the lights went out , being scared im going to get so close and it will all happen again , scared i'll fuck some thing up and blow it all.
> 
> Not worried about losing strength we got that sewed up and Ive got all the info for scheduling supplements and what I need so that's all taken care of.
> 
> Best way I can describe it is playoff jitters
> 
> Being leaner is way nicer too !! haahahaha scale hasnt moved but the mirror sure has. Up to 12 miles a day now on the bike. The seat of that thing is starting to become a permanent wedgie , my ass cracks gonna have callouses


I think this is a testament to your mindset and progress but I had completely forgotten about the stroke.  Here I am thinking what could be terrifying about this process not even realizing or remembering what you went through not long ago.  A little near sighted on my part but, again, a testament to how you have kept putting one foot in front of the other and moving forward no matter what.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I think this is a testament to your mindset and progress but I had completely forgotten about the stroke.  Here I am thinking what could be terrifying about this process not even realizing or remembering what you went through not long ago.  A little near sighted on my part but, again, a testament to how you have kept putting one foot in front of the other and moving forward no matter what.


Thanks man , we all have shit we could use for an excuse to not lift ,, but we don't we just keep going cus ,, well ,, were fucking broken haaahaah 

I been trying not to dwell on it ya know put on the invincible costume and just keep my head down and grind like when I was younger. 

The closer I get it's just been eating at me a bit ya know ,, I wanna get past it , I want my Dave Tate moment ,, i've watched him talk about laying there and just picturing his pecs blowing out again  and using that fear to just explode the bar off his chest as fast as he could. 

I wanna hit that place where I'm no longer scared of shit , and the fucking bar could weigh a million fucking lbs and I know its going to move.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Ok since i've gotten the stationary bike what I've been doing is working on a mile at a time and working what will be the next mile as cool down. So pedal hard for 3 cool down for 1 , 4 , cool down for 1 and so on.

At first I could work just 3 miles at a time , then I got to where I could do 5 miles on rest days and 3 on lifting days , then progressed to 5 and 5.

Today was the first time Ive pedaled hard for 6 miles , avg speed was 29  with a 1 mile cool down  for a total of 7 miles in 15 min 11 seconds. Heart rate stayed around 132 to 145 , going up n down as I adjusted tension to simulate hills.

Gets me up to 1/2 hour a day , again its no cardio record but it feels pretty fucking good.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> View attachment 24109
> 
> 
> Ok since i've gotten the stationary bike what I've been doing is working on a mile at a time and working what will be the next mile as cool down. So pedal hard for 3 cool down for 1 , 4 , cool down for 1 and so on.
> 
> At first I could work just 3 miles at a time , then I got to where I could do 5 miles on rest days and 3 on lifting days , then progressed to 5 and 5.
> 
> Today was the first time Ive pedaled hard for 6 miles , avg speed was 29  with a 1 mile cool down  for a total of 7 miles in 15 min 11 seconds. Heart rate stayed around 132 to 145 , going up n down as I adjusted tension to simulate hills.
> 
> Gets me up to 1/2 hour a day , again its no cardio record but it feels pretty fucking good.


Where did you find that picture of @Joliver riding a bike?


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Where did you find that picture of @Joliver riding a bike?


I'm not even sure who that is , I googled , fat guy small bike , lookin for a meme to laugh at myself and that poor bastard came up. 

What a way to go through eternity on the web ,,, fat guy small bike ....


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> I'm not even sure who that is , I googled , fat guy small bike , lookin for a meme to laugh at myself and that poor bastard came up.
> 
> What a way to go through eternity on the web ,,, fat guy small bike ....


Infinitely better then fat guy little dick though.


----------



## Yano

Crawl through the flames that eat your flesh
Drowned in the waters that know you best
Step inside, I've been waiting here for you

On your knees, where you shall crawl
Flying so high, you never fall
Step inside, we've been waiting here for you

Bow down, you chose your maker
He never gives, he's always a taker

The electric burns that fuel the fire
It's just your suicide messiah

WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Dynamic Lower , Made a run through the first day of the peaking cycle just to get a feel for it. Went well , no issues.

Deadlifts - 4 bands - 135/4x1 225/4x1 265/4x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 415 top of movement

Box Squats - 40 lbs in hanging chains no touch - same weight as 50% of max and 2 bands - 135+40x2 225+40x2 285+40x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 325 total

Banded RDL - 4 bands - 295/4x5 300/4x5 305/4x5 310/4x5 315/4x5- 465 top of movement

Banded Bent Row - 2 bands - 155/2x5 175/2x5 180/2x5  185/2x5 190/2x5 - 265 top of the movement


----------



## Trendkill

Epic song.  Lyrics written about Scott Weiland and his heroin addiction.

Nice lift too!


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Epic song.  Lyrics written about Scott Weiland and his heroin addiction.
> 
> Nice lift too!


Thanks man ! it felt real good , no issues , had the box set at 15 inches , hips felt fine.


----------



## Yano

2nd Day of the peaking cycle Dynamic Upper - I was supposed to start this monday , but i'm like a kid at Christmas.

 Felt real good , left elbow was a lil warm at the very beginning and at the very end of work but wasnt an issue at all during the sets.

Banded Flat Bench - 1 band each side - Warmed up with 20 reps just the bands and went right to work - 315 is current PR So I set up for 50%ish at 160 - 160/2x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3

Incline Bench - 1 band each side - PR for these is 280 I kept the same rep/set scheme for these as the main mover - 140/2x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3

Banded JM Press - 1 band each side - 65/2x5 75/2x5 80/2x5 85/2x5 90/2x2x1 -- Damn near gave myself some free dental work on the last set but a few extra you fat bastard's and a couple of fuck  you's and up she went. 

Standing Row - No good way to band these really so I added on 40 lbs of swinging chains - 95x5 100x5 105x5 110x5 115x5


----------



## Trendkill

Off to a good start.

I would suggest something like 3 x 10-15 on the incline as the first assistance movement on this day. Hit it hard but don’t completely destroy yourself.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Off to a good start.
> 
> I would suggest something like 3 x 10-15 on the incline as the first assistance movement on this day. Hit it hard but don’t completely destroy yourself.


Right on ! i can do that


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Off to a good start.
> 
> I would suggest something like 3 x 10-15 on the incline as the first assistance movement on this day. Hit it hard but don’t completely destroy yourself.


Thats always my issue too , I gota find me a shirt that says , Volume Whore. Bench work went really well , I was fired up for it everything had a good pop to it. 

Where I did bite off more than I should of is the damn JM's. Ive just gota rotate em out for a few weeks let the elbow cool down a bit. Work in close grips n spotos maybe some tempos instead. 

I got no pain just stiff really the soreness feels more like normal DOMS than anything and its just on the first set and on the last , seems to only be the JM's , reason Ive been pushing it a bit is , it doesn't feel like a tendon or ligament to me , it just an aggravated joint. I dropped the deca 3 weeks ago now soooo I was kind of thinking in the back of my head that might be it.


----------



## BrotherIron

I like to switch from JM's to Rolling extensions and then back.


----------



## Trendkill

You could also try working in some partial ROM work like pin presses. I usually prefer them on ME day but you can use them on DE too. Might help.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> You could also try working in some partial ROM work like pin presses. I usually prefer them on ME day but you can use them on DE too. Might help.


Groovy !! I can dig it.


----------



## Yano

Max Effort , Day 3 week 1 of Peaking Cycle - 

Today felt  great , got in some real good work. Cut down the sets n reps on accessories and raised the weight. 

GMs from the pins low - Low enough ? ... ehhhh I'll let Coach Trend decide I dont think I did but ,,, it is what it is for today and I can adjust for the next. 
Side view , deffinitely as low as it felt , christ i got a fat ass. 








						20220704_150038_233237959699307 (1)
					

Watch "20220704_150038_233237959699307 (1)" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Sets went well - 150x1 240x1 330x3 350x3 380x3 400x3* in the second vid last of the triples








						20220704_150011_233211080981140
					

Watch "20220704_150011_233211080981140" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Worked only a couple of more singles 405x1 410x1 415x1* third vid this is a PR 








						20220704_150804
					

Watch "20220704_150804" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Deadlifts - 2 bands + full retard - worked them in 5x3 then some singles. Wanted to stay with a lower set n rep scheme and work heavy so thats whats I done. 385/4x3 395/4x3 405/4x3 410/4x3 415/4x3 - Started working a few singles cus everything still felt fresh 425/4x1 

435/4x1 --- At this point I realized I had hit 585 at the top of the movement ,,, this is where I had my stroke. My hands were shaking I called down the ol lady again ,, It was hard to catch my breath 

I swapped plates around , 455 on the bar , 150 in bands at the top of the movment - 605








						20220704_153021_234684620637765
					

Watch "20220704_153021_234684620637765" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




What you don't see in the video is me dropping to my knees and starting to cry ,,, Just a fucking flood of emotions washed over me. 

FUCK FEAR !!

Banded RDL - 4 bands - 295/4x3 305/4x3 315/4x3 320/4x3 325/4/3 - 475 top of the movement

Banded Bent Row 2 bands - 185/2x3 190/2x3 195/2x3 200/2x3 205/3x2


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Congrats on the PR man!


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> Congrats on the PR man!


Thank ya Sir !


----------



## Trendkill

Wooooooooo!  Embrace these emotions and call them up on the platform.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Max Effort , Day 3 week 1 of Peaking Cycle -
> 
> Today felt  great , got in some real good work. Cut down the sets n reps on accessories and raised the weight.
> 
> GMs from the pins low - Low enough ? ... ehhhh I'll let Coach Trend decide I dont think I did but ,,, it is what it is for today and I can adjust for the next.
> Side view , deffinitely as low as it felt , christ i got a fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220704_150038_233237959699307 (1)
> 
> 
> Watch "20220704_150038_233237959699307 (1)" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sets went well - 150x1 240x1 330x3 350x3 380x3 400x3* in the second vid last of the triples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220704_150011_233211080981140
> 
> 
> Watch "20220704_150011_233211080981140" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked only a couple of more singles 405x1 410x1 415x1* third vid this is a PR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220704_150804
> 
> 
> Watch "20220704_150804" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadlifts - 2 bands + full retard - worked them in 5x3 then some singles. Wanted to stay with a lower set n rep scheme and work heavy so thats whats I done. 385/4x3 395/4x3 405/4x3 410/4x3 415/4x3 - Started working a few singles cus everything still felt fresh 425/4x1
> 
> 435/4x1 --- At this point I realized I had hit 585 at the top of the movement ,,, this is where I had my stroke. My hands were shaking I called down the ol lady again ,, It was hard to catch my breath
> 
> I swapped plates around , 455 on the bar , 150 in bands at the top of the movment - 605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220704_153021_234684620637765
> 
> 
> Watch "20220704_153021_234684620637765" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't see in the video is me dropping to my knees and starting to cry ,,, Just a fucking flood of emotions washed over me.
> 
> FUCK FEAR !!
> 
> Banded RDL - 4 bands - 295/4x3 305/4x3 315/4x3 320/4x3 325/4/3 - 475 top of the movement
> 
> Banded Bent Row 2 bands - 185/2x3 190/2x3 195/2x3 200/2x3 205/3x2


I'm so happy for you!!! You're into the unknown now, so go explore what you can do.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> I'm so happy for you!!! You're into the unknown now, so go explore what you can do.


Thank you for every thing you've helped me with since we've met. Most of all thank you for being my friend. You're all alright


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Wooooooooo!  Embrace these emotions and call them up on the platform.


I threw in that side shot of my big fat ass so we could see if the pins are set low enough for GM's , should I be trying to start at the absolute bottom of my squat  ?


----------



## Yano

Got the morning and evening cardio sitting at 10 miles each now , takes right on to 22 minutes to complete if I keep my speed right around 29 mph or a bit over.

Sets me up for 20 miles a day 42 minutes = 4.9 hours a week.

BW is showing signs of dropping and with the new PR's i'm not worried about losing strength yet. 229 this morning.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Got the morning and evening cardio sitting at 10 miles each now , takes right on to 22 minutes to complete if I keep my speed right around 29 mph or a bit over.
> 
> Sets me up for 20 miles a day 42 minutes = 4.9 hours a week.
> 
> BW is showing signs of dropping and with the new PR's i'm not worried about losing strength yet. 229 this morning.


BW going down, strength going up, you can't ask for anything better. #Wilks


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> I threw in that side shot of my big fat ass so we could see if the pins are set low enough for GM's , should I be trying to start at the absolute bottom of my squat  ?


I would think just below where ever you tend to get pulled forward would be the best spot. I hardly ever see some one get pulled forward in the whole unless they had no business lifting the weight. Bet @Trendkill has a good idea if mine is off


----------



## NbleSavage

Hell yeah!!! Digging that intensity down in the Yano Dungeon!! Nice one mate!!!


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> Hell yeah!!! Digging that intensity down in the Yano Dungeon!! Nice one mate!!!


Thank you Sir !!


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> I would think just below where ever you tend to get pulled forward would be the best spot. I hardly ever see some one get pulled forward in the whole unless they had no business lifting the weight. Bet @Trendkill has a good idea if mine is off


Belly button height is ideal for most people when using the good morning to build the deadlift. When using it to build the squat I use the same height but use a much wider stance and I only focus on holding the arch and pushing the knees out. As @PZT said you want it to feel like you’ve miss grooved a squat and been pulled forward. It will make your regular squat stronger and gives you the ability to finish the lift if you get out over your toes.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Belly button height is ideal for most people when using the good morning to build the deadlift. When using it to build the squat I use the same height but use a much wider stance and I only focus on holding the arch and pushing the knees out. As @PZT said you want it to feel like you’ve miss grooved a squat and been pulled forward. It will make your regular squat stronger and gives you the ability to finish the lift if you get out over your toes.


Supposed to do GMs tomorrow but probably need to do some recovery to night


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Belly button height is ideal for most people when using the good morning to build the deadlift. When using it to build the squat I use the same height but use a much wider stance and I only focus on holding the arch and pushing the knees out. As @PZT said you want it to feel like you’ve miss grooved a squat and been pulled forward. It will make your regular squat stronger and gives you the ability to finish the lift if you get out over your toes.


Ah ok so I'm not so far off at all then right on. I might have to just drop a hole or two. I don't have a wide stance for anything if I go too wide like close to sumo Ive got no power. My feet are pretty much in the same place for Dead and Squat


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Ah ok so I'm not so far off at all then right on. I might have to just drop a hole or two. I don't have a wide stance for anything if I go too wide like close to sumo Ive got no power. My feet are pretty much in the same place for Dead and Squat


One the vids it looks like you may have been on your toes. So probably atleast one more down


----------



## Yano

Max Upper - Peaking Cycle Day 4 week 1

This mornings cardio - 10 miles 21min 45 seconds

Everything felt good , left elbow is still running a bit warm but it didnt slow me down any. An odd day maybe its cutting down on the volume , i'm tired and feel like I got good work done but I feel like I got alot more gas left in the tank ... I dunno its probably just me being a volume whore.

Studied the book bit ,redid some math,  cut some of the fluff out of the low end and got to work.

Close Grips - 245x3 255x3 265x3 275x2 280x1 285x1 290x1 295x1*fucking never ending rep must of taken 4 or 5 seconds to get that last one , holy shit what a fist fight.

Incline - low not seated - 225x5 230x5 235x5 240x5 245x5* 3 reps lil break last 2

JM - kept the elbow in mind , slow n steady on these - 125x5 130x5 135x5 140x5 145x5

Shrugs - 310x5 315x5 320x5 325x5 330x5


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Max Upper - Peaking Cycle Day 4 week 1
> 
> This mornings cardio - 10 miles 21min 45 seconds
> 
> Everything felt good , left elbow is still running a bit warm but it didnt slow me down any. An odd day maybe its cutting down on the volume , i'm tired and feel like I got good work done but I feel like I got alot more gas left in the tank ... I dunno its probably just me being a volume whore.
> 
> Studied the book bit ,redid some math, cut some of the fluff out of the low end and got to work.
> 
> Close Grips - 245x3 255x3 265x3 275x2 280x1 285x1 290x1 295x1*fucking never ending rep must of taken 4 or 5 seconds to get that last one , holy shit what a fist fight.
> 
> Incline - low not seated - 225x5 230x5 235x5 240x5 245x5* 3 reps lil break last 2
> 
> JM - kept the elbow in mind , slow n steady on these - 125x5 130x5 135x5 140x5 145x5
> 
> Shrugs - 310x5 315x5 320x5 325x5 330x5



Tell me that cardio was on a bike. If you can rub that in 21 mins you need to be in the Olympics  Looks like you had a solid day. Those close grips are strong as shit. Good work on fighting through that last rep and getting it. Hope the elbow improves further. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Tell me that cardio was on a bike. If you can rub that in 21 mins you need to be in the Olympics  Looks like you had a solid day. Those close grips are strong as shit. Good work on fighting through that last rep and getting it. Hope the elbow improves further.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank Ya Sir ! , Deff a bike ,  bought myself a 35# flywheel stationary bike. Years of football and other sports my knees don't take to kindly to running these days.

I carry it out and set it on the back patio let the dogs out in the yard and the time passes by before I know it.


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Thank Ya Sir ! , Deff a bike , bought myself a 35# flywheel stationary bike. Years of football and other sports my knees don't take to kindly to running these days.
> 
> I carry it out and set it on the back patio let the dogs out in the yard and the time passes by before I know it.



Hell yeah, that’s awesome. I’m sure the dogs love it too. It’s nice that it’s that lightweight. I feel you on sports and running. I’ve been considering swimming lately for cardio. Two gyms that I go to, both have pools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah, that’s awesome. I’m sure the dogs love it too. It’s nice that it’s that lightweight. I feel you on sports and running. I’ve been considering swimming lately for cardio. Two gyms that I go to, both have pools.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do a fair amount of swimming were about 750 feet off the water , lake is just down the hill a bit.

 Water is finally warming up properly so you arent turning blue after 15 minutes up until last month there were warnings on the local radio n tv about hypothermia. It turned almost instant summer here , temps in the 80s n 90s right after ice out and water was just way to cold to get into.

Ive got a heavy bag I work a few 1 minute rounds on now and then , and the wife and I go walking when shes of a mind for a bit extra.


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> I do a fair amount of swimming were about 750 feet off the water , lake is just down the hill a bit.
> 
> Water is finally warming up properly so you arent turning blue after 15 minutes up until last month there were warnings on the local radio n tv about hypothermia. It turned almost instant summer here , temps in the 80s n 90s right after ice out and water was just way to cold to get into.
> 
> Ive got a heavy bag I work a few 1 minute rounds on now and then , and the wife and I go walking when shes of a mind for a bit extra.



Man that sounds really nice. Living by the water would be great. I need to get a heavy bag, that would be good for my stress too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Ok today is a repeat , rewind , with a bit of a twist. 

I started my meet prep 2 days early to get a feel for the set n rep scheme but doing 2 days last week would fuck me up and split my percentages for the following week and that's just a head ache. SO 

I'll simply repeat the dynamic days from last week to get square, so its all one percentage for the week like it should be. 

This also gave me a chance to exercise a little common sense and I stuck to just the main movers and abs. With the left elbow running a bit hot I held off repeating the RDL and Bent rows to give it a break. I figure this is way better than pushing it and pushing it until i need to take time off or fuck something up just before the meet. 

For the Squats - I don't have a fish scale or any real way to gauge the tension on the bands so ill just list the number per side. with my fat ass , the SSB and then trying to stretch the bands , my bathroom scale is waving a white flag ... i got no clue how many times it rolled over lol

Deadlifts - 50%+2 bands per side = 150 - 135x1 225x1 275x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 425 top of movement

Box Squats - 50%+2 bands per side - 150x1 240x1 280x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 20


----------



## Yano




----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Ok today is a repeat , rewind , with a bit of a twist.
> 
> I started my meet prep 2 days early to get a feel for the set n rep scheme but doing 2 days last week would fuck me up and split my percentages for the following week and that's just a head ache. SO
> 
> I'll simply repeat the dynamic days from last week to get square, so its all one percentage for the week like it should be.
> 
> This also gave me a chance to exercise a little common sense and I stuck to just the main movers and abs. With the left elbow running a bit hot I held off repeating the RDL and Bent rows to give it a break. I figure this is way better than pushing it and pushing it until i need to take time off or fuck something up just before the meet.
> 
> For the Squats - I don't have a fish scale or any real way to gauge the tension on the bands so ill just list the number per side. with my fat ass , the SSB and then trying to stretch the bands , my bathroom scale is waving a white flag ... i got no clue how many times it rolled over lol
> 
> Deadlifts - 50%+2 bands per side = 150 - 135x1 225x1 275x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 425 top of movement
> 
> Box Squats - 50%+2 bands per side - 150x1 240x1 280x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 20



I miss doing band work. It’s insane how much growth they can produce, in many aspects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> I miss doing band work. It’s insane how much growth they can produce, in many aspects.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Trendkill  introduced me to using them and I fell in love.  Its such a different feeling and has made a huge difference in just the couple of months ive been using them for sure.


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> @Trendkill introduced me to using them and I fell in love. Its such a different feeling and has made a huge difference in just the couple of months ive been using them for sure.



It’s so crazy what they can do. Strength, power, speed etc. I loved it. POB got me on them years ago but haven’t touched them in a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> @Trendkill introduced me to using them and I fell in love. Its such a different feeling and has made a huge difference in just the couple of months ive been using them for sure.



It’s so crazy what they can do. Strength, power, speed etc. I loved it. POB got me on them years ago but haven’t touched them in a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> 435/4x1 --- At this point I realized I had hit 585 at the top of the movement ,,, this is where I had my stroke. My hands were shaking I called down the ol lady again ,, It was hard to catch my breath
> 
> FUCK FEAR !!


FUCK YEAH MAN!!!! THAT'S AWESOME! Congratulation on your new PR and telling fear to go f*k itself.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> FUCK YEAH MAN!!!! THAT'S AWESOME! Congratulation on your new PR and telling fear to go f*k itself.


Thanks !!!


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Ok dynamic , an not so dynamic lower. Yeah I go off the deep end now and then. Wanted to push the deads today as far as I could. Then switch to working squats next week as the main and move deads to the accessories for the next 4 weeks. Tryin to push both really hard just beats my old ass up.
> 
> Banded Deads - 4 bands = +150 - 135x2 135/2x2 135/4x2  225/4x2 315/4x2 - 335 was my target weight for today with 4 bands - 335/4x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 This is where I should of stopped ,, BUUUUT
> 
> Everything felt good and I kept pushing a bit more , 365/4x2 385/4x1 405/4x1 thats the vid
> 
> Vid is 405 + 150 in bands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220603_151300_593192993711473
> 
> 
> Watch "20220603_151300_593192993711473" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hips were tight after this knew I wasnt going to get much more so I looked over my lifts and chose the weakest of them and went for it
> 
> Front Squats - 200x5 220x5 230x5 240x5 250x5
> 
> Banded RDL - These were not so dynamic , more like a fight with a giant - 155/4x10 175/4x10 180/4x10
> 
> At this moment I limped over , sat on the bench and heard these loving words echo from the back of my mind ,,, Stimulate Not Annihilate !!! An I packed it in and called it good.


strong as bull... good job yano!


----------



## Adrenolin

presser said:


> strong as bull... good job yano!


Welcome back


----------



## presser

Adrenolin said:


> Welcome back


hey thanks adrenolin!


----------



## presser

Adrenolin said:


> Welcome back


just got back from the DR for 3 weeks and had alot of fun and rest.. the workouts and food were downed a bit but i ate good


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Thanks


yano. looked over all your training and i gotta tell ya man with the amount of carlories and conditioning you are putting in and the hard training you are doing it unbelievable you strenght is still really holding up great.... keep doing what you are doing man..


----------



## Yano

presser said:


> yano. looked over all your training and i gotta tell ya man with the amount of carlories and conditioning you are putting in and the hard training you are doing it unbelievable you strenght is still really holding up great.... keep doing what you are doing man..


thanks man


----------



## Yano

Ok being today was a repeat of Sat same as Yesterday today was a repeat of Fri. Stuck to the main movers to give the elbow a rest just like yesterday then tomorrow is off and then Mon will be day 1 week two right on schedule. Hopefully with a fresh left elbow.

Flat Bench 50% 1 band each side - bands x20 warm up - 135x3 155x3 175x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3

Incline Bench - Took Coach Trends advice and stuck to 3x10 for these , I was going to shoot for 15 but holy shit at 10. - 50% 1 band each side - 150x10 155x10 160x5x5

Abs - Russian Twists 45lb plate 4 sets of 12


----------



## Yano

Leo dropped this yesterday , its not to shabby.


----------



## solitude914

Yano said:


> Max Effort , Day 3 week 1 of Peaking Cycle -
> 
> Today felt  great , got in some real good work. Cut down the sets n reps on accessories and raised the weight.
> 
> GMs from the pins low - Low enough ? ... ehhhh I'll let Coach Trend decide I dont think I did but ,,, it is what it is for today and I can adjust for the next.
> Side view , deffinitely as low as it felt , christ i got a fat ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220704_150038_233237959699307 (1)
> 
> 
> Watch "20220704_150038_233237959699307 (1)" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sets went well - 150x1 240x1 330x3 350x3 380x3 400x3* in the second vid last of the triples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220704_150011_233211080981140
> 
> 
> Watch "20220704_150011_233211080981140" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked only a couple of more singles 405x1 410x1 415x1* third vid this is a PR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220704_150804
> 
> 
> Watch "20220704_150804" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadlifts - 2 bands + full retard - worked them in 5x3 then some singles. Wanted to stay with a lower set n rep scheme and work heavy so thats whats I done. 385/4x3 395/4x3 405/4x3 410/4x3 415/4x3 - Started working a few singles cus everything still felt fresh 425/4x1
> 
> 435/4x1 --- At this point I realized I had hit 585 at the top of the movement ,,, this is where I had my stroke. My hands were shaking I called down the ol lady again ,, It was hard to catch my breath
> 
> I swapped plates around , 455 on the bar , 150 in bands at the top of the movment - 605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220704_153021_234684620637765
> 
> 
> Watch "20220704_153021_234684620637765" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't see in the video is me dropping to my knees and starting to cry ,,, Just a fucking flood of emotions washed over me.
> 
> FUCK FEAR !!
> 
> Banded RDL - 4 bands - 295/4x3 305/4x3 315/4x3 320/4x3 325/4/3 - 475 top of the movement
> 
> Banded Bent Row 2 bands - 185/2x3 190/2x3 195/2x3 200/2x3 205/3x2


Yes fucking sir!!!


----------



## Yano

Week 2 Day 1 Dynamic Lower
Back on schedule

Everything felt real good today , fresh n ready to go to work.

Box Squats - 55% 1rm (550 from the box) 2 bands - Again I have no good way to judge the tension of the bands so for squats I will just list them by number of bands.  - 150x2 240x2 305x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2

Deadlifts - 55% 1rm 2 bands equals +75lbs - OK i fudged the percentage on these just a bit and this is the reason - My 1rm with plates only is 500 - my 1rm banded is the 605 (455+150 bands) so I sort of split the difference between them and based the % off 550 .... if thats proper eh i dunno ... 135x2 225x2 305x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2

Banded RDL - 55% 1rm 2 bands - 180x10 185x10 190x10

Banded Bent Row - 55% 1rm 2 bands - 125x10 130x10 135x10

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 10


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Week 2 Day 1 Dynamic Lower
> Back on schedule
> 
> Everything felt real good today , fresh n ready to go to work.
> 
> Box Squats - 55% 1rm (550 from the box) 2 bands - Again I have no good way to judge the tension of the bands so for squats I will just list them by number of bands. - 150x2 240x2 305x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2
> 
> Deadlifts - 55% 1rm 2 bands equals +75lbs - OK i fudged the percentage on these just a bit and this is the reason - My 1rm with plates only is 500 - my 1rm banded is the 605 (455+150 bands) so I sort of split the difference between them and based the % off 550 .... if thats proper eh i dunno ... 135x2 225x2 305x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2
> 
> Banded RDL - 55% 1rm 2 bands - 180x10 185x10 190x10
> 
> Banded Bent Row - 55% 1rm 2 bands - 125x10 130x10 135x10
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 10



Mannn that’s a lot of work. I love the high volume, low reps. Hope you ate good tonight! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Mannn that’s a lot of work. I love the high volume, low reps. Hope you ate good tonight!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6 oz of chicken a green lettuce n spinach salad with low fat italian dressing and 2 pieces of whole wheat bread with a glass of skim milk. 

5 more lbs to make weight , down from 232 to 225.


----------



## TODAY

Yano said:


> 6 oz of chicken a green lettuce n spinach salad with low fat italian dressing and 2 pieces of whole wheat bread with a glass of skim milk.
> 
> 5 more lbs to make weight , down from 232 to 225.


When is the meet, again?


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

TODAY said:


> When is the meet, again?


Sept 10th Sir


----------



## TODAY

Yano said:


> Sept 10th Sir


Oh, shit


I had it in my head that you were competing next week😂


----------



## Yano

TODAY said:


> Oh, shit
> 
> 
> I had it in my head that you were competing next week😂


Nope , its sept 10th in saco. 

Got my entry paper and fee mailed off today. Checked out the area and I know right where it is. Its the old orchard beach exit , we used to take the kids there , amusement park arcades the boardwalk , fun town splash town. 

Theres a Ramada within walking distance too right across the highway less than 1/2 mile. Gonna try to get a room the night before If I can swing it , you can weigh in the night before.


----------



## solitude914

Yano said:


>


Sprichst du Deutsch mein freund?


----------



## Yano

solitude914 said:


> Sprichst du Deutsch mein freund?


nur ein bisschen


----------



## Yano

Went over my check list again for every thing I think I need.

 I got muh singlet , I got a shirt , I got normal boxer briefs , Deadlift socks from SBD will be here tomorrow according to the tracking.

I'll try to order some new Chucks in time to break them in or ill just lift in my socks , i'm not all that worried. 

I'm signed up for RAW Classic so I don't need to run out and buy wraps or sleeves. 

Ive got a cooler for food and my old gear bag from football ,, hmm some where .... 

As far as I know meet stuff like chalk and ammonia is there I dont have to bring my own , i dunno ill check as the date gets closer. 

Paperwork n fee was mailed yesterday to Vermont. Think i mentioned that in another post .. 

Seems like I've got everything I need if anyone sees any thing i've over looked , shout it out.


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> Went over my check list again for every thing I think I need.
> 
> I got muh singlet , I got a shirt , I got normal boxer briefs , Deadlift socks from SBD will be here tomorrow according to the tracking.
> 
> I'll try to order some new Chucks in time to break them in or ill just lift in my socks , i'm not all that worried.
> 
> I'm signed up for RAW Classic so I don't need to run out and buy wraps or sleeves.
> 
> Ive got a cooler for food and my old gear bag from football ,, hmm some where ....
> 
> As far as I know meet stuff like chalk and ammonia is there I dont have to bring my own , i dunno ill check as the date gets closer.
> 
> Paperwork n fee was mailed yesterday to Vermont. Think i mentioned that in another post ..
> 
> Seems like I've got everything I need if anyone sees any thing i've over looked , shout it out.


You sound pretty prepped big guy!


----------



## Trendkill

Chalk will be there but bring your own ammonia.  Lot's of food and water/gatorade as well.  Don't forget the belt!


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Week 2 Day 1 Dynamic Lower
> Back on schedule
> 
> Everything felt real good today , fresh n ready to go to work.
> 
> Box Squats - 55% 1rm (550 from the box) 2 bands - Again I have no good way to judge the tension of the bands so for squats I will just list them by number of bands.  - 150x2 240x2 305x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2
> 
> Deadlifts - 55% 1rm 2 bands equals +75lbs - OK i fudged the percentage on these just a bit and this is the reason - My 1rm with plates only is 500 - my 1rm banded is the 605 (455+150 bands) so I sort of split the difference between them and based the % off 550 .... if thats proper eh i dunno ... 135x2 225x2 305x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2
> 
> Banded RDL - 55% 1rm 2 bands - 180x10 185x10 190x10
> 
> Banded Bent Row - 55% 1rm 2 bands - 125x10 130x10 135x10
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 10


Yano - Suggestion - Drop the bands on the accessory work.  Bands are awesome but too much work with bands is not so awesome.  Keep em for the Dynamic squats and DLs.  Straight weight on the accessory stuff.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> Chalk will be there but bring your own ammonia.  Lot's of food and water/gatorade as well.  Don't forget the belt!


What's the deal with ammonia? I have a gym bro that uses some kind of smelling salt stuff. Is this the same thing? Is it widely used?


----------



## IronSoul

CohibaRobusto said:


> What's the deal with ammonia? I have a gym bro that uses some kind of smelling salt stuff. Is this the same thing? Is it widely used?



Imagine doing a rail of coke before your lift, but it’s not coke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatGunz

*Get after it Bro!*


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Yano - Suggestion - Drop the bands on the accessory work.  Bands are awesome but too much work with bands is not so awesome.  Keep em for the Dynamic squats and DLs.  Straight weight on the accessory stuff.


Yes Sir ! 
I have em on so I just keep going ya know i dont think about anything more than the next set.


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Imagine doing a rail of coke before your lift, but it’s not coke
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah shit wrong post this was for @CohibaRobusto 

Its a stimulant inhalant that triggers a mad release of adrenaline.


----------



## Trendkill

CohibaRobusto said:


> What's the deal with ammonia? I have a gym bro that uses some kind of smelling salt stuff. Is this the same thing? Is it widely used?


Let's just say if you're having trouble focusing it brings everything into focus real quick.  Like snorting horseradish.  With Habanero.


----------



## Test_subject

Trendkill said:


> Let's just say if you're having trouble focusing it brings everything into focus real quick.  Like snorting horseradish.  With Habanero.


Nose Tork is something else.  Shit will clear your sinuses.


----------



## Yano

OK , Week 2 Day 2 Peaking Cycle Dynamic Upper 

I lifted earlier in the day 2 my time so I did'nt see the note about dropping the bands for accessory work in time...

 sooooo uh ,, yeahhhhh ... 😣 DOH!! I'll make sure to just use them for main movers.

Moving right along everything went well no aches pains , tomorrow will be off then Thursday is Max Lower.

Flat Bench 55% 1RM 1 band per side - Warm up was bar + bands x20 - 155x2 175x2 180x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3 

Seated Press - 55% 1rm 1 band per side - 140x10 145x10 150x10

Incline Bench - 55% 1rm 1 band per side - 170x10 175x10 180x10

JM Press - 55% 1rm 1 band per side 20lbs of chain per side - ok so i blew the percentage a bit but it felt good. No clue with the bands but the bar n chains are a base of 85# - 90x10 95x10 100x10


----------



## Btcowboy

CohibaRobusto said:


> What's the deal with ammonia? I have a gym bro that uses some kind of smelling salt stuff. Is this the same thing? Is it widely used?


Mmm smelling salts love me some smelling salts


----------



## Yano

Here's an old and less than flattering head shot haahaah , That was me at 305.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

CohibaRobusto said:


> What's the deal with ammonia? I have a gym bro that uses some kind of smelling salt stuff. Is this the same thing? Is it widely used?


It's fucking amazing. Gives you that extra oomph on heavy singles


----------



## Yano

I got a feeling this will be coming up on the test some time soon so i'm going to start studying now haaahaah








						How to Cut Weight Without Ruining Your Meet
					

Live, Learn, Pass on...




					www.elitefts.com


----------



## Yano

Week 2 Day 3  Max Lower

Today was an odd one. Just felt like I got nothing productive done yet I got an extra 5 lbs on all my lifts ... Just expected the totals to be higher I guess ,, not sure what was up , good energy , good drive. Just felt like nothing good came out of it ..... these are the days you just gota keep telling yourself how much you love the process ,, fuck the outcome.

Low Box Squats - 13 inch - I started out low with these being I hadn't pushed em in a while and wanted to make sure my knees were along for the ride. So I might of shot my wad a bit on the low end - definitely not my best work off a box by far ... 150x3 200x3 240x3 290x3 330x3 380x1 400x1 420x1 425x1

Deadlifts - Best thing about deads today was my  right hand held up to 455  without straps and it was a good solid pull with a 3 count hold at the top.  385x3 395x3 405x3 415x3 425x3 435x1 445x1 455x1

RDL - 315x10 320x10 325x10

Bent Rows - 190x5 195x5 200x5 205x5 210x5

Russian Twists - 45lb in my hands this time - old medicine ball style - 4 sets of 12


----------



## DEADlifter




----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


>


Love that movie !


----------



## Yano

Ok ,, scales are assholes ,,, this morning tells me 230 again ,,, same diet , same cardio. Same workout , same drugs , same supps .... and I'm up 5 lbs from last weeks 225. 

My body is just fucked up , I have NEVER been able to lose weight like a normal human being. It just hates to let go of it.

1850 cals on non work out days , 2000 on work out days 
macros 
1850 - 250 - 100 -50

2000 - 250 - 200 - 22 .. yeah its 1998 not 2k I get that. 

Cardio is 22 minutes or so every morning fasted thats the first 10 miles then after supper like 7 or so I go hit another 10 miles for a total of 20 each day and 45 minutes. 

Not sure where the system is breaking down and why im putting weight on ,, had a bit of fruit this week , maybe its water and sugar ? ,,,

 I'm only good at getting big lol this getting little confuses the fuck outta me.


----------



## IronSoul

How is your water and sodium intake? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

How is your water and sodium intake? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Welllllll .... hmmmm prolly too high and not enough come to think of it.

 I don't drink water ,,, at all. Coffee, diet pop , milk. Thats it. 

Fish pee in  that stuff and I ain't even gonna  tell ya what I seen two bears doin in it once  👀


----------



## Bomb10shell

Also, I regularly gain weight after leg days. Inflammation etc blah blah. Usually 2-3# but I've hit over 5# on particularly nasty leg days. It comes off eventually. Usually just in time for the next leg day


----------



## IronSoul

Silly ass lol. Water can easily be the culprit if fluctuation like that, especially if sodium is high too. Milk will bloat your ass up too, but I love the shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Silly ass lol. Water can easily be the culprit if fluctuation like that, especially if sodium is high too. Milk will bloat your ass up too, but I love the shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never been a water drinker ever really even during football pedia lyte or the watered down half gatorade


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> I've never been a water drinker ever really even during football pedia lyte or the watered down half gatorade



Do you boo boo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Do you boo boo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


get hurt ? all the time my shins are all smashed up lookin from dead lifting.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yano said:


> get hurt ? all the time my shins are all smashed up lookin from dead lifting.


I don't miss deadlifting shins lol.

One time Gibz tried to talk me into getting shin guards just so i'd look gay in the gym. Not cool.


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> Ok ,, scales are assholes ,,, this morning tells me 230 again ,,, same diet , same cardio. Same workout , same drugs , same supps .... and I'm up 5 lbs from last weeks 225.
> 
> My body is just fucked up , I have NEVER been able to lose weight like a normal human being. It just hates to let go of it.
> 
> 1850 cals on non work out days , 2000 on work out days
> macros
> 1850 - 250 - 100 -50
> 
> 2000 - 250 - 200 - 22 .. yeah its 1998 not 2k I get that.
> 
> Cardio is 22 minutes or so every morning fasted thats the first 10 miles then after supper like 7 or so I go hit another 10 miles for a total of 20 each day and 45 minutes.
> 
> Not sure where the system is breaking down and why im putting weight on ,, had a bit of fruit this week , maybe its water and sugar ? ,,,
> 
> I'm only good at getting big lol this getting little confuses the fuck outta me.


It's just water my friend.


----------



## Yano

Week 2 Day 4 Max Upper

Well I was let down with myself until I realized I was looking at close grip pr and not incline pr so realizing that put me in a better place for the rest of the work out for sure.

I can honestly say that working in sets of 10 is a totally different beast from 1's 3's and 5's .. mother fucker lol that shits like work.

Incline Bench -  205x3 215x3 225x3 235x3 245x1 255x1 260x1 265x1 270x1*ugly ass single from hell but its a pr








						20220716_160343_185139214245675
					

Watch "20220716_160343_185139214245675" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Flat Bench - 175x10 180x10 185x10 195x10

Spoto Press - bit off more than I thought with these but didnt wanna leave the 10 rep sets so i hit these in sets of 5 with as little rest as I could between 30 seconds or so , I didnt time it. 185x5x5 190x5x5 195x5x5

Shrugs - 215x10 225x10 230x10 - last couple of these were ugly


----------



## iGone

Good shit!


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> get hurt ? all the time my shins are all smashed up lookin from dead lifting.



You hurt me so bad. I’m sad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

CJ said:


> It's just water my friend.



Don’t fucking tell him that. He’s rather drink horse cum than water from what I’ve gathered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ

IronSoul said:


> Don’t fucking tell him that. He’s rather drink horse cum than water from what I’ve gathered
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's a rather odd choice of beverage. 🤔


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> Week 2 Day 4 Max Upper
> 
> Well I was let down with myself until I realized I was looking at close grip pr and not incline pr so realizing that put me in a better place for the rest of the work out for sure.
> 
> I can honestly say that working in sets of 10 is a totally different beast from 1's 3's and 5's .. mother fucker lol that shits like work.
> 
> Incline Bench -  205x3 215x3 225x3 235x3 245x1 255x1 260x1 265x1 270x1*ugly ass single from hell but its a pr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220716_160343_185139214245675
> 
> 
> Watch "20220716_160343_185139214245675" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat Bench - 175x10 180x10 185x10 195x10
> 
> Spoto Press - bit off more than I thought with these but didnt wanna leave the 10 rep sets so i hit these in sets of 5 with as little rest as I could between 30 seconds or so , I didnt time it. 185x5x5 190x5x5 195x5x5
> 
> Shrugs - 215x10 225x10 230x10 - last couple of these were ugly


Congrats on incline PR.

Love the cursing, gonna have to try that!


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Here's an old and less than flattering head shot haahaah , That was me at 305.
> View attachment 24589





Yano said:


> Week 2 Day 4 Max Upper
> 
> Well I was let down with myself until I realized I was looking at close grip pr and not incline pr so realizing that put me in a better place for the rest of the work out for sure.
> 
> I can honestly say that working in sets of 10 is a totally different beast from 1's 3's and 5's .. mother fucker lol that shits like work.
> 
> Incline Bench -  205x3 215x3 225x3 235x3 245x1 255x1 260x1 265x1 270x1*ugly ass single from hell but its a pr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220716_160343_185139214245675
> 
> 
> Watch "20220716_160343_185139214245675" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat Bench - 175x10 180x10 185x10 195x10
> 
> Spoto Press - bit off more than I thought with these but didnt wanna leave the 10 rep sets so i hit these in sets of 5 with as little rest as I could between 30 seconds or so , I didnt time it. 185x5x5 190x5x5 195x5x5
> 
> Shrugs - 215x10 225x10 230x10 - last couple of these were ugly


great push at the end yano... good job bud


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Congrats on incline PR.
> 
> Love the cursing, gonna have to try that!


It works , curse , yell , scream at the ghosts no one can see what ever it takes to get that adrenaline to release. Do it !


----------



## Yano

presser said:


> great push at the end yano... good job bud


thanks man !


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> thanks man !


very welcome bud... if you had a spotter there i bet you do alot more.. when im working out alone i find i dont push as hard because im afraid i will get caught so being if you had a person there watching you i bet a milliion you do alot more.. good job brother


----------



## Yano

presser said:


> very welcome bud... if you had a spotter there i bet you do alot more.. when im working out alone i find i dont push as hard because im afraid i will get caught so being if you had a person there watching you i bet a milliion you do alot more.. good job brother


yeah it does have its limitations but i dont use collars just so I can get stupid close to my true max ,,, would not be the first  time ive rowed close to 300 lbs or over off my chest onto the floor with a giant CLANG!!


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> yeah it does have its limitations but i dont use collars just so I can get stupid close to my true max ,,, would not be the first  time ive rowed close to 300 lbs or over off my chest onto the floor with a giant CLANG!!


i hear man... i had got caught 3 weeks ago and couldnt roll the bar over my belt and i thru out my back... im still feeling it lol..


----------



## Yano

As has been discussed ,, I do not drink water ... well yesterday I managed to gag choke and force down a liter ,, yeah  yeah big deal i know but its a start

First day of the experiment here's what I noticed right off the bat within a couple hours after finishing it , urine went from clear like normal with almost no tint

To bright ass like glow in the dark fucking yellow and well for lack of a better term , sparkly ? Like i can see that theres , i dunno what to call it , ,sediment ? minerals ? ,,, but you cant even see through it ,, its like bright yellow milk as fucked up as that sounds

Side is a bit sore my guess is thats my liver wondering WTF this new fluid it's being introduced to is ...

Try for 2 liters today n see what happens

An apparently milk piss seems to weigh a bit haahahaha , scale says 226 this morning ... down 4 lbs from yesterday ,,,  🤷‍♂️  👍


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> As has been discussed ,, I do not drink water ... well yesterday I managed to gag choke and force down a liter ,, yeah yeah big deal i know but its a start
> 
> First day of the experiment here's what I noticed right off the bat within a couple hours after finishing it , urine went from clear like normal with almost no tint
> 
> To bright ass like glow in the dark fucking yellow and well for lack of a better term , sparkly ? Like i can see that theres , i dunno what to call it , ,sediment ? minerals ? ,,, but you cant even see through it ,, its like bright yellow milk as fucked up as that sounds
> 
> Side is a bit sore my guess is thats my liver wondering WTF this new fluid it's being introduced to is ...
> 
> Try for 2 liters today n see what happens
> 
> An apparently milk piss seems to weigh a bit haahahaha , scale says 226 this morning ... down 4 lbs from yesterday ,,,



Lmao you’re ridiculous. Keep gag choking that water brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

haahahaha


----------



## Bomb10shell

Just creeping in at 2am wondering how your 2L and neon glitter milk pee went yesterday 🤔


----------



## Trendkill

My two cents on the weight cut: dont bother.

Your first meet is enough stress and a new experience all together. No need to complicate It by trying to manage a weight cut on top of it. 

My opinion has always been that unless you are trying to set an ATWR there is no reason to cut weight. It’s just not worth the hassle. Again just my opinion.  My sister, however, was a master at weight cuts and totaled elite in 5 weight classes so maybe that’s another reason but definitely not for your first meet. (Shameless brag about my sis there)

I do like that you are adding dihydrogen monoxide to your peaking cycle. This is arguably the greatest performance enhancer known to mankind. If you take it you live and thrive. If you don’t you die. It’s some pretty amazing stuff


----------



## Perrin Aybara

I see you signed up for raw classic, which allows knee wraps. I've got these you can have if you want them. They're Pioneer Lilliebridge 2.5m knee wraps. They're just collecting dust here anyway. I used them maybe twice. No problem at all to drop them in the mail to you next time I go to town.





Also I agree with @Trendkill  absolutely do not cut weight going into your first meet. Just eat and train and have fun. Get some meets under your belt and get a feel for how a meet peak goes before trying something like that.


----------



## Yano

Perrin Aybara said:


> I see you signed up for raw classic, which allows knee wraps. I've got these you can have if you want them. They're Pioneer Lilliebridge 2.5m knee wraps. They're just collecting dust here anyway. I used them maybe twice. No problem at all to drop them in the mail to you next time I go to town.
> 
> View attachment 24777
> 
> 
> 
> Also I agree with @Trendkill  absolutely do not cut weight going into your first meet. Just eat and train and have fun. Get some meets under your belt and get a feel for how a meet peak goes before trying something like that.


Wow man thanks , you dont have to send me things. I didnt  think I could use them at all. I really appreciate that. Ive never used wraps or sleeves , i honestly wouldnt know how to use them at all.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Just creeping in at 2am wondering how your 2L and neon glitter milk pee went yesterday 🤔


I magaged 2 liters of water yesterday , took me all day but i did it. The peeing did clear up , you could still see its a bit cloudy but it wasnt opaque any more. 

General bloated feeling all day , side was a bit sore not really painful just felt like the first few hours after thanksgiving.

Thought I had it pretty well taken care of until this morning ,, right back to the same it was before the water. 

So there's more dead trees and rocks n sneakers in my arroyo than I thought but its raining in the mountains and that should all wash through eventually. 

Slept good , only woke up twice. Feel good todays a dynamic day so it should be fun.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> My two cents on the weight cut: dont bother.
> 
> Your first meet is enough stress and a new experience all together. No need to complicate It by trying to manage a weight cut on top of it.
> 
> My opinion has always been that unless you are trying to set an ATWR there is no reason to cut weight. It’s just not worth the hassle. Again just my opinion.  My sister, however, was a master at weight cuts and totaled elite in 5 weight classes so maybe that’s another reason but definitely not for your first meet. (Shameless brag about my sis there)
> 
> I do like that you are adding dihydrogen monoxide to your peaking cycle. This is arguably the greatest performance enhancer known to mankind. If you take it you live and thrive. If you don’t you die. It’s some pretty amazing stuff


Ive always been a gatorade , pedia lyte guy , watered down gatorade , Ive hardly ever just drank water like every one else ,, i usually just drink coffee all day.


----------



## Perrin Aybara

Yano said:


> Wow man thanks , you dont have to send me things. I didnt  think I could use them at all. I really appreciate that. Ive never used wraps or sleeves , i honestly wouldnt know how to use them at all.



I've had a lot of people help me out on various forums over the years when it comes to powerlifting. I try to give back when and where I can. But if you change your mind let me know. Like I said they've been sitting collecting dust for at least five years now. Back when I was using knee wraps I bought a half dozen or more pairs trying out different ones.


----------



## Yano

Perrin Aybara said:


> I've had a lot of people help me out on various forums over the years when it comes to powerlifting. I try to give back when and where I can. But if you change your mind let me know. Like I said they've been sitting collecting dust for at least five years now. Back when I was using knee wraps I bought a half dozen or more pairs trying out different ones.


I truly appreciate it man. You've helped me too, hell I wouldnt be able to sumo at all if it wasnt for you. Thanks man it means a lot when folks reach out to me like this i dont forget.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Lol @ arroyo. You're from Maine, what do you know about arroyos? 

But you must know something about them, because you used that perfectly in context. The plot thickens 🤔 😁


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> My two cents on the weight cut: dont bother.
> 
> Your first meet is enough stress and a new experience all together. No need to complicate It by trying to manage a weight cut on top of it.
> 
> My opinion has always been that unless you are trying to set an ATWR there is no reason to cut weight. It’s just not worth the hassle. Again just my opinion.  My sister, however, was a master at weight cuts and totaled elite in 5 weight classes so maybe that’s another reason but definitely not for your first meet. (Shameless brag about my sis there)
> 
> I do like that you are adding dihydrogen monoxide to your peaking cycle. This is arguably the greatest performance enhancer known to mankind. If you take it you live and thrive. If you don’t you die. It’s some pretty amazing stuff


Right on Sir , I haven't changed diet or macros at all , just added in the water. With the crazy weight fluctuations I thought just adding that in as much as I can stand might flush out what else is in there fucking up the pipes. 

An it sure seems like there is lol wow. 

But I havent changed my macros at all  and wont I really just didnt wanna end up in 242's with a 500lb dead and look like a tool.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Lol @ arroyo. You're from Maine, what do you know about arroyos?
> 
> But you must know something about them, because you used that perfectly in context. The plot thickens 🤔 😁


" I've wined and dined with kings and queens, and I've slept in the alley eating pork and beans " - Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Gibsonator

Yano, the WWF wrestler that never was 😔


----------



## Yano

Gibsonator said:


> Yano, the WWF wrestler that never was 😔


Closer than you know , i had a chance to go to the WWF school that was in mount holly nj to learn how to wrestle. Didn't want to go ,  thought it was silly ,, ,what an idiot i was.


----------



## Gibsonator

Yano said:


> Closer than you know , i had a chance to go to the WWF school that was in mount holly nj to learn how to wrestle. Didn't want to go ,  thought it was silly ,, ,what an idiot i was.


No way, that's funny man everyone always tells me I would've made the perfect wwf heal lol


----------



## IronSoul

The bloat will start to go away the more your body adjusts to the water. Give it a week. If you’re consistent with the water intake, you’ll actually feel leaner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Week 3 Day 1 - Dynamic Lower

Today was a good one , everything moved good , nice energy. Was hot for here 88 degrees and 76% humidty like walkin out in to warm soup even with the fans on down there I was sweating like a whore in the front pew at church.

Box Squats - 60% 1rm 2 bands per side - These were fun , took longer to set up for than it did to rep out haaahaha. I might loop the bands next  time for these instead of running 2 side by side , I think with my height I'll  get way more tension that way. 135x2 225x2 330x2x2x2x2x2x2 385x1  405x1

Deadlifts - 60% 1rm 2 bands per side - 330/4x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 480 top of the movement , no straps today , right hand held tight. 

Bent Rows - no bands - 185x10 190x10 195x10

Front Squats - backwards SSB havent added these in for quite a while and drew on  @eazy  for some inspiration to get em done - I started low with these and was a good thing I did by the end of the 3rd set my legs were shaking. - 150x10 170x10 190x10

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 15


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Week 3 Day 1 - Dynamic Lower
> 
> Today was a good one , everything moved good , nice energy. Was hot for here 88 degrees and 76% humidty like walkin out in to warm soup even with the fans on down there I was sweating like a whore in the front pew at church.
> 
> Box Squats - 60% 1rm 2 bands per side - These were fun , took longer to set up for than it did to rep out haaahaha. I might loop the bands next  time for these instead of running 2 side by side , I think with my height I'll  get way more tension that way. 135x2 225x2 330x2x2x2x2x2x2 385x1  405x1
> 
> Deadlifts - 60% 1rm 2 bands per side - 330/4x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 480 top of the movement , no straps today , right hand held tight.
> 
> Bent Rows - no bands - 185x10 190x10 195x10
> 
> Front Squats - backwards SSB havent added these in for quite a while and drew on  @eazy  for some inspiration to get em done - I started low with these and was a good thing I did by the end of the 3rd set my legs were shaking. - 150x10 170x10 190x10
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 15


beautifully done yano!


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Week 3 Day 1 - Dynamic Lower
> 
> Today was a good one , everything moved good , nice energy. Was hot for here 88 degrees and 76% humidty like walkin out in to warm soup even with the fans on down there I was sweating like a whore in the front pew at church.
> 
> Box Squats - 60% 1rm 2 bands per side - These were fun , took longer to set up for than it did to rep out haaahaha. I might loop the bands next  time for these instead of running 2 side by side , I think with my height I'll  get way more tension that way. 135x2 225x2 330x2x2x2x2x2x2 385x1  405x1
> 
> Deadlifts - 60% 1rm 2 bands per side - 330/4x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 480 top of the movement , no straps today , right hand held tight.
> 
> Bent Rows - no bands - 185x10 190x10 195x10
> 
> Front Squats - backwards SSB havent added these in for quite a while and drew on  @eazy  for some inspiration to get em done - I started low with these and was a good thing I did by the end of the 3rd set my legs were shaking. - 150x10 170x10 190x10
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 15


and i love that song lol


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> 150x10 170x10 190x10


nice work


----------



## Yano

eazy said:


> nice work


Thank Ya Sir !


----------



## Trendkill

I believe I read somewhere that mountain dwarves are allergic to water.  This could be what you are experiencing.  You may want to consult the book "The Two Towers" by a guy named J.R.R. Tolkien.  He is an expert in such matters and has actually written extensively on the subject.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I believe I read somewhere that mountain dwarves are allergic to water.  This could be what you are experiencing.  You may want to consult the book "The Two Towers" by a guy named J.R.R. Tolkien.  He is an expert in such matters and has actually written extensively on the subject.


----------



## Yano




----------



## presser

Yano said:


>


wtf? lol


----------



## Yano

Week 3 Day 2 Dynamic Upper 

Finally got my shit together and got to work. Got my focus got to yelling at the ghosts a bit ,, they yelled back ... so that took a bit ,, but once we were done arguing I was ready to lift  👍 

Flat Bench 60% 1rm 1 band per side - bands + bar x 10 , 135x3 230x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3

JM Press - I havent tried to 1rm these so I went around 80% of my current 5  rep max which would be 100 and went up from there ,, hope thats ok it.  100x10 105x10 110x5 115x10

DB Press - Ok I am 5's n 10's limited so I have to do these one side at a time to get a good weight on my loadable handles.. whats that fancy word ,, unilateral ? fucked if I know but once I'm over 40lbs its one side at a time for now - 45x12 50x12 55x12 60x12

Standing Rows - Same deal on  these as the JM Press 70% of the current 5m and worked up from there -  80x10 85x10 90x10 95x10

Finished off with 3 sets of 20 pushups just for the fuck of it.


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Week 3 Day 2 Dynamic Upper
> 
> Finally got my shit together and got to work. Got my focus got to yelling at the ghosts a bit ,, they yelled back ... so that took a bit ,, but once we were done arguing I was ready to lift  👍
> 
> Flat Bench 60% 1rm 1 band per side - bands + bar x 10 , 135x3 230x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3
> 
> JM Press - I havent tried to 1rm these so I went around 80% of my current 5  rep max which would be 100 and went up from there ,, hope thats ok it.  100x10 105x10 110x5 115x10
> 
> DB Press - Ok I am 5's n 10's limited so I have to do these one side at a time to get a good weight on my loadable handles.. whats that fancy word ,, unilateral ? fucked if I know but once I'm over 40lbs its one side at a time for now - 45x12 50x12 55x12 60x12
> 
> Standing Rows - Same deal on  these as the JM Press 70% of the current 5m and worked up from there -  80x10 85x10 90x10 95x10
> 
> Finished off with 3 sets of 20 pushups just for the fuck of it.


good stuff yano... 

myself i wouldn not attempt the jm for a 1RM to risky... i would stay with 3's or 5's or higher or even doing a TUT which i do for like 1min sets 2 to 3 set to change things up.. adding sometiims chains or on a slight incline etc... i always change it up myself ... 

that band is still going strong


----------



## presser

i also love JM's love them... i do sometimes off the rack bars dead stops and then push up to complete they really work that lock out great


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


>


Uuuuuuuuuuuummmmmm....


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Week 3 Day 2 Dynamic Upper
> 
> Finally got my shit together and got to work. Got my focus got to yelling at the ghosts a bit ,, they yelled back ... so that took a bit ,, but once we were done arguing I was ready to lift
> 
> Flat Bench 60% 1rm 1 band per side - bands + bar x 10 , 135x3 230x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3
> 
> JM Press - I havent tried to 1rm these so I went around 80% of my current 5 rep max which would be 100 and went up from there ,, hope thats ok it. 100x10 105x10 110x5 115x10
> 
> DB Press - Ok I am 5's n 10's limited so I have to do these one side at a time to get a good weight on my loadable handles.. whats that fancy word ,, unilateral ? fucked if I know but once I'm over 40lbs its one side at a time for now - 45x12 50x12 55x12 60x12
> 
> Standing Rows - Same deal on these as the JM Press 70% of the current 5m and worked up from there - 80x10 85x10 90x10 95x10
> 
> Finished off with 3 sets of 20 pushups just for the fuck of it.



Fuckkkk I see you big Yannnnnnn! Killed those flat benches. Dude tell me how pumped your chest and arms were after this session!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presser

Bomb10shell said:


> Uuuuuuuuuuuummmmmm....


that is what i said ...


----------



## Yano

Ok weight and weiner update 

Managed 3 liters of water yesterday , working the 2nd for today so far. The peeing situation is resolving itself , urines a bit cloudy still in the morning but nothing like it was when I started drinking more. 

Scale this morning after all the constitutionals was 222 on the nose. 

So I started this "recomp" if you will at 238 and  yes I know some folks hate that word but I wasn't really going for a cut , so much as trading solid for jelly and with @Joliver 's advice on a few things it definitely would not have gone as well. 

I got down to 232 fairly quickly , swapped my protocol around for something a bit dryer and started the extra cardio putting miles on the bike , got down to 225 ,, then as we know from the past pages ,, I bloated back up to 230. 

Everyone assured me not to worry it was just water ,, so I've cut out adding salt to my food , just eating it how the ol lady hands it to me , and pounding the water down as much as I can stand and in 4 days now the scale says 222 this morning. 

Lifts have been going well and I've been able to keep my percentages up. 

I haven't changed my macros any or my eating habits just cut out the extra salt and added in the water. 

This has got me a little excited if this is just truly extra water i'm dropping and some fat I should be able to raise my macros just a bit from the 250 200 22 maybe bring my fat up to 50 or 75 .. see how i feel I know a PbnJ would be might fucking good right now ...


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Ok weight and weiner update
> 
> Managed 3 liters of water yesterday , working the 2nd for today so far. The peeing situation is resolving itself , urines a bit cloudy still in the morning but nothing like it was when I started drinking more.
> 
> Scale this morning after all the constitutionals was 222 on the nose.
> 
> So I started this "recomp" if you will at 238 and  yes I know some folks hate that word but I wasn't really going for a cut , so much as trading solid for jelly and with @Joliver 's advice on a few things it definitely would not have gone as well.
> 
> I got down to 232 fairly quickly , swapped my protocol around for something a bit dryer and started the extra cardio putting miles on the bike , got down to 225 ,, then as we know from the past pages ,, I bloated back up to 230.
> 
> Everyone assured me not to worry it was just water ,, so I've cut out adding salt to my food , just eating it how the ol lady hands it to me , and pounding the water down as much as I can stand and in 4 days now the scale says 222 this morning.
> 
> Lifts have been going well and I've been able to keep my percentages up.
> 
> I haven't changed my macros any or my eating habits just cut out the extra salt and added in the water.
> 
> This has got me a little excited if this is just truly extra water i'm dropping and some fat I should be able to raise my macros just a bit from the 250 200 22 maybe bring my fat up to 50 or 75 .. see how i feel I know a PbnJ would be might fucking good right now ...


great stuff yano.. glad you are gettin used to the water intake...


----------



## Yano

presser said:


> great stuff yano.. glad you are gettin used to the water intake...


Yeah its not hard to do it just ranks up there with punching yourself in the nuts 15 20 times


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Yeah its not hard to do it just ranks up there with punching yourself in the nuts 15 20 times


LOLi hear ya man....


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Yeah its not hard to do it just ranks up there with punching yourself in the nuts 15 20 times


How much water are you getting in these days?


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> How much water are you getting in these days?


3 liters yesterday and that's what i'm shooting for again today, almost done with the 2nd one now. 

Once the rivers clear all day I'll probably cut back down to 2 unless this gets easier ,, i'm tired of peeing every hour and hearing my belly slosh around.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> 3 liters yesterday and that's what i'm shooting for again today, almost done with the 2nd one now.
> 
> Once the rivers clear all day I'll probably cut back down to 2 unless this gets easier ,, i'm tired of peeing every hour and hearing my belly slosh around.


Are you still a sparkley unicorn pisser?


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Are you still a sparkley unicorn pisser?


No ma'am I think my days as a Brony are over with , no rainbows or sparkles. lil cloudy still first thing in the morning but nothing like it was at all , you can see through it. 

Scary to think that was 6lbs of salt and sediment ... i'm still trying to wrap my head around that.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> No ma'am I think my days as a Brony are over with



Uh huh....suuuuure they are. 😉 your sloshy belly got me laughing too. Don't stop the water now! Keep going


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Uh huh....suuuuure they are. 😉 your sloshy belly got me laughing too. Don't stop the water now! Keep going


I will for sure , best ive felt in years.


----------



## Joliver

Yano said:


> Ok weight and weiner update
> 
> Managed 3 liters of water yesterday , working the 2nd for today so far. The peeing situation is resolving itself , urines a bit cloudy still in the morning but nothing like it was when I started drinking more.
> 
> Scale this morning after all the constitutionals was 222 on the nose.
> 
> So I started this "recomp" if you will at 238 and  yes I know some folks hate that word but I wasn't really going for a cut , so much as trading solid for jelly and with @Joliver 's advice on a few things it definitely would not have gone as well.
> 
> I got down to 232 fairly quickly , swapped my protocol around for something a bit dryer and started the extra cardio putting miles on the bike , got down to 225 ,, then as we know from the past pages ,, I bloated back up to 230.
> 
> Everyone assured me not to worry it was just water ,, so I've cut out adding salt to my food , just eating it how the ol lady hands it to me , and pounding the water down as much as I can stand and in 4 days now the scale says 222 this morning.
> 
> Lifts have been going well and I've been able to keep my percentages up.
> 
> I haven't changed my macros any or my eating habits just cut out the extra salt and added in the water.
> 
> This has got me a little excited if this is just truly extra water i'm dropping and some fat I should be able to raise my macros just a bit from the 250 200 22 maybe bring my fat up to 50 or 75 .. see how i feel I know a PbnJ would be might fucking good right now ...



Excellent work, fam. I'm big proud. Now if i could just be consistent like that....


----------



## Yano

Joliver said:


> Excellent work, fam. I'm big proud. Now if i could just be consistent like that....


🤗💋


----------



## Trendkill

I hereby dub the Clear Pisser. You’re kidneys are probably in shock lol.


----------



## Gibsonator

Yano said:


> Ok weight and weiner update
> 
> Managed 3 liters of water yesterday , working the 2nd for today so far. The peeing situation is resolving itself , urines a bit cloudy still in the morning but nothing like it was when I started drinking more.
> 
> Scale this morning after all the constitutionals was 222 on the nose.
> 
> So I started this "recomp" if you will at 238 and  yes I know some folks hate that word but I wasn't really going for a cut , so much as trading solid for jelly and with @Joliver 's advice on a few things it definitely would not have gone as well.
> 
> I got down to 232 fairly quickly , swapped my protocol around for something a bit dryer and started the extra cardio putting miles on the bike , got down to 225 ,, then as we know from the past pages ,, I bloated back up to 230.
> 
> Everyone assured me not to worry it was just water ,, so I've cut out adding salt to my food , just eating it how the ol lady hands it to me , and pounding the water down as much as I can stand and in 4 days now the scale says 222 this morning.
> 
> Lifts have been going well and I've been able to keep my percentages up.
> 
> I haven't changed my macros any or my eating habits just cut out the extra salt and added in the water.
> 
> This has got me a little excited if this is just truly extra water i'm dropping and some fat I should be able to raise my macros just a bit from the 250 200 22 maybe bring my fat up to 50 or 75 .. see how i feel I know a PbnJ would be might fucking good right now ...


Bro I haven't heard this song in forever!!!!
Good shit on the recomp.
Salt isn't an enemy, it's necessary imo, unless you're dumping a teaspoon on your meals.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I hereby dub the Clear Pisser. You’re kidneys are probably in shock lol.


Like I mentioned to bombshell ,, It's hard to wrap my head around it really when I sit n think of it. Was that really 6lbs of sediment and salt n trash I just washed out of my guts ? .. its a bit disturbing in all honesty.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Like I mentioned to bombshell ,, It's hard to wrap my head around it really when I sit n think of it. Was that really 6lbs of sediment and salt n trash I just washed out of my guts ? .. its a bit disturbing in all honesty.


Just gotta keep those arroyos clear and free flowing


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Like I mentioned to bombshell ,, It's hard to wrap my head around it really when I sit n think of it. Was that really 6lbs of sediment and salt n trash I just washed out of my guts ? .. its a bit disturbing in all honesty.


I would have paid to see the look on a nurses face if you had to submit a urine sample at the lab.


----------



## CJ

Trendkill said:


> I would have paid to see the look on a nurses face if you had to submit a urine sample at the lab.


Swampwater piss


----------



## Yano

Got full on stupid today ,, didnt really stick to the progression so good , didn't really worry about sets n reps ,,

 I just needed to go heavy n get some screaming done it's been a pretty tense few days around here and I just needed to let the beast out to wander ... no videos today the evil interferes with the electronics   

GM from lower pins ,, dropped 2 holes from last week , just about poopin height 👍 - You will always see some fluff in these when I start with them I have to get my hips going slow with GMs like a train leaving the station or ill end up in a pile on the floor for a week. - empty bar x 10 150x3 240x3 330x3 380x1 400x1 410x1 420x1 425x1 430x1*PR

1" Deficit Deadlifts - Been a while since i've done these and they went well. 315x3 felt really stupid light up to 365x3  still felt like paper  385x3 405x3 deffinitely working now - 415x3 425x1 435x1 445x1 455x1  - had to grab the straps - 465x1 475x1*PR

Front Squats - I promised myself i would do more of these and today was no different cus it was max day so I got stupid and suprised myself quite a bit. - 150x3 felt really light 240x3 felt just as light  290x3 started to feel like work 320x1 should backed down and hit 310 for a triple here lookin back, but I kept goin 325x1 330x1 335x1 340x1*PR and I'm showed I managed it to be honest. 

Ok here's where shit gets a lil weird ,, my hips were tired by this point , I didnt wanna run RDL again and GHR's and Reverse hypers popped into my head .. Ive never done either ,, so ,, after juggling a bar and some plates around for a place to hook my feet 

Glue Ham Raises - no weight just my fattitude - 4 sets of 8 

Propped the bench up on some plates enough so I could get a full bend and went for it 

Reverse Hypers - 4 sets of 8


----------



## IronSoul

Hell yeah man. You put some work in. I know how those days are. Sometimes it’s just therapy. Congrats on the PR. I wish my gym had flute ham machines. Those are incredible. I bet you felt amazing after today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah man. You put some work in. I know how those days are. Sometimes it’s just therapy. Congrats on the PR. I wish my gym had flute ham machines. Those are incredible. I bet you felt amazing after today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive been wanting a ghr table for a while and just monkeyd around with a bar n plates used the chains for  brakes so it didnt roll on me and did them on the deadlift platform 

the reverse hypers i did by putting a bar wth weights in the rack and propping up one end of the bench so i could bend my upper body all the way down , it worked really well


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Ive been wanting a ghr table for a while and just monkeyd around with a bar n plates used the chains for brakes so it didnt roll on me and did them on the deadlift platform
> 
> the reverse hypers i did by putting a bar wth weights in the rack and propping up one end of the bench so i could bend my upper body all the way down , it worked really well



That’s awesome it worked out so well. Good ideas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Nice rage session Yano!


----------



## Yano

89 degrees ,,,, not much a breeze ,, sweating my ass off ,,, 10 miles in and done


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> 89 degrees ,,,, not much a breeze ,, sweating my ass off ,,, 10 miles in and done



10 miles on a bike? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> 10 miles on a bike?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stationary bike , I vary the tensions n keep my speed up around 29 mph , 10 miles takes me 23 min roughly a little less. I do 10 in the morning and 10 at night.


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Stationary bike , I vary the tensions n keep my speed up around 29 mph , 10 miles takes me 23 min roughly a little less. I do 10 in the morning and 10 at night.



Man that’s awesome. I need to do that shit. I really need to start getting more cardio in than sex.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Man that’s awesome. I need to do that shit. I really need to start getting more cardio in than sex.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One sure helps with the other I assure you ... I don't sound like a freight train now with all the huffin n puffin haaahaah ,, although I do occasionally let  out a loud  WOOOWOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> One sure helps with the other I assure you ... I don't sound like a freight train now with all the huffin n puffin haaahaah ,, although I do occasionally let out a loud WOOOWOOOOOOOO!!!



Hahahhaha I feel that. I sound like a fucking ogre when I let those out. I’m laughing so hard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Got full on stupid today ,, didnt really stick to the progression so good , didn't really worry about sets n reps ,,
> 
> I just needed to go heavy n get some screaming done it's been a pretty tense few days around here and I just needed to let the beast out to wander ... no videos today the evil interferes with the electronics


I understand the need to go off the reservation every now and then.  Exorcise those demons.  

I would suggest a deload next week for ME lower.  You did 3 max effort lifts in one session and the body is going to need a little time to recover from that.  Just hit assistance work and then get back on track the following week.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I understand the need to go off the reservation every now and then.  Exorcise those demons.
> 
> I would suggest a deload next week for ME lower.  You did 3 max effort lifts in one session and the body is going to need a little time to recover from that.  Just hit assistance work and then get back on track the following week.


Right on , i feel good today took a nap , rode my bike. middle back is a bit tired im guessing from the heavy front squats or the fact ive never done GHR or Rev Hypers , they felt really good after wards too.

So far at least no fatigue to speak of physically or mentally i feel good about the work outs , where I am , im positive got good energy ,, I just needed to vent out all that happening to the son in law in my own special way.


----------



## Yano

Week 3  Day 4 Max Upper 

Today went really well , good energy everything moved well , got a lil farther on floor presses than I thought which was nice. 

Floor Press - Working up to 1rm - to be honest I wasnt sure if I should of just bumped up by quarters to my max or gone the normal work route , so I went the work route. 
empty bar x 10 185x3 225x3 245x3 255x3 265x3 270x2 275x1 280x1 285x1 290x1

Spoto Press - Wide grip for me , little finger on the outer ring went for sets of 12 for something totally different - Took a second to find an opener but these were work - 165x12 170x12 175x12

Incline Bench - 155x12 160x12 165x12

Seated Db Press - 35x12 40x12 45x12

Concentration Curls added these on to the end for fun - 35x12  40x12 45x12


----------



## Yano

Ive shared this with a few folks. Its worth 6:44 seconds don't matter how old , dont matter what we do ... practice makes permanent. Love the Process.


----------



## Yano

Ok calves are hard to get a picture of without knowing shit about lighting ,,, i must of tried 20 times ,, still cant see shit , but trust me in person ,  they aint too bad haaahahaha


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Ok calves are hard to get a picture of without knowing shit about lighting ,,, i must of tried 20 times ,, still cant see shit , but trust me in person ,  they aint too bad haaahahaha
> View attachment 25314
> 
> View attachment 25315


big calves yano!


----------



## IronSoul

Look pretty good to me boss! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

Not sure if you’re  aware of this but there appear to be two giant insects crawling up your left leg.

Also nice calves. Might make @Human_Backhoe and @silentlemon1011 jealous.  They may offer to buy them.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Ok calves are hard to get a picture of without knowing shit about lighting ,,, i must of tried 20 times ,, still cant see shit , but trust me in person ,  they aint too bad haaahaha



Nice meatsticks Yano! I didn't see where you directly train calves in you log. Do you just have naturally fabulous calves?


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Look pretty good to me boss!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man , pain in the ass takin a pic like that with just a phone on the porch, wanna set up some lights and filters , get an umbrella up so i can back light ,, maybe a couple of difusers haaahah


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Nice meatsticks Yano! I didn't see where you directly train calves in you log. Do you just have naturally fabulous calves?


Years of being big and football mostly.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Not sure if you’re  aware of this but there appear to be two giant insects crawling up your left leg.
> 
> Also nice calves. Might make @Human_Backhoe and @silentlemon1011 jealous.  They may offer to buy them.


That's Patience and Fortitude , named after the Lions outside the New York Public Library. To many , I am simply , the Roach.


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Thanks man , pain in the ass takin a pic like that with just a phone on the porch, wanna set up some lights and filters , get an umbrella up so i can back light ,, maybe a couple of difusers haaahah



Haha now we are talking. It is hard to get a pic of them by yourself though. Lighting really does make a diff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Nice meatsticks Yano! I didn't see where you directly train calves in you log. Do you just have naturally fabulous calves?


Can you guess which idiot is Uncle Yano ? haahahaah PS this is what I look like around normal sized humans ....


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Godly calves dude!


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Can you guess which idiot is Uncle Yano ? haahahaah PS this is what I look like around normal sized humans ....
> View attachment 25316


ahhhhhh number 95???


----------



## Yano

presser said:


> ahhhhhh number 95???


is that a short joke ? .....


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> is that a short joke ? .....


no actually it was the posing you did Lol in the picture lol


----------



## Yano

Yano said:


> Can you guess which idiot is Uncle Yano ? haahahaah PS this is what I look like around normal sized humans ....
> View attachment 25316



"When things are closer to you, they take up more of your field of view, so they seem bigger. When they're further away, *they take up less of your field of view*, and so seem smaller."

This is a standard across the known visual and photographic world right ? ,, yet in this picture .. I'm like 10 yds closer to the camera  than 3 people and im still an entire head shorter 

DWARF POWER !!!


----------



## Yano

presser said:


> no actually it was the posing you did Lol in the picture lol


Indoor football practice , 8 on 8 for IFL ya play ironman all game goin both ways. What was really fun about that for me was the blitzer rule ,, theres only so many down linemen right , 4 thats it so when 2 linebackers stack into the box one HAS to identify himself as the blitzer , by the snap of the ball hes gota be in the alley and behind the belt soon as that ball moves hes off the chain 

The thing that sets that apart from normal ball is ,,  they know you are coming its not a supposition on the O's part , so they know if he's going to shoot the moon I'm coming uncunted up the middle doing what ever I can to get double teamed and swing the linemen to expose the qb or interrrupt the play enough so the blitzers in clean and can tear his head off ... 

Real good fucking time but the games can get brutal.


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Indoor football practice , 8 on 8 for IFL ya play ironman all game goin both ways. What was really fun about that for me was the blitzer rule ,, theres only so many down linemen right , 4 thats it so when 2 linebackers stack into the box one HAS to identify himself as the blitzer , by the snap of the ball hes gota be in the alley and behind the belt soon as that ball moves hes off the chain
> 
> The thing that sets that apart from normal ball is ,,  they know you are coming its not a supposition on the O's part , so they know if he's going to shoot the moon I'm coming uncunted up the middle doing what ever I can to get double teamed and swing the linemen to expose the qb or interrrupt the play enough so the blitzers in clean and can tear his head off ...
> 
> Real good fucking time but the games can get brutal.


very cool yano sounds fun man..


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Indoor football practice , 8 on 8 for IFL ya play ironman all game goin both ways. What was really fun about that for me was the blitzer rule ,, theres only so many down linemen right , 4 thats it so when 2 linebackers stack into the box one HAS to identify himself as the blitzer , by the snap of the ball hes gota be in the alley and behind the belt soon as that ball moves hes off the chain
> 
> The thing that sets that apart from normal ball is ,,  they know you are coming its not a supposition on the O's part , so they know if he's going to shoot the moon I'm coming uncunted up the middle doing what ever I can to get double teamed and swing the linemen to expose the qb or interrrupt the play enough so the blitzers in clean and can tear his head off ...
> 
> Real good fucking time but the games can get brutal.


sounds like a good way to disrupt the quarter back for sure. practice makes perfect as always


----------



## Yano

presser said:


> sounds like a good way to disrupt the quarter back for sure. practice makes perfect as always


practice makes permanent ,, nothing is perfect.


----------



## presser

lol true


----------



## Yano

Week 4 Day 1 Deload style Dynamic Lower No mains

This weeks a deload so today was short sweet n simple like that girl we took to the 8th grade prom all those many moons ago , you remember ? lil on the heavy side and that crooked eye but man she had them tig ol bittys

50% of 1rm on the opener

Good Mornings Low from the Hooks - 175x10 180x10 185x10 190x10

Bent Rows - 135x10 140x10 145x10 150x10

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 10

Russian Twists 45 lbs in hand arms extended medicine ball style - 4 sets of 10


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Week 4 Day 1 Deload style Dynamic Lower No mains
> 
> This weeks a deload so today was short sweet n simple like that girl we took to the 8th grade prom all those many moons ago , you remember ? lil on the heavy side and that crooked eye but man she had them tig ol bittys
> 
> 50% of 1rm on the opener
> 
> Good Mornings Low from the Hooks - 175x10 180x10 185x10 190x10
> 
> Bent Rows - 135x10 140x10 145x10 150x10
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 10
> 
> Russian Twists 45 lbs in hand arms extended medicine ball style - 4 sets of 10


right on man


----------



## Yano

presser said:


> right on man


thanks man


----------



## presser

Yano said:


> Week 4 Day 1 Deload style Dynamic Lower No mains
> 
> This weeks a deload so today was short sweet n simple like that girl we took to the 8th grade prom all those many moons ago , you remember ? lil on the heavy side and that crooked eye but man she had them tig ol bittys
> 
> 50% of 1rm on the opener
> 
> Good Mornings Low from the Hooks - 175x10 180x10 185x10 190x10
> 
> Bent Rows - 135x10 140x10 145x10 150x10
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 10
> 
> Russian Twists 45 lbs in hand arms extended medicine ball style - 4 sets of 10


great song... but i dont get the tranny in it LOL


----------



## Yano

presser said:


> great song... but i dont get the tranny in it LOL


theres more than one lol ... they did that song as a fuck you to their fans in a weird way so that video just fits the bands weird we will be what ever you think we are not attitude.

Originally their big live cover tune was War Pigs ,, after a while mike and billy got sick of playing it an there was always static between jim and mike and tension ,, doing war pigs to a chanting crowd night after night got under mikes skin quite frankly , it was just too much of jim puffing up his chest and peacocking for him to stand

Billy was the one i'm pretty sure that decided they should record it and it was a good thing they did it was their 3rd largest hit and got them into the british top 10.

Mike always laughed when he was asked about it in the beginning and how the crowd would be screaming for War Pigs and they would drop into Easy ,, he said he was never so satisfied to see hundreds of middle fingers go up haaahaha.


----------



## Yano

Ok I don't see all that big a difference but then again its not all that much of a weight difference when you are as much of a potato as I am. An  yeah the poses are for reference and laughs ,,, trust me

Top Pic - 232



Bottom Pic 220


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Ok I don't see all that big a difference but then again its not all that much of a weight difference when you are as much of a potato as I am. An  yeah the poses are for reference and laughs ,,, trust me
> 
> Top Pic - 232
> View attachment 25418
> 
> 
> Bottom Pic 220
> 
> View attachment 25420


Flexx it Yano!


----------



## iGone

Yano said:


> Ok I don't see all that big a difference but then again its not all that much of a weight difference when you are as much of a potato as I am. An  yeah the poses are for reference and laughs ,,, trust me
> 
> Top Pic - 232
> View attachment 25418
> 
> 
> Bottom Pic 220
> 
> View attachment 25420


You can definitely see the changes! Good shit dude!


----------



## Yano

iGone said:


> You can definitely see the changes! Good shit dude!


Thanks man !


----------



## Yano

Week 4 Day 2 Dynamic Upper Deload Acc only 50% -55% of 1rm

Everything moved good felt good , nice n fast. 

Incline Bench - 150x10 155x10 160x10 165x10

JM Press - 95x10 100x10 105x10 110x10

Seated DB Press - 40x10 45x10 50x10 55x10

Standing OH DB Press One hand - 55x10 60x10 65x10 70x5x5

Concentration Curls for shits n giggles - 40x10 45x10 50x10 55x5x5


----------



## IronSoul

Did you get any before and afters of your legs? A lot of the difference could be there as well. Keep at it brother, looking strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Did you get any before and afters of your legs? A lot of the difference could be there as well. Keep at it brother, looking strong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Sir I didnt even  think of it


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> No Sir I didnt even think of it



Man I wish you had. I bet there’s a big change there. That’s usually the first place I lose fat and changes show. Keep at it though brotha Yano


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presser

good job yano you made tons of progress!


----------



## NbleSavage

Yano said:


> Ok I don't see all that big a difference but then again its not all that much of a weight difference when you are as much of a potato as I am. An  yeah the poses are for reference and laughs ,,, trust me
> 
> Top Pic - 232
> View attachment 25418
> 
> 
> Bottom Pic 220
> 
> View attachment 25420


Can def see the loss in yer face and around yer waist. Looks good off ye!


----------



## Trendkill

Damn this log moves fast. I should have been a little more detailed on my deload recommendation. You only needed to deload on your max effort lower day. Simply drop the max effort lift for the week and just do accessories. Everything else can be run as usual.


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> Can def see the loss in yer face and around yer waist. Looks good off ye!


Thanks man !!


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Damn this log moves fast. I should have been a little more detailed on my deload recommendation. You only needed to deload on your max effort lower day. Simply drop the max effort lift for the week and just do accessories. Everything else can be run as usual.


ohhh ,, thats on me then man I just misunderstood, no worries its only 2 days and I feel great for it.

I'll have that fixed faster than a 3 peckered rooster in a new hen house.


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> Got full on stupid today ,, didnt really stick to the progression so good , didn't really worry about sets n reps ,,
> 
> I just needed to go heavy n get some screaming done it's been a pretty tense few days around here and I just needed to let the beast out to wander ... no videos today the evil interferes with the electronics
> 
> GM from lower pins ,, dropped 2 holes from last week , just about poopin height 👍 - You will always see some fluff in these when I start with them I have to get my hips going slow with GMs like a train leaving the station or ill end up in a pile on the floor for a week. - empty bar x 10 150x3 240x3 330x3 380x1 400x1 410x1 420x1 425x1 430x1*PR
> 
> 1" Deficit Deadlifts - Been a while since i've done these and they went well. 315x3 felt really stupid light up to 365x3  still felt like paper  385x3 405x3 deffinitely working now - 415x3 425x1 435x1 445x1 455x1  - had to grab the straps - 465x1 475x1*PR
> 
> Front Squats - I promised myself i would do more of these and today was no different cus it was max day so I got stupid and suprised myself quite a bit. - 150x3 felt really light 240x3 felt just as light  290x3 started to feel like work 320x1 should backed down and hit 310 for a triple here lookin back, but I kept goin 325x1 330x1 335x1 340x1*PR and I'm showed I managed it to be honest.
> 
> Ok here's where shit gets a lil weird ,, my hips were tired by this point , I didnt wanna run RDL again and GHR's and Reverse hypers popped into my head .. Ive never done either ,, so ,, after juggling a bar and some plates around for a place to hook my feet
> 
> Glue Ham Raises - no weight just my fattitude - 4 sets of 8
> 
> Propped the bench up on some plates enough so I could get a full bend and went for it
> 
> Reverse Hypers - 4 sets of 8


Awesome on the PR's!! I have to look some of these up, but sounds like you killed it.


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> Thanks man , pain in the ass takin a pic like that with just a phone on the porch, wanna set up some lights and filters , get an umbrella up so i can back light ,, maybe a couple of difusers haaahah


Snapchat has all that I think. You can change them to animal calves if you want to. Fckin stupid filters


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> Ok I don't see all that big a difference but then again its not all that much of a weight difference when you are as much of a potato as I am. An  yeah the poses are for reference and laughs ,,, trust me
> 
> Top Pic - 232
> View attachment 25418
> 
> 
> Bottom Pic 220
> 
> View attachment 25420


2 things. 1) you can DEFINITELY see the difference in weight loss and definition. Separation and space between neck and shoulders and biceps look better. 

2) if I could imagine a YANO with a face, you'd be it. Exactly as I perceived your speech and attitude! 

No laughing brother, thanks for putting it out there. Great job.


----------



## solitude914

Yano said:


> Ok I don't see all that big a difference but then again its not all that much of a weight difference when you are as much of a potato as I am. An  yeah the poses are for reference and laughs ,,, trust me
> 
> Top Pic - 232
> View attachment 25418
> 
> 
> Bottom Pic 220
> 
> View attachment 25420


Definitely visible changes man. Lookin great at 220


----------



## Yano

solitude914 said:


> Definitely visible changes man. Lookin great at 220


Thanks man !


----------



## Yano

Stickler said:


> 2 things. 1) you can DEFINITELY see the difference in weight loss and definition. Separation and space between neck and shoulders and biceps look better.
> 
> 2) if I could imagine a YANO with a face, you'd be it. Exactly as I perceived your speech and attitude!
> 
> No laughing brother, thanks for putting it out there. Great job.


hahah thanks man !


----------



## Yano

Week 4 day 3  Max with a twist

Ok being i screwed up a bit misunderstanding the deload only being for max day  today is a bit of a shot at getting in the squat work i missed.

Squats no box - straight bar - worked up to what felt like 80% or a bit better hard to judge that - 20x empty bar  225x3 275x3 315x3 365x3 405x2 425x1  445x1x1x1x1x1 - these definitely need work with straight bar , felt ok but not the most stable for sure.

Straight Leg GMs -Never pushed these to 10  reps  and It's been a dogs age since I did these stiff leg to so there was a bit of wasted gas to find an opener but it came out good in the end - 175x10 180x10 185x10

RDL -No improvement on these from last time I did them same weight -  315x10 320x10 325x10

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 15


----------



## Yano

Ok Coach n trainers meeting ,, can I get all 73 of you in here for a second..*looks around n passes out folding chairs ... fuck i need a bigger office.

Ok this morning after all daily constitutionals , then 2 protein shakes and 2 pots of coffee before switching to water , I hit the scale at an even 220 ... we have arrived so to speak. 

So should I , 
A - ease back on the cardio and keep the same calorie count going 
B - keep the same 20 miles up and add in more calories to slowly stop the loss 

I asked a few folks about this and discussed it in chat with Today and Test and a few others but ill ask here as well ... 

If I choose the B option what macros would it be the most beneficial to increase a little ? macros right now are 250 200 30 = 2070 cals. I brought the fat up from 22 to 30 last week.


----------



## Trendkill

Not in my wheelhouse Yano so I'll let the other 72 people chime in here.  I can help ya gain weight all day lol.  Losing it, yeah not so much.

Can I get a cushioned chair next time too?


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Not in my wheelhouse Yano so I'll let the other 72 people chime in here.  I can help ya gain weight all day lol.  Losing it, yeah not so much.
> 
> Can I get a cushioned chair next time too?


Head Coach hell yeah I should of thought ahead n got ya one with them magic fingers hahaha


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Not in my wheelhouse Yano so I'll let the other 72 people chime in here.  I can help ya gain weight all day lol.  Losing it, yeah not so much.
> 
> Can I get a cushioned chair next time too?


An to focus my stoned head for a second over the blare of Jimi Hendrix Crosstown Traffic -- 

Gaining weight will be next for sure , the right way now that i'm leaner than Ive been in decades I'll be able to pack on some new meat. 

Then next year when the meets roll around I can be in 242 and strong enough to belong there.


----------



## Yano

Week 4 Day 4 Max Upper

Everything felt really good today , still not used to working in sets of 10's n 12's but its fun.

Bench 1 band per side to 1rm - with the bands looped on a plate like this I get roughly 30 to 40 lbs of  tension at the top of the movement on each side - hung some 5s n 10s off it to judge and saw where they stopped leaving the floor 
 bands/bar x 10 225/2x3 235/2x3 245/2x3 255/2x3 265/2x1 270/2x1 275/2x1 280/2x1*PR - with the 60 lbs added from the bands this puts this at 340 at the top of the movement if thats even close to accurate its a nice jump.

JM Press - 105x12 110x12 115x12 120x12

Seated DB Press -  i'm small plate challenged so I added a set to these and bumped up to twelve reps so I could still work both arms at once  - 40x12 45x12 50x12 55x12

Seated/Incline Press - So where I need to be for a seated press i cant get the bench far enough back to get under the bar properly so I had to drop one notch on the back of the seat. That puts these in between where a seated and incline press would be  -- 135x12 140x12 145x12 150x12

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x15


----------



## Yano

WOOOOOOOOO! Was a good one today , felt good , moved good. Zero complaints. Back on point with the lifts , back on percentages. 

Week 5 Day 1 Dynamic Lower 

Free Squat 60% 1rm 2 bands 8x2 - Looped the bands around some plates 60 is where they touched the ground then I stacked a couple on for anchors - so I'll call it a fair estimate that the bands added 120 at the top of the movement -  bar/bandsx10 135x2 225x2 300x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2

Couple of vids to see the depth close side shot set could of been deeper , the farther off set from the back doesn't look so bad 









						20220801_164950_273736596526774
					

Watch "20220801_164950_273736596526774" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						20220801_165146_273852505422719
					

Watch "20220801_165146_273852505422719" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Deadlifts 55% 1rm 2 bands 8x2 -  bands add 150 at the top - 225x2 275x2 305x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2

Front Skwatz - 10 rep sets of these is work damnnn - 170x10 175x10 180x10 185x10

Bent Rows - didnt go up in weight but added another set of 10 - 175x10 185x10 195x10 205x10 

Abs - Legs Lifts 4 sets of 15


----------



## iGone

Yano said:


> WOOOOOOOOO! Was a good one today , felt good , moved good. Zero complaints. Back on point with the lifts , back on percentages.
> 
> Week 5 Day 1 Dynamic Lower
> 
> Free Squat 60% 1rm 2 bands 8x2 - Looped the bands around some plates 60 is where they touched the ground then I stacked a couple on for anchors - so I'll call it a fair estimate that the bands added 120 at the top of the movement -  bar/bandsx10 135x2 225x2 300x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2
> 
> Couple of vids to see the depth close side shot set could of been deeper , the farther off set from the back doesn't look so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220801_164950_273736596526774
> 
> 
> Watch "20220801_164950_273736596526774" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220801_165146_273852505422719
> 
> 
> Watch "20220801_165146_273852505422719" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadlifts 55% 1rm 2 bands 8x2 -  bands add 150 at the top - 225x2 275x2 305x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2
> 
> Front Skwatz - 10 rep sets of these is work damnnn - 170x10 175x10 180x10 185x10
> 
> Bent Rows - didnt go up in weight but added another set of 10 - 175x10 185x10 195x10 205x10
> 
> Abs - Legs Lifts 4 sets of 15


Those videos were far too quiet, and not nearly enough yelling or cussing.


----------



## Trendkill

That's pretty damn close to depth Yano.  Hard to tell with the shorts on but you don't have to bury them deep.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> That's pretty damn close to depth Yano.  Hard to tell with the shorts on but you don't have to bury them deep.


Excellent , ill toss on the singlet at some point so we got a proper view , they felt good today shoulder was a lil rusty feeling at first but a bit of rubbing n working it once it  got used to being under load and by the 3rd 4th set it felt good. Straight bars feelin more comfortable again slowly


----------



## Trendkill

Sounds good.  Just no, Uhummm, front view when wearing the singlet....


----------



## iGone

Trendkill said:


> Sounds good.  Just no, Uhummm, front view when wearing the singlet....


Uhm, speak for yourself


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Sounds good.  Just no, Uhummm, front view when wearing the singlet....


When I took that pic I was 238 now at  220 it should be a bit less revealing , that and i think ima try spandex bike shorts ,, i also looked over the RPS rules and theres nothing in there that says you cant wear a cup ,, it just says you need to bring what ever your going to wear to the judges and have it all approved

tell em i got one go funny nut that looks like nixon or some shit


----------



## Trendkill

This one here's Nixon and the other one's Watergate.  You decide which one you wanna deal with.

Just a classic jock strap would probably work too.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> This one here's Nixon and the other one's Watergate.  You decide which one you wanna deal with.
> 
> Just a classic jock strap would probably work too.


The other ones Mojo hahaah


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> WOOOOOOOOO! Was a good one today , felt good , moved good. Zero complaints. Back on point with the lifts , back on percentages.
> 
> Week 5 Day 1 Dynamic Lower
> 
> Free Squat 60% 1rm 2 bands 8x2 - Looped the bands around some plates 60 is where they touched the ground then I stacked a couple on for anchors - so I'll call it a fair estimate that the bands added 120 at the top of the movement -  bar/bandsx10 135x2 225x2 300x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2
> 
> Couple of vids to see the depth close side shot set could of been deeper , the farther off set from the back doesn't look so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220801_164950_273736596526774
> 
> 
> Watch "20220801_164950_273736596526774" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220801_165146_273852505422719
> 
> 
> Watch "20220801_165146_273852505422719" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadlifts 55% 1rm 2 bands 8x2 -  bands add 150 at the top - 225x2 275x2 305x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2
> 
> Front Skwatz - 10 rep sets of these is work damnnn - 170x10 175x10 180x10 185x10
> 
> Bent Rows - didnt go up in weight but added another set of 10 - 175x10 185x10 195x10 205x10
> 
> Abs - Legs Lifts 4 sets of 15


Back looking wide asf


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Back looking wide asf


Thanks man !


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> WOOOOOOOOO! Was a good one today , felt good , moved good. Zero complaints. Back on point with the lifts , back on percentages.
> 
> Week 5 Day 1 Dynamic Lower
> 
> Free Squat 60% 1rm 2 bands 8x2 - Looped the bands around some plates 60 is where they touched the ground then I stacked a couple on for anchors - so I'll call it a fair estimate that the bands added 120 at the top of the movement -  bar/bandsx10 135x2 225x2 300x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2
> 
> Couple of vids to see the depth close side shot set could of been deeper , the farther off set from the back doesn't look so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220801_164950_273736596526774
> 
> 
> Watch "20220801_164950_273736596526774" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220801_165146_273852505422719
> 
> 
> Watch "20220801_165146_273852505422719" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadlifts 55% 1rm 2 bands 8x2 -  bands add 150 at the top - 225x2 275x2 305x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2
> 
> Front Skwatz - 10 rep sets of these is work damnnn - 170x10 175x10 180x10 185x10
> 
> Bent Rows - didnt go up in weight but added another set of 10 - 175x10 185x10 195x10 205x10
> 
> Abs - Legs Lifts 4 sets of 15


Sir we are going to need you to embed these videos. thanks in advance.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper Week 5 Day 2

Today was another fun day , everything moved well , got in some good work. Kept to my percentages and didnt blow my sets n reps ,, all in all 10 out of 10 stars.

Flat Bench 55% 1rm 40% chains 9x3 - ok so i bumped up a lil over 55% should of been at 192 but i went for  200 on the bar then the chains. bar/chains x 10 135/40x3 185/40x3 200/40x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3

Incline - 155x10 160x10 165x10 170x10

Close Grip Bench - 145x10 150x10 155x10 160x10

Seated DB Press - with the limit on small plates ive gota do these one arm at a time , hopefully that wont hurt anything - 45x10 50x10 55x10 60x10


----------



## Yano

Tonight after dynamic upper , still leaning out , still getting a bit thicker


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> Tonight after dynamic upper , still leaning out , still getting a bit thicker
> View attachment 25758


you should be proud. looking great.


----------



## Slabiathan

Yano said:


> Tonight after dynamic upper , still leaning out , still getting a bit thicker
> View attachment 25758


Looking awesome, dude!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

sexy mofo


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> Tonight after dynamic upper , still leaning out , still getting a bit thicker
> View attachment 25758


Damn right bro!


----------



## Yano

eazy said:


> you should be proud. looking great.


Thank you Sir !!


----------



## iGone

Yano said:


> Dynamic Upper Week 5 Day 2
> 
> Today was another fun day , everything moved well , got in some good work. Kept to my percentages and didnt blow my sets n reps ,, all in all 10 out of 10 stars.
> 
> Flat Bench 55% 1rm 40% chains 9x3 - ok so i bumped up a lil over 55% should of been at 192 but i went for  200 on the bar then the chains. bar/chains x 10 135/40x3 185/40x3 200/40x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3
> 
> Incline - 155x10 160x10 165x10 170x10
> 
> Close Grip Bench - 145x10 150x10 155x10 160x10
> 
> Seated DB Press - with the limit on small plates ive gota do these one arm at a time , hopefully that wont hurt anything - 45x10 50x10 55x10 60x10


Not my favorite Mojo Nixon song, but an absolute gem nonetheless haha


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Tonight after dynamic upper , still leaning out , still getting a bit thicker
> View attachment 25758


Yoked out


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Yoked out


Getting there ,, every week I can see a bit more of the old me as the fat suit melts off. Like a time machine lol


----------



## solitude914

Yano said:


> Tonight after dynamic upper , still leaning out , still getting a bit thicker
> View attachment 25758


Absolutely yoked my man, we all envy your traps


----------



## IronSoul

Boyyyy them traps are large and in charge. Looking good Yan man. Those max days were awesome too. That was a lot of max effort squatting; incredible. I would have been so gassed after that day. Congrats on the PR on the max press day as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Boyyyy them traps are large and in charge. Looking good Yan man. Those max days were awesome too. That was a lot of max effort squatting; incredible. I would have been so gassed after that day. Congrats on the PR on the max press day as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man ! I appreciate it !


----------



## Yano

solitude914 said:


> Absolutely yoked my man, we all envy your traps


Starting to see bits n pieces of myself as the jelly recedes , its nice ! lol


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> Starting to see bits n pieces of myself as the jelly recedes , its nice ! lol


Glad to hear it man..  I feel the same. Nice knowing hard work is paying off


----------



## Yano

Stickler said:


> Glad to hear it man..  I feel the same. Nice knowing hard work is paying off


just gota keep on keepin on ... discipline over motivation.


----------



## solitude914

Yano said:


> Starting to see bits n pieces of myself as the jelly recedes , its nice ! lol


Yessir, now that you're comin outta it I'm comin right into the potato physique on my bulk right now😭

Again though great to see your definition come out, in that last pic the lats poke out a bit too good shit


----------



## Yano




----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


>


What is happening here??


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


>


What is happening here??


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> What is happening here??


NPC Archivist puts vids up of junkies , freaks , whackos ... this guy appears to be a crack head on a train lol 

Skooma is a drug from Elder Scrolls a narcotic made from refined moon sugar and he uses the ,, Skooma addict bit as his recurring theme for the set ups.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> NPC Archivist puts vids up of junkies , freaks , whackos ... this guy appears to be a crack head on a train lol
> 
> Skooma is a drug from Elder Scrolls a narcotic made from refined moon sugar and he uses the ,, Skooma addict bit as his recurring theme for the set ups.


I feel like the creators of "snakes on a plane" missed an opportunity with "crackheads on a train" now


----------



## Yano

@TODAY


----------



## Yano

Week 5 Day 3 Max Lower

Ok today was a rough one , Deads went well until they didn't.  Got through it all with the help of the Almighty and i'm just gonna space out n chill or take a nap.

2" Deficit Deadlift to 1RM - Haven't done these in a bit wanted to get warmed up and my hips ready so there is a bit of fluff in the low end of these to start - empty bar x 10 - 135x3 225x3 315x3 365x3 405x3 425x2 - blew my progression here should i should went up by 10s or even 5's - 445x1 450x1 455x1 460x fail fucking miserably - 

The fail at 460 was ugly as fuck but I got lucky - Grindy as fuck got it mid quad and legs started shaking room spun I started stumbling backwards crashed into the wood stove and kind of sat on it , dropped the weight on my leg. 

Lost some control of my legs and lower half for a few just really shakey and couldn't get my shit together , a lot of staring into space and feeling lost and alone. Ol lady came down when she heard the crash but I wasn't really aware she was there until she was helping me change.

Legs not really that bad , I got a decent lump but no bruising yet. Sore as hell thats for sure even just to lay the ice bag on it is tender. 

Fought with the  wife for a bit about why im doing this ,, why do i want kill myself like this ,, when is enough enough ,, why don't I care about my self ....  why am I so stupid .... 

I didn't have  the answers she wanted , so she left me tucked in on the couch with a drink and the remote like I was a sick fucking child and told me to just rest while she took Kathy to the store for her mother. 

So once the car was out of sight I got my fat worthless ass of the couch and back down the stairs .... 

Seated GM - 150x10 155x10 160x10 165x10

Front Squats - reverse SSB - 175x10 180x10 185x10 190x10

Bent Rows - 185x10 190x10 195x10 200x10

Abs - Leg Lifts 2x15 Reverse Crunches 2x15 

Work out started at 2 officially ended at 5:30 Every rep was hell , every set was misery , I don't feel good. I just want to sleep.


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> started shaking room spun I started stumbling backwards crashed into the wood stove


Glad you didn't hit your head.


Yano said:


> I got my fat worthless ass of the couch and back down the stairs ....


The hell is wrong with you?

J/k I get it.


----------



## IronSoul

Damn son that’s rough. Glad you’re okay. That’s a lot of weight you tossed around today. Still had some great pulls with the failed 460. No wonder your body is getting like it is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

eazy said:


> Glad you didn't hit your head.
> 
> The hell is wrong with you?
> 
> J/k I get it.


damn thick head of mine is prolly the only thing i cant hurt hahaah


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Damn son that’s rough. Glad you’re okay. That’s a lot of weight you tossed around today. Still had some great pulls with the failed 460. No wonder your body is getting like it is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Shit happens be right back at it for max upper saturday  👍


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yikes Yano! I'm so glad you didn't get hurt worse. Maybe it's a good time to enjoy that rest day on the couch


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Yikes Yano! I'm so glad you didn't get hurt worse. Maybe it's a good time to enjoy that rest day on the couch


Yeah tomorrows an off day , ill just do my cardio n rest , play some games.


----------



## Slabiathan

Yano said:


> Thanks man. Shit happens be right back at it for max upper saturday  👍


Heck yeah, Yano!!


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Week 5 Day 3 Max Lower
> 
> Ok today was a rough one , Deads went well until they didn't.  Got through it all with the help of the Almighty and i'm just gonna space out n chill or take a nap.
> 
> 2" Deficit Deadlift to 1RM - Haven't done these in a bit wanted to get warmed up and my hips ready so there is a bit of fluff in the low end of these to start - empty bar x 10 - 135x3 225x3 315x3 365x3 405x3 425x2 - blew my progression here should i should went up by 10s or even 5's - 445x1 450x1 455x1 460x fail fucking miserably -
> 
> The fail at 460 was ugly as fuck but I got lucky - Grindy as fuck got it mid quad and legs started shaking room spun I started stumbling backwards crashed into the wood stove and kind of sat on it , dropped the weight on my leg.
> 
> Lost some control of my legs and lower half for a few just really shakey and couldn't get my shit together , a lot of staring into space and feeling lost and alone. Ol lady came down when she heard the crash but I wasn't really aware she was there until she was helping me change.
> 
> Legs not really that bad , I got a decent lump but no bruising yet. Sore as hell thats for sure even just to lay the ice bag on it is tender.
> 
> Fought with the  wife for a bit about why im doing this ,, why do i want kill myself like this ,, when is enough enough ,, why don't I care about my self ....  why am I so stupid ....
> 
> I didn't have  the answers she wanted , so she left me tucked in on the couch with a drink and the remote like I was a sick fucking child and told me to just rest while she took Kathy to the store for her mother.
> 
> So once the car was out of sight I got my fat worthless ass of the couch and back down the stairs ....
> 
> Seated GM - 150x10 155x10 160x10 165x10
> 
> Front Squats - reverse SSB - 175x10 180x10 185x10 190x10
> 
> Bent Rows - 185x10 190x10 195x10 200x10
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 2x15 Reverse Crunches 2x15
> 
> Work out started at 2 officially ended at 5:30 Every rep was hell , every set was misery , I don't feel good. I just want to sleep.


Haha stubborn pride will eventually get us, but hey its whats makes us us. Hopefully nothing too serious, take a rear and take it easy.


----------



## The Phoenix

Yano said:


> Tonight after dynamic upper , still leaning out , still getting a bit thicker
> View attachment 25758


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Tonight after dynamic upper , still leaning out , still getting a bit thicker
> View attachment 25758


Fuck yeah brother!


----------



## Trendkill

Ok regarding tonight is there anything other then bruising?  No structural damage right? That was a ton of volume on the deficit pulls and hitting 455 is a good Number. You still accomplished the goal of straining and getting 2-3 heavy lifts. 

Nobody except the select few, many of whom are on this board, will ever understand why we do what we do. trying to explain it is simply not possible. My wife gave up trying to understand years ago.  It simply is unexplainable and that is what makes it so amazing, primal, exhilarating and hard. It is who we are and that’s that.

Id have done the exact same thing as you.  Wait til she leaves then finish the workout. Hit the bike tomorrow and move some blood through the legs. Put this out of your mind and co tinge to focus on the task at hand.

And maybe relocate the stove?


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Ok regarding tonight is there anything other then bruising?  No structural damage right? That was a ton of volume on the deficit pulls and hitting 455 is a good Number. You still accomplished the goal of straining and getting 2-3 heavy lifts.
> 
> Nobody except the select few, many of whom are on this board, will ever understand why we do what we do. trying to explain it is simply not possible. My wife gave up trying to understand years ago.  It simply is unexplainable and that is what makes it so amazing, primal, exhilarating and hard. It is who we are and that’s that.
> 
> Id have done the exact same thing as you.  Wait til she leaves then finish the workout. Hit the bike tomorrow and move some blood through the legs. Put this out of your mind and co tinge to focus on the task at hand.
> 
> And maybe relocate the stove?


No structural damage , not even any bruising , its lumped up some like i'm trying to hide a soft ball in there but nothing more. Few broken capillaries near the surface on the inside of my leg , like vericose vein lookin things really bright blue. 

Its solid , sore to the touch even the cat jumping up on me is like ,, dude , fuck off lol but I can body weight squat both legs and pistol squat on it so i'm going to chalk this one up to God still holding my hand and go with it. 

Hit some cardio move around some , just one of them things. I get lucky some  times.

Thanks man I needed to hear that , she tries to understand but I can see the look in her eyes some times and she doesn't get it ... She loves me she just cant figure out why I cant be happy like "normal" people. Wants me to stop living in the past and be happy being treated like i'm made of glass. Its just not who or what I am.


----------



## Yano

@The Phoenix - Go choke on a poison dick you come to see what a real work out looks like between cheer leader practice ?


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> cheer leader practice


live footage


----------



## RiR0

@The Phoenix  are you seriously talking shit you melted aids victim? 
The ironic thing is that picture doesn’t look too far off from you seriously


----------



## TODAY

@Yano

Dude, you are absolutely killing it. Not only are you strong as hell by _any_ measure, your physique has also come a hell of a long way in a short period.

I still have days from time to time when I'm being mopey and putting off training due to minor ailments. Here's the heuristic I've developed to get my ass in gear:

Me: "I'm tired today, maybe I'll just put this workout off until tomorrow."

Also me: "Yano had a goddamn stroke and is still absolutely killing every workout that he does. Fuck being tired."

Works like a charm.


----------



## Yano

TODAY said:


> @Yano
> 
> Dude, you are absolutely killing it. Not only are you strong as hell by _any_ measure, your physique has also come a hell of a long way in a short period.
> 
> I still have days from time to time when I'm being mopey and putting off training due to minor ailments. Here's the heuristic I've developed to get my ass in gear:
> 
> Me: "I'm tired today, maybe I'll just put this workout off until tomorrow."
> 
> Also me: "Yano had a goddamn stroke and is still absolutely killing every workout that he does. Fuck being tired."
> 
> Works like a charm.


You guys choke me the fuck up some times ... you really do. Thanks man


----------



## Yano

I listen to a few things for motivation that I've shared , some I haven't yet. This is something I listen to at least once a week.

I know folks have their own opinions of George and yeah he might be crazier than a shit house mouse at times but this touches me. I think it would touch most of us in one way or another.


----------



## Yano

You cant stop some one that refuses to yield. You can't kill a man that isn't afraid to die. 
There's a little Ivar the Boneless in us all , we just have to find him.


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> @Yano
> 
> Dude, you are absolutely killing it. Not only are you strong as hell by _any_ measure, your physique has also come a hell of a long way in a short period.
> 
> I still have days from time to time when I'm being mopey and putting off training due to minor ailments. Here's the heuristic I've developed to get my ass in gear:
> 
> Me: "I'm tired today, maybe I'll just put this workout off until tomorrow."
> 
> Also me: "Yano had a goddamn stroke and is still absolutely killing every workout that he does. Fuck being tired."
> 
> Works like a charm.


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> You guys choke me the fuck up some times ... you really do. Thanks man


Dude Im not chokin your chicken so don't thank me brah.


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> Dude Im not chokin your chicken so don't thank me brah.


You aint got the grip strength to choke my chicken karen


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> You aint got the grip strength to choke my chicken karen


Ive been working on that actually. Farmer walks with heavy weight def help and make me pumped AF.


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> Ive been working on that actually. Farmer walks with heavy weight def help and make me pumped AF.


They are good shit , i dont have handles but i own a couple old mechanical railroad jacks , around 110 each , haul one of those around the yard in each hand for a while


----------



## lifter6973

lifter6973 said:


> Ive been working on that actually. Farmer walks with heavy weight def help and make me pumped AF.


Yeah, so now I am that guy that just quoted myself. Was it CandyCrusher that's all about the pump? Cuz Im fucking pumped baby! Yeah!


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> They are good shit , i dont have handles but i own a couple old mechanical railroad jacks , around 110 each , haul one of those around the yard in each hand for a while


Its become one of my favs lately. I need a clear spot in the gym though.


----------



## Yano




----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> You aint got the grip strength to choke my chicken karen










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> No structural damage , not even any bruising , its lumped up some like i'm trying to hide a soft ball in there but nothing more. Few broken capillaries near the surface on the inside of my leg , like vericose vein lookin things really bright blue.
> 
> Its solid , sore to the touch even the cat jumping up on me is like ,, dude , fuck off lol but I can body weight squat both legs and pistol squat on it so i'm going to chalk this one up to God still holding my hand and go with it.
> 
> Hit some cardio move around some , just one of them things. I get lucky some  times.
> 
> Thanks man I needed to hear that , she tries to understand but I can see the look in her eyes some times and she doesn't get it ... She loves me she just cant figure out why I cant be happy like "normal" people. Wants me to stop living in the past and be happy being treated like i'm made of glass. Its just not who or what I am.


Keep an eye out for infection.  I know it sounds weird but this happened to me before.  I was training for a strongman contest doing clean and press.  I missed the press on my last rep and since I wasn't using bumper plates I didn't want to drop the weight from that high (my boss at the time would've been pissed) so I "caught" it halfway down by slamming it on my thigh.  Yes I was young and dumb.  It hurt for a few days but nothing too bad.  I woke up 3 days later with my knee swollen up like a balloon all red and hot to the touch.  Went to the ER and I had a raging bacterial infection there.  Even though there was no external tearing of the skin the trauma to the area apparently caused the bacteria already in my system to go nuts.  At least this is how the doc explained.  Not saying this to scare but just for information.  Keep a close eye on it.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Thanks man I needed to hear that , she tries to understand but I can see the look in her eyes some times and she doesn't get it ... She loves me she just cant figure out why I cant be happy like "normal" people. Wants me to stop living in the past and be happy being treated like i'm made of glass. Its just not who or what I am.


If normal things made us happy we would just be normal average people with normal average lives.  Fuck that.  We do things others can't or won't.  The training, the challenge, this is what gives us joy and happiness and makes it impossible for others to understand.  I like it that way.


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> @Yano
> 
> Dude, you are absolutely killing it. Not only are you strong as hell by _any_ measure, your physique has also come a hell of a long way in a short period.
> 
> I still have days from time to time when I'm being mopey and putting off training due to minor ailments. Here's the heuristic I've developed to get my ass in gear:
> 
> Me: "I'm tired today, maybe I'll just put this workout off until tomorrow."
> 
> Also me: "Yano had a goddamn stroke and is still absolutely killing every workout that he does. Fuck being tired."
> 
> Works like a charm.


@Yano can not be felt sorry for. He’s too hung. Never feel sorry for a mfker with a big pecker.


----------



## Yano

Certain things you can say being from Maine and people think your being a smart ass like when you tell them you have no cell phone ,,

 Or when they ask the population of town and you tell them ... Not Many .. and they get a bit miffed ,, and ask ,, well what does it say on the sign when you come into town ??

And you tell  them ,,, Not Many ... and they get mad and say ,, fine don't tell me !! 

 .....


----------



## Yano

Week 5 Day 4 Max Upper

Today was solid , legs a bit lumped up still and really sore to the touch but it didn't bother anything at all. 

Pin Press - close to chest as I could get em - 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 265x3 270x1 275x1 280x1 285x1

JM Press - moved these to the 2 spot to go a bit heavier  this time around - 135x10 140x10 145x10 150x10

Standing Db Press - 40x10 45x10 50x10 55x10

Spoto Press 2 count pause - These were a bitch in the last spot with the tri's fairly well gassed not as heavy as I would of liked but deff good work - 135x10 140x10 145x10 150x10

Abs - Russian Twists - 45lb x 15 x 4


----------



## solitude914

Yano said:


> Week 5 Day 3 Max Lower
> 
> Ok today was a rough one , Deads went well until they didn't.  Got through it all with the help of the Almighty and i'm just gonna space out n chill or take a nap.
> 
> 2" Deficit Deadlift to 1RM - Haven't done these in a bit wanted to get warmed up and my hips ready so there is a bit of fluff in the low end of these to start - empty bar x 10 - 135x3 225x3 315x3 365x3 405x3 425x2 - blew my progression here should i should went up by 10s or even 5's - 445x1 450x1 455x1 460x fail fucking miserably -
> 
> The fail at 460 was ugly as fuck but I got lucky - Grindy as fuck got it mid quad and legs started shaking room spun I started stumbling backwards crashed into the wood stove and kind of sat on it , dropped the weight on my leg.
> 
> Lost some control of my legs and lower half for a few just really shakey and couldn't get my shit together , a lot of staring into space and feeling lost and alone. Ol lady came down when she heard the crash but I wasn't really aware she was there until she was helping me change.
> 
> Legs not really that bad , I got a decent lump but no bruising yet. Sore as hell thats for sure even just to lay the ice bag on it is tender.
> 
> Fought with the  wife for a bit about why im doing this ,, why do i want kill myself like this ,, when is enough enough ,, why don't I care about my self ....  why am I so stupid ....
> 
> I didn't have  the answers she wanted , so she left me tucked in on the couch with a drink and the remote like I was a sick fucking child and told me to just rest while she took Kathy to the store for her mother.
> 
> So once the car was out of sight I got my fat worthless ass of the couch and back down the stairs ....
> 
> Seated GM - 150x10 155x10 160x10 165x10
> 
> Front Squats - reverse SSB - 175x10 180x10 185x10 190x10
> 
> Bent Rows - 185x10 190x10 195x10 200x10
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 2x15 Reverse Crunches 2x15
> 
> Work out started at 2 officially ended at 5:30 Every rep was hell , every set was misery , I don't feel good. I just want to sleep.


Holy shit man sorry to hear bout all that. Thank God that it wasn't your head that got hit, hopefully it's nothing structural like ya said. Anyway despite everything that's still some solid ass work put in after the wife left


----------



## solitude914

Trendkill said:


> Nobody except the select few, many of whom are on this board, will ever understand why we do what we do. trying to explain it is simply not possible. My wife gave up trying to understand years ago.  It simply is unexplainable and that is what makes it so amazing, primal, exhilarating and hard. It is who we are and that’s that.


Amen to that


----------



## Yano

solitude914 said:


> Holy shit man sorry to hear bout all that. Thank God that it wasn't your head that got hit, hopefully it's nothing structural like ya said. Anyway despite everything that's still some solid ass work put in after the wife left


Its still sore and a bit swollen but its been fine so far , I got lucky. Took today off totally and just laid around and rested , played some games n worked on the garden.


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> Week 5 Day 3 Max Lower
> 
> Ok today was a rough one , Deads went well until they didn't.  Got through it all with the help of the Almighty and i'm just gonna space out n chill or take a nap.
> 
> 2" Deficit Deadlift to 1RM - Haven't done these in a bit wanted to get warmed up and my hips ready so there is a bit of fluff in the low end of these to start - empty bar x 10 - 135x3 225x3 315x3 365x3 405x3 425x2 - blew my progression here should i should went up by 10s or even 5's - 445x1 450x1 455x1 460x fail fucking miserably -
> 
> The fail at 460 was ugly as fuck but I got lucky - Grindy as fuck got it mid quad and legs started shaking room spun I started stumbling backwards crashed into the wood stove and kind of sat on it , dropped the weight on my leg.
> 
> Lost some control of my legs and lower half for a few just really shakey and couldn't get my shit together , a lot of staring into space and feeling lost and alone. Ol lady came down when she heard the crash but I wasn't really aware she was there until she was helping me change.
> 
> Legs not really that bad , I got a decent lump but no bruising yet. Sore as hell thats for sure even just to lay the ice bag on it is tender.
> 
> Fought with the  wife for a bit about why im doing this ,, why do i want kill myself like this ,, when is enough enough ,, why don't I care about my self ....  why am I so stupid ....
> 
> I didn't have  the answers she wanted , so she left me tucked in on the couch with a drink and the remote like I was a sick fucking child and told me to just rest while she took Kathy to the store for her mother.
> 
> So once the car was out of sight I got my fat worthless ass of the couch and back down the stairs ....
> 
> Seated GM - 150x10 155x10 160x10 165x10
> 
> Front Squats - reverse SSB - 175x10 180x10 185x10 190x10
> 
> Bent Rows - 185x10 190x10 195x10 200x10
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 2x15 Reverse Crunches 2x15
> 
> Work out started at 2 officially ended at 5:30 Every rep was hell , every set was misery , I don't feel good. I just want to sleep.


I'm just seeing this. Holy crap man. Glad to hear you didn't crack your head open or break a bone!  
On another note, you're a fucking monster "sneaking" that shit in after your wife left, way to finish strong,  even if it probably wasn't the best of ideas. 

Real question is, how you making out now?


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Its still sore and a bit swollen but its been fine so far , I got lucky. Took today off totally and just laid around and rested , played some games n worked on the garden.



Good for you, you needed that. Hope it gets back to 100 soon. Now tell me about that garden! I’ll eat all the maters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Stickler said:


> I'm just seeing this. Holy crap man. Glad to hear you didn't crack your head open or break a bone!
> On another note, you're a fucking monster "sneaking" that shit in after your wife left, way to finish strong,  even if it probably wasn't the best of ideas.
> 
> Real question is, how you making out now?


I'm fine , legs sore to the touch still and a bit swollen , just tonight after the shower I can finally see a slight bit of discoloration , not even a real bruise.

But its sore , cat jumps up on it dog paws at me , even resting my elbow on it to shit sucks lol no issues with the cardio at all I've been getting in my miles ok.

landing back on  the wood stove like that might of actually saved me a bit if i went over backwards with that out of the way I would of slammed my head into the chimney or the deck of my table saw. All my DB's are piled up there around it as well

So all in all I got lucky and God is good hahahah.


----------



## Yano

Todays theme music is for @FlyingPapaya 






Week 6 Day 1 Dynamic Lower 

Today felt really good , good strength , good intensity. Leg felt solid and strong through out todays work only time if felt sore was during the Deads from the bar rubbing up n down it. 

Squats - 65% 1RM 2 bands 6x2 - I loop the band for these to get the proper tension with my height the bands are just too long to get any real tension leaving them long and if use 2 and loop them its WAY too much - An I know this is wonky but I got 2 maxes - 550 off  the box with SSB and 455 Free with straight bar so I split the difference and base my percentage off 500 same as always - 150x2 240x2 330x2x2x2x2 after 4 sets of 2 I bumped up to my 65% of the Box max and got my last two sets in with that 360x2x2 bands add around 120 like this so imma call it at 480 at the top of the movement

Deads - 60% 1rm 2 bands 6x2 + 2 heavy pulls  not maxes - 135x1 225x1 330x2x2x2x2x2x2 365x1 385x1 4 bands adds 150 at the top for a total of 535 - no straps

GM - 155x10 160x10 165x10 170x10

Wide Grip Rows - Ive been working on widening these out grip wise slowly its cost me a bit off the top end total but I'm getting way more of my back to light up and keeping better form so that cant be a bad thing even if the total has dropped for the moment 135x10 140x10 145x10 150x10

Abs Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 15


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Todays theme music is for @FlyingPapaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Week 6 Day 1 Dynamic Lower
> 
> Today felt really good , good strength , good intensity. Leg felt solid and strong through out todays work only time if felt sore was during the Deads from the bar rubbing up n down it.
> 
> Squats - 65% 1RM 2 bands 6x2 - I loop the band for these to get the proper tension with my height the bands are just too long to get any real tension leaving them long and if use 2 and loop them its WAY too much - An I know this is wonky but I got 2 maxes - 550 off the box with SSB and 455 Free with straight bar so I split the difference and base my percentage off 500 same as always - 150x2 240x2 330x2x2x2x2 after 4 sets of 2 I bumped up to my 65% of the Box max and got my last two sets in with that 360x2x2 bands add around 120 like this so imma call it at 480 at the top of the movement
> 
> Deads - 60% 1rm 2 bands 6x2 + 2 heavy pulls not maxes - 135x1 225x1 330x2x2x2x2x2x2 365x1 385x1 4 bands adds 150 at the top for a total of 535 - no straps
> 
> GM - 155x10 160x10 165x10 170x10
> 
> Wide Grip Rows - Ive been working on widening these out grip wise slowly its cost me a bit off the top end total but I'm getting way more of my back to light up and keeping better form so that cant be a bad thing even if the total has dropped for the moment 135x10 140x10 145x10 150x10
> 
> Abs Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 15



I’m loving your program dude. You are absolutely busting ass in the gym. All those banded sets get those fibers fired up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> I’m loving your program dude. You are absolutely busting ass in the gym. All those banded sets get those fibers fired up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man , I owe it all to my coach and assistants haahahah.

 Trend taught me every thing you see here and helps me every day , this peaking program he wrote for me. I would still be spinning my wheels lost in space if it wasn't  for his patience and ability to teach. 

As well as every one else here. I am a total product of UGBB. It would be a list of 20 people or more if I put every ones name down that has helped me with lifts , form , how to eat , how to rest , how to supplement , how to do ,, well everything. 

That saying , It takes a village to raise a child ? 

I can say with pride I am that child and this is my village.


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Thanks man , I owe it all to my coach and assistants haahahah.
> 
> Trend taught me every thing you see here and helps me every day , this peaking program he wrote for me. I would still be spinning my wheels lost in space if it wasn't for his patience and ability to teach.
> 
> As well as every one else here. I am a total product of UGBB. It would be a list of 20 people or more if I put every ones name down that has helped me with lifts , form , how to eat , how to rest , how to supplement , how to do ,, well everything.
> 
> That saying , It takes a village to raise a child ?
> 
> I can say with pride I am that child and this is my village.



Hell yeah man, I love it. I’ve heard a lot of people say the same about Trend and really speak highly of him with coaching and helping. I love what we have here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Time to let shit echo across the lake for a bit ,, wife went to visit one of her girlfriends.


----------



## Yano

Week 6 Dynamic Upper Day 2 

Today was a real good one. Everything was on and moved well. 

Bench 60% 1rm + chains 9x3 135x3 205x3 added the chains 245x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3

JM Press - 140x10 145x10 150x10 155x10 

Incline Bench - 160x10 165x10 170x10 175x10

Spoto Press - I've been working on getting my hands wider and wider on these - this is about it here for me -these are middle finger on the outer ring - snatch grip kinna thang -  lost a little bit off the top but it really lights up more of my back than a closer grip so I'll work these for a while - 140x10 145x10 150x10 155x10


----------



## Trendkill

RIP Shock G


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> RIP Shock G


True Pioneer


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> True Pioneer


He was a freak of the industry.  If the ladies saw him backstage they were prepared to G.


----------



## Yano

Week 6 Day 3 Max Lower

Aw yeah break in the action when the kids stopped over by i got back on the horse once the coast was clear and finished up. Felt good , everything moved well , probably should of worked a better progression on the pin squats sort of shot to 1RM when I prolly could of got in a couple more triples

Pin Squats to 1rm - These are a huge pain in the ass for me without having real pins , trying to land right in Jhooks every time just blows . missed once and damn near went over on my face. - 150x3 240x3 330x3  405x3 455x1 465x1 475x1 480x1 485x1*PR cus ,, well i never done em like this before hahaahah. 

GM's - High to low - 160x10 165x10 170x10 175x10

Snatch Grip Rows - 140x10 145x10 150x10 155x10

Front Squats - 180x10 185x10 190x10 195x10

Abs - Twists holding 45 -  4 sets of 15


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> 485x1*PR


Nice work


----------



## Yano

eazy said:


> Nice work


Thanks !


----------



## Trendkill

Getting primed for a nice squat at the meet.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Getting primed for a nice squat at the meet.


I'm hoping for a decent one, been working straight bar as much as I can just to keep getting used to putting more on it , hit that single with 455 the other day so its not horrible.


----------



## Yano




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Yano said:


> Week 6 Day 3 Max Lower
> 
> Aw yeah break in the action when the kids stopped over by i got back on the horse once the coast was clear and finished up. Felt good , everything moved well , probably should of worked a better progression on the pin squats sort of shot to 1RM when I prolly could of got in a couple more triples
> 
> Pin Squats to 1rm - These are a huge pain in the ass for me without having real pins , trying to land right in Jhooks every time just blows . missed once and damn near went over on my face. - 150x3 240x3 330x3  405x3 455x1 465x1 475x1 480x1 485x1*PR cus ,, well i never done em like this before hahaahah.
> 
> GM's - High to low - 160x10 165x10 170x10 175x10
> 
> Snatch Grip Rows - 140x10 145x10 150x10 155x10
> 
> Front Squats - 180x10 185x10 190x10 195x10
> 
> Abs - Twists holding 45 -  4 sets of 15


Why don’t you have safety bars for that half-rack?


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why don’t you have safety bars for that half-rack?


I lift God spots .. no really.

They want 190 bucks for the arms and I've just had better things to do with that much money lately. Youngest Daughter is getting married beginning of October and since the stroke I live off my investments and the interest , there's only so much to go around.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Yano said:


> I lift God spots .. no really.
> 
> They want 190 bucks for the arms and I've just had better things to do with that much money lately. Youngest Daughter is getting married beginning of October and since the stroke I live off my investments and the interest , there's only so much to go around.


Saw horses then 👍


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Saw horses then 👍


I have done that before , or because our house is basically held up by a series of big 6x6 boxes until all the foundation work is done Ive hung straps off those and set the rack up like that ,, but the one time i did have to drop it man it shook the damn house ,, i thought the ol lady was gonna send me out for a switch ,, she was hot haahaha.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Nice pr


----------



## Yano

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Nice pr


thanks man !


----------



## quackattack

Yano said:


> Pin Squats to 1rm - These are a huge pain in the ass for me without having real pins , trying to land right in Jhooks every time just blows . missed once and damn near went over on my face. - 150x3 240x3 330x3  405x3 455x1 465x1 475x1 480x1 485x1*PR cus ,, well i never done em like this before hahaahah.


Sounds sketchy as fuck.


----------



## Yano

Some shots from the ol ladies phone during the show last night.








						20220812_133334_40921996450065 (1)
					

Watch "20220812_133334_40921996450065 (1)" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						20220812_133530_41038551107781
					

Watch "20220812_133530_41038551107781" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						20220812_133125_40793096524906
					

Watch "20220812_133125_40793096524906" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						20220812_132944_40691930311559
					

Watch "20220812_132944_40691930311559" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## IronSoul

Damn man, sorry I’ve missed so much of your log recently. That court shit had me all side tracked lol. It’s good to catch up and see the work you’re doing. Congrats on your daughter getting married, if you’re happy about that lol. If not, let me know the guys info  Also huge congrats on the PR. Another thing, I’m sure there’s a way we could figure out a way to get those safety bars for your rack. I’d rather you have them than not, or depend on something unreliable that could cause an injury. You’ve made too much damn progress for that nonsense. Keep up the good work and dedication brother. Your work ethic and positive attitude brings joy to my days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Damn man, sorry I’ve missed so much of your log recently. That court shit had me all side tracked lol. It’s good to catch up and see the work you’re doing. Congrats on your daughter getting married, if you’re happy about that lol. If not, let me know the guys info  Also huge congrats on the PR. Another thing, I’m sure there’s a way we could figure out a way to get those safety bars for your rack. I’d rather you have them than not, or depend on something unreliable that could cause an injury. You’ve made too much damn progress for that nonsense. Keep up the good work and dedication brother. Your work ethic and positive attitude brings joy to my days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm happy about it hahaahah he is a really good guy treats her well. I got no complaints.

I'll pick those arms up here soon enough God spots I do the lifting. He's never let me down so far and I'd hate to hurt his feelings  👍 

5 weeks to the meet last weeks gonna be some resting , feel great everything is moving well. This has been the most fun Ive had in years.


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Yeah I'm happy about it hahaahah he is a really good guy treats her well. I got no complaints.
> 
> I'll pick those arms up here soon enough God spots I do the lifting. He's never let me down so far and I'd hate to hurt his feelings
> 
> 5 weeks to the meet last weeks gonna be some resting , feel great everything is moving well. This has been the most fun Ive had in years.



Man, that’s all great stuff to hear. I’m happy for you dude. Definitely need that resting, you’ve been going hard. You getting excited for the meet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

Hips don't lie.  Holy shit has that girl got some wide hips.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Hips don't lie.  Holy shit has that girl got some wide hips.


Iggy got herself some super booty hahah no doubt


----------



## Yano

Just to keep the updates rolling in from fat man land 

Diets still sitting at 2300 cals for now weight fluctuates  with carbs i've noticed now having gone over a few days ,, holy shit i missed bagels hahaha. Scale says 223 today so I'm still on track for just having to roll back some carbs for a few days to make weight that makes me happy. 

Work outs have good energy right now I'm not dragging ass and forcing myself through them. It all feels on point. 

I'm a veiny bastard lol the longer this goes on the more shit appears on the shore as the ocean of shit recedes  👍 

Cardio is still the same , 10 miles in the morning 10 miles at night , pace is still the same 28-29 mph trying to hold  30 is a beast , couple minutes and I've gota back off heart rate climbs like the temp on the oven readout. 10 miles takes me 22 to 23 minutes on average , fastest time so far as been 21:40. 

No idea how many calories that burns off I don't really care it's more about heart health and keeping my breathing deep and under control. I heard about tren messing with folks air and making it hard to get wind so I really wanted to focus on that and keep my air up. I don't wanna get to the meet leaner n meaner looking that Ive been in years but not be able to jog up a flight of stairs or run back out to the car without sounding like I got TB.

Meet sneaks been ordered , I got a 15 cent squat so I went with 60 dollar shoes hah! just basic Chucks , black low tops. Should be here the 18th. That will give me a couple weeks to break em in a bit and get used to how they feel.

The one thing I might have to do is drill a new hole in my GD belt , ive lost so much weight i'm down to the last hole and ive really gota push to brace properly now. So I been giving the dewalt and box of bits the side eye but havent pulled the trigger yet. 

"If you wanna be a beast , you gota do what beasts do" ET


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> ive lost so much weight i'm down to the last hole


Bravo. Man who gets after it problems.


----------



## Yano

Lets fucking ride !!! Time to hit the wind





Week 6 Day 4 Max Upper 

Everything went well , a bit humbling on the steep inclines really  thought I would end up higher but thats just foolish thinking for a lift I seldom do ... like I said ,, humbling.

Close Grip Steep Incline Bench to 1rm - 135x3 155x3 175x3 185x3 195x2 205x1 215x1 220x1 225x1*PR cus I dont really do them , not like oooo i went up in weight. 

JM Press - Felt good today but its going to be hard to move up from 160 for a week or so by the feel of these today last set was a bitch - 145x10 150x10 155x10 160x10

Spoto Press - Kept these wide again - 145x10 150x10 155x10 160x10

Standing OH DB Press - 45x10 50x10 55x10 60x10 - finished these out but i damn near cracked my egg hahaha 

Concetration Curls - just for the fuck of it - 25x10 30x10 35x10 40x10


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Concetration Curls - *just for the fuck of it -* 25x10 30x10 35x10 40x10


I think you're jealous of big man's 15.5" arms 🤔🤣


----------



## Trendkill

One of my favorite max upper lifts and my favorite BLS album.  You were destined for greatness today.


----------



## IronSoul

Always nice to get a PR when you’re not even chasing one. Congrats on that and good work as always brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Ok this falls under the category of ,,, WTF , ghostly visit , I'm cracking up ,,, I don't know.

When I was a kid my Moms mother was the strict kids are seen and not heard type. She wasn't mean or cruel but she was ,,, set in her ways.

Ok  she had some pens  that for what ever reason meant the world to her , Parker's , Jotters and a few fountain pens. Getting caught with one of those in your hand would win you an ass whupping every time. Never understood it but they were one of her prize possessions.

Now lately i've been doing a lot of praying for our family with the son in law having the mini stroke and our kids getting covid as well as for extended family here on the site that seemed to need a few extra words said for them. 

I went out for my cardio earlier , did my 10 miles ,, dogs kept acting like they were smelling something coming from the woods ,,, not so odd ,, but they stopped moving i mean like statues ... yeah yeah i realize this sounds fucking stupid

Now I walk over to where they are staring and have a sniff and a peek around ... laying on my lawn ,,, just laying there on the lawn I fucking mowed yesterday is my Grandmothers 1954 Parker Jotter  .... Stainless upper with an olive drab green lower. She had two of them exactly the same. 

I just stood there staring at it .... I've got it here in my hand ,, it wont write but the fucking ink cartridge looks brand new .. it still clicks ,, its not dirty its not tarnished It looks like it just came out of the red glass dish she kept it in on the dinning room table. 

I'll get a pic of it when the ol lady gets home ......

I'm a little shaken to be honest right now ... I can't say i'm very religious or superstitious but this has got me rattled. 

Just gonna have a smoke and try to process WTF just happened.


----------



## DEADlifter

LSD is a helluva drug


----------



## Yano

Ok just to prove i'm not crazy , here it is. This is my Grandmothers pen , there's no doubt in my mind and it was out on my side lawn just laying  there ,,, the lawn i mowed yesterday. I havent seen these since I was a kid. 

This is one of the most fucked up things that's ever happened to me.


----------



## Trendkill

Was this pen in your possession the entire time and somehow made its way outside the house?  Or did this just randomly appear out of nowhere?  Maybe both Lol?


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Was this pen in your possession the entire time and somehow made its way outside the house?  Or did this just randomly appear out of nowhere?  Maybe both Lol?


She kept these in a glass dish on the dinning room table my whole life. When she passed away there was a bit of a family kerfuffle over who gets what as usually happens. I can honestly say I haven't seen one of them since at least 1994.

I have no clue where some of the stuff  that was in the house went she had a lot of crazy old antiques that just disappeared when cousins n relatives showed up.

So I don't know who got them or where they even went after she passed away.

2nd freakiest thing thats ever happend ,, No1 will always be my mothers shoes.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Moms shoe story?


----------



## Yano

Ok now that I opened  that can of worms ,,, Moms shoes. 

My mother died in a car crash on rte 17 in new jersey , tractor trailer didn't see her car when he switched lanes , trailer went over the front of her car and put her through a guard rail , part of a garage and a tree. She passed away on the life flight to valley hospital. 

I was the one that had to call the old man and tell him she was gone. 

He pulled up less than 6 hours later , he was close to 500 miles away when I talked to him , must of flew all night to get there. She was what held our family together she was our hero it was just a really fucked up next couple of days. 

Every one hated me for calling him but my oldest sister she was proud of me for doing it but even karen  didn't want to be around him so no one was staying at the house accept me , him and my grandmother during this time. 

No one had gone in her room but the old man. He asked folks to just give him some time and again while no one was happy ,, we left him alone. They were separated but not divorced she loved him with all her heart til the end she just didnt understand him and was  tired of being hurt. No one ever defended him like she did ,, not ever. She had this dream of still being able to change him one day and make him human again.

We have supper that night , talk a bit play some  cribbage and he goes upstairs ,,, I hear this broken voice call my name like he's hurt so I jump up and fly up the stairs ... He's white as fucking chalk ,, like human milk. 

He asks me did you go in you mothers room ? ,, No ,, did any one go in here ,, No , Pop whats wrong ,, he gets right up in my face he says are you fucking with me , don't fuck with me I'll kill you right here ,, did you go in her room ? I know that look this is about to get fucking bad ,, he is really upset. Christ Pop no WTF is wrong with you ....

He collects himself n calms down and opens the door and walks in I follow him and it was  the first time I ever saw him cry like openly cry not shed a tear like he did at my grandfathers funeral and says ,, What does this mean ,,, what's going on 

ALL ,, EVERY pair of my mothers shoes were in a line in pairs , with all the laces tied or buckles done .. what ever closed them ... from one side of the room to the other 

I got fucking goosebumps even talking about this shit 

Only thing I could think of to say was ,, Maybe she's telling us things are all in order or everything is tied up no loose ends. 

He nodded and got his shit together and shook my hand I hugged him like I was 4 again. 

That my friends is the most fucked up thing thats ever happened in my life. An I'd swear on a stack of Bibles or in any court no one entered that room but him.


----------



## Yano

An just cus its been one trippy day lets kick this off right ...






Dynamic Lower Week 7 Day 1

Everything moved well , felt good. Grip was a lil wonky once my hands got sweaty I really got a pick up some chalk here soon. No complaints though , it was a good work out

Skwatz - 75% 1rm 8x2 - bumped up in singles just to get my hips warm and not waste all kinds of energy on horse shit - 135x1 185x1 225x1 275x1 315x1 375x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2

Deadlifts - 75% 1rm 8x2 - went right into these being I was set n ready to roll - 315x1 365x1 415x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2

GM's - 160x10 165x10 170x10 175x10

Snatch Grip Bent Rows - 140x10 145x10 150x10 155x10

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x20


----------



## IronSoul

Wow man those stories gave me cold chills. I’ve some similar experiences and all you can do is just hold your face and be in shock. I think there’s a reason you experienced those. I’m not the most religious but very spiritual. Hopefully that is some kind of sign of protection for you and your family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Wow man those stories gave me cold chills. I’ve some similar experiences and all you can do is just hold your face and be in shock. I think there’s a reason you experienced those. I’m not the most religious but very spiritual. Hopefully that is some kind of sign of protection for you and your family.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried that whole spirit walk , contact your spirit animal stuff when I was much younger. I wanted like a wolf to show up or feel a bear or some thing ,, an Eagle ya know ... both times , I got a turtle hahaahah.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Yano said:


> Ok now that I opened  that can of worms ,,, Moms shoes.
> 
> My mother died in a car crash on rte 17 in new jersey , tractor trailer didn't see her car when he switched lanes , trailer went over the front of her car and put her through a guard rail , part of a garage and a tree. She passed away on the life flight to valley hospital.
> 
> I was the one that had to call the old man and tell him she was gone.
> 
> He pulled up less than 6 hours later , he was close to 500 miles away when I talked to him , must of flew all night to get there. She was what held our family together she was our hero it was just a really fucked up next couple of days.
> 
> Every one hated me for calling him but my oldest sister she was proud of me for doing it but even karen  didn't want to be around him so no one was staying at the house accept me , him and my grandmother during this time.
> 
> No one had gone in her room but the old man. He asked folks to just give him some time and again while no one was happy ,, we left him alone. They were separated but not divorced she loved him with all her heart til the end she just didnt understand him and was  tired of being hurt. No one ever defended him like she did ,, not ever. She had this dream of still being able to change him one day and make him human again.
> 
> We have supper that night , talk a bit play some  cribbage and he goes upstairs ,,, I hear this broken voice call my name like he's hurt so I jump up and fly up the stairs ... He's white as fucking chalk ,, like human milk.
> 
> He asks me did you go in you mothers room ? ,, No ,, did any one go in here ,, No , Pop whats wrong ,, he gets right up in my face he says are you fucking with me , don't fuck with me I'll kill you right here ,, did you go in her room ? I know that look this is about to get fucking bad ,, he is really upset. Christ Pop no WTF is wrong with you ....
> 
> He collects himself n calms down and opens the door and walks in I follow him and it was  the first time I ever saw him cry like openly cry not shed a tear like he did at my grandfathers funeral and says ,, What does this mean ,,, what's going on
> 
> ALL ,, EVERY pair of my mothers shoes were in a line in pairs , with all the laces tied or buckles done .. what ever closed them ... from one side of the room to the other
> 
> I got fucking goosebumps even talking about this shit
> 
> Only thing I could think of to say was ,, Maybe she's telling us things are all in order or everything is tied up no loose ends.
> 
> He nodded and got his shit together and shook my hand I hugged him like I was 4 again.
> 
> That my friends is the most fucked up thing thats ever happened in my life. An I'd swear on a stack of Bibles or in any court no one entered that room but him.


Fuck the weights. Can you just write stories? You have a good style and it’s well organized. 

Similar to Stephen King. I’d read it all for sure.


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> I tried that whole spirit walk , contact your spirit animal stuff when I was much younger. I wanted like a wolf to show up or feel a bear or some thing ,, an Eagle ya know ... both times , I got a turtle hahaahah.



Turtle wins the race my friend. Turtle is patient and doesn’t stop, much like you. Actually makes a lot of sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck the weights. Can you just write stories? You have a good style and it’s well organized.
> 
> Similar to Stephen King. I’d read it all for sure.


I've told him a several times that we need a book of Yano.  Stories like this, sayings, analogies, insights into the many musicians he's worked with, etc.

He's gotta keep the weights though.  Some masters records need to fall and if he stops lifting his wife won't know what to do with him.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I've told him a several times that we need a book of Yano.  Stories like this, sayings, analogies, insights into the many musicians he's worked with, etc.
> 
> He's gotta keep the weights though.  Some masters records need to fall and if he stops lifting his wife won't know what to do with him.


This is the beginning to the only book I've ever tried to write ...

You will have to download it , its just a preface. I zipped it so I could put it on here and the file inside is in RTF , rich text format. Should be able to double click on the file in the zip and it will open so you can read it.


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> This is the beginning to the only book I've ever tried to write ...
> 
> You will have to download it , its just a preface. I zipped it so I could put it on here and the file inside is in RTF , rich text format. Should be able to double click on the file in the zip and it will open so you can read it.



Wow man, you should definitely write literature. I just read about halfway through that before the kids went nuts. I would buy and read your stuff for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter

Dude, I was totally planning to look you up when I go to Maine next spring.  

Not with them ghosts following you around homie.  I read the shoe story in the voice of Jud Crandall.  Pretty creeped out right now.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> Dude, I was totally planning to look you up when I go to Maine next spring.
> 
> Not with them ghosts following you around homie.  I read the shoe story in the voice of Jud Crandall.  Pretty creeped out right now.


People laugh when I talk about how I've woken up at 3am for years every night and they ask why and I tell them ,, im haunted , ghosts or some shit ...  yeah some weirds shits happened over the years and it wasnt just me thats heard it or seen it but for what ever reason it seems to center around me.


----------



## NbleSavage

IronSoul said:


> Wow man, you should definitely write literature. I just read about halfway through that before the kids went nuts. I would buy and read your stuff for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^ THIS ^^ Fookin' hell @Yano  - I'd buy that shite. Ye got some talent.


----------



## DEADlifter

Yano said:


> People laugh when I talk about how I've woken up at 3am for years every night and they ask why and I tell them ,, im haunted , ghosts or some shit ...  yeah some weirds shits happened over the years and it wasnt just me thats heard it or seen it but for what ever reason it seems to center around me.


The Witching Hour


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> ^^ THIS ^^ Fookin' hell @Yano  - I'd buy that shite. Ye got some talent.


Thanks fellas , i really am flattered i never thought i was much good at it , but i do really like doing it .


----------



## Yano

People whisper how does he do it is he gifted a mutant does he have the eye of the tiger ???

*tips his hat n smiles ,,, Shux no , I got the Eye of the Haggard !!


----------



## Yano

Bruise from last week is finally showing at the surface. Doesnt show up in the pic too well. 



Dynamic Upper Week 7 day 2 

Everything moved well , no issues at all. Nice solid day

Bench 50% 1rm 1 band per side 9x3 - Have no honest way to guage the bands other than knowing it took 50lbs per side to keep em on the ground so ,, im guessing each side is close to that. -  3xbands 135x1 155x1 170x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3

Close Grip Bench - 150x10 155x10 160x10 165x10

Spoto Press - 150x10 155x10 160x10 165x10

Incline Bench - 160x10 165x10 170x5x5 175x5x3x2


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

So as some of you heard me bitching in chat earlier I finally got my new sneakers , tried em on , ordered the exact same size I wear every day ,  they are like a size and a half too long
my fucking toes don't even reach into the rubber tip of the shoe for fucks sakes.

Converse says they will exchange them but not until i send these back and they have received them so that means no meet sneaks ...so I pissed away 63 bucks on fucking shoes LOL I gota laugh or imma set em on fire in the street.

So I'm lifting in socks or my old fucked up Magregor tennis shoes WOOOOOO!

An before ya start with the oh just get these ,, just buy those here these are on sale ,, the 60 bucks i just wasted was a half weeks  grocery money. So no there won't be any running out to buy another pair.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> So as some of you heard me bitching in chat earlier I finally got my new sneakers , tried em on , ordered the exact same size I wear every day ,  they are like a size and a half too long
> my fucking toes don't even reach into the rubber tip of the shoe for fucks sakes.
> 
> Converse says they will exchange them but not until i send these back and they have received them so that means no meet sneaks ...so I pissed away 63 bucks on fucking shoes LOL I gota laugh or imma set em on fire in the street.
> 
> So I'm lifting in socks or my old fucked up Magregor tennis shoes WOOOOOO!
> 
> An before ya start with the oh just get these ,, just buy those here these are on sale ,, the 60 bucks i just wasted was a half weeks  grocery money. So no there won't be any running out to buy another pair.


That sucks, and part of the reason I hate ordering shoes, clothing, singlets, belts on line but have no option up here..... Send em back and get a smaller pair...but damn lifting in socks... assume this isnat your meet too?


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> That sucks, and part of the reason I hate ordering shoes, clothing, singlets, belts on line but have no option up here..... Send em back and get a smaller pair...but damn lifting in socks... assume this isnat your meet too?


Yah for the meet coming up ,, i have a really narrow odd stance and i pull conventional , i even squat with my legs shoulder width for the most part so socks or my old kickers will be fine , ive only ever lifted in tennis shoes or bare feet. I just wanted to look like i fit in i guess lol i know that sounds stupid


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Yah for the meet coming up ,, i have a really narrow odd stance and i pull conventional , i even squat with my legs shoulder width for the most part so socks or my old kickers will be fine , ive only ever lifted in tennis shoes or bare feet. I just wanted to look like i fit in i guess lol i know that sounds stupid


Nah it doesnt sound stupid.... yeah wide stance and sumo im socks would suck.... do what you can do with what you got


----------



## IronSoul

Fuck bro that sucks about the shoes. When is your meet man? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Sept 10th , ill be fine , hell its just a pair of shoes lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck the weights. Can you just write stories? You have a good style and it’s well organized.
> 
> Similar to Stephen King. I’d read it all for sure.


Absolutely agree!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Sorry man, my notifications for your log stopped coming in. I tried to "reset" it and it worked for a day.... all caught up now 😊


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Sorry man, my notifications for your log stopped coming in. I tried to "reset" it and it worked for a day.... all caught up now 😊


No worries this thing moves pretty  fast


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> No worries this thing moves pretty  fast


Don't they all? 😁 but seriously, write stories because I'd be all over that


----------



## Yano

Max Lower Week 7 Day 3 

Today was just odd , nothing felt good , just a blah low energy work out no matter how much I tried to get fired up. It all moved well , no complaints on the work done just ,, never felt like the demon woke up inside. 

SSB Good Mornings Heavy set of 5 not max - Worked up to this in doubles - 150x2 200x2 240x2 290x2 330x2 - 385x5 

This was work but not super hard , I bumped up to 405 , hit a double and realized I was a lil too deep in the water for a full 5 so I called it there before I blew it all too far off course.

 I gota say I was expecting a better number having hit 425 off the low pegs but .... using some reason thats only going one way and this is down and up so maybe 385 x5 aint that bad. 

Snatchy Grip Rows - 145x10 150x10 155x10 160x10

Front Skwatz - 185x10 190x10 195x10 200x10

**Plot Twist** - Calf Raizez -  - I hardly ever do these  and well I prolly shouldnt just totally write off half my legs as good enough constantly so I did em -

I do these a lil wonky - sets of 20 10 reps feet wide toes out , 10 reps feet shoulder wide toes forward - 200x20 205x20 210x20 215x20 

Why 20 rep sets ,, I figure nothing really gets more day to day work  than your calves right ? so they need to be worked in longer sets with heavy weight to get anything to grow ,, at least thats my theory. 

Abs - Reverse Crunches - 4 sets of 15


----------



## Trendkill

385 x 5 is perfect.  Sets you up for a big squat next week.


----------



## PZT

Holy fk!!! How do you do thag


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Holy fk!!! How do you do thag


I got thick hams and a fat ass lol


----------



## Yano




----------



## IronSoul

Fucking Yano doing the thing in here!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


>


Was this @Joliver  's interpretive dance?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

SSB is the bar with handles on it right?


----------



## IronSoul

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> SSB is the bar with handles on it right?



Those are called pig tails! Oh wait, we aren’t talking about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> SSB is the bar with handles on it right?


Yes Sir !


----------



## Yano

First of all this is dedicated to the ol lady ... It's her song with out a doubt. I've put it up before hahaah I'll put it up again. 






So we all know the saga of the shoes. They no fit , I got dwarf feet. 

So ol lady leaves early today for grocery shopping , she's got her list and we go over it all. Off she goes. Now we ain't like dirt poor so don't get the wrong idea there just ain't a whole lot left over with just one of us able to work and drive for now. 

Youngest is getting married , house needs work , grand kids gota have toys you know how it goes. Well we get all the groceries put away today and she say's I got ya something ,, 

I said Christ ,, it's not pink again is it ? ,,  [ a not so long story i will most likely never tell sober   ]

She laughs n says not this time and hands me a box. 

She found look alike wal-mart Chucks lol same black and white I bought but in the right size , I guess in these I'm a 9. 

She managed to find some stuff on sale and cut a few things off the list to get em for me. 

Fucking woman .... she chokes me up some times. Every one needs a best friend like her. 

So I got my meet shoes. God is Good.


----------



## Bomb10shell

We're gonna need new kicks squat pics soon 😘 go missus yano for being so daggum awesome


----------



## Joliver

Bomb10shell said:


> Was this @Joliver  's interpretive dance?



I guess I'm the butt of the joke in not one...but TWO logs now. 

I don't have to take this. I mean, I probably will...but...well...ok. 

Hi @Yano !!!


----------



## Yano

Joliver said:


> I guess I'm the butt of the joke in not one...but TWO logs now.
> 
> I don't have to take this. I mean, I probably will...but...well...ok.
> 
> Hi @Yano !!!


Hiya @Joliver !!


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> First of all this is dedicated to the ol lady ... It's her song with out a doubt. I've put it up before hahaah I'll put it up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we all know the saga of the shoes. They no fit , I got dwarf feet.
> 
> So ol lady leaves early today for grocery shopping , she's got her list and we go over it all. Off she goes. Now we ain't like dirt poor so don't get the wrong idea there just ain't a whole lot left over with just one of us able to work and drive for now.
> 
> Youngest is getting married , house needs work , grand kids gota have toys you know how it goes. Well we get all the groceries put away today and she say's I got ya something ,,
> 
> I said Christ ,, it's not pink again is it ? ,, [ a not so long story i will most likely never tell sober  ]
> 
> She laughs n says not this time and hands me a box.
> 
> She found look alike wal-mart Chucks lol same black and white I bought but in the right size , I guess in these I'm a 9.
> 
> She managed to find some stuff on sale and cut a few things off the list to get em for me.
> 
> Fucking woman .... she chokes me up some times. Every one needs a best friend like her.
> 
> So I got my meet shoes. God is Good.



That’s a good woman right there, brother. That’s awesome. I’m glad you have a best friend in your lady. Nothing better than a good woman by your side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> That’s a good woman right there, brother. That’s awesome. I’m glad you have a best friend in your lady. Nothing better than a good woman by your side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen !!


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Amen !!
> View attachment 26481


Shhiiiiiiii nobody gives a fk about dad


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> Shhiiiiiiii nobody gives a fk about dad


Sometimes I think my dog loves me the most honestly


----------



## Yano

Week 7 Day 4 Max Upper

DB Behind the back band press - 2 bands - 3xfailure - These took a while I went through 3 fails so to speak - no way to gauge the tension on these ,, im going to take a guess at roughly 40 to 50 lbs with the handles - loadable handle/2 bandsx3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3 - 3x3x3x3x3x3x3 3x3x3x3x3

Close Grip BP - 155x10 160x10 165x10 170x10

Paused Bench 2 count - swapped these out for the spoto's - 145x10 150x10 155x10 160x10

JM - Chains n plates - arms were cooked at this point had to drop some weight but the work was sure there - 105x10 115x10 120x10 125x10

Conc Curls - 25x12 30x10 35x12 40x12


----------



## Yano

Week 8 Day 1 

Nice short simple day. Felt good , Moved well. No complaints at all. 

Squat - straight bar - Heavy single up to 2nd attempt , do not miss - 135x1 225x1 315x1 365x1 405x1 425x1 445x1 - this felt solid moved well , I might of been able to push another 10lbs but this was a solid 2nd for sure and felt good. 

Dead - 70%x6 135x1 225x1 315x1 355x1x1x1x1x1x1

Bent Rows - 150x10 155x10 160x10 165x5x5

Abs - Twists 45lb plate - 4x15


----------



## Trendkill

Perfect!  That's right where you want to be for squats today.  How was depth?


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Perfect!  That's right where you want to be for squats today.  How was depth?


Low as I could get made sure of it , wife wasnt here to film. Warmed up making sure I got my ass in the grass right from jump.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Perfect!  That's right where you want to be for squats today.  How was depth?


Wish I worked on a faster descent but that will come with more time , something for next year. 

If I could get a good bomb drop and rebound off it without wasting so much time under the bar I think I could pick up a few more pounds easy.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Wish I worked on a faster descent but that will come with more time , something for next year.
> 
> If I could get a good bomb drop and rebound off it without wasting so much time under the bar I think I could pick up a few more pounds easy.


Some can and some can't.  It's really easy to loose tightness with max weights when trying to divebomb the squat.  I've seen a handful of guys do this successfully but for most it's a disaster.  Controlled decent is the key.  Not too fast, not too slow.


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Trendkill said:


> Some can and some can't.  It's really easy to loose tightness with max weights when trying to divebomb the squat.  I've seen a handful of guys do this successfully but for most it's a disaster.  Controlled decent is the key.  Not too fast, not too slow.



I used to dive bomb. But once I finally got up to 500+ I was having issues with pitching forward out of the hole. Had to good morning a few heavy ass squats on accident. I'm getting too old for that shit now. I'll be 30 in a few years 😳


----------



## Trendkill

Powerlifter_500 said:


> I'm getting too old for that shit now. I'll be 30 in a few years 😳


This is the best thing I've read all day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> This is the best thing I've read all day.


i know right jesus christ 30


----------



## Trendkill

CohibaRobusto said:


> i know right jesus christ 30


I was 30 once. I dont remember when or even how I was 30 but I know it happened, I think. Actually as far as I can tell I may have just gone from 18 straight to 46. Everything in between has been a complete blur and a wild ride And felt like it happened in about 6 months.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> I was 30 once. I dont remember when or even how I was 30 but I know it happened, I think. Actually as far as I can tell I may have just gone from 18 straight to 46. Everything in between has been a complete blur and a wild ride And felt like it happened in about 6 months.


I'm living my best life now at 47, just wish I would have started at 30 lol.


----------



## Yano

Powerlifter_500 said:


> I used to dive bomb. But once I finally got up to 500+ I was having issues with pitching forward out of the hole. Had to good morning a few heavy ass squats on accident. I'm getting too old for that shit now. I'll be 30 in a few years 😳


30 for me was ... 25 years ago. Haaahahah


----------



## Yano

Ok update from fat man central - 3 weeks out -

Diet's at 2300 cals. I can't call it much weight loss right now I'm bouncing between 219/220 for the past week.

Cardio is still 10 miles morning 10 miles evening , trying to pick the pace up a bit for a minute or two at a time for some stronger finishes. Managed to hold 32mph for a full minute .. just wow on that. If you've never felt your heart rate hit 196 ,, it's a fucking trip trust me.

No worries on the weight I'm in a good place for the meet and personally I feel freaking great I got no complaints mentally or physically.

This week's experiment is going to be 25 drol for the preworkout coming back into play and keeping an eye on water retention and bloating so i dont just puff myself up like a god damn balloon.

If at the end of the week I notice any big spike in weight or drop in what vascularity I do have I'll drop it and save it for meet day for an anger booster. Any weight gained in a week will just be water , I can drop that back out the following week simple enough.

Theory is the half tab will help offset any change in my strength or change in leverages having lost 12 lbs or so during the meet prep. I haven't seemed to have lost much off the top so I feel like im in a good place.

Trying to think about a reasonable total and I think I would be happy at 1200 or over for the work I've put in and the time I've trained. I think expecting too much more would be greedy and a bit naive.

So the goals will be 450 squat 500 dead and 320 bench. If God smiles and gives me the power to do more I'll rejoice and say thanks , if He says no well I take what I can do as my best and still rejoice and thank Him for the chance to be better than I was the day before.  👍

I suppose that's enough thinking for now ... it makes me head feel funny.


----------



## Trendkill

Very realistic numbers Yano.  The first meet is all about simply establishing a total and not bombing out.  Once that is under your belt you can start aiming for a specific total goal or lift under meet conditions.  This is the first of many.


----------



## Yano

Week 8 Day 2 Dynamic Upper

Today was another good one everything cooked right along. Good energy , good focus every thing felt proper.

Bench 55% 1RM 1 band per side  9x3 - worked these off the 340 one time over load PR again. Should of been 187 but I rounded up to 190 - A solid guess 60 lbs with the bands like this -  Bar/bandsx3x3 135/bandsx1 155/bandsx1 175/bandsx1 190/bandsx3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3

Close Grip BP - 175x10 180x10 185x10 190x10

Wide Grip Spoto - 145x10 150x10 155x10 160x10

JM Press with chains - Tri's were cooked and doin these last was a hoot , good shit. 120x10 125x10 130x5x5 135x5x3x2

Ez Bar Curls - yep you read it right - 2 sets hands outside 2 sets hands inside 65x10 70x10 75x10 80x10


----------



## IronSoul

Hell yeah man, getting close. I can’t wait to see how the meet goes. Sounds like you’re in a good place for it, physically and mentally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah man, getting close. I can’t wait to see how the meet goes. Sounds like you’re in a good place for it, physically and mentally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sir I feel fit as a fiddle. Lookin forward to Christmas Morning so to speak


----------



## Thewall

Nice job man. Didn’t know you were in a meet   That’s great. Kick ass man!!!


----------



## Yano

Week 8 Day 3 Max Lower

Today went really well , just no pop or drive. Got a ton on my mind with the wedding coming up , trying to get my old man to at least listen to me about her wanting him there.  The man never even held her as a baby , didn't come to see our kids til the youngest was 8.

 I keep holding out for him to turn human before its too late ,,, but I dont know why I bother. Family to him is just some thing to use abuse steal from and lie too. Yeahhh  there's some happy bullshit huh ? haahahaha WOOOOOOOOO!!!

Deads - Work up to opener - 135x1 185x1 225x1 315x1 405x1 425x1 moved really well - 455x1 little more work but it moved with decent speed 465x1 slower but she went - 475x1 this one felt more like a solid second attempt to me so I called it there. 

*I did load up 500 for shits n giggles just to see how it felt , it moved LOL but she definitely felt like a final attempt so I didn't force it or even fuck with it I just set it down. Too close to be fucking up the program with some curious george ego bullshit. 

GM - Wanted to go a bit heavier on these but not full stupid 10 rep sets the 5x5 is just stopping to get air not a rack n restart - 240x5x5 2605x5 2805x5 2905x5

Front Squats - 190x10 195x10 200x10 205x10

RDL - havent worked these in a while wasnt sure about 10 rep sets , these were sure a bit of work at the end - 225x10 230x10 240x10 245x10

Abs - Dragon Flags - holy fucking bad form Thursday Batman !! Its been too long since ive done these , it was fun but GDamn - 4 sets of 10


----------



## Trendkill

Yano, Yano, Yano!  Leave the big pull for the meet!  Opener is all you need to do.  Deadlifts are grouchy, unpredictable and easily offended motherfuckers.  They don't like to be bothered too much before a meet.  Let them be, feed them, encourage them, but don't wake them up until meet day!


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Yano, Yano, Yano!  Leave the big pull for the meet!  Opener is all you need to do.  Deadlifts are grouchy, unpredictable and easily offended motherfuckers.  They don't like to be bothered too much before a meet.  Let them be, feed them, encourage them, but don't wake them up until meet day!


Yah i set it right back down i didn't even give it any real effort just wanted to see how it felt. i could tell by how it felt just getting past my ankles that it was better than a 2nd and i just put it down.

Best thing about all that is my hand was solid as a rock. Chalk is amazing !!


----------



## Trendkill

Squat and especially bench you can get away with heavier stuff right before a meet.  Deadlifts, in my experience, not so much.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Squat and especially bench you can get away with heavier stuff right before a meet.  Deadlifts, in my experience, not so much.


455 felt solid moved well , it wasnt like speedy but it moved fine so im guessing some where around there for the opener maybe ? ... 475 was deffinitely work but not a grinder by any means just a steady pull

I can definitely see where losing weight changed some of my leverage could of just been my head being other places but things felt heavy today ya know. nothing was a feather. 

Meet adrenaline should get me a few lbs if i dont blow it.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> 455 felt solid moved well , it wasnt like speedy but it moved fine so im guessing some where around there for the opener maybe ? ... 475 was deffinitely work but not a grinder by any means just a steady pull
> 
> I can definitely see where losing weight changed some of my leverage could of just been my head being other places but things felt heavy today ya know. nothing was a feather.
> 
> Meet adrenaline should get me a few lbs if i dont blow it.


I would go 425 for the opener, 475 for a second and if all goes well give 500 a rip.  You will be fatigued from squat and bench already and a lot of guys only have enough gas for 2 pulls.  With all the cardio and volume of training you've been doing I don't think you will have that problem but it's still the first meet so no way to know just yet.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I would go 425 for the opener, 475 for a second and if all goes well give 500 a rip.  You will be fatigued from squat and bench already and a lot of guys only have enough gas for 2 pulls.  With all the cardio and volume of training you've been doing I don't think you will have that problem but it's still the first meet so no way to know just yet.


Sounds right on to me , i'm all for it.

Im a lil short on air after uhh ,, bedroom cardio ,, but not on the bike at all so my air should ,,, should be ok , crossed fingers


----------



## Btcowboy

Trendkill said:


> I would go 425 for the opener, 475 for a second and if all goes well give 500 a rip.  You will be fatigued from squat and bench already and a lot of guys only have enough gas for 2 pulls.  With all the cardio and volume of training you've been doing I don't think you will have that problem but it's still the first meet so no way to know just yet.


Preach it brother.... 🙌


----------



## PZT

Seems like with some of the accessory movements in your log you’d pull more but I know we all have different body types. Like my dynamic work and weights on accessories are way lower then what my top end strength is. I would assume techniques play a roll too. 

Hopefully the peak week and such makes meet day feel like a breeze


----------



## PZT

Also your song probably hurts your leverages


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Seems like with some of the accessory movements in your log you’d pull more but I know we all have different body types. Like my dynamic work and weights on accessories are way lower then what my top end strength is. I would assume techniques play a roll too.
> 
> Hopefully the peak week and such makes meet day feel like a breeze


I think i might of bit myself in the ass by going with the 10 rep sets and starting too light in all honesty. Next time around I'll probably stay in the 5-8 range and work heavier where I am more comfortable.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Also your song probably hurts your leverages


not a misfits fan ?


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Seems like with some of the accessory movements in your log you’d pull more but I know we all have different body types. Like my dynamic work and weights on accessories are way lower then what my top end strength is. I would assume techniques play a roll too.
> 
> Hopefully the peak week and such makes meet day feel like a breeze


This my best so far since the come back , its 455 in plates and 150 in bands. But I gota use the straps , thats  really the difference in my pulls , my right hand holds or it doesnt , with straps I do pretty good. 








						20220704_153021_234684620637765
					

Watch "20220704_153021_234684620637765" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## IronSoul

First off, I dig misfits. Good jams. Miss that kinda music, and their tee shirts. Funny how now days it’s “cool” to be a misfit, and back then you were a freak. 

Great lifts man, pulling some heavy shit. I’m so excited to see your meet results bro. 

Also, sorry to hear about your old man and all of that. That’s fucking tough bro. I wish you the best on that. Everyone at Ug loves the fuck out of ya though brother!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> First off, I dig misfits. Good jams. Miss that kinda music, and their tee shirts. Funny how now days it’s “cool” to be a misfit, and back then you were a freak.
> 
> Great lifts man, pulling some heavy shit. I’m so excited to see your meet results bro.
> 
> Also, sorry to hear about your old man and all of that. That’s fucking tough bro. I wish you the best on that. Everyone at Ug loves the fuck out of ya though brother!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!

Yeah he is a special snowflake for sure, there's reasons out of 8 kids only 2 of us talk to him. When I brought up the fact that we just want him here cus he is family , he told me he doesn't need family and to stop bothering him about it.

Inside some where I love him cus he's my father ya know but I hate him and I will never understand him or how fucking cruel he can be and just laugh about it like he does.


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Yeah he is a special snowflake for sure, there's reasons out of 8 kids only 2 of us talk to him. When I brought up the fact that we just want him here cus he is family , he told me he doesn't need family and to stop bothering him about it.
> 
> Inside some where I love him cus he's my father ya know but I hate him and I will never understand him or how fucking cruel he can be and just laugh about it like he does.



I do get that, absolutely. I think biologically it’s almost impossible to not have that love and want for him. Or to hold onto that 10% that one day they will fucking wake up and have an epiphany or come to Jesus moment. I have some relationships like that as well in my family, my father somewhat but not to that level. That’s hard man. But proud as hell of you for becoming who you are and being the father you are. I hate that you and your family/siblings have to deal with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> This my best so far since the come back , its 455 in plates and 150 in bands. But I gota use the straps , thats  really the difference in my pulls , my right hand holds or it doesnt , with straps I do pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220704_153021_234684620637765
> 
> 
> Watch "20220704_153021_234684620637765" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


Love it Yano!! Awesome


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> not a misfits fan ?


*slong

Lol


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> This my best so far since the come back , its 455 in plates and 150 in bands. But I gota use the straps , thats  really the difference in my pulls , my right hand holds or it doesnt , with straps I do pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220704_153021_234684620637765
> 
> 
> Watch "20220704_153021_234684620637765" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


Fking awesome lift. Do you pull slack out of the bar or prefer the grip and rip approach?


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Fking awesome lift. Do you pull slack out of the bar or prefer the grip and rip approach?


I just grip n rip , when I think about a lift and do all that breathing and tightening and lookin like im going to dive into the water ,, i cant pull shit its so fucking odd 

Like i just have to walk up to it grab it and go.


----------



## Yano

Week 8 Day 4 Max Upper

Today rocked , I got no complaints. Everything moved well bench went good everything was clicking.

Bench - work up to opener wife wasnt home to call so I paused a 2 count on my chest - Ok we already know I went past the opener so theres no point in faking innocence ,,, I got issues its been established haahahaah. 
empty bar x 10 135x1 185x1 225x1 255x1*this felt really good moved well would make a good opener for sure - 265x1 275x1 285x1 295x1 .. and ... 315x1 hahaah yeah told ya.

 I had to know it's been eating at me. 315 moved slow , ass came off the bench a bit but it was a solid moving rep didn't ever feel like too much or like I bit off more than I could chew. Safe educated guess my max is some where around 325 ?

Close Grip Bench - wanted to get some heavier work done being I had just shot up the benching like that so I dropped these to sets of 5 and bumped up the weight to 5lbs over my 10 rep max - seemed reasonable but not stupid - 225x5 230x5 235x5 240x5

Shrugs - haven't done these for a while and same as CG's I bumped up weight and went to 5x5 - same as the close 5 lbs over the 10 rep max and went from there and as above that seemed reasonable but not stupid - 230x5 235x5 240x5 245x5 250x5

Wide Grip Spoto - always a favorite - 160x10 165x10 170x10 175x10

Ez Curls - 2 sets wide hands 2 sets close bumped these up to 12 reps - 65x12 70x12 75x12 80x12


----------



## Trendkill

Yano!!!!!

You are supposed to be peaking for a meet in two weeks!  Save the big lifts for the platform. This is part of the process. You go hard for a long time then gradually pull back a bit, let super compensation work it’s magic and then go nuclear on game day. I know it’s hard to lay off when you’re feeling good but you have to save it for the meet.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Yano!!!!!
> 
> You are supposed to be peaking for a meet in two weeks!  Save the big lifts for the platform. This is part of the process. You go hard for a long time then gradually pull back a bit, let super compensation work it’s magic and then go nuclear on game day. I know it’s hard to lay off when you’re feeling good but you have to save it for the meet.
> 
> View attachment 26870


feel like im getting weaker by the day ,, its driving me nuts


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> feel like im getting weaker by the day ,, its driving me nuts


Is hard but trust the process


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Is hard but trust the process


yeah i know its all in my head i just have a problem shaking it some days


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Yano!!!!!
> 
> You are supposed to be peaking for a meet in two weeks!  Save the big lifts for the platform. This is part of the process. You go hard for a long time then gradually pull back a bit, let super compensation work it’s magic and then go nuclear on game day. I know it’s hard to lay off when you’re feeling good but you have to save it for the meet.
> 
> View attachment 26870


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Yano said:


> feel like im getting weaker by the day ,, its driving me nuts



You’re not getting weaker. Your strength is still there but remember fatigue masks it’s expression. Like @Trendkill said, this is the whole reason for the peak and super compensation will do it’s beautiful thing when you remove the fatigue during your taper.


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> Yano!!!!!
> 
> You are supposed to be peaking for a meet in two weeks! Save the big lifts for the platform. This is part of the process. You go hard for a long time then gradually pull back a bit, let super compensation work it’s magic and then go nuclear on game day. I know it’s hard to lay off when you’re feeling good but you have to save it for the meet.
> 
> View attachment 26870



Haha this 100% but at the same time, nice work on the bench. I think you’re gonna get above 325, honestly. That 315 was after a lot of singles. But listen to Trend, and smoke the meet with it bro. It’s been awesome seeing your progress dude.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall

Awesome job Yano. Fucken meets are awesome, rooting for ya. Definitely listen to trend, great advice!!!


----------



## Butch_C

I am excited about your meet. Following along in your progression has been great.


----------



## Yano

Butch_C said:


> I am excited about your meet. Following along in your progression has been great.


Thanks man , I've had the most fun getting ready for this I have had in years. What I've learned here and having every one behind me , Trend coaching me , CJ n Joli answering every ridiculous question I have from what to use to how to dress to what to eat haahahah. 

Team like this we can't go wrong.


----------



## Yano

@Butch_C 

An this entire meet would never have happened if it wasn't for @BigBaldBeardGuy  , straight up 100% all his doing. 

I had been wanting to do a meet and every one had convinced me I was ready , just do it and have fun. So I started looking for meets but I was looking in the completely wrong spot and the only date's I had found for Maine had passed by. 

Well thank God BBBG lurks chat a bit , he must of seen what we were talking about and puts up a link to a Fed thats hosting a meet in Maine ... shazam!!

Rest is log history so to speak.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Yano said:


> @Butch_C
> 
> An this entire meet would never have happened if it wasn't for @BigBaldBeardGuy  , straight up 100% all his doing.
> 
> I had been wanting to do a meet and every one had convinced me I was ready , just do it and have fun. So I started looking for meets but I was looking in the completely wrong spot and the only date's I had found for Maine had passed by.
> 
> Well thank God BBBG lurks chat a bit , he must of seen what we were talking about and puts up a link to a Fed thats hosting a meet in Maine ... shazam!!
> 
> Rest is log history so to speak.


Happy to help. You're going to have a great time and you're going to do a great job! And you'll officially be able to call yourself a Powerlifter!


----------



## Yano

Week 9 Day 1 Dynamic Lower

Today went well , stayed on program. Not sure if the squats are as low as I would like them to be I've got some mobility work and stretching to work on. 

Squat - Work up to 80-85% of 1rm - 135x3 225x3 275x2 315x2 365x1 400x1 wasnt sure about depth so I hit one more 400x1









						20220829_143600
					

Watch "20220829_143600" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						20220829_143725 (1)
					

Watch "20220829_143725 (1)" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Deadlift - Work up 4 reps with 70% 1rm - 135x3 225x3 315x3 385x1x1x1x1








						20220829_145017_309035318784403
					

Watch "20220829_145017_309035318784403" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Front Squats 195x10 200x10 205x10 210x5x5

Abs - Reverse Crunches 4 sets of 15

And a pic of a freshly reduced fat man. Boxers over  briefs hides the anaconda much better and it sort of blends in. Not all that comfortable but its better than every one staring.


----------



## Trendkill

The squats are very close.  Judging the squat is very subjective and standards are all over the place.  A lot of times if you sink the opener you may get the benefit of the doubt on later attempts.  The deads looked really good and really easy as they should. 

Try this to help open your hips.  You can use a dumbbell instead of a kettlebell or even a 25lb plate:


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Week 9 Day 1 Dynamic Lower
> 
> Today went well , stayed on program. Not sure if the squats are as low as I would like them to be I've got some mobility work and stretching to work on.
> 
> Squat - Work up to 80-85% of 1rm - 135x3 225x3 275x2 315x2 365x1 400x1 wasnt sure about depth so I hit one more 400x1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220829_143600
> 
> 
> Watch "20220829_143600" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220829_143725 (1)
> 
> 
> Watch "20220829_143725 (1)" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadlift - Work up 4 reps with 70% 1rm - 135x3 225x3 315x3 385x1x1x1x1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220829_145017_309035318784403
> 
> 
> Watch "20220829_145017_309035318784403" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Squats 195x10 200x10 205x10 210x5x5
> 
> Abs - Reverse Crunches 4 sets of 15
> 
> And a pic of a freshly reduced fat man. Boxers over  briefs hides the anaconda much better and it sort of blends in. Not all that comfortable but its better than every one staring.
> View attachment 26934


Nice work  but no boxers at meet only tighty whitey undies


----------



## Btcowboy

Also bad angle to judge depth on those. I think what I see is a tad high yet.


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Nice work  but no boxers at meet only tighty whitey undies


I guess i gota buy some ,,, i dont even own any poker panties my junk never did fit in em


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> The squats are very close.  Judging the squat is very subjective and standards are all over the place.  A lot of times if you sink the opener you may get the benefit of the doubt on later attempts.  The deads looked really good and really easy as they should.
> 
> Try this to help open your hips.  You can use a dumbbell instead of a kettlebell or even a 25lb plate:


Groovy , i'm all over these. I think i'm like an inch off where I need to be or so , its close for sure. I'm just not as deep as I think I am. I can fix that.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> I guess i gota buy some ,,, i dont even own any poker panties my junk never did fit in em


I wear boxer briefs and needed to get the briefs as well. I hate them buts only 1 day lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Those deads looked smooth like puddin. Nice work. Really looking forward to your meet!


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Those deads looked smooth like puddin. Nice work. Really looking forward to your meet!


Thanks , its going to be alot of fun no matter what. dream come true stuff.


----------



## Yano

Junkie expandin' limits
Funky integration
Record needles showin' doses
With white Moses, party population
Peeps catch the beat, frantic pours pourin'
Strobe lights on, polygon
Hallucination gives you more than crazy moods
Stretch the grooves for the flock
No a-muck, super duper hi-tech rock
For the soft knock or hard knock
Down to few bucks, taxi cab aftershock
Follows the drug, marathon, strechtin' on
Till the fever pitch drops
Junkie expand its limits

Show stops, door pops
Bouncers out bouncin' get fat nuts
Night clubbin' flock
Steppin' slow-mo like sand box
Got these souls rollin'
Standin' like ships on stones
Satiated, blatant, tainted
Now sanity shows holes
Sleep overcome the ones
That followed the god of fun
Honey buns with bums
Get the watchful eye stunned
Teens get me spirited
Exchangin' digits from sky pagers
To disco mania never sayin' to ya
The lust is major
Catch the brothers on the rebound
With skins on the skeez route
Those with wheels, fleshy feels
Surely got clout, what it's all about?
Stretchin' the funky addiction
Line to line, minds unwind
With the cocaine dissolution
Syringe tricks the kick in private seclusion
Chase the rush, it was tough to loose
The kaleidoscopic illusion
Stretch the limit, kill the cynic
In the human shell
Feel the funky, never flunky
In the Junkie XL.

Junkie expand its limits


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Groovy , i'm all over these. I think i'm like an inch off where I need to be or so , its close for sure. I'm just not as deep as I think I am. I can fix that.


It's very close.  Might want to drop the opener just a bit and really hammer the depth.  I'll PM you some suggestions later.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> It's very close.  Might want to drop the opener just a bit and really hammer the depth.  I'll PM you some suggestions later.


Right on Sir


----------



## IronSoul

Bro all of that weight looked very easy for you. That’s so awesome to see. I’m glad someone with PL experience came in with feedback on the depth. All I know is that judging can be tough, that’s it. It’s hard to completely judge it not being in person as well. As far as moving the weight, you smoked it. You made that and the dead look like a warm up, seriously. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Bro all of that weight looked very easy for you. That’s so awesome to see. I’m glad someone with PL experience came in with feedback on the depth. All I know is that judging can be tough, that’s it. It’s hard to completely judge it not being in person as well. As far as moving the weight, you smoked it. You made that and the dead look like a warm up, seriously.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the deads have come along really well , Trend introducing me to the wonderful world of bands has made all the difference in the world. 

I think just making sure I get that last inch of depth is going to be my only issue and ill work on that from now til the meet with the stretches Trend had for me and ill just work some heel sitters with empty bar if he thinks thats a good idea as well.


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Yeah the deads have come along really well , Trend introducing me to the wonderful world of bands has made all the difference in the world.
> 
> I think just making sure I get that last inch of depth is going to be my only issue and ill work on that from now til the meet with the stretches Trend had for me and ill just work some heel sitters with empty bar if he thinks thats a good idea as well.



You’re doing everything you should be, and I’m glad you have the support from Trend. You can’t go wrong there. The bands make a world of difference in absolutely anything you use them for. It’s mine blowing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Ok whats the only thing that can make my heart race more than blow , a good hummer or hitting 150 mph on my bike ? .....

Opening my Email and finding this.

 🥰👿

2022 RPS Maine State Powerlifting Championships! Lifter email

We are excited to be back in Maine with the crew form North East Iron Works for another great meet
back at Skolfield Sports Performance. This is the venue that started RPS in Maine!

The meet will have atleast 3 flights of lifters for the day!!
We will have 3 monolifts, 3 competition benches and 3 deadlift platforms available. We will be using a
Okie squat bar (55lbs), Iron Wolfe Bench bar (50lbs), Texas Deadlift Bar (45lbs)
Weights will all be in lbs with Elieko calibrated comp plates.

Spectators and Coaches $10 (please bring cash)

For any rule questions check out revolutionpowerlifting.com

Weigh in times are:
Friday 9-11am or 4-6pm
Saturday 7am-8am
Rules start at 8am
Lifting begins at 9am

Please send all openers to me no later than September 5th

The hay is in the barn! See everyone in 2 weeks!


----------



## PZT

First squat was high you were way forward too. If your low back wasn’t as strong as it is you’d fell on your face. 2nd one was better. Looks like you could sit back more, are you opening up the taint like Daddy Coan says?


----------



## PZT

@Yano youre gonna bomb out before squats if you show up with that fkin hammer showing.


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> @Yano youre gonna bomb out before squats if you show up with that fkin hammer showing.



That’s what made him lean forward in that squat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> That’s what made him lean forward in that squat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt, musta tucked it on second attempt


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> No doubt, musta tucked it on second attempt


Thats not a belt im wearing around my waist ...


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> First squat was high you were way forward too. If your low back wasn’t as strong as it is you’d fell on your face. 2nd one was better. Looks like you could sit back more, are you opening up the taint like Daddy Coan says?


no and now that ive got some stretches to help that Ill be able to get that extra inch or two im missing my hips and hams are always tight as fuck

i  think i sort of good morning half my squats the more i watch them , like i tend to bend my upper body when I should be more upright

and im realizing this fucks me up cus that creates an illusion of depth


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> no and now that ive got some stretches to help that Ill be able to get that extra inch or two im missing my hips and hams are always tight as fuck
> 
> i  think i sort of good morning half my squats the more i watch them , like i tend to bend my upper body when I should be more upright
> 
> and im realizing this fucks me up cus that creates an illusion of depth


Great to hear you got it figured out. Hardest thing in the end I’ve had teaching is that the knees coming more forward does exactly get you to parallel or below. It’s a mind fuck


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Great to hear you got it figured out. Hardest thing in the end I’ve had teaching is that the knees coming more forward does exactly get you to parallel or below. It’s a mind fuck


Its going to be a different world having spotters there too , with out the ,, what if's in the back of my head I can let the demon out and just drop n drive like a mad man fuck it hahaha.


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Its going to be a different world having spotters there too , with out the ,, what if's in the back of my head I can let the demon out and just drop n drive like a mad man fuck it hahaha.


For the opener especially. Had a many friends get psyched out from getting reds on the opener with a weight they crush in the gym.


----------



## Yano

Trend set up openers with me and the ones we have I can knock out in my sleep so I can for sure go ass to grass on that to get my confidence up and  ready to rock n roll


----------



## BrotherIron

Yano said:


> Trend set up openers with me and the ones we have I can knock out in my sleep so I can for sure go ass to grass on that to get my confidence up and  ready to rock n roll


That's what it's all about.  Getting your openers. After that, you can throw caution to the wind but solidify those first lifts.


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> That's what it's all about.  Getting your openers. After that, you can throw caution to the wind but solidify those first lifts.


Thats exactly what we have planned , nail the first ones easy peazy and go ape shit from there


----------



## BrotherIron

Yano said:


> Thats exactly what we have planned , nail the first ones easy peazy and go ape shit from there


Yeah.  The different location, floor, equipment, time of day, etc all impact your lifting so I always say pick numbers you KNOW you can hit and then after that decide your 2nd attempts.


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> Yeah.  The different location, floor, equipment, time of day, etc all impact your lifting so I always say pick numbers you KNOW you can hit and then after that decide your 2nd attempts.


Yeah add in nerves adrenaline my ptsd bullshit anxiety ... it's going to be one special day. Me n God going to be doin a lot of  talkin .. big man gona have to leave me on speaker phone.


----------



## BrotherIron

Yano said:


> Yeah add in nerves adrenaline my ptsd bullshit anxiety ... it's going to be one special day. Me n God going to be doin a lot of  talkin .. big man gona have to leave me on speaker phone.


Leave the preconceived notions behind. Leave the expectations behind. Go out on that platform, give it your EVERYTHING, and above all else have fun.


----------



## Yano

BrotherIron said:


> Leave the preconceived notions behind. Leave the expectations behind. Go out on that platform, give it your EVERYTHING, and above all else have fun.


Thats the plan just experience it , don't project on it. This is a dream come true for me to finally get to do this. I dont want to miss a moment of it by getting too lost in my head. Been lookin forward to this for way to long


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> no and now that ive got some stretches to help that Ill be able to get that extra inch or two im missing my hips and hams are always tight as fuck
> 
> i think i sort of good morning half my squats the more i watch them , like i tend to bend my upper body when I should be more upright
> 
> and im realizing this fucks me up cus that creates an illusion of depth



Do you ever do any foam rolling? It hurts like hell, but boy does it help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Thats the plan just experience it , don't project on it. This is a dream come true for me to finally get to do this. I dont want to miss a moment of it by getting too lost in my head. Been lookin forward to this for way to long



Dude I’m getting more excited for you by the day. I think you and Trend have really worked well together to get you ready. BI always has sound advice when it comes to this too. Honestly wish I could be there for the meet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Dude I’m getting more excited for you by the day. I think you and Trend have really worked well together to get you ready. BI always has sound advice when it comes to this too. Honestly wish I could be there for the meet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This has been an incredible ride. Trend and I work well together we get along and I couldnt imagine having been able to do this with out him. I ever win the lottery , dudes getting a gold statue


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Do you ever do any foam rolling? It hurts like hell, but boy does it help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the shopping list eventually , ive got a massage gun and the wife for now


----------



## Yano

Ok so for what ever reason every video I put up ,, says unavailable ... hmph

Week 9 Day 2 Dynamic Upper

Bench - 50% 9x3 - empty barx10 135x3 155x3 170x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3

Spoto Press - the 5x5 was just a pause and a breath not a rerack - 165x10 170x10 175x5x5 180x5x5

Close Grip BP - rubber met the road on these was fun to finish with - the 5x5 was a pause for a breath - the 3x2 was a rack , couple  breaths and the finish - 180x10 185x5x5 190x5x3x2 195x5x3x2

Now I see why Trend told me this would be the hardest couple weeks as the meet got close and to install some games hahahaha , just when your ready to put in some work ,, the work is over.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Ok so for what ever reason every video I put up ,, says unavailable ... hmph
> 
> Week 9 Day 2 Dynamic Upper
> 
> Bench - 50% 9x3 - empty barx10 135x3 155x3 170x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3
> 
> Spoto Press - the 5x5 was just a pause and a breath not a rerack - 165x10 170x10 175x5x5 180x5x5
> 
> Close Grip BP - rubber met the road on these was fun to finish with - the 5x5 was a pause for a breath - the 3x2 was a rack , couple  breaths and the finish - 180x10 185x5x5 190x5x3x2 195x5x3x2
> 
> Now I see why Trend told me this would be the hardest couple weeks as the meet got close and to install some games hahahaha , just when your ready to put in some work ,, the work is over.


Almost there though right? Save the big guns for game day


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Almost there though right? Save the big guns for game day


Yes maam thats exactly the plan , deload , body recovers n slinghshots forward a bit stronger ,, and boom off we go like a rocket.


----------



## PZT

Looks like easy might have had trouble uploading his log as well


----------



## Send0

Sir, get cup or tuck between your legs(buffalo bill style). Potatoes aren't supposed to have a third leg.... actually potatoes aren't supposed to have any legs 🤔.

Looking strong man. Looking forward to see what you do at the meet.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> no and now that ive got some stretches to help that Ill be able to get that extra inch or two im missing my hips and hams are always tight as fuck
> 
> i  think i sort of good morning half my squats the more i watch them , like i tend to bend my upper body when I should be more upright
> 
> and im realizing this fucks me up cus that creates an illusion of depth


Steve Goggins, first man to squat 1100, was famous for basically doing a below parallel good morning.  Under max weights your body will automatically move to the most advantageous position.  Sometimes it will look ugly but that's ok.  Hold form as much as possible but this is where all the max effort variations come into to play.  That type of training teaches you how to think under max load and if something goes sideways you will find yourself in a position you are familiar with due to all the variations and you'll be able to recover.







Yano said:


> This has been an incredible ride. Trend and I work well together we get along and I couldnt imagine having been able to do this with out him. I ever win the lottery , dudes getting a gold statue


You are already ahead of most folks cause you're willing to compete.  This is going to be a great experience.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Steve Goggins, first man to squat 1100, was famous for basically doing a below parallel good morning.  Under max weights your body will automatically move to the most advantageous position.  Sometimes it will look ugly but that's ok.  Hold form as much as possible but this is where all the max effort variations come into to play.  That type of training teaches you how to think under max load and if something goes sideways you will find yourself in a position you are familiar with due to all the variations and you'll be able to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are already ahead of most folks cause you're willing to compete.  This is going to be a great experience.


I also need to stop putting my feet wider than I normally do ,  this isnt training I have a really odd narrow ass stance i did it tonight just the bar and sat right on my ankles


----------



## Yano

Goin back and watching even how i box squat , first  rep every time i sit , move my feet closer before i stand up .. im some kind of fucking mutant


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Steve Goggins, first man to squat 1100, was famous for basically doing a below parallel good morning.  Under max weights your body will automatically move to the most advantageous position.  Sometimes it will look ugly but that's ok.  Hold form as much as possible but this is where all the max effort variations come into to play.  That type of training teaches you how to think under max load and if something goes sideways you will find yourself in a position you are familiar with due to all the variations and you'll be able to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are already ahead of most folks cause you're willing to compete.  This is going to be a great experience.


Steve just hiding the hip crease lol


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Steve just hiding the hip crease lol


It's a well known fact that he consumed an entire bag of Takis prior to this lift.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> It's a well known fact that he consumed an entire bag of Takis prior to this lift.


It was probably Flaming Hot Cheetos but gotta go with works for you


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> It's a well known fact that he consumed an entire bag of Takis prior to this lift.


I had to google wtf Taki's actually were , here I thought it was some kind of sushi ,, its just doritos rolled up like a joint haahaahah.


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> I had to google wtf Taki's actually were , here I thought it was some kind of sushi ,, its just doritos rolled up like a joint haahaahah.


IT IS NOT DORITOS ROLLED UP LIKE A JOINT! Lol


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> I had to google wtf Taki's actually were , here I thought it was some kind of sushi ,, its just doritos rolled up like a joint haahaahah.


Me too jist bought my first bag the other day. Definitely not for me while cutting lol


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Me too jist bought my first bag the other day. Definitely not for me while cutting lol


I never heard of them before PZT , I don't think they sell them around here at all.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> I never heard of them before PZT , I don't think they sell them around here at all.


Nope took 2 weeks to find them here


----------



## PZT

Btcowboy said:


> Me too jist bought my first bag the other day. Definitely not for me while cutting lol


Yeah that carb/fat ratio only gonna work with IIFYM style lol


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> I never heard of them before PZT , I don't think they sell them around here at all.


Bet they sale sec changes though. Move to Texas Yano haha


----------



## PZT

Btcowboy said:


> Nope took 2 weeks to find them here


Damn I’d shank a Mofo for sure


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Bet they sale sec changes though. Move to Texas Yano haha


3 states I would never ever move to , California Texas or Florida ,, no way no fucking how lol


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> I had to google wtf Taki's actually were , here I thought it was some kind of sushi ,, its just doritos rolled up like a joint haahaahah.


I didn't know what it was either.

finally saw them in the store, in the beef jerky, flavored almond section.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> I didn't know what it was either.
> 
> finally saw them in the store, in the beef jerky, flavored almond section.


Takis beef jerky sticks are trash


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> 3 states I would never ever move to , California Texas or Florida ,, no way no fucking how lol


Yano you better live in Hawaii


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> Takis beef jerky sticks are trash


I'll never know.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> I'll never know.


Lucky, I threw them
Bishes out


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Yano you better live in Hawaii


The great State of Maine Sir and right proud of it.


----------



## PZT

Looks like yankee Louisiana


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Looks like yankee Louisiana


This is the northern end of the Appalachian Mountains folks forget that. Hillbillies is hillbillies , some of us live in the snow , some talk with a drawl. But were all from the same mountains.


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> This is the northern end of the Appalachian Mountains folks forget that. Hillbillies is hillbillies , some of us live in the snow , some talk with a drawl. But were all from the same mountains.


I’m like middle class white trash anyway


----------



## NbleSavage

Yano said:


> Goin back and watching even how i box squat , first  rep every time i sit , move my feet closer before i stand up .. im some kind of fucking mutant


@SFGiants  made a great video a few years back on box squatting if yer looking fer a point of comparison. Its also legendary in the UGB as he apparently filmed it immediately after robbing the 7-11 and managed to evade the cops by dashing into a PL gym and banging out a few sets in his ski mask.


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> @SFGiants  made a great video a few years back on box squatting if yer looking fer a point of comparison. Its also legendary in the UGB as he apparently filmed it immediately after robbing the 7-11 and managed to evade the cops by dashing into a PL gym and banging out a few sets in his ski mask.


Excellent Ill see if i can find it that sounds cool as hell and funny too.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> I had to google wtf Taki's actually were , here I thought it was some kind of sushi ,, its just doritos rolled up like a joint haahaahah.





PZT said:


> IT IS NOT DORITOS ROLLED UP LIKE A JOINT! Lol



Might have to move this discussion to the flame forum.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Might have to move this discussion to the flame forum.


Me and Yano were friends and he just really hurt my feelings man lol


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Me and Yano were friends and he just really hurt my feelings man lol


I still lubs you even if your choice of snacks is confusing  🥰


----------



## Yano

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> 3 states I would never ever move to , California Texas or Florida ,, no way no fucking how lol


I wouldn't move here either to be honest. I need to get off my ass and move, and find a nice place in the mountains. But I'm literally too lazy to go through the hassle of selling my house.

I obviously hate myself.


----------



## iGone

Send0 said:


> I wouldn't move here either to be honest. I need to get off my ass and move, and find a nice place in the mountains. But I'm literally too lazy to go through the hassle of selling my house.
> 
> I obviously hate myself.


Your self loathing manifests in weird ways.


----------



## Send0

iGone said:


> Your self loathing manifests in weird ways.


It's a direct result of my laziness. There's only one place these days that I bust my ass... well I would if it wasn't for having a gimpy arm right now.


----------



## iGone

Send0 said:


> It's a direct result of my laziness. There's only one place these days that I bust my ass... well I would if it wasn't for having a gimpy arm right now.



Here we go, we'll be hearing about the gimpy arm for a few years now... I've seen this before...




issa joke


----------



## Send0

iGone said:


> Here we go, we'll be hearing about the gimpy arm for a few years now... I've seen this before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issa joke


Is this the route you want to go son. We just reconciled after all these years......

You know what, I'm out of smokes... I'll be back....son...


----------



## iGone

Send0 said:


> Is this the route you want to go son. We just reconciled after all these years......
> 
> You know what, I'm out of smokes... I'll be back....son...
> 
> View attachment 27169


It's okay uncle @silentlemon1011 and uncle @FlyingPapaya bought me plenty of toys in your stead.
Although they did make mom become a Christian, she's constantly yelling about god from the bedroom when they're over....


----------



## DEADlifter

Send0 said:


> Is this the route you want to go son. We just reconciled after all these years......
> 
> You know what, I'm out of smokes... I'll be back....son...
> 
> View attachment 27169



🎶 Got a wife and kids in Baltimore, Jack.
I went out for a ride and I never went back. 🎶


----------



## Signsin1

Yano said:


>


lol.


----------



## Yano

Week 9 Day 3 Max Lower

Squats - 3 with opener - no more !! - worked up to it nice n easy 135x1 225x1 275x1 315x1 365x1 405x1x1x1 - I think these were good but i'll leave that to educated eyeballs.









						20220901_153917_516494744726826
					

Watch "20220901_153917_516494744726826" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						20220901_153857_516474113831782
					

Watch "20220901_153857_516474113831782" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						20220901_153837_516454743021216
					

Watch "20220901_153837_516454743021216" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Bent Rows - 145x10 150x10 155x10 160x10

Abs - Rev Crunches 4 sets of 15


----------



## PZT

Last one looks pretty close. How low is your bar placement?


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Last one looks pretty close. How low is your bar placement?


uhh .... huh ?


----------



## Yano

like where is it on my shoulders ? ,,, same place it always is ,, i know thats a stupid answer but i dont know shit about high or low bar or any of that i just get under it and go


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> uhh .... huh ?


The bar on you upper back. Is it on your traps or in the crook of your rear Delts?


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> The bar on you upper back. Is it on your traps or in the crook of your rear Delts?


i guess sort of trapsish ,,not real high but not low on my shoulders or back like i see some guys doing at all


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> like where is it on my shoulders ? ,,, same place it always is ,, i know thats a stupid answer but i dont know shit about high or low bar or any of that i just get under it and go


I was just think that maybe the bar is too high for you able to sit back fully once you get closer to parallel. Maybe @Trendkill can explain it or correct me once he sees them


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> I was just think that maybe the bar is too high for you able to sit back fully once you get closer to parallel. Maybe @Trendkill can explain it or correct me once he sees them


right on cus its not heavy for me , it literally feels to me like im sitting down at that point like i cant go lower but when I watch it , im no where near it its really odd


----------



## Trendkill

Judging a squat on video is notoriously difficult.  The angle of the camera, shadows, etc just tend to mess things up.  That being said, I agree with @PZT about the depth.  The 3rd one is very close and I've seen many, many squats at that depth passed in meets.  I would prefer to see it an inch lower, especially on the opener, to show judges you have no issues with depth.  

A couple things to think about:

1. A lot of lifters will travel forward over the knees as they get deeper.  This "feels" like you are going deeper but in reality you are not.  The hips and femur are just traveling forward but they are not going lower.

2. Lifters with a very low bar placement will often lean more as they get deep which also provides the illusion of depth to the brain when in reality, again, the hips and femur are in a fixed position and the back is simply going deeper into flexion.

The key is to find a bar placement that allows you to keep the torso as upright as possible while also allowing you to open your hips aka Coan's favorite saying, "spread the taint".  To do this you have to consciously think about pushing your knees out as you descend.  This is what allows the hips to sink lower and prevents excessive lean or forward travel over the knees.

@Yano try practicing this a few times with 135 on the bar.  Do some triples to get the feel of it.  Video it so we can see and provide you with some clues to use during the descent.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Judging a squat on video is notoriously difficult.  The angle of the camera, shadows, etc just tend to mess things up.  That being said, I agree with @PZT about the depth.  The 3rd one is very close and I've seen many, many squats at that depth passed in meets.  I would prefer to see it an inch lower, especially on the opener, to show judges you have no issues with depth.
> 
> A couple things to think about:
> 
> 1. A lot of lifters will travel forward over the knees as they get deeper.  This "feels" like you are going deeper but in reality you are not.  The hips and femur are just traveling forward but they are not going lower.
> 
> 2. Lifters with a very low bar placement will often lean more as they get deep which also provides the illusion of depth to the brain when in reality, again, the hips and femur are in a fixed position and the back is simply going deeper into flexion.
> 
> The key is to find a bar placement that allows you to keep the torso as upright as possible while also allowing you to open your hips aka Coan's favorite saying, "spread the taint".  To do this you have to consciously think about pushing your knees out as you descend.  This is what allows the hips to sink lower and prevents excessive lean or forward travel over the knees.
> 
> @Yano try practicing this a few times with 135 on the bar.  Do some triples to get the feel of it.  Video it so we can see and provide you with some clues to use during the descent.


Yes Sir ,, we aren't exactly seeing eye to eye at the moment so I'll have her film it tomorrow once she gets home from baby sitting.


----------



## Trendkill

This is a good visual of Ed "spreading the taint".  He has a really low bar position like always but as he hits depth watch how the position of his lower leg stays nearly vertical but it's his hips that drop into the hole.  There's no foward shift and no excessive forward lean at depth.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> This is a good visual of Ed "spreading the taint".  He has a really low bar position like always but as he hits depth watch how the position of his lower leg stays nearly vertical but it's his hips that drop into the hole.  There's no foward shift and no excessive forward lean at depth.


yeah with my fucked up stance my feet are as wide as the straps on his singlet hahaah that definitely part of my problem , that will take time to train for sure


----------



## Trendkill

Andy Huang is a little closer to your style.  He uses a lower (not low) bar placement but a fairly narrow stance.  You will notice a little bit of forward knee travel as he hits depth but more importantly look at his hips sink.  He pushes the butt to the rear as he goes down which helps guide the hips into the correct position.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Back hurts so bad I can barely walk ,, this sitting and doing nothing is fucking killing me slowly


----------



## Bomb10shell

Almost there Yano. Temporary discomfort for your day of glory.


----------



## Yano

Fire it up , I know  ya got it with ya !!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Just the gummies. Restocked yesterday 🤗


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Just the gummies. Restocked yesterday 🤗


We picked up some Black Lime at the local shop , and im really liking it a lot. 








						Black Lime aka Black Lime Special Reserve, Black Lime Special, Black Lime Reserve Weed Strain Information | Leafly
					

Black Lime, also known as "Black Lime Reserve," "Black Lime Special Reserve," and "Black Lime Special," is an indica marijuana strain bred by Aficionado Seeds. This potent indica strain descends from Woodman Canyon Oil Can, Lime Afghani, Northern Lights, Purple Kush, and Chemdawg Special...




					www.leafly.com


----------



## Trendkill

very light assistance stuff with very low volume this week up until Wednesday if you want.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> very light assistance stuff with very low volume this week up until Wednesday if you want.


Yes Sir I saw this week was just some light stuff and it was optional on the prep sheet. I've just been soaking and stretching today , this afternoon is the last push day , its just a light 5 reps i think with close grips and one accessory


----------



## Yano

Try it ,,, I won't say shit about it ,,, just do some reading and  research if you've never heard of them and give it a listen.  👍


----------



## Eric Smith

Yano said:


> I had ballooned up  to 305 taken quite a bit to get down  this far , nice job on hitting 200 , that's what I'm shooting for as well.


Continue the fight mate.  It is possible.  You'll have better health.  Adding more skeletal muscle is a positive rebound.  I'll be following also.


----------



## Yano

Lets face it ,,, were all a little fucking insane






Last nights work out was short and simple 

Week 9 Day 4 Max Upper

Work up to a light set of 5 - Close Grip BP - ebx10 185x5 205x5 215x5 225x5 230x5

1 Board Press - 225x5 230x5 235x5 240x5


----------



## Yano

Eric Smith said:


> Continue the fight mate.  It is possible.  You'll have better health.  Adding more skeletal muscle is a positive rebound.  I'll be following also.


Sitting at  219 right now. Feel like i'm in my 30's again. I move better breathe better sleep better , been knocking out 20 miles a day on the stationary bike up until this last week before the meet. Brand new life.

An man thanks for stopping in here ! I know how busy you can get, means a lot you popping in. Cheers mate


----------



## Eric Smith

Yano said:


> Sitting at  219 right now. Feel like i'm in my 30's again. I move better breathe better sleep better , been knocking out 20 miles a day on the stationary bike up until this last week before the meet. Brand new life.
> 
> An man thanks for stopping in here ! I know how busy you can get, means a lot you popping in. Cheers mate


Supporting one another is what life is about.  Never too busy.  I don't get to read all board post.  But I do take time to read.  It helps me get to know the board and the brothers here.


----------



## Yano

Warning - WAY TOO MUCH OLD MAN ASS !! - some small villages were crushed in the making of these videos 

Ok Coach Trend said no more than 135 , and hit a few squats after the stretches and such. 

That should of been done yesterday. 

We didn't get to it so I hit my full cardio this morning and when the Mrs was able to I had her film a few quick triples after I was stretched out and got my hips opened up , big difference already in just a few days of proper stretches and just letting things relax in the tub. 

I do believe we are onto something with these , they all looked plenty deep enough to my blind eye. 









						20220904_192010_7371555899427
					

Watch "20220904_192010_7371555899427" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				












						20220904_191837_7277813370764
					

Watch "20220904_191837_7277813370764" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				












						20220904_191820_7261051081760
					

Watch "20220904_191820_7261051081760" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Trendkill

Well below parallel. Nice work on the stretching and hip mobility. If you can hit that depth with 135 it will be no issue with 405.


----------



## Yano

I'll keep working mobility this week for sure , they feel real good now getting that low nothing feels funky in my lower back or hip at all.


----------



## Trendkill

Good idea. Mobility daily. Do that when you would normally do your training. Will help keep you busy and keep you from wanting to load up 500 again lol.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Well below parallel. Nice work on the stretching and hip mobility. If you can hit that depth with 135 it will be no issue with 405.


Thanks , thats really my only worry is just keeping my head and making sure i can get deep enough , as long as i dont blow the calls i can nail the 275 bench and a 405 dead is an 8 rep now I think so thats in the bag too  for the openers


----------



## Slabiathan

Just in case. This is a quick one I do. I keep the stretches short and almost rep them on training days.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Good idea. Mobility daily. Do that when you would normally do your training. Will help keep you busy and keep you from wanting to load up 500 again lol.


I swear you were in my head yesterday I was lookin at that bar after board presses thinking ... hmmm just a quick bump up to max just once ,, whos gona know 


*DONT DO IT !!!! *

and I went upstairs ....


----------



## Yano

Slabiathan said:


> Just in case. This is a quick one I do. I keep the stretches short and almost rep them on training days.


Today passed me that same vid , right on man thanks !


----------



## Slabiathan

Awesome!!


----------



## Trendkill

after the mobility work practice the commands. Just use an empty bar.

Squat
Should just be the squat and rack command. Unrack, demonstrate control, listen for the head judge. He will be directly in front of you. He will give you the squat command. Hit depth, come up. As soon as you complete the lift he will give the rack command.

Bench
only commands here should be press and rack. unpack, lower, pause, listen for press command, drive it up, listen for rack command. This is given as soon as both arms are locked out.

Deadlift
Only command here should be the down command. grip, rip, lockout. As soon as head judge sees you lock out the lift he will give a down command. Set the bar down under control. You don’t need to do a controlled negative or anything. Just set it down quickly but don’t drop it.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> I swear you were in my head yesterday I was lookin at that bar after board presses thinking ... hmmm just a quick bump up to max just once ,, whos gona know
> 
> 
> *DONT DO IT !!!! *
> 
> and I went upstairs ....


I felt a great disturbance in the force but it quickly went away.

I have a contingency plan involving sedatives and a straightjacket to keep you from lifting this last week. Jol and Slab will be called in to assist. It won’t be pretty but it will be effective.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I felt a great disturbance in the force but it quickly went away.
> 
> I have a contingency plan involving sedatives and a straightjacket to keep you from lifting this last week. Jol and Slab will be called in to assist. It won’t be pretty but it will be effective.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Things I pictured when reading these...




Yano said:


> Warning - WAY TOO MUCH OLD MAN ASS !! - some small villages were crushed in the making of these videos







Trendkill said:


> I have a contingency plan involving sedatives and a straightjacket to keep you from lifting this last week.


----------



## Trendkill

Both accurate.

+10 bonus points for posting the Metal Health album cover. That one scared the shit outta me as a kid.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Both accurate.
> 
> +10 bonus points for posting the Metal Health album cover. That one *scared the shit outta me* as a kid.


I think Yano is going to do that again in his final week


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> I think Yano is going to do that again in his final week


Very high probability. Just need to keep him focused and calm and pray that Joe gets there soon.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Both accurate.
> 
> +10 bonus points for posting the Metal Health album cover. That one scared the shit outta me as a kid.


Although I was thinking he'd look like Quiet Riot but sing some Twisted Sister 😉


----------



## Trendkill

Bomb10shell said:


> Although I was thinking he'd look like Quiet Riot but sing some Twisted Sister 😉


He’ll be singing some Warren Zevon.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> He’ll be singing some Warren Zevon.


Was trying to decide which one to match the mood of the week. All I could come up with was "poor poor pitiful me" because he'll be so bummed he can't lift anything until the day of.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Was trying to decide which one to match the mood of the week. All I could come up with was "poor poor pitiful me" because he'll be so bummed he can't lift anything until the day of.


----------



## Yano

I will never go gentle into that good night , I rage , rage against the dying of the light....


----------



## Yano




----------



## FlyingPapaya

Yano said:


> Warning - WAY TOO MUCH OLD MAN ASS !! - some small villages were crushed in the making of these videos
> 
> Ok Coach Trend said no more than 135 , and hit a few squats after the stretches and such.
> 
> That should of been done yesterday.
> 
> We didn't get to it so I hit my full cardio this morning and when the Mrs was able to I had her film a few quick triples after I was stretched out and got my hips opened up , big difference already in just a few days of proper stretches and just letting things relax in the tub.
> 
> I do believe we are onto something with these , they all looked plenty deep enough to my blind eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220904_192010_7371555899427
> 
> 
> Watch "20220904_192010_7371555899427" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220904_191837_7277813370764
> 
> 
> Watch "20220904_191837_7277813370764" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220904_191820_7261051081760
> 
> 
> Watch "20220904_191820_7261051081760" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


Fuuuuck yeah yano. I'd hug you if I could then run away really fast belt you could hurt me


----------



## Yano

"Now, your time has come, a storm of iron in the sky
War and murder come again, lucky if you die
No way to rescue destiny, scream and curse in vain
You will never be remembered, no one knows your name

When the music changes then all is broken down
Mighty cities laid to ruin, burning to the ground
Murder is become the law, you cannot make a stand
Chaos rules the world, now mortal, brotherhood of man"

Last night - 

Week 10 Day 1 

Spent the day stretching , working on mobility. 

Went for a short walk in the morning just a mile and a half , 10 miles on the bike at night just to try and keep my sanity. 

Slow body weight squats at night sitting at the bottom for a 10 count and just letting things open and relax. 

Weight is up a bit today for what ever reason , I'm not going to stress it but was a surprise  to see 221 this morning after being at 219 for a week. I think the cardio was a big factor in keeping the water down might have to add back in just a bit and cut out some water the last day before the meet , not sure yet. 4 more days to worry and wonder.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Game Time yet ?


----------



## Bomb10shell

We'll I'm fired up after that!


----------



## Trendkill

nothing but mobility the rest of the week. Don’t even think about touching a weight. is Joe coming in on Friday?


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> nothing but mobility the rest of the week. Don’t even think about touching a weight. is Joe coming in on Friday?


Right on ! Yes im gona book the room  tonight  so we are there early as we can be in the morning , he works until 5 and with the 2 and a half hour ride we wont make Saco for the night before weigh in.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> nothing but mobility the rest of the week. Don’t even think about touching a weight. is Joe coming in on Friday?


The one thing I did was add back in some of the cardio , im not pushing hard just steady state to get a sweat goin and not lose my mind. I realize sweating on the bike like that is keeping the water down quite a bit , dropping to just 5 miles twice a day ive put on 4 lbs with the same diet.  Back down to 222.5 this mornin , I know the weight shouldnt bother me but to come this far and miss it by just 2 lbs is going to bug the shit outta me thats only a half liter or so of water.


----------



## Stickler

Yano, I'm so pumped for you man. I'm so excited to hear about it all.


----------



## Yano

Stickler said:


> Yano, I'm so pumped for you man. I'm so excited to hear about it all.


Goin stir crazy in the house lol this is worse than waiting for Christmas


----------



## TODAY

Yano said:


> Warning - WAY TOO MUCH OLD MAN ASS !! - some small villages were crushed in the making of these videos
> 
> Ok Coach Trend said no more than 135 , and hit a few squats after the stretches and such.
> 
> That should of been done yesterday.
> 
> We didn't get to it so I hit my full cardio this morning and when the Mrs was able to I had her film a few quick triples after I was stretched out and got my hips opened up , big difference already in just a few days of proper stretches and just letting things relax in the tub.
> 
> I do believe we are onto something with these , they all looked plenty deep enough to my blind eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220904_192010_7371555899427
> 
> 
> Watch "20220904_192010_7371555899427" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220904_191837_7277813370764
> 
> 
> Watch "20220904_191837_7277813370764" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20220904_191820_7261051081760
> 
> 
> Watch "20220904_191820_7261051081760" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


These are SO MUCH BETTER than the previous videos.


Really impressive work, man.


----------



## TODAY

Just a note, tho:

In the second video, it looks like you're losing a bit of back tightness in the hole.

I've found it useful to really focus on lat tightness, especially at the bottom. Imagine trying to bend the bar across your back.


----------



## Yano

TODAY said:


> Just a note, tho:
> 
> In the second video, it looks like you're losing a bit of back tightness in the hole.
> 
> I've found it useful to really focus on lat tightness, especially at the bottom. Imagine trying to bend the bar across your back.


Thanks man I appreciate it , all ive been doin the past couple days is gently stretching , working on my hips n ankles without trying to stress anything out and just doing real slow body weight squats and sitting at the bottom for a 10 count or as long as I can until the pressure builds up in my knees. 

That was just 135 on the bar so If my form holds under weight I'll at least nail the opener haahaha which is all i need to feel confident for the next attempt.


----------



## Yano

Ok  todays work out 

Pacing - amraps

Looking out the window 10x100000

Slow stretches , hip work and ankle mobility - an hour 

Attempted naps 3xfail

Booked the room for the meet  tonight , 174 bucks ,, tried to get a hold of my ride to let him know were all set ,, no answer no calls back ... WEEEEE anxiety.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Attempted naps 3xfail


Right there with you on this today brother. 

Almost there, home stretch 😍


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Ok  todays work out
> 
> Pacing - amraps
> 
> Looking out the window 10x100000
> 
> Slow stretches , hip work and ankle mobility - an hour
> 
> Attempted naps 3xfail
> 
> Booked the room for the meet  tonight , 174 bucks ,, tried to get a hold of my ride to let him know were all set ,, no answer no calls back ... WEEEEE anxiety.


Who is our closest member to Maine?  One of the Canadianese?

And thank you for not lifting any weights today!  

Wanna PM me Joe's number so I can harass him?


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Who is our closest member to Maine?  One of the Canadianese?
> 
> And thank you for not lifting any weights today!
> 
> Wanna PM me Joe's number so I can harass him?


Yeah I've already looked at the bus schedule just in case , and thought about other ways to get there just in case. 

No weights at all just mobility cardio and boredom haahaah.

He goes on hikes and shit , or visiting this is Maine so he just might of been out of phone range we have dead spots here. I'll hit him up again tonight he if doesnt call me.


----------



## iGone

We can always a crowd fund an Uber for ya. 

Although, that might cost as much as a plane ticket up there in Maine lol


----------



## Yano

iGone said:


> We can always a crowd fund an Uber for ya.
> 
> Although, that might cost as much as a plane ticket up there in Maine lol


Uber ? I've heard of it but I dont think we have any  thing like that here. There is a guy  that acts like a taxi in town but he wont go that far.


----------



## IronSoul

Damn man I have missed so much. You get everything sorted for the meet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Damn man I have missed so much. You get everything sorted for the meet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far so good, just gota hear from my ride or borrow a horse  👍


----------



## Yano

You ever just sit and think about shit until it all boils over at once and you end up losing your shit crying to ghosts and screaming at the voices in your head to just shut up because you know every thing you want is right on the other side of all that fucking fear and all you have to do is go get it ....


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> You ever just sit and think about shit until it all boils over at once and you end up losing your shit crying to ghosts and screaming at the voices in your head to just shut up because you know every thing you want is right on the other side of all that fucking fear and all you have to do is go get it ....


Daily.


----------



## eazy

Yano said:


> borrow a horse


----------



## Yano

Ok update on the travel scene for those reading along. Back up plan is in place. My beautiful crazy wife told me if I don't end up hearing from Joe or he turns out to be sick or what ever she's gonna go in for just half a day tomorrow so she can bring me down and drop me off at the hotel. 

That sounds like a big awwww .. but I would be able to get  there early enough for the night before weigh in. I would be able to at least show her around for a few minutes and after weigh in get something to eat together. 

I did some google mapping and the Hotel and the gym where the meet is are on opposite ends of the same street , only .5 miles apart. So if she does end up having to drop me off I can just leave a wake up call at the desk , have a decent breakfast and walk over eazy peazy.

Don't know about how well i'll be able to keep my shit together from there , I dont have a phone so I wouldnt be able to film any thing or call any one if shit did go wrong. A big part of my anxiety is my ptsd  and being around strangers , people i dont know , small crowd ,  tight space ... I'm not the social feel at ease in a huge venue type at all any more. The paranoia and anxiety just eat at me , that was the good thing about Joe being there with me , he's helped me deal with that before. 

Ok enough rambling , thats the update as it stands ,,, see what develops as the night goes on.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Do you know if the meet is going to be streamed online so us cult followers can watch you??


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Do you know if the meet is going to be streamed online so us cult followers can watch you??


It's the Maine State Powerlifting Championships , I dont know if they are streaming it or taping it at all kiddo i didnt see any mention of it on the website.


----------



## Yano

Updating the update of the updated update and shit like that 

Talked to Joe , he's all pumped up just hadn't had a chance to call me back and was busting my balls about how excited I sound. 

Better than expected when I told him i fucked up the schedule and we werent going to make it there for the night before weigh in he was cool with that and laughed again jokes about how i need to smoke more weed. 

I said so unless you want to take half a day off work tomorrow  and play some hookey , I'll just weigh up in the morning ... He's like no that cool i'll tell em in the morning i need to be out by noon time and why , be at my place like 1:30 an we can take off. Afternoon weigh in time is 4-6 pm and its only a 2 hour ride. 

So its a fat man relay , ol ladys goin in , coming home on her lunch break , droppin me off at joes , ill hang til he gets home and were off and running like a foreskin at a Bris !!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Trendkill

You got people in your life that love you.  Your wife was willing to make some changes cause she knows how important it is to you and she is supportive.  Joe realizes how important it is too and I knew you'd hear from him eventually.  This stress is behind you know.  Focus on success.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> It's the Maine State Powerlifting Championships , I dont know if they are streaming it or taping it at all kiddo i didnt see any mention of it on the website.


I emailed them, so I'll let everyone know here if they are. I'd love to watch and support you from my tiny hovel here 🤗🤗


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> You got people in your life that love you.  Your wife was willing to make some changes cause she knows how important it is to you and she is supportive.  Joe realizes how important it is too and I knew you'd hear from him eventually.  This stress is behind you know.  Focus on success.
> 
> View attachment 27913






Every thing's gonna be alright. Father says we got this. 






It's like my brain took a big shit for lack of a better way to put it , i'm just having a puff , put on some music , i stopped caring about the scale and if im over or under. 

It's all in His hands from here


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> You got people in your life that love you. Your wife was willing to make some changes cause she knows how important it is to you and she is supportive. Joe realizes how important it is too and I knew you'd hear from him eventually. This stress is behind you know. Focus on success.
> 
> View attachment 27913



This right here! Let’s fucking go!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler

You've got me so damn excited for you. I'm nervous,  anxious, fucking Adrenaline is working overtime and I'm not even there!!  Shit, even your adventure JUST GETTING THERE is getting me going. 

I hope @Bomb10shell  finds a way for us to watch!  This is fantastic and you'll do awesome @Yano 

You've put in the hard work, overcoming your anxieties, and about to become a TRUE COMPETITIVE POWER LIFTER!

You got this and we're all standing behind you.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Still nothing from the coordinators so hopefully I'll have some answers soon 😊


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Still nothing from the coordinators so hopefully I'll have some answers soon 😊


I dont see it being streamed any where really this is maine after all. maybe they will have a copy of it i can order like school pictures , i have no clue. See what joe can get captured and mailed back to my email on his phone for folks.


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> I dont see it being streamed any where really this is maine after all. maybe they will have a copy of it i can order like school pictures , i have no clue. See what joe can get captured and mailed back to my email on his phone for folks.


A few meets I have been to have like a meet photographer and you can buy all their pics of you


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Best of luck to you buddy! You do this and you've done more than many people here just by showing up.

This is a huge accomplishment. I can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## CJ

Best of luck today bud, crush it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Signsin1

You got this! Good luck buddy


----------



## IronSoul

Smoke it today brother!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan

Rooting for you dude! You are gonna smash it!


----------



## Joliver

Good luck buddy!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Good luck Yano!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Hell yeah! Today's the day! Kick some ass and lift some heavy shit @Yano 💪💪 looking forward to hearing how it went


----------



## Butch_C

Gettum buddy!


----------



## iGone

Good luck bud! You got this!


----------



## TomJ

Fuuuuck yeah yano. Kill it man!

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

9/9 🤞


----------



## IronSoul

Can’t wait to hear from ya dude! I think we are all eager as shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell




----------



## Bomb10shell

Haha... funny how we've been telling you all week to have patience and enjoy the moment... and now here we all are like hurry TF up and tell us how it went dude!!!!


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> Haha... funny how we've been telling you all week to have patience and enjoy the moment... and now here we all are like hurry TF up and tell us how it went dude!!!!


Extremely rude of him to not be live-blogging every minute of this experience for us.


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> Haha... funny how we've been telling you all week to have patience and enjoy the moment... and now here we all are like hurry TF up and tell us how it went dude!!!!



Lmao this is so true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> Extremely rude of him to not be live-blogging every minute of this experience for us.


I’m mean it is pretty selfish lol


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> I’m mean it is pretty selfish lol


He should have had his wife live stream it for us. So selfish  😞


----------



## eazy

https://imgur.com/mI0CZQD


----------



## Yano

Holy Fuck I love you guys n gals !! 

ok the quick tale of the tape - 1235 total before it was adjusted for my age, you get a bonus to being old  it seems. 

1st in my age group , 1st in my weight class , there were 2 other fellas there my age and 2 fellas a bit older which was nice to see. 

Joes sending me the vids now and I'll put em up after i load em

Play by play - Squats up first , 405 went smooth , 455 went smooth , 475 was a bit of a fight got to the  top and moved my feet on a half step back wards , no lift , but that was ok with me I knew  it was the second i had to catch my balance. 

Bench was next - 275 flew up , went to 305 my big fat ass left the bench , tried 305 again and as i was pushing the bar started to drift from like my chest toward my midsection , i was still fighting it but they grabbed it , i guess it had drifted out far enough to be a missed lift or they were concerned about my saftey , either way it was all good i thanked them for catching it  and on we rolled

Deads were my saving grace , 405 flew up , 455 went really well , I was pretty gassed by that point back was screaming I pushed to 505 looking back at it on video it moved faster than I thought I might of been able to push to 515 or 520 but I wasnt lookin to blow  another lift after only getting my opener on the bench. So  505 was just fine with me. 

Got meet some incredible people , got to meet my first fully geared lifter , a lil girl named Heather with a 535 squat. 

I've been hugged high fived handshaked fist bumped back patted and congratulated by more people today  than I can remember. 

PTSD got a lil funky on me , went out took a quick walk around had a puff and just decided to roll with it ... just go with it fuck being freaked out

I managed to hold my shit together until after the meet at least. I went over and thanked the spotting crew. Then shook the meet directors hand and thanked him for one of the most incredible days of my life, i got a lil choked up trying to talk to him but I think he understood. 

Then I went over to the table , his mrs was the one calling the meet , and thanked her as well and thats when i kind of lost it a bit but she just kept smiling and asking me to make sure I come back  and how nice it was to have me there .... nice to have ,.me there ... fuck man ,, if that didnt get me wet eyed as fuck ... people give me one of the most amazing gifts of my life ,, and they are happy i'm there .... just wow. 

I cant thank you all enough for today , Trend I got no words that could ever cover my gratitude I cant thank  you enough for the gift you've given me , I got to live my life today for the first time in years ,,, with out fear , with out anxiety, I just got to be me. I forgot how good that felt. Love you man. 

An thank you to every one else thats helped me answer questions put up with my anxiety , helped me through this. CJ Joli Send0 the list goes on and on and on. Love you all. 

An Mr BBBG , you big grumpy fucker ya. If I could pick you up and hug you I would never stop. You found this meet for me , you believed in me enough to let me into your world , around people you have respect for and that have respect for you. I can't  tell you how honored I am and much that means to me on so many levels. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for giving me a chance to meet your extended family so to speak. It truly was a wonderful day. Love you too whether ya like it or not. 

Ill put the vids up as I get them to come in and move them to the video clip thingy we use.


----------



## lifter6973

Yano said:


> Holy Fuck I love you guys n gals !!
> 
> ok the quick tale of the tape - 1235 total before it was adjusted for my age, you get a bonus to being old  it seems.
> 
> 1st in my age group , 1st in my weight class , there were 2 other fellas there my age and 2 fellas a bit older which was nice to see.
> 
> Joes sending me the vids now and I'll put em up after i load em
> 
> Play by play - Squats up first , 405 went smooth , 455 went smooth , 475 was a bit of a fight got to the  top and moved my feet on a half step back wards , no lift , but that was ok with me I knew  it was the second i had to catch my balance.
> 
> Bench was next - 275 flew up , went to 305 my big fat ass left the bench , tried 305 again and as i was pushing the bar started to drift from like my chest toward my midsection , i was still fighting it but they grabbed it , i guess it had drifted out far enough to be a missed lift or they were concerned about my saftey , either way it was all good i thanked them for catching it  and on we rolled
> 
> Deads were my saving grace , 405 flew up , 455 went really well , I was pretty gassed by that point back was screaming I pushed to 505 looking back at it on video it moved faster than I thought I might of been able to push to 515 or 520 but I wasnt lookin to blow  another lift after only getting my opener on the bench. So  505 was just fine with me.
> 
> Got meet some incredible people , got to meet my first fully geared lifter , a lil girl named Heather with a 535 squat.
> 
> I've been hugged high fived handshaked fist bumped back patted and congratulated by more people today  than I can remember.
> 
> PTSD got a lil funky on me , went out took a quick walk around had a puff and just decided to roll with it ... just go with it fuck being freaked out
> 
> I managed to hold my shit together until after the meet at least. I went over and thanked the spotting crew. Then shook the meet directors hand and thanked him for one of the most incredible days of my life, i got a lil choked up trying to talk to him but I think he understood.
> 
> Then I went over to the table , his mrs was the one calling the meet , and thanked her as well and thats when i kind of lost it a bit but she just kept smiling and asking me to make sure I come back  and how nice it was to have me there .... nice to have ,.me there ... fuck man ,, if that didnt get me wet eyed as fuck ... people give me one of the most amazing gifts of my life ,, and they are happy i'm there .... just wow.
> 
> I cant thank you all enough for today , Trend I got no words that could ever cover my gratitude I cant thank  you enough for the gift you've given me , I got to live my life today for the first time in years ,,, with out fear , with out anxiety, I just got to be me. I forgot how good that felt. Love you man.
> 
> An thank you to every one else thats helped me answer questions put up with my anxiety , helped me through this. CJ Joli Send0 the list goes on and on and on. Love you all.
> 
> An Mr BBBG , you big grumpy fucker ya. If I could pick you up and hug you I would never stop. You found this meet for me , you believed in me enough to let me into your world , around people you have respect for and that have respect for you. I can't  tell you how honored I am and much that means to me on so many levels. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for giving me a chance to meet your extended family so to speak. It truly was a wonderful day. Love you too whether ya like it or not.
> 
> Ill put the vids up as I get them to come in and move them to the video clip thingy we use.


WTG


----------



## Yano

Only 2 vids that he didnt send tonight were a missed bench and the 405 dead opener. Rest are all here.









						received_620104306231615
					

Watch "received_620104306231615" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						received_1482439602197158
					

Watch "received_1482439602197158" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						received_1619907581760548
					

Watch "received_1619907581760548" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				












						received_776162740094427
					

Watch "received_776162740094427" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						received_605338214506341
					

Watch "received_605338214506341" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				












						received_645323296859470
					

Watch "received_645323296859470" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						received_572642511313646 (1)
					

Watch "received_572642511313646 (1)" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Slabiathan

So proud of you dude!!!


----------



## Yano

Slabiathan said:


> So proud of you dude!!!


Thanks man !!


----------



## TODAY

Yano said:


> Holy Fuck I love you guys n gals !!
> 
> ok the quick tale of the tape - 1235 total before it was adjusted for my age, you get a bonus to being old  it seems.
> 
> 1st in my age group , 1st in my weight class , there were 2 other fellas there my age and 2 fellas a bit older which was nice to see.
> 
> Joes sending me the vids now and I'll put em up after i load em
> 
> Play by play - Squats up first , 405 went smooth , 455 went smooth , 475 was a bit of a fight got to the  top and moved my feet on a half step back wards , no lift , but that was ok with me I knew  it was the second i had to catch my balance.
> 
> Bench was next - 275 flew up , went to 305 my big fat ass left the bench , tried 305 again and as i was pushing the bar started to drift from like my chest toward my midsection , i was still fighting it but they grabbed it , i guess it had drifted out far enough to be a missed lift or they were concerned about my saftey , either way it was all good i thanked them for catching it  and on we rolled
> 
> Deads were my saving grace , 405 flew up , 455 went really well , I was pretty gassed by that point back was screaming I pushed to 505 looking back at it on video it moved faster than I thought I might of been able to push to 515 or 520 but I wasnt lookin to blow  another lift after only getting my opener on the bench. So  505 was just fine with me.
> 
> Got meet some incredible people , got to meet my first fully geared lifter , a lil girl named Heather with a 535 squat.
> 
> I've been hugged high fived handshaked fist bumped back patted and congratulated by more people today  than I can remember.
> 
> PTSD got a lil funky on me , went out took a quick walk around had a puff and just decided to roll with it ... just go with it fuck being freaked out
> 
> I managed to hold my shit together until after the meet at least. I went over and thanked the spotting crew. Then shook the meet directors hand and thanked him for one of the most incredible days of my life, i got a lil choked up trying to talk to him but I think he understood.
> 
> Then I went over to the table , his mrs was the one calling the meet , and thanked her as well and thats when i kind of lost it a bit but she just kept smiling and asking me to make sure I come back  and how nice it was to have me there .... nice to have ,.me there ... fuck man ,, if that didnt get me wet eyed as fuck ... people give me one of the most amazing gifts of my life ,, and they are happy i'm there .... just wow.
> 
> I cant thank you all enough for today , Trend I got no words that could ever cover my gratitude I cant thank  you enough for the gift you've given me , I got to live my life today for the first time in years ,,, with out fear , with out anxiety, I just got to be me. I forgot how good that felt. Love you man.
> 
> An thank you to every one else thats helped me answer questions put up with my anxiety , helped me through this. CJ Joli Send0 the list goes on and on and on. Love you all.
> 
> An Mr BBBG , you big grumpy fucker ya. If I could pick you up and hug you I would never stop. You found this meet for me , you believed in me enough to let me into your world , around people you have respect for and that have respect for you. I can't  tell you how honored I am and much that means to me on so many levels. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for giving me a chance to meet your extended family so to speak. It truly was a wonderful day. Love you too whether ya like it or not.
> 
> Ill put the vids up as I get them to come in and move them to the video clip thingy we use.


I love every single word of this and reading it made my entire week,


----------



## TODAY

You fucking rock, dude.


----------



## Yano

TODAY said:


> You fucking rock, dude.


We rock my friend . We rock. This has been 100% group effort I was just the guy up there today. 

It takes a village to raise an idiot , by God I am that idiot !!


----------



## Yano




----------



## Gcr

Total respect brother!


----------



## PZT

Pretty damn good day yano


----------



## silentlemon1011

Yano said:


> Holy Fuck I love you guys n gals !!
> 
> ok the quick tale of the tape - 1235 total before it was adjusted for my age, you get a bonus to being old  it seems.
> 
> 1st in my age group , 1st in my weight class , there were 2 other fellas there my age and 2 fellas a bit older which was nice to see.
> 
> Joes sending me the vids now and I'll put em up after i load em
> 
> Play by play - Squats up first , 405 went smooth , 455 went smooth , 475 was a bit of a fight got to the  top and moved my feet on a half step back wards , no lift , but that was ok with me I knew  it was the second i had to catch my balance.
> 
> Bench was next - 275 flew up , went to 305 my big fat ass left the bench , tried 305 again and as i was pushing the bar started to drift from like my chest toward my midsection , i was still fighting it but they grabbed it , i guess it had drifted out far enough to be a missed lift or they were concerned about my saftey , either way it was all good i thanked them for catching it  and on we rolled
> 
> Deads were my saving grace , 405 flew up , 455 went really well , I was pretty gassed by that point back was screaming I pushed to 505 looking back at it on video it moved faster than I thought I might of been able to push to 515 or 520 but I wasnt lookin to blow  another lift after only getting my opener on the bench. So  505 was just fine with me.
> 
> Got meet some incredible people , got to meet my first fully geared lifter , a lil girl named Heather with a 535 squat.
> 
> I've been hugged high fived handshaked fist bumped back patted and congratulated by more people today  than I can remember.
> 
> PTSD got a lil funky on me , went out took a quick walk around had a puff and just decided to roll with it ... just go with it fuck being freaked out
> 
> I managed to hold my shit together until after the meet at least. I went over and thanked the spotting crew. Then shook the meet directors hand and thanked him for one of the most incredible days of my life, i got a lil choked up trying to talk to him but I think he understood.
> 
> Then I went over to the table , his mrs was the one calling the meet , and thanked her as well and thats when i kind of lost it a bit but she just kept smiling and asking me to make sure I come back  and how nice it was to have me there .... nice to have ,.me there ... fuck man ,, if that didnt get me wet eyed as fuck ... people give me one of the most amazing gifts of my life ,, and they are happy i'm there .... just wow.
> 
> I cant thank you all enough for today , Trend I got no words that could ever cover my gratitude I cant thank  you enough for the gift you've given me , I got to live my life today for the first time in years ,,, with out fear , with out anxiety, I just got to be me. I forgot how good that felt. Love you man.
> 
> An thank you to every one else thats helped me answer questions put up with my anxiety , helped me through this. CJ Joli Send0 the list goes on and on and on. Love you all.
> 
> An Mr BBBG , you big grumpy fucker ya. If I could pick you up and hug you I would never stop. You found this meet for me , you believed in me enough to let me into your world , around people you have respect for and that have respect for you. I can't  tell you how honored I am and much that means to me on so many levels. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for giving me a chance to meet your extended family so to speak. It truly was a wonderful day. Love you too whether ya like it or not.
> 
> Ill put the vids up as I get them to come in and move them to the video clip thingy we use.



Fuck yeah Yano
Im so fucking happy for you brother

Congratulations
This is big man

Proud as fuck you got out there and kicked ass
1 and 1 Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Pretty damn good day yano


I got zero regrets about today i know what i did wrong , what needs work. 

Monday starts training for next year. 

WOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Fuck yea bro! You killed it!


----------



## Yano

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Fuck yea bro! You killed it!


We sure did , was a great day


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> Holy Fuck I love you guys n gals !!
> 
> ok the quick tale of the tape - 1235 total before it was adjusted for my age, you get a bonus to being old  it seems.
> 
> 1st in my age group , 1st in my weight class , there were 2 other fellas there my age and 2 fellas a bit older which was nice to see.
> 
> Joes sending me the vids now and I'll put em up after i load em
> 
> Play by play - Squats up first , 405 went smooth , 455 went smooth , 475 was a bit of a fight got to the  top and moved my feet on a half step back wards , no lift , but that was ok with me I knew  it was the second i had to catch my balance.
> 
> Bench was next - 275 flew up , went to 305 my big fat ass left the bench , tried 305 again and as i was pushing the bar started to drift from like my chest toward my midsection , i was still fighting it but they grabbed it , i guess it had drifted out far enough to be a missed lift or they were concerned about my saftey , either way it was all good i thanked them for catching it  and on we rolled
> 
> Deads were my saving grace , 405 flew up , 455 went really well , I was pretty gassed by that point back was screaming I pushed to 505 looking back at it on video it moved faster than I thought I might of been able to push to 515 or 520 but I wasnt lookin to blow  another lift after only getting my opener on the bench. So  505 was just fine with me.
> 
> Got meet some incredible people , got to meet my first fully geared lifter , a lil girl named Heather with a 535 squat.
> 
> I've been hugged high fived handshaked fist bumped back patted and congratulated by more people today  than I can remember.
> 
> PTSD got a lil funky on me , went out took a quick walk around had a puff and just decided to roll with it ... just go with it fuck being freaked out
> 
> I managed to hold my shit together until after the meet at least. I went over and thanked the spotting crew. Then shook the meet directors hand and thanked him for one of the most incredible days of my life, i got a lil choked up trying to talk to him but I think he understood.
> 
> Then I went over to the table , his mrs was the one calling the meet , and thanked her as well and thats when i kind of lost it a bit but she just kept smiling and asking me to make sure I come back  and how nice it was to have me there .... nice to have ,.me there ... fuck man ,, if that didnt get me wet eyed as fuck ... people give me one of the most amazing gifts of my life ,, and they are happy i'm there .... just wow.
> 
> I cant thank you all enough for today , Trend I got no words that could ever cover my gratitude I cant thank  you enough for the gift you've given me , I got to live my life today for the first time in years ,,, with out fear , with out anxiety, I just got to be me. I forgot how good that felt. Love you man.
> 
> An thank you to every one else thats helped me answer questions put up with my anxiety , helped me through this. CJ Joli Send0 the list goes on and on and on. Love you all.
> 
> An Mr BBBG , you big grumpy fucker ya. If I could pick you up and hug you I would never stop. You found this meet for me , you believed in me enough to let me into your world , around people you have respect for and that have respect for you. I can't  tell you how honored I am and much that means to me on so many levels. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for giving me a chance to meet your extended family so to speak. It truly was a wonderful day. Love you too whether ya like it or not.
> 
> Ill put the vids up as I get them to come in and move them to the video clip thingy we use.


Brother, you have no idea how proud I am of you. I only wish I could have contributed to your journey to get there. Instead it's the other way around, watching your videos, and seeing you do this, contributes to motivating my sorry ass.

It sounds like you had an incredible day. Again, I'm proud to say I know you.


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> Brother, you have no idea how proud I am of you. I only wish I could have contributed to your journey to get there. Instead it's the other way around, watching your videos, and seeing you do this, contributes to motivating my sorry ass.
> 
> It sounds like you had an incredible day. Again, I'm proud to say I know you.


You are so much a part of what drives me forward . and we know why. 

You my friend paid for alot of the gas that was in my tank today. You will always be amazing to me and some one Im proud to call a friend. 

Thank  you.


----------



## Human_Backhoe

Man!!!! Seeing thos vids is fucking inspiration! You absolutely crushed it! 


Maybe I should PL lol.


----------



## Send0

Man, I have the biggest shit eating grin on my face after reading the update and watching these videos.


----------



## Send0

Human_Backhoe said:


> Man!!!! Seeing thos vids is fucking inspiration! You absolutely crushed it!
> 
> 
> Maybe I should PL lol.


No, you have myostatin issues. You will fail .. also, stop tagging me and using myostatin in the same posts 😂


----------



## TODAY

Send0 said:


> Man, I have the biggest shit eating grin on my face after reading the update and watching these videos.


I, too, am having this reaction.


Just grinning like an idiot


----------



## Joliver

Yano, service is shitty out on the farm...but I refreshed and refreshed and refreshed this a thousand times until I finally saw it. 

I couldn't be more proud of you and I'm beyond happy for your success.


----------



## Yano

Joliver said:


> Yano, service is shitty out on the farm...but I refreshed and refreshed and refreshed this a thousand times until I finally saw it.
> 
> I couldn't be more proud of you and I'm beyond happy for your success.


Thanks man !!  You were a big part of this as well. I cant thank you enough.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Watching those lifts were incredible and inspiring man. That is so awesome. I know I'm the new kid but I'm so proud of you dude. Absolutely incredible. Your story has me smiling like crazy and a few of those tears too. 

Again, great work and great first meet. Amazing 👏


----------



## PZT

Most positive UG thread ever.


----------



## TomJ

Yano said:


> Holy Fuck I love you guys n gals !!
> 
> ok the quick tale of the tape - 1235 total before it was adjusted for my age, you get a bonus to being old it seems.
> 
> 1st in my age group , 1st in my weight class , there were 2 other fellas there my age and 2 fellas a bit older which was nice to see.
> 
> Joes sending me the vids now and I'll put em up after i load em
> 
> Play by play - Squats up first , 405 went smooth , 455 went smooth , 475 was a bit of a fight got to the top and moved my feet on a half step back wards , no lift , but that was ok with me I knew it was the second i had to catch my balance.
> 
> Bench was next - 275 flew up , went to 305 my big fat ass left the bench , tried 305 again and as i was pushing the bar started to drift from like my chest toward my midsection , i was still fighting it but they grabbed it , i guess it had drifted out far enough to be a missed lift or they were concerned about my saftey , either way it was all good i thanked them for catching it and on we rolled
> 
> Deads were my saving grace , 405 flew up , 455 went really well , I was pretty gassed by that point back was screaming I pushed to 505 looking back at it on video it moved faster than I thought I might of been able to push to 515 or 520 but I wasnt lookin to blow another lift after only getting my opener on the bench. So 505 was just fine with me.
> 
> Got meet some incredible people , got to meet my first fully geared lifter , a lil girl named Heather with a 535 squat.
> 
> I've been hugged high fived handshaked fist bumped back patted and congratulated by more people today than I can remember.
> 
> PTSD got a lil funky on me , went out took a quick walk around had a puff and just decided to roll with it ... just go with it fuck being freaked out
> 
> I managed to hold my shit together until after the meet at least. I went over and thanked the spotting crew. Then shook the meet directors hand and thanked him for one of the most incredible days of my life, i got a lil choked up trying to talk to him but I think he understood.
> 
> Then I went over to the table , his mrs was the one calling the meet , and thanked her as well and thats when i kind of lost it a bit but she just kept smiling and asking me to make sure I come back and how nice it was to have me there .... nice to have ,.me there ... fuck man ,, if that didnt get me wet eyed as fuck ... people give me one of the most amazing gifts of my life ,, and they are happy i'm there .... just wow.
> 
> I cant thank you all enough for today , Trend I got no words that could ever cover my gratitude I cant thank you enough for the gift you've given me , I got to live my life today for the first time in years ,,, with out fear , with out anxiety, I just got to be me. I forgot how good that felt. Love you man.
> 
> An thank you to every one else thats helped me answer questions put up with my anxiety , helped me through this. CJ Joli Send0 the list goes on and on and on. Love you all.
> 
> An Mr BBBG , you big grumpy fucker ya. If I could pick you up and hug you I would never stop. You found this meet for me , you believed in me enough to let me into your world , around people you have respect for and that have respect for you. I can't tell you how honored I am and much that means to me on so many levels. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for giving me a chance to meet your extended family so to speak. It truly was a wonderful day. Love you too whether ya like it or not.
> 
> Ill put the vids up as I get them to come in and move them to the video clip thingy we use.


Love it man! Way to fucking go!

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

God damn this is what I’ve waited for all day!!! So fucking happy for you and proud of you brother. And yet still so humble, what else would we expect? Great job man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssss!

WTG brother! Holy shit!


----------



## Trendkill

I’m sitting here trying to think of something deep or profound to say but I dont need to.  The emotion, the joy and the sense of accomplishment in your post came through loud and clear. @PZT said this is the most positive thread on UGBB and he’s right. Everyone here was pulling for you. So proud of you brother to be able to accomplish what you did today and to have a fire ignited to go back and compete again. We are here to provide coaching, guidance and encouragement but at the end of the day you are the one that has to go out and actually do the lifting and that is the most challenging part. Really stoked to see where things go from here.


----------



## Test_subject

Told you that you’d take first.  Mountain dwarf power!

Congrats Yano!


----------



## hard_gains

You the man @Yano. Congrats you power house.


----------



## Butch_C

That is awesome! Amazing work. You had us all pacing with curiosity and eager to hear the results.  You are an inspiration!


----------



## iGone

You're the fucking man. I don't have a whole lot to say aside from that. 
I'm stoked for you and beyond happy y'all had a good experience on top of awesome lifts. You killed it man


----------



## 1bigun11

Yano, great lifts and you looked like a badass making them. Way to represent us old fucks out on the platform.  Congrats brother, and well done!


----------



## Signsin1

Those videos are badass man! Congrats on kicking some ass and having fun. Your update was awesome to read..


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Watching those lifts were incredible and inspiring man. That is so awesome. I know I'm the new kid but I'm so proud of you dude. Absolutely incredible. Your story has me smiling like crazy and a few of those tears too.
> 
> Again, great work and great first meet. Amazing 👏


Thanks kiddo , i wish there was a way to get it all on tape , the ladies were so impressive to watch go to work. You would of had a really good time and fit right in up there on that platform.


----------



## Yano

1bigun11 said:


> Yano, great lifts and you looked like a badass making them. Way to represent us old fucks out on the platform.  Congrats brother, and well done!


Thank  ya Sir !!  Team UGBB Representing.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I’m sitting here trying to think of something deep or profound to say but I dont need to.  The emotion, the joy and the sense of accomplishment in your post came through loud and clear. @PZT said this is the most positive thread on UGBB and he’s right. Everyone here was pulling for you. So proud of you brother to be able to accomplish what you did today and to have a fire ignited to go back and compete again. We are here to provide coaching, guidance and encouragement but at the end of the day you are the one that has to go out and actually do the lifting and that is the most challenging part. Really stoked to see where things go from here.


I couldnt of done this with out you and your guidance reassurance, the things you sent me to help me be able to stand on that platform , your lessons , the stories about the people you've trained with and  the lessons you've learned over the years from them. 

There is no way to thank you enough for the gift of life you've given me. I actually got to live my life yesterday for the first time in years. 

I don't leave my land really I dont talk to people , I dont own a phone I am not a social creature any more the ptsd crushes me. Yesterday I had to go calm my self down once  and just decided to roll with it ,, just go in and be overly friendly  be supportive be present in every moment no matter how small. 

I got so caught up in what I was doing that I forgot to be scared I guess , there was no anxiety , I wasnt watching everyones hands and movements , I wasnt constantly feeling like doom was around every corner.  I just got to be me. 

God Bless you. 

There is no way to thank some one enough for a gift like that. I can't even find the fucking words ....everything i  try to write  comes out sounding fake or like some fucking hallmark greeting card bullshit.


----------



## Yano

There's been so many posts and so many folks leaving commnets I hope i didnt  miss thanking any one. 

You motherfuckers choke me up , I love you all.


----------



## Yano

Rest  tonight now that the battle is done.

 Time to have a smoke a drink tell a story have a laugh. 

Tomorrow a new battle begins. Next year were gonna pull 6 or more without straps.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Thanks kiddo , i wish there was a way to get it all on tape , the ladies were so impressive to watch go to work. You would of had a really good time and fit right in up there on that platform.


Don't tempt me Yano, I still have a good chunk of fat phase left before my show cut. 🤔🤔 dammit.... now you've planted that idea in my brain


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Don't tempt me Yano, I still have a good chunk of fat phase left before my show cut. 🤔🤔 dammit.... now you've planted that idea in my brain


There were a few larger gals there I wont lie but there were some amazing and really in shape ladies there.

There were some physiques that were hard not to, too closely appreciate visually shall we say haahahah. Grampy didn't want to get caught staring but my Lord in Heaven I swear they did not make gals like that when I was in my 20's  👀 😑

An so strong , gals weighing  120 n 130 pulling over 300 to me is wild to watch specially some one in her early 20s in a tested division.

My two favorites were the  geared lifter , she was the only one there and  shes just a warrior , and so friendly open and helped me understand the flights. Lil fire plug of a gal with big soft eyes like a deer , was so crazy to see her  get under  535 all geared up in  her squat suit.

The other gal was my age , she took 3 first places for her age group weight and i think best over all  female for the day. She was a fucking super hero !!!  Dude holy shit I wish i got pictures .. ok get this. 

She was my age or close , silver grey hair but she had it all highlighted bright pink and blue , down  to her shoulders with just a few twists of natural curls ,,, girls with curls ,, my kryptonite hahaaha ok now the Super Hero outift right , all pink n black head to toe singlet , shirt shoes socks , the whole deal , singlet and her socks had - Sisters Of Iron - written on them . her shirt did as well but I didnt want to just walk up like hey can i read your chest and seem like some kind of creepo but it also said Sisters Of Iron and had like a motto or creed on it and a bunch of names.

You could do it and fit right in !!! You are already a super hero , you're a Momma !


----------



## Thewall

Fucken a. Great job bro, just watched the videos. Congrats man, job well done. Love the iron game!!!


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> Holy Fuck I love you guys n gals !!
> 
> ok the quick tale of the tape - 1235 total before it was adjusted for my age, you get a bonus to being old  it seems.
> 
> 1st in my age group , 1st in my weight class , there were 2 other fellas there my age and 2 fellas a bit older which was nice to see.
> 
> Joes sending me the vids now and I'll put em up after i load em
> 
> Play by play - Squats up first , 405 went smooth , 455 went smooth , 475 was a bit of a fight got to the  top and moved my feet on a half step back wards , no lift , but that was ok with me I knew  it was the second i had to catch my balance.
> 
> Bench was next - 275 flew up , went to 305 my big fat ass left the bench , tried 305 again and as i was pushing the bar started to drift from like my chest toward my midsection , i was still fighting it but they grabbed it , i guess it had drifted out far enough to be a missed lift or they were concerned about my saftey , either way it was all good i thanked them for catching it  and on we rolled
> 
> Deads were my saving grace , 405 flew up , 455 went really well , I was pretty gassed by that point back was screaming I pushed to 505 looking back at it on video it moved faster than I thought I might of been able to push to 515 or 520 but I wasnt lookin to blow  another lift after only getting my opener on the bench. So  505 was just fine with me.
> 
> Got meet some incredible people , got to meet my first fully geared lifter , a lil girl named Heather with a 535 squat.
> 
> I've been hugged high fived handshaked fist bumped back patted and congratulated by more people today  than I can remember.
> 
> PTSD got a lil funky on me , went out took a quick walk around had a puff and just decided to roll with it ... just go with it fuck being freaked out
> 
> I managed to hold my shit together until after the meet at least. I went over and thanked the spotting crew. Then shook the meet directors hand and thanked him for one of the most incredible days of my life, i got a lil choked up trying to talk to him but I think he understood.
> 
> Then I went over to the table , his mrs was the one calling the meet , and thanked her as well and thats when i kind of lost it a bit but she just kept smiling and asking me to make sure I come back  and how nice it was to have me there .... nice to have ,.me there ... fuck man ,, if that didnt get me wet eyed as fuck ... people give me one of the most amazing gifts of my life ,, and they are happy i'm there .... just wow.
> 
> I cant thank you all enough for today , Trend I got no words that could ever cover my gratitude I cant thank  you enough for the gift you've given me , I got to live my life today for the first time in years ,,, with out fear , with out anxiety, I just got to be me. I forgot how good that felt. Love you man.
> 
> An thank you to every one else thats helped me answer questions put up with my anxiety , helped me through this. CJ Joli Send0 the list goes on and on and on. Love you all.
> 
> An Mr BBBG , you big grumpy fucker ya. If I could pick you up and hug you I would never stop. You found this meet for me , you believed in me enough to let me into your world , around people you have respect for and that have respect for you. I can't  tell you how honored I am and much that means to me on so many levels. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for giving me a chance to meet your extended family so to speak. It truly was a wonderful day. Love you too whether ya like it or not.
> 
> Ill put the vids up as I get them to come in and move them to the video clip thingy we use.


Sorry I'm late for the response. I'm so glad this was an incredible experience for you, it was sure awesome to read as an internet spectator. You and this whole thing was awesome. Way to go @Yano !


----------



## Yano

Stickler said:


> Sorry I'm late for the response. I'm so glad this was an incredible experience for you, it was sure awesome to read as an internet spectator. You and this whole thing was awesome. Way to go @Yano !


Thanks man , every one should get a chance to do it at least once in their life. Just an incredible day spent with truly amazing people.


----------



## Yano




----------



## snake

Not much to say that hasn't been said. You set out to do a job and did it; proud of you buddy. Welcome to the brotherhood.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Holy Fuck I love you guys n gals !!
> 
> ok the quick tale of the tape - 1235 total before it was adjusted for my age, you get a bonus to being old  it seems.
> 
> 1st in my age group , 1st in my weight class , there were 2 other fellas there my age and 2 fellas a bit older which was nice to see.
> 
> Joes sending me the vids now and I'll put em up after i load em
> 
> Play by play - Squats up first , 405 went smooth , 455 went smooth , 475 was a bit of a fight got to the  top and moved my feet on a half step back wards , no lift , but that was ok with me I knew  it was the second i had to catch my balance.
> 
> Bench was next - 275 flew up , went to 305 my big fat ass left the bench , tried 305 again and as i was pushing the bar started to drift from like my chest toward my midsection , i was still fighting it but they grabbed it , i guess it had drifted out far enough to be a missed lift or they were concerned about my saftey , either way it was all good i thanked them for catching it  and on we rolled
> 
> Deads were my saving grace , 405 flew up , 455 went really well , I was pretty gassed by that point back was screaming I pushed to 505 looking back at it on video it moved faster than I thought I might of been able to push to 515 or 520 but I wasnt lookin to blow  another lift after only getting my opener on the bench. So  505 was just fine with me.
> 
> Got meet some incredible people , got to meet my first fully geared lifter , a lil girl named Heather with a 535 squat.
> 
> I've been hugged high fived handshaked fist bumped back patted and congratulated by more people today  than I can remember.
> 
> PTSD got a lil funky on me , went out took a quick walk around had a puff and just decided to roll with it ... just go with it fuck being freaked out
> 
> I managed to hold my shit together until after the meet at least. I went over and thanked the spotting crew. Then shook the meet directors hand and thanked him for one of the most incredible days of my life, i got a lil choked up trying to talk to him but I think he understood.
> 
> Then I went over to the table , his mrs was the one calling the meet , and thanked her as well and thats when i kind of lost it a bit but she just kept smiling and asking me to make sure I come back  and how nice it was to have me there .... nice to have ,.me there ... fuck man ,, if that didnt get me wet eyed as fuck ... people give me one of the most amazing gifts of my life ,, and they are happy i'm there .... just wow.
> 
> I cant thank you all enough for today , Trend I got no words that could ever cover my gratitude I cant thank  you enough for the gift you've given me , I got to live my life today for the first time in years ,,, with out fear , with out anxiety, I just got to be me. I forgot how good that felt. Love you man.
> 
> An thank you to every one else thats helped me answer questions put up with my anxiety , helped me through this. CJ Joli Send0 the list goes on and on and on. Love you all.
> 
> An Mr BBBG , you big grumpy fucker ya. If I could pick you up and hug you I would never stop. You found this meet for me , you believed in me enough to let me into your world , around people you have respect for and that have respect for you. I can't  tell you how honored I am and much that means to me on so many levels. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for giving me a chance to meet your extended family so to speak. It truly was a wonderful day. Love you too whether ya like it or not.
> 
> Ill put the vids up as I get them to come in and move them to the video clip thingy we use.


Fuck ya brother proud of ya, well done.


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> Fuck ya brother proud of ya, well done.


Thanks man !!


----------



## GreatGunz

*Bro,
I am proud of you!
I wish I could have made it to the meet.
Met you in person!

BBBG local?*


----------



## Yano

GreatGunz said:


> *Bro,
> I am proud of you!
> I wish I could have made it to the meet.
> Met you in person!
> 
> BBBG local?*


Thanks man !!! no sir he's not .


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Signsin1

Yano said:


>


My older brother was a big DOORS fan.. He played the shit out their tapes (back in early 90s).. I didnt like them for a long time,  but later after he moved out of our parents it started to feel weird not hearing them playing.. Thats when I became a fan and bought the CDs.. lol


----------



## Achillesking

Yano said:


> Only 2 vids that he didnt send tonight were a missed bench and the 405 dead opener. Rest are all here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> received_620104306231615
> 
> 
> Watch "received_620104306231615" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> received_1482439602197158
> 
> 
> Watch "received_1482439602197158" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> received_1619907581760548
> 
> 
> Watch "received_1619907581760548" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> received_776162740094427
> 
> 
> Watch "received_776162740094427" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> received_605338214506341
> 
> 
> Watch "received_605338214506341" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> received_645323296859470
> 
> 
> Watch "received_645323296859470" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> received_572642511313646 (1)
> 
> 
> Watch "received_572642511313646 (1)" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com


Good job bud


----------



## Yano

Achillesking said:


> Good job bud


Thank ya Sir !!


----------



## Yano

Signsin1 said:


> My older brother was a big DOORS fan.. He played the shit out their tapes (back in early 90s).. I didnt like them for a long time,  but later after he moved out of our parents it started to feel weird not hearing them playing.. Thats when I became a fan and bought the CDs.. lol


One of my favorite memories growing up has to do with a Doors song , all of us , i got 5 brothers n 2 sisters in the kitchen of the house in Franklin Lakes we lived in for a while , it was like our first real house even if it was rented. We were making supper when it  came on and we ALL just started singing and dancing and my mother was laughing her ass off at us ... just one of the best memories I have of all of us together

 If my family had a theme song , this would be it.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Hardest thing to do is take time off .......... I just can't slow my brain down. Theres a place I need to be.


----------



## Yano

Just in case folks go both places , I joined up over at TID to see what the happenings are over there being this is my only board. 

That Yano is me , I put up the same avatar pic and a really short intro just to let folks know it was the same person.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Feeling a bit bored and nostalgic so I thought I would share this , Ive had it a while.




Back when I decided to try to pull this off , that fella was my driving force. Thats his record for Maine masters in our age group in the USPA. Ol Pat crossed my mind from time to time during meet prep. He was the fella I was chasing so to speak. 

We missed his bench by quite a bit , but we smoked him on the rest. 
455 squat , 275 bench , 505 dead

I hadn't looked at that again until tonight. 
We really did it.


----------



## Yano

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I'm back !!

 Got in some good work today but didnt push myself into oblivion ,, no really as hard as that is to believe. Stimulate not annihilate , see I do pay attention in class !!   

Hit mains hard n heavy  broke the accessories down into 5x5's  working off the new  prs 20lbs lighter than I used to be was definitely different. Body has got a crazy buzzing feeling  goin on right now ,, just kind of humming as I sit here in my chair. I missed this feeling.

Box Squats - 50% 1rm + 25% resistance - 150x3 240x3 330x3 420x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2

Deads - 50% 1rm + 25% resistance - 135x2 225x2 300x2 added 2 bands 375x2 added the next two bands 450x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2

GM -  240x5 245x5 250x4 255x5 260x5 - these look light as shit but they were work after squats n deads for the first time in  weeks for sure. 

RDL - 305x5 310x5 315x5 320x5 325x5

Bent Row - 185x5 190x5 195x5 200x5 205x5

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 x 15


----------



## Trendkill

Making sure I'm reading this correctly.  For squats the 420 x 8 x 2 was 315 bar weight plus 105lbs bands?


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Making sure I'm reading this correctly.  For squats the 420 x 8 x 2 was 315 bar weight plus 105lbs bands?


I can get what im guessing is  75 to 85 with 2 bands I dont have a fish scale to measure it accurately and the bathroom scale rolls over on me , so 340 on the bar with 2 bands is what I rolled with.  So ,,, 415 to 425ish'ness


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Making sure I'm reading this correctly.  For squats the 420 x 8 x 2 was 315 bar weight plus 105lbs bands?


I wanted to get in good solid work but not just destroy myself ? I was thinking ok ive got one days work in at the meet in the past 2 weeks dont just go full bull and end up on the couch for the next  3 days 

Feel like i got in solid work thats for sure , back n hips are already stiffening up and sore


----------



## Trendkill

I would lower the barbell weight for each lift.  The total weight at the top should wave between 75-85 percent. The percentages don't have to be exact but if we are going off the 455 sq. and 505 dead I would setup the waves like this:

Squat and Deadlift
Week 1: 255 + bands 8 x 2
Week 2: 275 + bands 8 x 2
Week 3: 295 + bands 6 x 2

You had a lot more in the tank then the 455 on squat so using approximately the same base weight as the deadlift should work out just fine.  This will allow you to be more explosive, keep the rest periods short and help with recovery.  Every 3rd or 6th week work up to a heavy double or single.  Not a max but something 50-90lbs above your working weights.  Save the truly heavy stuff for the max effort day.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I would lower the barbell weight for each lift.  The total weight at the top should wave between 75-85 percent. The percentages don't have to be exact but if we are going off the 455 sq. and 505 dead I would setup the waves like this:
> 
> Squat and Deadlift
> Week 1: 255 + bands 8 x 2
> Week 2: 275 + bands 8 x 2
> Week 3: 295 + bands 6 x 2
> 
> You had a lot more in the tank then the 455 on squat so using approximately the same base weight as the deadlift should work out just fine.  This will allow you to be more explosive, keep the rest periods short and help with recovery.  Every 3rd or 6th week work up to a heavy double or single.  Not a max but something 50-90lbs above your working weights.  Save the truly heavy stuff for the max effort day.


You've finally seen into my twisted self torture and math LOL I knew you would when you asked so ,, 300 ? and hes working off 50% ? uhhh Yano ? you dont have a 600 lb squat ,, who ya foolin ? haaahaha. 

Ok here's what Ive been doing and I realize it's probably a bit insane. 

I pick the PR I want in my head first. So I wanted a  500 lb dead  but at the time my PR was  435. I used  the %'s from  500  and forced myself there. 

Then when we went to push for  550 and then the 605 I got here at home I did the same thing , I make the jump in my head , do the math , then I just force myself there by smashing week after week until I get it. 

Thats probably not the right way huh ?


----------



## Trendkill

It's not ideal.  I've kinda been following your logic here (3rd time I've used that word in the last 20 mins today, weird, ok back to the show) and it has been working.  In the long run, however, it is better to use your actual contest 1RM (if you are competing) or at least a gym actual 1RM.  It is ok to play with the percentages on the dynamic day but you need to stay fairly close to them for long term success.  When I was competing I would keep the same training weights for a long time before I bumped them up even after hitting a PR at a meet.  The reasoning was twofold: 

1. When training in a large group it is much easier to load dimes, quarters and plates as opposed to swapping out 5's, 2.5s, or some combo of those.  

2. The body will respond well to dynamic training over a broad range of percentages, at least in my experience.  I used the same 325, 345, 365 plus green band for all my squats from the low 600s up to about 750.  At that point I bumped my weights up to 375, 395, 415 plus a blue band and that took me me into the low 800s.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> It's not ideal.  I've kinda been following your logic here (3rd time I've used that word in the last 20 mins today, weird, ok back to the show) and it has been working.  In the long run, however, it is better to use your actual contest 1RM (if you are competing) or at least a gym actual 1RM.  It is ok to play with the percentages on the dynamic day but you need to stay fairly close to them for long term success.  When I was competing I would keep the same training weights for a long time before I bumped them up even after hitting a PR at a meet.  The reasoning was twofold:
> 
> 1. When training in a large group it is much easier to load dimes, quarters and plates as opposed to swapping out 5's, 2.5s, or some combo of those.
> 
> 2. The body will respond well to dynamic training over a broad range of percentages, at least in my experience.  I used the same 325, 345, 365 plus green band for all my squats from the low 600s up to about 750.  At that point I bumped my weights up to 375, 395, 415 plus a blue band and that took me me into the low 800s.


Thats not a hard adjustment for me to make at all. Its just the way ive always done it , pick the target then try to hit it. 

 I dont just do it on dynamic days ,, this is just how i lift Ive been doin this for mains all along on max days too. I pick where I want to end up then do what ever it takes to get there. I just sort of smash my self along til i get there , then set a new target. 

Everything you've taught me so far has been solid gold I got no reason to question this either lol mine is not to wonder why mine is but to do or die.


----------



## Trendkill

Here's the thing though, as you progress as a lifter you will invariably find certain things that work for you.  This is part of the process.  You should always experiment or make adaptations to a program based on how you know your body will respond.  You've got a lot of experience with lifting over the years.  If this is something that works for you both physically and mentally then stick with it.  We may need to make a few adjustments here and there but that's ok.  You may find, however, that lowering the percentages a bit will cause an even greater increase in the lifts.  I think it would be a good experience to run a few waves at these lower weights and see how your respond.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Here's the thing though, as you progress as a lifter you will invariably find certain things that work for you.  This is part of the process.  You should always experiment or make adaptations to a program based on how you know your body will respond.  You've got a lot of experience with lifting over the years.  If this is something that works for you both physically and mentally then stick with it.  We may need to make a few adjustments here and there but that's ok.  You may find, however, that lowering the percentages a bit will cause an even greater increase in the lifts.  I think it would be a good experience to run a few waves at these lower weights and see how your respond.


Hell yeah , I totally agree. I enjoy the experimentation so I never mind trying some thing new to see how well it works. Just cus ive been doing something for years don't make it right , Lord knows the wife let's me know that several times a week haaaahahah.


----------



## Metalhead1

Yano, I see your logic as I've done the exact same for myself in the past. However, after trial and error with that mindset, I truly believe Trend's way is the way in that sense. It's the same that Dave Tate has said for as long as he's been talking about this shit.

In my experience, shooting for a number and calculating my %'s for said number worked fine at first. After a while, it always drove me into the ground before long. Going off the actual number, using slightly less weight goes a long way in recovery, technique, and everything in between.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper

Everything felt good , moved good , had a hell of a good time today. Body feels good from yesterday as well , no aches n pains , lil stiff this morning but some stretching and cardio took right care of it ,, motion is lotion.

 Flat Bench - 50% 1rm 25% added 9x3 - empty bar x10 empty bar/2 bandsx 10  135/2x 3 155/2x 3 170/2x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3 - 255 at the top of the motion

Spoto press -  followed protocol 2nd lift is supposed to be 3x20 for added volume so dats what we did, Holy shit y'all my tiddies be painin me !! 135x20  140x20 145x15x5 had to get a breath n get my shit  together for the last 5 but finished without the rerack. 

JM Press 40# chains - these were a treat after the spotos for sure haahahah   105x10 110x10 115x10 120x10

Seated DB press -  30x10 35x10  40x10 45x10

Shrugs - 185x10 195x10 205x10 210x10

Hammer Curls -  30x10 35x10  40x10  45x5x5

Ez Curls - 55x10  60x10 65x10  70x10

Abs - Twists with 45#plate - 4x15


----------



## Trendkill

Look at this man adhering to the plan

Big things to come from the state near Canukistan


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Look at this man adhering to the plan
> 
> Big things to come from the state near Canukistan


Football coach used to keep a 4lb rubber mallet in one of the boxes he called the .. "insert my name" adjuster , and  there was more than once i got clunked on the head and asked what gap i was supposed to be in haahahha.


----------



## Trendkill

I may have to borrow this idea for the gym.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> I may have to borrow this idea for the gym.


lucky for me i was nose so as long as I said A , i was golden ,,  the big issue was ,, which A  🤷‍♂️  😣 annnnd CLUNK!


----------



## Yano

Seizure counter reset last night .... start another 90 day count down. I can do any thing I put my mind to , why can't I fix my head.

Started here while I was chatting , noticed after the work out I was losing control of my hands and well other stuff ... thought It was just my cns being a little blown out.

Hands slowly turned into bricks on me and Michelle noticed i was starting to tic just kind of staring and I was getting real dizzy so I bailed for the couch.

Petit Mal this time around no kirking out on the floor at least , she said just a lot of staring and tics n tremors lasted less than 2 minutes, more than 5 min is considered real bad and I get transported.

Slept most of the night , I logged in here to try n let Trend know I was ok being we were chatting when it started but I couldnt really function yet I just ended up sitting here staring into space for a while then went back to bed.

 Some times I get so tired of this I just want to be myself again. I see glimpses of me like reflections in broken  glass laying on the floor from the shattered windows of my life.

No matter how hard I try to scoop them up and glue them back together they just seem to crumble apart and all i'm left with is cut and bloody hands.

So tired of being broken , so fucking tired ....

"I wear this crown of thorns
Upon my liar's chair
Full of broken thoughts
I cannot repair
Beneath the stains of time
The feelings disappear
You are someone else
I'm still right here"


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Seizure counter reset last night .... start another 90 day count down. I can do any thing I put my mind to , why can't I fix my head.
> 
> Started here while I was chatting , noticed after the work out I was losing control of my hands and well other stuff ... thought It was just my cns being a little blown out.
> 
> Hands slowly turned into bricks on me and Michelle noticed i was starting to tic just kind of staring and I was getting real dizzy so I bailed for the couch.
> 
> Petit Mal this time around no kirking out on the floor at least , she said just a lot of staring and tics n tremors lasted less than 2 minutes, more than 5 min is considered real bad and I get transported.
> 
> Slept most of the night , I logged in here to try n let Trend know I was ok being we were chatting when it started but I couldnt really function yet I just ended up sitting here staring into space for a while then went back to bed.
> 
> Some times I get so tired of this I just want to be myself again. I see glimpses of me like reflections in broken glass laying on the floor from the shattered windows of my life.
> 
> No matter how hard I try to scoop them up and glue them back together they just seem to crumble apart and all i'm left with is cut and bloody hands.
> 
> So tired of being broken , so fucking tired ....
> 
> "I wear this crown of thorns
> Upon my liar's chair
> Full of broken thoughts
> I cannot repair
> Beneath the stains of time
> The feelings disappear
> You are someone else
> I'm still right here"



Fuck man, I’m sorry to hear that. Reading everything the way you wrote it, I could feel that emotion and pain. I can only imagine how frustrating that is and it being out of your control. I’m glad it wasn’t bad enough for you to get transported and that you didn’t sustain any injuries from it. Hope you’re feeling better today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Fuck man, I’m sorry to hear that. Reading everything the way you wrote it, I could feel that emotion and pain. I can only imagine how frustrating that is and it being out of your control. I’m glad it wasn’t bad enough for you to get transported and that you didn’t sustain any injuries from it. Hope you’re feeling better today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont mean to bum folks out just vent a bit it gets to me some times. Yeah I feel pretty good today thanks man ! slept a lot. Still feel like i need a nap but thats ok its a rest day i got nothing better to do.


----------



## CJ

Sorry bud. 🥺🥺🥺


----------



## DEADlifter

I am glad you're feeling better today.  I hate that for you.


----------



## Yano

CJ said:


> Sorry bud. 🥺🥺🥺


I'm ok man , just woke up from a short nap in my chair. Be one of those days.


----------



## Yano

DEADlifter said:


> I am glad you're feeling better today.  I hate that for you.


Thanks man I appreciate it I'll get there eventually


----------



## Trendkill

This is a setback, nothing more.  There was no trip to the hospital and both you and your wife recognized what was going on.  Think about where you were two years ago and what you just accomplished this past weekend.  Live in the now.  You've got a big wedding coming up too.  Lot's of good things happening.  Life will always have setbacks but you know you can overcome these things now.  You've got an excellent support system at home with your wife and kids and an excellent one here on the forum.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> This is a setback, nothing more.  There was no trip to the hospital and both you and your wife recognized what was going on.  Think about where you were two years ago and what you just accomplished this past weekend.  Live in the now.  You've got a big wedding coming up too.  Lot's of good things happening.  Life will always have setbacks but you know you can overcome these things now.  You've got an excellent support system at home with your wife and kids and an excellent one here on the forum.


48 days this time. Last one was when I dropped the 460 on my leg that was Aug 4th. Its nice to see the frequency drop. Just frustrates the fuck out of me at times and I lose it a bit. I gota go 90 days. Only got half a set in so to speak and it just pisses me off

 I used to have more than one a week some times so it is better. I didn't mean to bring every ones spirits down or any of that I just try to keep shit real and put the  good and the bad up.

 Log is like my diary / journal it sort of has become a safe place for me to vent and think out loud. I use it to spend time with my family here on site and get advice, sort of like my digital kitchen table n cribbage board.


----------



## Butch_C

Yano said:


> 48 days this time. Last one was when I dropped the 460 on my leg that was Aug 4th. Its nice to see the frequency drop. Just frustrates the fuck out of me at times and I lose it a bit. I gota go 90 days. Only got half a set in so to speak and it just pisses me off
> 
> I used to have more than one a week some times so it is better. I didn't mean to bring every ones spirits down or any of that I just try to keep shit real and put the  good and the bad up.
> 
> Log is like my diary / journal it sort of has become a safe place for me to vent and think out loud. I use it to spend time with my family here on site and get advice, sort of like my digital kitchen table n cribbage board.


Try not to worry about what you can't control. It sucks to have a problem that no one can fix, it frustrates the shit out of you. I have my issues too and if I think too much about them or when someone else notices them I can go to a dark place and get very depressed. I find trying not to dwell on it is the only way I can cope. I am glad you are feeling better today. Keep your head up!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Maybe it's somewhere else in these 83 pages, but why 90 days? What happens at 90 days if you make it?


----------



## Yano

Butch_C said:


> Try not to worry about what you can't control. It sucks to have a problem that no one can fix, it frustrates the shit out of you. I have my issues too and if I think too much about them or when someone else notices them I can go to a dark place and get very depressed. I find trying not to dwell on it is the only way I can cope. I am glad you are feeling better today. Keep your head up!


Thanks man !


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Maybe it's somewhere else in these 83 pages, but why 90 days? What happens at 90 days if you make it?


I have to go 90 days with out a seizure before my Dr will certify me as ok to get my license back. Until then I'm shoe leather express. 

Once he gives me the nod I have to retake the drivers course and then I'm set.  Fire up the bike  and get my fat ass back in the wind.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Damn, I'd be jonsing for 90 days too. I stopped riding when I found out I was pregnant. Looking forward to the day I can ride again, but I wont until he's older. 

Cmon 90 days!!!!


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Damn, I'd be jonsing for 90 days too. I stopped riding when I found out I was pregnant. Looking forward to the day I can ride again, but I wont until he's older.
> 
> Cmon 90 days!!!!


Youngest's first word was Daddy , she said it hearing my bike coming up the hill across town toward home Michelle said she ran to the window yelling it until I pulled in.  👍


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Youngest's first word was Daddy , she said it hearing my bike coming up the hill across town toward home Michelle said she ran to the window yelling it until I pulled in.  👍


Dad still rides but I sold my bike. It's probably only a few years off for me, when he's old enough to ride with me most likely.


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> This is a setback, nothing more. There was no trip to the hospital and both you and your wife recognized what was going on. Think about where you were two years ago and what you just accomplished this past weekend. Live in the now. You've got a big wedding coming up too. Lot's of good things happening. Life will always have setbacks but you know you can overcome these things now. You've got an excellent support system at home with your wife and kids and an excellent one here on the forum.



This right here. You nailed it brother. Love the family and support here. Appreciate you more than you know TK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Dad still rides but I sold my bike. It's probably only a few years off for me, when he's old enough to ride with me most likely.


Its been years , she just sits in the corner of the basement with a sheet over her. Waiting, like me.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Its been years , she just sits in the corner of the basement with a sheet over her. Waiting, like me.


🤗 I feel that


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> 🤗 I feel that


That her in the background , pics old , hell I was  close to or just at 305 then.


----------



## Yano

Pic from the road to prove to the ol lady i shaved my head , I was like 270 here , 275


----------



## Bomb10shell

Damn. Now 220. That's a hell of a cut man.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Damn. Now 220. That's a hell of a cut man.


Hit 209 before the first blast. I feel my best around 220 - 230


----------



## Thewall

Just got caught up, sorry to hear this Yano,  It is just a little setback. I know it sucks going through it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yep, just another bump in the road brother. Sorry I know it's frustrating as hell.


----------



## Gibsonator

You tha man Yano


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yep, just another bump in the road brother. Sorry I know it's frustrating as hell.


Thanks man !


----------



## Yano

Gibsonator said:


> You tha man Yano


Thanks man ! What dont kill us makes us stronger.


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> Thanks man ! What dont kill us makes us stronger.


Truth brother


----------



## Yano

Shit work , shit energy , no pop , no drive , no rage , no anger , its like my emotions just got shut off. No matter what I tried I just couldn't work the bellows enough to blow the coals back into a raging fire .... just disappointed. 

Deadlifts - 135x5 225x5 315x3  365x2 405x2 - added 2 bands - 405/2x1 - added 2 more bands -  405/4x1 , added  20lbs - 425/4x1 = 575 at the top of the movement , 435/4 failed 

Def Deadlifts 2 inch - Ive never really done these for reps it was different , I definitely need to work  them more in larger sets like these - 315x5 335x5 355x5 365x5 370x5

Shrugs - 185x12 205x12 225x12 235x12

Kroc Rows - these arent really a lower body thing , it was supposed to be RDL but my back was just jello after the deficits - if it wasnt for being a bit ignorant i would of said fuck these too but at least I had the bench to lean on -  40x12 45x12 50x12 55x12

Leg Lifts - 4x12


----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> Shit work , shit energy , no pop , no drive , no rage , no anger , its like my emotions just got shut off. No matter what I tried I just couldn't work the bellows enough to blow the coals back into a raging fire .... just disappointed.
> 
> Deadlifts - 135x5 225x5 315x3  365x2 405x2 - added 2 bands - 405/2x1 - added 2 more bands -  405/4x1 , added  20lbs - 425/4x1 = 575 at the top of the movement , 435/4 failed
> 
> Def Deadlifts 2 inch - Ive never really done these for reps it was different , I definitely need to work  them more in larger sets like these - 315x5 335x5 355x5 365x5 370x5
> 
> Shrugs - 185x12 205x12 225x12 235x12
> 
> Kroc Rows - these arent really a lower body thing , it was supposed to be RDL but my back was just jello after the deficits - if it wasnt for being a bit ignorant i would of said fuck these too but at least I had the bench to lean on -  40x12 45x12 50x12 55x12
> 
> Leg Lifts - 4x12


Damn good movie.

Kroc Rows instead of RDL's is just you listening to your body. Which is good.

Just do whatever you can to get back on track.

You'll get your fire back!


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Damn good movie.
> 
> Kroc Rows instead of RDL's is just you listening to your body. Which is good.
> 
> Just do whatever you can to get back on track.
> 
> You'll get your fire back!


decided on those really so i could lean over and put one hand on the  bench ,, half assed it but its done , if i feel good i can get in a few sets of RDL tomorrow on the off day


----------



## Butch_C

Yano said:


> Shit work , shit energy , no pop , no drive , no rage , no anger , its like my emotions just got shut off. No matter what I tried I just couldn't work the bellows enough to blow the coals back into a raging fire .... just disappointed.
> 
> Deadlifts - 135x5 225x5 315x3  365x2 405x2 - added 2 bands - 405/2x1 - added 2 more bands -  405/4x1 , added  20lbs - 425/4x1 = 575 at the top of the movement , 435/4 failed
> 
> Def Deadlifts 2 inch - Ive never really done these for reps it was different , I definitely need to work  them more in larger sets like these - 315x5 335x5 355x5 365x5 370x5
> 
> Shrugs - 185x12 205x12 225x12 235x12
> 
> Kroc Rows - these arent really a lower body thing , it was supposed to be RDL but my back was just jello after the deficits - if it wasnt for being a bit ignorant i would of said fuck these too but at least I had the bench to lean on -  40x12 45x12 50x12 55x12
> 
> Leg Lifts - 4x12


You'll find the fire again.  Give it a couple days and you will be back at it.


----------



## nissan11

I just got around to watching all your videos and catching up on your log.
I'm so proud of you! It tickles the cockles of my heart to read how you described the meet and hear about everyone on this forum who helped you prepare.
Im ready to read about your next one.


----------



## Yano

nissan11 said:


> I just got around to watching all your videos and catching up on your log.
> I'm so proud of you! It tickles the cockles of my heart to read how you described the meet and hear about everyone on this forum who helped you prepare.
> Im ready to read about your next one.


You helped me as well my friend ,  you are one of the folks that opened my eyes and showed me that a powerlifter doesn't have to be a hulking giant. They can be ordinary humble folks. 

You helped show me It's not all in the body it's in the heart and soul. 

You taught me how to pick my openers and I won't forget that. When Trend and I went over things I told him and others that you were the one that told me how to pick em and what I thought was right and we adjusted off that. 

So your a part of my success at that meet as well man , don't think it was all just every one else that helped. You are a competitive lifter with more experience than I have I took what you said to heart and it helped me. Thank you !

I bust ya balls , well cus it's fun but you are alright with me man. 
you are one solid cat ( even if ya do got some fucking googly eyeballs )  👍 😘


----------



## Trendkill

That petit mal is what affected you to ignite, I’m almost certain. Lets see how next week goes.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> That petit mal is what affected you to ignite, I’m almost certain. Lets see how next week goes.


 Just wasn't inside myself if that makes sense just felt hollow.


----------



## Yano

It's long i'll put it here in the log instead of clogging up the music thread with it,,, enjoy WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!






Impetus - 00:57  X-Ray Visions - 04:31  Firebirds - 08:10  Slaughter Beach - 11:43  We Strive for Excellence - 15:08  Rats - 18:32  Mice and Gods - 21:10  Mountain of Bone - 25:38  Skeletons on Mars - 30:34  Walking in the Great Shining Path of Monster Trucks -  35:25  Boss Metal Zone - 39:15  Nosferatu Madre - 42:18  Escape from the Prison Planet -  46:11  Jackhammer Our Names - 51:07  Three Golden Horns -  54:56  A Shogun Named Marcus - 58:39  Cypress Grove -  1:01:41  The Elephant Riders -  1:12:30  In Walks Barbarella -  1:16:54  D.C. Sound Attack! - 1:21:00


----------



## Btcowboy

Butch_C said:


> You'll find the fire again.  Give it a couple days and you will be back at it.


This I found after last meet there was no end goal and zapped my motivation. It will come back I promise


----------



## Yano

Btcowboy said:


> This I found after last meet there was no end goal and zapped my motivation. It will come back I promise


I think the seizure played a bit to do with it as well like Trend pointed out. Just wasn't quite all the way back in my head yet. 

That was the one good thing about yesterday , the banded 555 was no straps just a lot of chalk , I just gripped in ripped. Hand held so that is a really big deal that i had over looked.

OH we got a goal !!   Imma pull  over  6 next year come Hell or high water ! State Championships are only  11 and a half months away, We got shit to do !!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Btcowboy

Yano said:


> I think the seizure played a bit to do with it as well like Trend pointed out. Just wasn't quite all the way back in my head yet.
> 
> That was the one good thing about yesterday , the banded 555 was no straps just a lot of chalk , I just gripped in ripped. Hand held so that is a really big deal that i had over looked.
> 
> OH we got a goal !!   Imma pull  over  6 next year come Hell or high water ! State Championships are only  11 and a half months away, We got shit to do !!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Yes you will


----------



## NbleSavage

Yano said:


> It's long i'll put it here in the log instead of clogging up the music thread with it,,, enjoy WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impetus - 00:57  X-Ray Visions - 04:31  Firebirds - 08:10  Slaughter Beach - 11:43  We Strive for Excellence - 15:08  Rats - 18:32  Mice and Gods - 21:10  Mountain of Bone - 25:38  Skeletons on Mars - 30:34  Walking in the Great Shining Path of Monster Trucks -  35:25  Boss Metal Zone - 39:15  Nosferatu Madre - 42:18  Escape from the Prison Planet -  46:11  Jackhammer Our Names - 51:07  Three Golden Horns -  54:56  A Shogun Named Marcus - 58:39  Cypress Grove -  1:01:41  The Elephant Riders -  1:12:30  In Walks Barbarella -  1:16:54  D.C. Sound Attack! - 1:21:00


Saw these lads with Helmet last week - fookin' amazing show! Hardest working band in rock.


----------



## NbleSavage

Yano said:


> I think the seizure played a bit to do with it as well like Trend pointed out. Just wasn't quite all the way back in my head yet.
> 
> That was the one good thing about yesterday , the banded 555 was no straps just a lot of chalk , I just gripped in ripped. Hand held so that is a really big deal that i had over looked.
> 
> OH we got a goal !!   Imma pull  over  6 next year come Hell or high water ! State Championships are only  11 and a half months away, We got shit to do !!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Get back on that grind, Mate! There is no finish line. 6 next year, 7 after that. Grey Beards can still tear it up in the gym and on the platform.


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> Get back on that grind, Mate! There is no finish line. 6 next year, 7 after that. Grey Beards can still tear it up in the gym and on the platform.


Fuck yeah ! I'm just starting


----------



## Yano

Cals are at 3000 , body weight this morning 218

Max Upper

Today was a better day for sure.  Got in some good work , didnt hit the number  at the top of the bench I wanted but as I was sitting there a bit let down I had to force myself to remember I'm  20lbs lighter now than when I hit  340 for a single  and im not running the tren or drol anymore so I'll  be happy with what i got and accept that. The rest of the day went good , had to make a few adjustments getting used to the different rep ranges but all in all was a good days work. 

Flat Bench to 1 rm  -  empty bar x10 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 265x5 275x1 280x1 285x1 290x1 - at 290 my ass left the bench by a bit more than a whisper so I called it there.

Spoto - 190x5 195x5 200x5 205x5 210x5

Close Grip - 185x12 190x12 195x12 200x6x6

Bent Rows - 150x8 155x8 160x8 165x8

Db Press - 40 x15 45 x15 50 x15

Ez Curls - 55x12 60x12 65x12 70x12

Ez Hammer Curls - 40x12 45x12 50x12 55x12

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4x15


----------



## Yano

Sunday Gospel hours over , prayers been said n done. I might of even included some of you in there whether ya like it or not.   

Time for a lil more coffee and cardio 

3 ,2 ,1 DANCE MOTHER FUCKERZ !!!!


----------



## Yano

Metalhead1 said:


> Yano, I see your logic as I've done the exact same for myself in the past. However, after trial and error with that mindset, I truly believe Trend's way is the way in that sense. It's the same that Dave Tate has said for as long as he's been talking about this shit.
> 
> In my experience, shooting for a number and calculating my %'s for said number worked fine at first. After a while, it always drove me into the ground before long. Going off the actual number, using slightly less weight goes a long way in recovery, technique, and everything in between.


I was just rereading my log to see if i missed any thing and found this man. I think this is going to work out well too , going to start today with dynamic lower and stick to the plan see how it all rolls. Thanks for poppin in man always appreciate any advice  and opinions I get as I'm learning from those that have been there and done it for  years.


----------



## Yano

Ok stuck with the plan ,, I know right hard to imagine !! me of all people  ,, who'd a thunk it. Trend and I had  talked after last weeks debacle and suggested dropping my percentages to a more reasonable jump and see if we get more progress instead my bull in a china shop approach. I'm all for it and today was the first day of the redone math on the block.

Everything moved well , nice n fast good speed. Deads n Skwatz went real well.

Skwatz 275+2 bands = ebx2 eb/2x2 150/2x2 240/2x2 275/2x2 x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 = 325 at the top of the movement

Deads 275+2 bands = 135/2x2 225/2x2 275/2x 2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 325 at the top

Here's where shit gets funky -- dun dun dunnnnn (for dramatic effect) - In wanting to stick to the program this time around and get the most out of it , the template calls for accessories to go  3-5 sets of 10-20 reps -- oy vey !!!

So today I started working on 20 reppers -- WTF did I get myself into ??? I started off on the low end of the scale  and will work up over this block until we get em all in.

The weights on these are humbling to say the least , first time ive worked in 20s and well ,, yeah its freaking humbling compared to workin in triples for sure.

Good Mornings -  150x20 155x10 160x20

Bent Rows - 135x20 140x20 145x15x5 - slight pause for air no setting the bar down

RDL - 155x20 165x20 170x12x8 

By this point my legs were shaking like a dog shitting razor blades and peach pits ,,just wow

Abs - Rev Crunches 4x20


----------



## Bomb10shell

Now you know what us BBs go through 😉 I like 10s personally but 🤷‍♀️ coach has me doing 6x20s on hip thrusts and it's brutal.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Now you know what us BBs go through 😉 I like 10s personally but 🤷‍♀️ coach has me doing 6x20s on hip thrusts and it's brutal.


Definitely a new thing for me doin em wow , its like a religious experience. Started with 3x20 and sposed to work up to 5x20 for accessories on dynamic.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Definitely a new thing for me doin em wow , its like a religious experience. Started with 3x20 and sposed to work up to 5x20 for accessories on dynamic.


I saw that in the conjugate. I actually built a program after Trend sent me the template but we both decided that it didn't quite fit the goals of the aesthetics I'm after here. So no PL for me...for now.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> I saw that in the conjugate. I actually built a program after Trend sent me the template but we both decided that it didn't quite fit the goals of the aesthetics I'm after here. So no PL for me...for now.


Yeah that makes sense get your physique and BB stuff done and your show won , then rebound and hit the PL routine muaahahahahaha


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Yeah that makes sense get your physique and BB stuff done and your show won , then rebound and hit the PL routine muaahahahahaha


Rebound and make a pro run 😏😘


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Definitely a new thing for me doin em wow , its like a religious experience. Started with 3x20 and sposed to work up to 5x20 for accessories on dynamic.


Yano - Goes crazy with dynamic percentages

Trend - Suggests changes

Yano - commits to staying on program and performs workout as written

Trend - Well, ya know, there is one thing.....

So, regarding the 20 rep stuff.  When I wrote that I was intending it to be for more isolated exercises.  Things like GHR, reverse hyper, back extension, leg curl, etc.  I like higher rep ranges on most of those.  For the barbell stuff like you are doing for accessory work, which is totally fine, I would keep reps in the 8-12 range.  Maybe bust out the 20s for the last exercise as a finisher type movement.  Doesn't need to be for all of them though.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Yano - Goes crazy with dynamic percentages
> 
> Trend - Suggests changes
> 
> Yano - commits to staying on program and performs workout as written
> 
> Trend - Well, ya know, there is one thing.....
> 
> So, regarding the 20 rep stuff.  When I wrote that I was intending it to be for more isolated exercises.  Things like GHR, reverse hyper, back extension, leg curl, etc.  I like higher rep ranges on most of those.  For the barbell stuff like you are doing for accessory work, which is totally fine, I would keep reps in the 8-12 range.  Maybe bust out the 20s for the last exercise as a finisher type movement.  Doesn't need to be for all of them though.


Thats the best news ive had all day ! Cus holy shit man haahahaha. I'm sitting here thinking 5x20 good mornings are going to put me in an early grave right on !!


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper

Today felt good , moved well , everything felt like it was firing propah ,, was a solid day. Pretty much a repeat of last dynamic effort day as I get it right in my head and hands. 

Paused Bench 2 count with chains - Ebx10 Eb/chx10 135/chx3 155/chx3 175/chx3 195/chx3 205/chx3 215/chx3x3x3x3x3x3 - same weight as last week's dynamic at the top just with chains - 255#

Spoto - on with the 20 reps for volume - 135x20 140x20 145x20 150x10x5x5

Close Grip - 135x10 140x10 145x10 150x10

Seated DB Press - 35x10 40x10 50x10 55x10

Shrugs - 185x10 195x10 205x10 215x10

Rev Curls ez bar - 40x10 45x10 50x10 55x10

Curls ez bar - 55x10 60x10 65x10 70x10

Abs - Reverse Crunches 4 sets of 20


----------



## PZT

Lots of work! Nice job


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Lots of work! Nice job


Thanks man  trying to get my volume up a bit but not blow the program like I usually do.


----------



## Bomb10shell

How are the shakes? Been thinking about about you all evening. Hope you're okay 🤗


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> How are the shakes? Been thinking about about you all evening. Hope you're okay 🤗


I'm great kiddo , my hands always shake a bit , im not the guy you want shaving any thing with a straight razor hahaha. 

Todays workout went really good sticking with the same percentages n just changing the main, accessories went good. I feel like a tired brand new shiny penny. 

Things are a bit hectic with the weekend coming , kids are sposed to be flying up from SC , other relatives coming in for the wedding. So thats got every ones attention , friday night is the rehearsal , that will be fun. 

Only issue is no one wants  to move the wedding to Sunday , Saturday is Max Upper damn it !!  😭


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Only issue is no one wants to move the wedding to Sunday , Saturday is Max Upper damn it !! 😭


Those damn ungrateful kids. 🤣🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell

But I'm glad you're okay. Just seemed like maybe you were extra shakey today.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Max Lower .. kind of. 

Ok today was really short and simple , I got main movers done and that was it. No issues so no worries just the wife.

 Lemme splain 

First things first mains went well , I got no complaints - 

Banded Deads - 135x3 135/2x3 135/4x3 225/4x3 315/4x3 325/4x2 335/4x1 365/4x1 385/4x1  405/4x1  - went for 425/4 failed , dropped to 410/4x1 made that but I was pretty spent so its a 5lb increase over last week - 410 and 4 bands is 560 at the top of the movement. 

Free Squats - SSB - 150x3 240x3 330x3 380x3 400x1  410x1 420x1 425x1 

There was quite a bit of cussing and , just pick it up you fat bastard goin on and you weak fat fuck just SKWAT!!

That's when the wife came down and hit me with 

 Can you please just try not to kill your self this weekend , please , don't make one of the boys walk her down the aisle , please ! 

She weren't crying but she weren't far off either.

I got no defense against them green eyes lookin sad I never have. Any one else ever put that look in her eyes I'd destroy them and here I am lookin at my reflection.

So I give her a smooch and told her to relax I was all done for the day. 

Tomorrow would be my off day between upper n lower so I'll go down  and just hit accessories nice n quiet in the morning once the hen's clear the roost real quick and be done with em.


----------



## PZT

Don’t let that green eyed ginger brain wash you.

Mine can cry on demand. It’s a super power of the soulless!!!!


----------



## Bomb10shell

PZT said:


> Don’t let that green eyed ginger brain wash you.
> 
> Mine can cry on demand. It’s a super power of the soulless!!!!


Damn, I must have missed this class in school for the soul less green eyed gingers. 

I want my money back.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Don’t let that green eyed ginger brain wash you.
> 
> Mine can cry on demand. It’s a super power of the soulless!!!!


 👍


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Damn, I must have missed this class in school for the soul less green eyed gingers.
> 
> I want my money back.


Some how deep down I knew you were one too ,, i just knew it ,, its like im a magnet haaahaha.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Some how deep down I knew you were one too ,, i just knew it ,, its like im a magnet haaahaha.


Yano knows all


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Yano knows all


I'll go with some haaahaha some gets me in enough trouble


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Some how deep down I knew you were one too ,, i just knew it ,, its like im a magnet haaahaha.


You can tell how she denies the super powers


----------



## blundig

dragon1952 said:


> Almost 69 yrs old and I never knew breakfast wasn't a meal! Learn something new every day...ha ha.


I'm 72. You learn a lot in those 3 next years.


----------



## Bomb10shell

PZT said:


> You can tell how she denies the super powers


I have other super powers, just not the one to cry on demand


----------



## Yano

Couple quick pics from  today , i'll put up a few more as i get to em. Been a long day.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Beautiful family 🥰


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Beautiful family 🥰


Them's muh girls ,, any thing and every thing they ask til my last.

 I'll have some more pics tomorrow  wifes got em on her phone but shes heading to bed shes got work tomorrow.


----------



## CJ

Congratulations bud!!!


----------



## Trendkill

Amazing day brother.


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips

Yano said:


> Them's muh girls ,, any thing and every thing they ask til my last.
> 
> I'll have some more pics tomorrow  wifes got em on her phone but shes heading to bed shes got work tomorrow.


Parenthood seems like the best thing in the world while also being completely horrifying/stressful.  How long you been married?


----------



## Yano

JeffGoldblumLips said:


> Parenthood seems like the best thing in the world while also being completely horrifying/stressful.  How long you been married?


Goin on 33 years together and married if ya add it up


----------



## Yano




----------



## Bomb10shell

Sunday morning swingin sounds


----------



## Bomb10shell

Bomb10shell said:


> Sunday morning swingin sounds


Lol.... totally thought I was in the music thread 🤣🤣🤦‍♀️


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Sunday morning swingin sounds


Oh  hell yeahhhhhh !!


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Lol.... totally thought I was in the music thread 🤣🤣🤦‍♀️


 Oh no , now your stuck dancing with me ,, haahahah.    👍


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Oh no , now your stuck dancing with me ,, haahahah.    👍


Been booty shaking to this one for about 3 minutes already. I've been on a "Mexican Institute of Sound" type kick lately. At least for morning coffees, then we kick it up a notch.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Been booty shaking to this one for about 3 minutes already. I've been on a "Mexican Institute of Sound" type kick lately. At least for morning coffees, then we kick it up a notch.


Right on im down  , let's boogie oogie oogie !!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Right on im down  , let's boogie oogie oogie !!


Cumbia y café 

Ay papi!


----------



## NbleSavage

Yano said:


> Couple quick pics from  today , i'll put up a few more as i get to em. Been a long day.
> View attachment 29261
> 
> View attachment 29262
> 
> View attachment 29263
> 
> View attachment 29264


That grandbaby is precious! Beautiful family, @Yano !


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> That grandbaby is precious! Beautiful family, @Yano !


Thank Ya Sir !!


----------



## Yano

An now you can see why I call him , Broomstick haahaha


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower

Today went well , just not feeling it today I guess. Every thing moved well no complaints on energy or the work out just wasn't fully with it today I guess.

Skwat - High Box - 275 with 2 bands 8x2 - eb x 10 eb/bandsx 2 150/2x2 240/2x2 275/2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 275 + 2 bands = 350 at the top

Deads -  135/2x2 225/2x2 275/2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 = 275+2 bands = 350 at the top of the

GM -  200x10 220x10 240x10

Rows - 165x10 175x10 180x10

Abs - 4x20 leg lifts


----------



## Trendkill

Now we've got things movin in the right direction.

I can't imagine anything in your life right now that would cause you to have a slightly subpar workout....

Coming off a powerlifting meet
Recovering from Petit Mal seizure
Stopping Tren
Family and grandkids in town for a week
Daughter getting married

Give it another week or two and you'll be feeling fine again.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Now we've got things movin in the right direction.
> 
> I can't imagine anything in your life right now that would cause you to have a slightly subpar workout....
> 
> Coming off a powerlifting meet
> Recovering from Petit Mal seizure
> Stopping Tren
> Family and grandkids in town for a week
> Daughter getting married
> 
> Give it another week or two and you'll be feeling fine again.


It did feel good today other than me just being gloomy  a bit , I got no complaints.

 I've reduced the time between the dynamic sets to where they are supposed to be more or less , 30 seconds is hard to do when your an old pot and 3 pack a day smoker but i do force myself to stick to it as best I can with out gagging.

I think its just me having to get used to using real numbers and not projecting where I want to be  then fighting to get there , I'm not sure really.

My head feels like it's in a good place right now , Ive got a few things on my mind but not crushing , just the usual things.

The daughter testing positive for covid today added a bit of worry to my head and on top of that the dogs got cancer haahahah just WTF 

Show of hands ,,, who expected that shit ? any one ? ,,, bueller ,, buelller ?  She's had a pit mix for years and lately she seems to be losing weight and not had much of an appetite , told em call the vet and bring her down .. she calls me tonight with the covid news .. and hits me with  Daddy , we have to put Marley down , shes got cancer .... Like , ok I  thank you God for passing it down to the dog and not a family member , I truly am  thankful for that in every way.......but really ? come on man. 

OK so maybe I got a bit more stress than I let on but it's not like i'm gonna go jump in front of a bus just yet. I got shit to do.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Damn Yano, I'm so sorry to hear this dude.


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> Damn Yano, I'm so sorry to hear this dude.


Just me venting man It will all be ok. God is Good , he's never let me down I just have to accept the plan he's got even if it confuses the heck out of me.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

I got asked one time why I had cannon balls in the back of my  car .. I smiled and told the cop ,, I'm a cannon.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper 

Today was solid even with the added stress.

Found a traveling vet to take care of the daughters dog for her so they didn't have to worry or take care of it themselves. An there's a place up in Milo I  guess , just out of Dover a bit that  does pet cremations  so they came to get her and that's all taken care of , they can have her back in a week or so and do a memorial box or an urn. I don't know I  just felt like I had to do something. Hell she's still writing out thank you cards from the wedding ya know , I couldn't just ,, oh wow that sucks , ok bye. 

Ol ladys got covid , one daughter has it so far , I came up positive on one of two tests she brought home and while I don't feel horrible I can tell there's some thing going on , I can taste it when I cough and working out and getting sweaty just has that chilly sweaty feeling it wasn't a good sweat and felt warm ,, if that makes sense. 

Work out went really well though I got no complaints on movement or energy. It even took the normal amount of time , wasn't dragging on. 

Bench - pause w 2 bands - Bumped  these up 10 lbs from the previous 2 weeks - ebx10 eb/bands x 3 135/2x3 155/2x3 175/2x3 185/2x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3 - 265 at the top 

Spoto - still working out the 20 reps with no pause so I kept the same weight - 135x20 140x20 145x20

JM Press - 115x10 120x10 125x10 130x5x5

Shrugs - 185x10 195x10  205x10 215x10

Curls - Ez - 55x10 60x10 65x10 70x10

Curls - Ez Hammer -  40x10 45x10  50x10 55x10

Abs - I was breathing n bracing wasn't I ?     I was just  feeling shakey n gassed n said fuck em today.


----------



## Yano

Today wasn't too bad , I still don't feel horrible , stuffy , coughing a bit now and then , I get sweaty and clamy feeling quick but it's not horrible at least. Not a  ton of energy  or pop in the work out but it went ok all things considering. I got no real complaints. Would of liked a better  total on the deads but i'll  take what I can get and thank God for letting me still work out. 

Max Lower 

Deads - 135x3 225x3 315x3 365x3 405x3 - this felt like a fucking house not gonna lie - 455x1 475x1 490x1 - I stripped some plates off back down to 405 with 2 bands for 480 at the top ,, added 20 lbs   500 at the top x1  , 520 failed barely got it off the floor last week I hit 560 

-- At this point I was pissed off not gonna lie I was a big ragey but then I realized I'm still over my meet total and running way less shit so ,, I ended up pretty happy even if I didnt beat last week it still shows im getting stronger on the cruises. 

 Deficit DL's 1" - sort of a fuck you to my self for not getting where I wanted to be on the regular deads -  went heavy on  these and worked in triples -  405x3 410x3 415x3 420x3 -  this actually brought my spirits up , the single I ended up dropping when I had the seizure was 460 so hitting a triple with 420 made me pretty fkn happy. 

 GM's - Feeling a bit shakey at this point but more I guess a hypo sweaty feeling than a flu or cold thing but there's no way I could be I had a banana before hand after my chicken n salad and I had marmalade on my toast this morning so i had sugar in me,, I was sweating like a pig at this point but I was so fkn cold I had to put my long sleeve shirt on over the tank I had on - just a weird feeling - 240x10 245x10 250x10 255x10 

 Rows - I did these Pendlay style today , leaning over like that I was feeling a bit pukey and def dizzy so cheating with the floor sure helped - 165x10 170x10 175x10  180x10

Abs - 1x15 Russian Twists ,, yes one set ,, I finished the last rep  and the room kept goin back n forth lol so I said ya know what ,, fuck dis I breathe n brace (shout out to the great Ed Coan for that excuse , love you man !) and came up here.


----------



## Bomb10shell

You can still toss around quite a bit of weight for being a sick dude. Don't beat yourself up man, you probably *should* be resting and recovering from covid... just saying


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> You can still toss around quite a bit of weight for being a sick dude. Don't beat yourself up man, you probably *should* be resting and recovering from covid... just saying


sort of hoping i can sweat and burn it out like any old flu or cold ,, i stll feel pretty good all in all


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips

Yano said:


> sort of hoping i can sweat and burn it out like any old flu or cold ,, i stll feel pretty good all in all


Rock and roll baby


----------



## Yano

Daughter got the pics back from the photographer today so there was a bright spot in all this nonsense. I won't bore every one with a ton more pics , just one.

Try dancing in front of 100 people to this .... I dare you.


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Daughter got the pics back from the photographer today so there was a bright spot in all this nonsense. I won't bore every one with a ton more pics , just one.
> 
> Try dancing in front of 100 people to this .... I dare you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29614



Love this brother!! I have a lot of catching up to do on the log. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy

who is cutting onions in here


----------



## Yano

A lot of folks know Carl and have seen Slingblade over the years but not many folks have seen the orginal short film that gave birth to the movie ,, enjoy.


----------



## Yano

Idea for Lunch


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Idea for Lunch


I mean.... goat head prepped like this is pretty good. And I like lamb soooo I'm in


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> I mean.... goat head prepped like this is pretty good. And I like lamb soooo I'm in


Grandfather made the italian version of the roasted lambs heads when we were young Capuzelle .. its really good.


----------



## Send0

I don't like my food looking at me. Take the meat off the head and then I'll eat it... Just like barbacoa


----------



## Bomb10shell

Send0 said:


> barbacoa


🤤🤤


----------



## Yano




----------



## Skullcrusher

Yano said:


> Idea for Lunch


Don't eat the teeth though...they're crunchy.


----------



## TODAY

Skullcrusher said:


> Don't eat the teeth though...they're crunchy.


Awwww



Bless your precious heart


----------



## lifter6973

TODAY said:


> Awwww
> 
> 
> 
> Bless your precious heart


CandyCrusher is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E !!!!!!


----------



## Yano

@RiR0 @BigBaldBeardGuy 

Well at least we can still find some things to agree on.


----------



## Trendkill

How’s the breathing capacity?


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> How’s the breathing capacity?


I'm ok , shallow but im breathing just hard to get a full breath of air like football practice when your gassed n trying to get air but all  ya can do is wheeze ,, that kind of feeling. 

 ol lady tested negative  when she went up to her work for the fancy test , kids are over it so im happy.

when i got sick I promised God if he would take care of them I wouldn't fight him any more if he wants me he can have me 

im going to be fine no matter what happens

God is Good.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> I'm ok , shallow but im breathing just hard to get a full breath of air like football practice when your gassed n trying to get air but all  ya can do is wheeze ,, that kind of feeling.
> 
> ol lady tested negative  when she went up to her work for the fancy test , kids are over it so im happy.
> 
> when i got sick I promised God if he would take care of them I wouldn't fight him any more if he wants me he can have me
> 
> im going to be fine no matter what happens
> 
> God is Good.


🤗🤗


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Fuck Covid ,,, its my island ! Mine.  Yah i'm a madman that's well established Haahahaahah


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## NbleSavage

Hope yer getting back to good, Mate. I also earned my covid badge this past month - was basically a week of me lying in bed wishing fer death. I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> Hope yer getting back to good, Mate. I also earned my covid badge this past month - was basically a week of me lying in bed wishing fer death. I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


I am on the mend thank ya Sir , feeling better by the hour and chomping at the muzzle to get back in the mix !! Been a long boring two weeks.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

OK feeling much better today , climbed on the bike and did a nice and slow 5 miles while the dogs were running around. Chest is still tight but it felt good to be sweating for a reason.

Appetites up again today while I can't really smell or taste much of anything I'm at least hungry again.

Scale says i'm still sitting at 220.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

10 miles - 26 minutes. 

Took it easy nothing crazy pace wise , just wanted to get it done and get in some good sweating. Felt right proper it did.


----------



## IronSoul

Glad you’re feeling better brother and at least able to get to easing back into it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Glad you’re feeling better brother and at least able to get to easing back into it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man !! Knocked me out thats for sure I just woke up and made some coffee.


----------



## Yano

Time to get back at it. 

Dynamic Upper / with common sense  -- no really stop laughing I mean it this time    

 Today felt good , push things as far as I felt comfortable but not to where I beat myself up , got in some good exercise , got in a little bit of work and called it a day , nothing too fancy or full stupid. 

Paused Bench - Empty bar x 10 - 135x10 155x10 175x10 185x10 - swapped some things around added the chains on  - 145/40x3 155/40x3  165/40x3 175/40x3 185/40x3 195/40x3 205/40x3 215/40x3  225/40x3

Spoto - Left the chains on for these went with sets of 10 - 135/40x10 145/40x10 155/40x10 150/40x10

Shrugs - 135x10 145x10 155x10 165x10

Seated DB Press - 35x10  40x10 45x10  50x10 

Curls -  50x10 55x10  60x10 65x10

Hammer Curls 30x10  35x10 40x10  45x10


----------



## Yano




----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


>


I really loved this one!!


----------



## Yano

Half ass Dynamic Lower

Today was rough , no lie. Lower body gassed out  and felt shaky way sooner than upper did yesterday that's for sure.  Got in some exercise , lil work and  shook the rust off. Kept it short just the mains and one accessory. Keep trying to get my wind up  this week and see how it goes. 

Skwats - bar+chainsx10 150/40x10 190/40x10 230/40x5 280/40x3x3x3x3x3x3

Straight Leg GM's with chains -  100x10 120x10 140x10 150x10

Deads - 135x3 225x3 275x3 added the bands 275/2x3 275/4x3x3x3x3x3 = 425 at the top


----------



## Yano

Ok Update on the air flow and cardio -

Breathing is still labored a bit , I'm still coughing up stuff that looks like cement but there is no congestion , its not a wet cough that keeps going and going just one good HORK every once in a while.

Didn't use the inhaler yesterday or the day before.

No energy no matter the amount of coffee , I wake up have a cup , stretch and I want to go right back to bed , find myself nodding off in my chair over n over. Just can't seem to get fully awake and in the moment.

Cardio is slowly  going back up  but it's a chore  to get through. Started out with 5 miles then  10. Yesterday was a non lift day so I did 10 miles in the morning , and 10 at night and the night time session was just a nonstop argument with the lizard brain.

Pace is still off but its not horrible. 10 miles - 23min 45 seconds.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> nonstop argument with the lizard brain.


Who won?


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Who won?


Oh I did !!  heh   10 miles 23 minutes 45 seconds 

Gota shave a couple minutes back off that but im getting better by the day.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> getting better by the day.


Sounds like a win to me 🤗


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Sounds like a win to me 🤗


Just have to shake this half awake , always wanting a nap feeling. Other than that I feel good. Just have the get up and go of your average elderly sloth.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Sounds like a win to me 🤗


I'll be healed up in no  time ,, I just ordered Rump !!!


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Just have to shake this half awake , always wanting a nap feeling


Wait, it's not supposed to always be like this?? 😳


----------



## Yano

Max-ish upper -- Basically main mover and some accessory work nothing to fancy. Everything moved well. 

Flat Bench - ebx10 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 255x3 265x1 275x1 285x1 295x1 305-failed rowed it off. 

295x1








						20221020_144632_363295596516881
					

Watch "20221020_144632_363295596516881" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Spoto - kept these  to 10 reps today - 135x10 155x10 175x10 180x10

JM Press - 105x10 110x10 115x10 120x10

Shrugs - 185x10 195x10 205x10 215x10

Hammer Curls - 35x10 40x10 45x10 50x10 

Curls - 50x10 55x10 60x10 65x10


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> 295x1


From what I've been told about your singlet, this may be an inappropriate camera angle 😉

Also, good song pick!


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> From what I've been told about your singlet, this may be an inappropriate camera angle 😉
> 
> Also, good song pick!


From this angle its not to bad I got on spandex under armor and them baggy ass Bball shorts.   

The spandex boxer briefs I have are a size too small so they are a bit snug , it keeps the damn thing from flopping around like a salmon on the deck of a trawler lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Sounds like you need some Shinesty Ball Hammocks 🤣🤣


----------



## Yano

Max lowerishness

Went heavy  but not too stupid heavy got in some work and a bit of exercise. Tryin to follow every ones advice and not push too hard. 

Today felt good got no complaints , kept the reps low and the weight fairly high , it all felt solid.

Deads - 135x5 225x5 315x3 365x3  405x3  425x3 - Went an got 2 bands just for shits n giggles  to finish off - bands add 30/75 - so 455 at the bottom 500x3 at the top. 









						20221022_144820_39608760038014
					

Watch "20221022_144820_39608760038014" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Front Skwats backward SSB - 175x5 200x5 220x5  240x5

GM SSB  - 200x5 240x5 260x5 280x5

 Snatch Grip Bent Rows - 175x5 180x5 185x5 190x5

Abs - Dry heaving x 20  - Gagging x 100 or so hard to count


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Abs - Dry heaving x 20 - Gagging x 100 or so hard to count


That took an unexpected turn. It sounded like a lovely day until that


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> That took an unexpected turn. It sounded like a lovely day until that


nah thats all part of a good day


----------



## PZT

Sweet platform yanners


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Max lowerishness
> 
> Went heavy  but not too stupid heavy got in some work and a bit of exercise. Tryin to follow every ones advice and not push too hard.
> 
> Today felt good got no complaints , kept the reps low and the weight fairly high , it all felt solid.
> 
> Deads - 135x5 225x5 315x3 365x3  405x3  425x3 - Went an got 2 bands just for shits n giggles  to finish off - bands add 30/75 - so 455 at the bottom 500x3 at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20221022_144820_39608760038014
> 
> 
> Watch "20221022_144820_39608760038014" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Skwats backward SSB - 175x5 200x5 220x5  240x5
> 
> GM SSB  - 200x5 240x5 260x5 280x5
> 
> Snatch Grip Bent Rows - 175x5 180x5 185x5 190x5
> 
> Abs - Dry heaving x 20  - Gagging x 100 or so hard to count


I am unable to breathe doing front squats with the SSB. The fact that you did these while recovering from Covid and having breathing issues is even more impressive.

Dry heaving is a surprisingly effective ab workout. I did this for 4 hours on a boat a few months back. Great ab workout.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Sweet platform yanners


Thank ya Sir ! Alan Thrall how to video I had found or some one  gave me ...


----------



## Yano

Brother Tiny laying down the truth about being the , Old Man.


----------



## PZT

I feel that if I just keep doing what I’m doing now it’ll make my 40-50s easier


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper today aka Fun with Bands

Had a good day , plenty of energy , felt good all the way around. 

Flat Bench bands n chains - 2 bands 60 lbs chains 40 Why bands n chains ? Just didnt feel like I got enough resistance from 2 bands and putting the chains on was easier than breaking down and setting up 2 more bands - ebx10 135/100x3 155/100x3 175/100x3x3x3x3x3x3x3 - 275 at the top

Banded Spoto - 135/60x10 140/60x10 145/60x10 150/60x10 - 210 at the top

Banded GM - 45/60x10 50/60x10 55/60x10 60/60x10 - last 2 reps almost cost me a tooth , damn Golgi tendon bullshit lol 120 at the top 

Banded Incline Bench - with the stretch I got a good 50 from the bands each on these had to set 2 10's on the 45 plates to keep em from moving any being i was using them to anchor the bands - 95/100x10  100/100x10 105/100x10 110/100x10 - 210 at the top

Shrugs - 200x10 210x10 215x10 220x10

Abs - Twists with 45lb plate - 4 sets of 10


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Maybe you can show @Valdosta how to do a proper shrug


----------



## Yano




----------



## maryempenn

Great warrior! Proud of him


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower

Today was a good one , solid energy ,  hard getting wind once I got gassed but nothing a lil extra time between sets didn't fix.  Have to add back in one more accessory hopefully next week I'll be back to 100% , I need to get some RDL work in and just don't have enough gas in the tank yet. 

Banded Skwatz - 2 bands 100# - ebx10 eb/2x2 150/2x2 240/2x2 260/2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 360 at the top 

Banded Deadz - 2 bands 75# - 135/2x2 225/2x2 285/2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 360 at the top 

GM -  back to 10 reppers on these - 200x10 205x10  210x10 215x10

Bent Rows - 185x10 190x10 195x10 200x10

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x15


----------



## Trendkill

Welcome back Yano!


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Max upper

Today went well , no big surprises , everything moved well ,  felt good n solid. Ive kept the same rotation of lifts for a couple weeks now as Ive gotten back to myself , next week I'll start swapping in and out some of the accessories again.

Bench - EBx10 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 265x3 275x1 280x1 285x1 290x1

Spoto - 155x10 165x10 175x10 180x10

JM -  105x10 110x10 115x10 120x10

Shrugs - 185x10 195x10 205x10 215x10

Hammer Curls ez -  40x10 45x10  50x10 55x10

Curls ez - 50x10 55x10 60x10 65x10

Push ups - swapped these out for abs today - 4 sets of 10


----------



## Yano

Donald "Duck" Dunn putting some stank on them Green Onions baby !!! WOOOOOOOOOO!

Ladies an Gents , Booker T and the MG's


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Max Lower

Damn Good day , everything felt good n solid , intensity was there. First  time trying to go heavy since covid , I got no complaints and I'm not that far off from where I want to be really. 

Box Squat - high box ssb - ebx10 150x3 240x3   290x3 330x3 380x3 420x1 440x1 450x1 460x1 - Pr for these is 550 mid blast so I feel ok about 460 to be honest.  Might of squeezed a bit more out of it but it's just me here and I got no one to pull plates on a fail

Front Skwat backward ssb - worked these in 5x5  today - 150x5  200x5 220x5 240x5 250x5

RDL - its been 4eva so I started light - 135x10 185x10 205x10 225x10

GM - 150x10 200x10 220x10 240x10

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 10


----------



## Yano




----------



## IronSoul

Hell yeah man. Damn good workout. I’m glad you’re feeling good in there post covid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah man. Damn good workout. I’m glad you’re feeling good in there post covid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man !! Feels good getting back to being myself.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper

Not a bad day at all , solid work and got it in before the rug rats swarmed. Ive got everything rocking now in 4 sets of 10. See how this treats me in my old age ,, I never had much luck with sets of 10 , Ive always been more of a 5-8 guy but we shall see. 

Flat Bench w chains - ebx10 135x3 185x3 225x3  225/40x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3 = 265 at the top - raised these 10bs from the last couple of weeks. 

Spoto - 190x10 195x10 200x10 205x7x3

JM - 105x10 110x10 115x10 120x10

Shrugs - 185x10 195x10 205x10 215x10 

Standing OHP - been more than 10 hot minutes since I even tried these - 90x10 110x10 115x10 120x10

Hammer Curls ez - 40x10 45x10 50x10 55x10

Curls ez - 55x10 60x10 65x10 70x5x5

Abs Twists - 45lb plate - 4 sets of 10


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Dynamic lower 

Good shit today , felt solid energy  was there feeling better by the day. 

Deads 2 bands  - 135x2 225x2 225/2x2 285/2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 360 at the top added 10lbs to these 

Box Skwatz - 2 bands - 150/4x2 240/4x2 300/4x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 360 at the top 

GM - seated - where do you put your cock n balls during these GD things .. holy nutcracker suite - 150x10 170x10 190x10 200x10

RDL - 185x10 205x10 215x10 225x10

Rows - 185x10 190x10 195x8x2 200x5x5 - started running out of gas just at the end

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x10


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Dynamic lower
> 
> Good shit today , felt solid energy  was there feeling better by the day.
> 
> Deads 2 bands  - 135x2 225x2 225/2x2 285/2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 360 at the top added 10lbs to these
> 
> Box Skwatz - 2 bands - 150/4x2 240/4x2 300/4x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 360 at the top
> 
> GM - seated - where do you put your cock n balls during these GD things .. holy nutcracker suite - 150x10 170x10 190x10 200x10
> 
> RDL - 185x10 205x10 215x10 225x10
> 
> Rows - 185x10 190x10 195x8x2 200x5x5 - started running out of gas just at the end
> 
> Abs - Leg Lifts 4x10


Well, not everyone has your unique, uh, problem.  For the more normal amongst us there is discomfort in the family jewels region but it is not necessarily unbearable.  Doing them on an above parallel box can help with this issue.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Well, not everyone has your unique, uh, problem.  For the more normal amongst us there is discomfort in the family jewels region but it is not necessarily unbearable.  Doing them on an above parallel box can help with this issue.


That was incredibly tactful 😆


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Well, not everyone has your unique, uh, problem.  For the more normal amongst us there is discomfort in the family jewels region but it is not necessarily unbearable.  Doing them on an above parallel box can help with this issue.


junk scrunchin bastards is what they are LOL been for ever since i did seated , deff lost a bit off the top with them , but they felt and moved well


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> junk scrunchin bastards is what they are LOL been for ever since i did seated , deff lost a bit off the top with them , but they felt and moved well


Dumb question, but is there benefit of seated vs standing?

Seems like it would take glutes and hamstrings out of the movement, leaving only lower back?

I had them in my programming for today, but I ordered my exercises all wrong and ended up not being able to safely do them standing up 😂.


----------



## PZT

Send0 said:


> Dumb question, but is there benefit of seated vs standing?
> 
> Seems like it would take glutes and hamstrings out of the movement, leaving only lower back?
> 
> I had them in my programming for today, but I ordered my exercises all wrong and ended up not being able to safely do them standing up 😂.


Think its more of a upper back movement. I’ve only really done them once. You almost let them bow you over. Big stress in the upper erectors


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Think its more of a upper back movement. I’ve only really done them once. You almost let them bow you over. Big stress in the upper erectors


Right on I plant my feet  and keep as straight as i can at the top and curl a bit at the bottom to get  bowed over proper then back up , its all upper erectors


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> Dumb question, but is there benefit of seated vs standing?
> 
> Seems like it would take glutes and hamstrings out of the movement, leaving only lower back?
> 
> I had them in my programming for today, but I ordered my exercises all wrong and ended up not being able to safely do them standing up 😂.


Seated is a lot of upper back and mid for me , some lower , its all about erectors


----------



## Yano

I told a few folks about this happening to me when I was still on paper and all the problems it caused me. PO said I was dirty , I knew I wasn't cus I wanted that shit over so I was behaving , was lookin at 5 years. 

Bunch of us rented a fucked up old house at  the time , were were all young n stupid and my Mother would stop in like once a week and feed every one  a big meal , one of the things she always brought me was a bag of Poppy Seed bagels. 

Dr had to go to court , my mother .. all to prove I wasnt back on the horse and I just ate fucking bagels .. holy fuck









						This new mom failed a drug test after having an everything bagel. Here's why.
					

As little as a teaspoon of poppy seeds is enough to show a false positive on a drug test.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Max Upper

Good solid day nothing to brag up really but nothing to complain about either.  Stuck to the template today and set n  rep scheme everything felt good.

Bench - 1 rm - ebx10 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 265x3 275x1 280x1 285x1 290x1

Spoto - 5x5 -185x5 205x5 215x5 225x5 230x5

JM -  4x12 -105x12 110x12 115x12 120x12

Shrugs - 4x8 -185x8  205x8 215x8 225x8 

Seated Incline - 4x8 - 140x8 145x8 150x8 155x8

Hammers - 4x10 -40x10 45x10 50x10 55x10

Curls - 4x10 -55x10 60x10 65x10 70x10


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Tonight felt good , plenty of pizzazz and hutzpah. Got some solid work done in a timely fashion no dragging ass. 

Deads - 135x3 225x3 315x3 365x3 405x3 425x3 445x1 455x1 465x1 - wanted to at least try n beat my meet pull  with an over load before I got gassed so I  pulled off the small shit back  to 455 then I added on 2 bands that adds 75 lbs - Biggest thing about this ,, no fucking s traps ,, hands holding really well lately -  530x1 at the top 








						20221105_144410
					

Watch "20221105_144410" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Front Box Squats with backward SSB - I don't know if these are even a thing hahaah trying to come up with variations and this popped into my head as a why the fuck not try it -- Odd lift for sure , your chest is compressed and screaming for air and to get the weight off after the first couple reps even with using the bench for a box. 
200x5 250x5 290x5 310x5 330x5








						20221105_151859_992622266349885
					

Watch "20221105_151859_992622266349885" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




GM's - 200x12 220x12 230x6x6 didnt rack just had to get air 240x6x3x3 no rack just air

Standing BB Rows - Been forever since I did these and it shows so they are back in rotation some where - 65x12 75x12 80x12 85x12

Push ups today instead of abs  - 4 sets of 12


----------



## Trendkill

That was the best deadlift I’ve seen you pull from a technical perspective. Shins near vertical, bar stayed again the body the entire time. Last were engaged from the start and the grip held. Excellent lift.

Front squats with the backwards SSB are definItely a thing and the are hard. Impossible to breathe after three reps.  Great deadlift builder.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> That was the best deadlift I’ve seen you pull from a technical perspective. Shins near vertical, bar stayed again the body the entire time. Last were engaged from the start and the grip held. Excellent lift.
> 
> Front squats with the backwards SSB are definItely a thing and the are hard. Impossible to breathe after three reps.  Great deadlift builder.


Thanks Coach !!    😎 

now we'll see if my dumb ass can  remember how to do it next week haahaahah


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper 

Hit it like today was the beginning of it all day one block one , lets go ! 

Good energy today decent strength and kept it through til the end. all in all no complaints. 

Bench - 50%+25% 9x3 - no way to measure the bands looped like this my guess is I was over by 5 or 10 lbs they felt tight - ebx10 135/2x3 155/2x3 180/2x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3 - 275 at the top

Spoto - Back to the 20 rep sets - 145x20 150x20 155x20 160x20

Close Grip flat bench - 135x10 140x10 145x10 150x10

Standing Row - 65x10 75x10 85x10 90x10

Seated OHP - 90x10 110x10 115x10 120x10

Push ups - 4 set of 12


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Ok  alright and WOOOOOOOO! Today was a good day added in some new n funky and had fun with it.  Good energy through out no complaints.

Box Skwats Chains n Bands - 8x2 50%+25% = 337 I rounded up to 340 and went with it. Chains n bands with that set up give me 100lbs ebx10 150/2/chx2 240/2/ch/2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2

Chair Deads - never done  these before started out light and got a couple vids to see how bad the form is - 8x2 135x2x2x2x2 185x2x2 205x2x2 225x2x2








						20221108_142904_1192643190713323
					

Watch "20221108_142904_1192643190713323" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						20221108_143540_1193035405252965
					

Watch "20221108_143540_1193035405252965" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Good Mornings - 4x10 160x10 210x10 230x10 250x10 

RDL - 4x10 - 185x10 205x10 215x10 225x10

Zercher Squats - 4x10 - never done these either , they are interesting. It will take time to find a decent spot in the crease of my arm for the bar but I like em - 135x10 155x10 175x10 185x10








						20221108_151914_1194728392117684
					

Watch "20221108_151914_1194728392117684" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						20221108_152303_1194952405173848
					

Watch "20221108_152303_1194952405173848" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Abs - Leg lifts 4 sets of 10


----------



## Bomb10shell

Chair deads look very interesting. Might give em a go one of these days. 

How'd you like the zerchers?


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Chair deads look very interesting. Might give em a go one of these days.
> 
> How'd you like the zerchers?


zerchers are cool , i just have to find a comfortable way to get the bar in the crease of my arm a bit better as the weeks go on , but they are neat I like em


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Max Upper 

Today went real good , put an extra 5lbs on the bench. It all went well and felt solid. 

Bench - ebx10 135x3 185x3 225x3 275x3 280x1 285x1 290x1 295x1

Board Press w 40# chains - 2 board went with 2 board cus i been doin alot of spotos lately which are like an invisible 1 board ya know - 185/chx5 205/chx5 215/chx5 225/chx5 230/chx5 = 270 at the top 

JM Press - 120x10 125x10 130x10 135x10

Shrugs - 185x8 205x8 225x8 235x8 

Delt Raises - the bird flappy things - 15x10 20x10 25x10 

Push ups - 4 sets of 15


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> Max Upper
> 
> Today went real good , put an extra 5lbs on the bench. It all went well and felt solid.
> 
> Bench - ebx10 135x3 185x3 225x3 275x3 280x1 285x1 290x1 295x1
> 
> Board Press w 40# chains - 2 board went with 2 board cus i been doin alot of spotos lately which are like an invisible 1 board ya know - 185/chx5 205/chx5 215/chx5 225/chx5 230/chx5 = 270 at the top
> 
> JM Press - 120x10 125x10 130x10 135x10
> 
> Shrugs - 185x8 205x8 225x8 235x8
> 
> Delt Raises - the bird flappy things - 15x10 20x10 25x10
> 
> Push ups - 4 sets of 15


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


>


this is fucking great !


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> this is fucking great !


I played guitar since I was 14... about 10 years ago I took up fingerstyle/percussive guitar. I think it's pretty cool 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Yano

Send0 said:


> I played guitar since I was 14... about 10 years ago I took up fingerstyle/percussive guitar. I think it's pretty cool 🤷‍♂️


fuck yeah it is man , that rocks


----------



## Send0

Yano said:


> fuck yeah it is man , that rocks


That's badass.. I'd personally opt for a dual neck or harp guitar setup. Easier for me that way, than trying to span one fat neck.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> the bird flappy things


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
🐣


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Max Lower 

Today went well made back some ground on the box squats every thing felt solid , good energy felt groovy all around.

 The chair deads n zerchers tore my back up pretty good so ill save them for dynamic day for a few weeks and work up into em. 

High box Skwat - ebx10 150x3 240x3 330x3 380x3 420x3 470x1 490x1 500x1* old Pr on these is 550 but that was mid blast so 500 on cruise feels real good. Little foot shift on the right leg at the bottom just felt out of place so i quick reset if ya notice , vids are singles with 470 490 and 500 









						20221112_143551_1472295742472581
					

Watch "20221112_143551_1472295742472581" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						20221112_143237_1472102057738593
					

Watch "20221112_143237_1472102057738593" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						20221112_143907_1472491205224278
					

Watch "20221112_143907_1472491205224278" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Front Skwats off box - 170x5 200x5 240x5 290x5 330x5 - raised the opener 20lbs didnt get any on the top 

GM's - went heavy on these and stuck with 5x5 - 250x5 270x5 290x5 310x5 330x5

Bent Rows - 185x10 190x10 195x10 200x10

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 15


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> good energy felt groovy all around.


And good grunts in there too 👍


----------



## Yano




----------



## IronSoul

I’ve been missing out on most the logs lately. Sorry I haven’t been around in here supporting ya brother. I forget how strong you are sometimes then come back and see shit like this lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> I’ve been missing out on most the logs lately. Sorry I haven’t been around in here supporting ya brother. I forget how strong you are sometimes then come back and see shit like this lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats cool man i know how busy it is with a house full of younguns , work , training stop in when ya can , I always appreciate hearing from ya !


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Thats cool man i know how busy it is with a house full of younguns , work , training stop in when ya can , I always appreciate hearing from ya !



Good deal man. Hoping to dive back in more soon. I miss my Yano talks lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper

Today felt good and solid , right shoulder was a little crunchy not sure why maybe from wrestling with the dogs or the Mrs.  Energy was good kept up the pace was done in an hour and a half. Got no complaints

Bench 55%+25% Resistance - found a lil better way to loop the bands had a solid 65lbs on each of them to hold em down - eb/2x10 135/2x3 155/2x3 170/2x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3 - 288 at the top

JM Press - 3x20 - moved these to the 20 rep spot today for the first time , holy shit and what burn very humbling wow - 55x20 60x20 65x20

Seated OHP - 4x10 -135x10 140x10 145x10 150x5x5

Shrugs - 4x10 - bumped up the opener 5 - 190x10 205x10 225x10 235x10

Delt Flys - 4x10 - 15x10 20x10 25x10 30x5x5

Push ups - 4 sets of 15


----------



## 21Charlie

Nice work Yano, planning to try the JM Presses my self when my shoulder is 100%. Keep it up brother


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower 

Short day today spent most of the afternoon babysitting and chasing rug rats all over having a blast , got in main mover an the new accessories , see how i feel maybe ill get caught up on the last two lifts in the morning. Good Energy , every thing moved well just pressed for time and attention span today. 

  Box Skwats -  55%+25% - 315 + 140 in bands n chains -  ebx10 150/4/chx2  240/4/chx2  290/4/chx2 315/4/chx2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 455 at the top 

Chair Deads - these tore me up last week kept the same weight and worked on timing and form again - 135x2x2 185x2x2 205x2x2 225x2x2 

Zerchers -   damn elbows are still sore from doin these last week haahah - 135x10 155x10 175x10 185x10


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Zerchers - damn elbows are still sore from doin these last week


Any reason to do Zercher over a more traditional front squat? More wrists than elbows but still hits the quads? Just a thought


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Any reason to do Zercher over a more traditional front squat? More wrists than elbows but still hits the quads? Just a thought


I think its just another way to activate and work posterior chain , this is my first go round with them. Much more core involved than a normal squat or front squat for sure


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Max Upper 

Few surprises , every thing went well and moved good , solid energy. Switched a couple things up for fun and rolled with it. 

Close Grip Bench - EBx10 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 255x1 265x1 270x1 275x1 280x1* I would have to dig back a ways to see if this is a PR , either way it was a pleasant surprise. 

3 Board Press - 225x5 230x5 235x5 240x5 245x5

JM Press - 40#chains - 120x10 130x10 135x10 140x10

Seated OHP - 135x10 140x10 145x10 150x10 - these are feeling better n better 

Delt Flys - 15x10 20x10 25x10 30x5x5

Hammer Curl - ez bar - 35x10 45x10 50x10 55x10 

Curls - ez bar - 50x10 55x10 60x10 65x10

Push ups - 4 sets of 15


----------



## Yano

Still driven ... it will never end


----------



## Yano

Max Lower 

Today went real good , swapped a few things around , rotated the main mover today had some fun.  

Good Mornings - high to low - a bit of fluff on these on the low end but i use it to get warmed up on the first lift of the day - ebx10 150x3  200x3 240x3 290x3 330x3 380x1 400x1 405x1 410x1 

Front Skwats - 5x5 - went heavy n had fun with it - 240x5 260x5  280x5 290x5 295x5

Chair Deadlift -  worked these in at a 5x5 same weight ive been using to start but i was doin 8x2 , this is the first  sets of 5 on the way up to 10s - 135x5 155x5 175x5 185x5 190x5

Shrugs - 190x10  225x10 235x5x5 240x5x5

Abs -   Russian Twists 4x15 with 45 lb plate    

Push ups - 4x15


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper

WOOOOOOOOOOO! today just felt good , had some fun with a few different things I havent done in a while and made a day of it. Lil off schedule swapping things around but good energy though out up til the end. All i can say for sure is  ,,, my tiddies be pain'in me 

Bench - 60% + 25% looped bands - 9x3 - ebx10 135x3 135/2x3 155/2x3 175/2x3 190/2x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3 - 270 at the top 

Banded BB floor press - 3x20 - been a dogs age and its about time i started getting these done again -  holy burn doin these for sets of 20 - bands on the platform like this give me  35 lbs   and 50ish at the top -  85/2x20 90/2x20 95/2x20 -  last sets 145 at the top nothing special but first time ive hit these for 20s , only place to go is up WOOOOO! 

3 Board Press - 4x10 - 155x10 175x10  185x10 190x7x3 - these felt good used a wide grip , well i guess normal for most folks but its wide for me. 

Seated BB OHP - 4x10 - 135x10 140x10  145x8x2 1505x5 - definitely feeling it at the end

Delt Flys - 4x10 - 15x10  20x10  25x10  30x5x5

Push ups -  4 sets of 15


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> my tiddies be pain'in me


🤣🤣 I laughed so hard at this


----------



## Skullcrusher

Hello there Mr. Yano! : )

Zercher vs. Front Squats...for me I have a tough time holding the bar correctly for front squats. Zercher is a little easier for me in that respect. I've watched tutorial videos and I can do front squats just not as comfortably. A lot of trainers recommend front squats over traditional BB for growing quads but the 2 seem pretty similar as far as how they make my quads feel. Only difference I noticed is holding the bar lower with Zercher I feel it a little more in my abs. Abs get worked with any squat just staying upright but Zercher is the shit.

Also noticed you finished off a workout with a bunch of push ups. I've seen it recommended to do triangle/diamond/close grip push ups as a finisher on push day. On a good push day it has torched my triceps as a finisher. Although I would not try to do all those sets that way, maybe just the last set. Might improve your lock out strength on bench? Whatever powerlifting trainers recommend in that respect I guess.

Just sharing some stuff I learned. 

The asshats can crucify me now.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

😑


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Hello there Mr. Yano! : )
> 
> Zercher vs. Front Squats...for me I have a tough time holding the bar correctly for front squats. Zercher is a little easier for me in that respect. I've watched tutorial videos and I can do front squats just not as comfortably. A lot of trainers recommend front squats over traditional BB for growing quads but the 2 seem pretty similar as far as how they make my quads feel. Only difference I noticed is holding the bar lower with Zercher I feel it a little more in my abs. Abs get worked with any squat just staying upright but Zercher is the shit.
> 
> Also noticed you finished off a workout with a bunch of push ups. I've seen it recommended to do triangle/diamond/close grip push ups as a finisher on push day. On a good push day it has torched my triceps as a finisher. Although I would not try to do all those sets that way, maybe just the last set. Might improve your lock out strength on bench? Whatever powerlifting trainers recommend in that respect I guess.
> 
> Just sharing some stuff I learned.
> 
> The asshats can crucify me now.


Hey it's good to see you man I been wondering how you were doing and what you been up to


----------



## Yano

Skullcrusher said:


> Hello there Mr. Yano! : )
> 
> Zercher vs. Front Squats...for me I have a tough time holding the bar correctly for front squats. Zercher is a little easier for me in that respect. I've watched tutorial videos and I can do front squats just not as comfortably. A lot of trainers recommend front squats over traditional BB for growing quads but the 2 seem pretty similar as far as how they make my quads feel. Only difference I noticed is holding the bar lower with Zercher I feel it a little more in my abs. Abs get worked with any squat just staying upright but Zercher is the shit.
> 
> Also noticed you finished off a workout with a bunch of push ups. I've seen it recommended to do triangle/diamond/close grip push ups as a finisher on push day. On a good push day it has torched my triceps as a finisher. Although I would not try to do all those sets that way, maybe just the last set. Might improve your lock out strength on bench? Whatever powerlifting trainers recommend in that respect I guess.
> 
> Just sharing some stuff I learned.
> 
> The asshats can crucify me now.


Right on , the Zerchers for me are more of a core and middle back thing thats where I feel them the most not so much in my legs or hips.   Hardest part about them for me is my right elbow ,  thats the one that got put back together and holding the bar like that is a bit cronchy and sore  so i'm building up slow    due to that more than anything.

Trick for me with front squats is  turning the SSB around backwards like Trend taught me ,   you can get your arms under the yoke pad a bit and that allows  the weight to ride a little higher  so your chest doesnt get so compressed.  I like the fronts for quads and they help me maintain better from and get my hips to open better at the bottom.

The push ups are just me finishing out the day , there's no method to that madness , the conjugate template has abs at the end of most days  but i get bored , so i started doin Abs one day and push ups on another just to break up the routine a bit.


----------



## Yano

Welp today was a crock o shit.

 Swapped out a few things for others, still got in some good work though. Came down the steps earlier and  had something go on with my left knee , just walkin down the steps the normal way and  when i extended the leg i had this sharp pain from my knee into my foot. 

Knee is a bit swollen and tight feeling and if im not careful how i place my foot i feel a slight pinch. So I got in main movers which felt ,, ok not great then went with a few lifts that  didnt involve putting the knee under too much of a load an scratched rdls and front squats off the list for today. 

Tomorrow is an off day  and then max upper so ive got a couple days to let it sit and see how it  feels come Saturday for max lower

Now on with the show 

Box Squats - 60%+25% 6x2 - 4 bands and chains on this to make the weight - ebx10 150/4/2x2 250/4/2x2  340/4/2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 470 at the top 

Deadlifts - 60%+25% 6x2 - 4 bands adds 150 -  135/4x2 225/4x2  315/4x2 365/4x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 515 at the top  

Stiff Leg GM - full bend elbows touch the knees and back up - been a while since ive done these and the numbers prove it - 135 x10 145x10 155x10 160x10 - gota get these back in rotation more really felt em pullin on the hammies

Bent Rows -  185x10 190x10 195x8x2 200x5x5 

Abs - leg lifts 4 sets of 15 

Russian twists - 45 plate - 4 sets of 15


----------



## Trendkill

No harm in skipping max lower if that knee is trying to tell you something.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> No harm in skipping max lower if that knee is trying to tell you something.


Right on Sir , just an odd thing to have happen , I was just walkin down the steps


----------



## Yano

We all dream about things .... I dreamt about the things that make me feel free last night and it was beautiful. The things that take away all the anxiety , all the self doubt , all the pain ,  the things that quiet the ghosts down  if only for a little while ....


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Main movers for Max Upper 

Missed out on the work out yesterday with the holiday and family n all so I went down and hit just my two main movers today this way i'm ready for max lower tomorrow but didnt completely blow off all the upper work. 

The knee felt much better today , got in this mornings cardio , 13 miles in 30 min. No world speed record just a nice steady clip with no issues. 

Bench up to 1rm - ebx10 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 265x3 275x1 285x1 290x1 295x1 300x1* - ahh the elusive 300 all plates  no bands or chains , moved slow but not a real grinder, felt solid 

1 Board Press - back to the beginning - 225x5 245x5 250x5 255x5 260x5


----------



## Yano

Max Lower

Today was good , a bit of a suprise even though it was a failed attempt it was a happy fail.
Good energy , good focus , nothing clogged up the brain pipes. Was a damn good one all the way around.

Deads - ebx10 135x3 225x3 315x3 365x3 405x3 425x1 455x1 - added 2 bands 530x1 , got horny threw on 2 more bands -

 605xfail - 605 was a fail but it was a solid one , last time I was able to pull this I was 25lbs heavier in full blast. Last time I attempted it , she didnt leave the floor higher than my ankles ..  today it came up good just didnt get it up fast enough to make the lock out

Best thing is my hand held , right hand used to just open at 450 so for me to be able to pull that half way with no straps ,, makes me really happy , it shows me that I am getting stronger and better over time.

Fail  605 = 455 +150 in bands








						20221126_143922
					

Watch "20221126_143922" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Seated GM aka Junk Scrunchers - 160x10 180x10 190x10 200x10

Shrugs - 185x10 205x10 225x5x5 235x5x5

Got in some missed lifts from upper day

Delt Flys - 15x10 20x10 25x10 30x5x5

Hammer Curls 40x10 45x10 50x10 55x10

Curls - 55x10 60x10 65x10 70x5x5

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 15


----------



## Trendkill

So damn close. You maintained good form again too. leg drive off the bottom, lats engaged. This will fall very soon.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> So damn close. You maintained good form again too. leg drive off the bottom, lats engaged. This will fall very soon.


I really think the chair deads are helping with form.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> I really think the chair deads are helping with form.


For sure. They reinforce an upright position.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper

Today was a solid day , good focus , had fun with the bands and got some good work in. 

Working  with bands as always is humbling and exhausting , i'm a bit shakey for sure and spacey in the head.

Bench - added 5# at the top  , got a good loop with the bands and used a couple pieces of wood to get proper tension on em -  4 bands = 90 at the top - eb/4x10 90/4x3 135/4x3 185/4x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3 = 275 at  the top 

Spoto Press - Left the bands the same , 90 at the top - holy shit wow and humbling in 20 rep sets  - 90/4x20 95/4x15x5  100/4x10x10 - 190 at the top 

JM Press - Yep you guessed it left the bands set up the same 90 at the top - eb/4x 10 5/4x10 10/4x10 15/4x10 hahaah dont that look fucked up - 90 from the bands and empty bar is 135 so this is 135x10 140x10 145x10 150x10 at the top of the movement 

DB Presses - Surely that crazy fat bastard put the bands away by now ? ,,, Wrong !! Banded Db Presses like Trend taught me - looped the bands under the bench and around the handles 29  times then poof , 30ths a charm an felt balanced , I was off and running - no way to measure tension other than guessing how it felt in my hands ,, 30-35lbs maybe each one under tension at the top -   30/2x10 35/2x10 40/2x10 45/2x10 - 75 maybe 80lbs at the top ,, i  really need to invest in more small plates and dbs 

Banded Seated Press - same band set up , adjusted height of where they were hooked to keep the 90# tension at the top - I knew i bit off a bit more than I could chew for 10 rep sets after the first but i hung with it , ill keep these weights til i can hit all 4 sets of 10 proper - 90/2x10 95/2x8x2 100/2x5x5 105/2x5x5 - 195 at the top

Push ups - 4 sets of 15


----------



## IronSoul

Fuck, you are so accurate about the bands. The growth I got from them years ago blew my mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Fuck, you are so accurate about the bands. The growth I got from them years ago blew my mind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love them , Trend introduced me to the wonderful world of bands and chains and I'm never lookin back. Great stuff


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> I love them , Trend introduced me to the wonderful world of bands and chains and I'm never lookin back. Great stuff



I haven’t worked with chains yet bro but I can imagine. You’re getting after it in here brother. I still don’t believe your actual age lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> I haven’t worked with chains yet bro but I can imagine. You’re getting after it in here brother. I still don’t believe your actual age lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it to much to ever stop , if i die under that bar one day that will be just  fine with me.


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> I love it to much to ever stop , if i die under that bar one day that will be just fine with me.



I wish I could love react this from my phone. That’s the shit I’m taking about that I can relate to. The iron is the one thing that has always been there for
Me, always held me accountable, and always made me better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Yes Sir , a mans strength isnt in his body so much as his mind. If you believe in your self  and keep moving forward it's amazing what we can accomplish


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Yes Sir , a mans strength isnt in his body so much as his mind. If you believe in your self  and keep moving forward it's amazing what we can accomplish


Well that just got saved for a rainy prep day


----------



## ATLRigger

Yano said:


> Trick for me with front squats is  turning the SSB around backwards like Trend taught me ,   you can get your arms under the yoke pad a bit and that allows  the weight to ride a little higher  so your chest doesnt get so compressed.  I like the fronts for quads and they help me maintain better from and get my hips to open better at the bottom.


My buddy Chris Caso competes in Strongman and trains like this often.


----------



## Yano

ATLRigger said:


> My buddy Chris Caso competes in Strongman and trains like this often.


Hey Rigger , good to see ya back on man , how ya been ? 

It really works well  for me.


----------



## ATLRigger

Yano said:


> Hey Rigger , good to see ya back on man , how ya been ?
> 
> It really works well  for me.


Thanks for the welcome.  Been good just a busy year.   Still lifting regularly, of course.


----------



## Yano

ATLRigger said:


> Thanks for the welcome.  Been good just a busy year.   Still lifting regularly, of course.


Right on right on !  Busy is good , stackin it up in the bank is always good shit.


----------



## Yano

Yano said:


> Yes Sir , a mans strength isnt in his body so much as his mind. If you believe in your self  and keep moving forward it's amazing what we can accomplish


It's a bit of a paraphrase from some thing i heard Pete Rubbish say in a video and it just stabbed me in the heart when I heard it , it echoes in my mind.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Well that just got saved for a rainy prep day


Its a bit of a paraphrase from Pete Rubbish , from a video i watch for motivation on occasion.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower aka Fun with bands n chains part 2 

 Today went well , decent energy and focus it all clicked. 

Box Squats - back to 50% this week  and added 10 lbs + the 25%  resistance so this is 290 + 140 in bands n chains  for  430 at the top - 8x2 ebx10 150/140x2  200/140x2 240/140x2 290/140x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2

Deads - Ok i pushed these a bit  but not to far , used 550 as my max instead of 530 ... yeah i know.  So 50% with 25% resistance bands -  280 on the bar + 150 in bands = 430 at the top just like the squats - 135x2 225x2 275x2 280x2x2x2x2x2x2x2x2

Front squats with chains off box - wanted some volume out of these but a bit more weight on the bar so I went with a 5x5 set up - kept the chains short and hardest part of these is when they get swinging and it keeps the weight constant the chains never hit the floor - 250x5  270x5 290x5 300x5 310x5 * yeah thats a pr for this variation for sure

GM's with 40# of swinging chains -  200x5 210x5 220x5 230x5 240x5

Standing BB rows - Good Lord these need work -  60x10 65x10  70x10 75x10

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4x15


----------



## Yano

Ok , written current state of affairs at least until i get the mrs to  take new pics soon.

Current body weight this morning is 217 - Calories are cut back down now for a few weeks. From 3000 to 25-2400 ish

Breakdown of eating isnt really all that special - I eat like a dog same thing usually the same way at the same time , same bowl , same fork same chair .... I'm about as simple as a straight line.

I wake up at  3 or around there  coffee with a scoop of protein ... few hours later ,, another one - 400 cals counting the splash of creamer.

Around 10-11 o clock i go n ride my bike for  30 min ,, riding once a day like this now instead of twice for an hour is giving my knees and hips way better recovery I'm keeping my heart rate higher and  getting better speeds an times. So I will leave it like this for now while i watch the mirror n scale to access.

Noon first solid meal - 4oz of chicken 2 cups of rice - 533 cals

Before I work out I'll have a piece of toast with some jelly for the fast carbs - 100 cals

After work out - 4 oz of chicken  2 cups of rice - 533 cals

Coffee with a scoop of protein to wake up  and one with supper - 400 cals

Supper is you guess it , 4 oz of chicken or Fish , pork what ever the mrs wants as long as I get my  35g of protein out of it i dont care - salad with lettuce n spinach fat free dressing I might go for a couple of pieces of bread with supper or a bagel cus lookin at rice makes me woozy by then if no bread ,, yep 2 cups of rice and suppers another 533 cals

I might ,, might have a snack before bed but thats more dependent on what i'm running at the time more than hunger so i dont run out of sugar in the middle of the night and wake up clumsy n hypo as fuck.

Daily cardio like i mentioned is now just once a day for 30 mins , heart rate is up on to 125-130 , holding a fairly steady 28-29 mph on the read out , end up around 13.3 to 13.8 miles.

Hips and knees feel much better all around , just need to watch how cutting it down to one session a day effects the fat coming off.

An thats where we at so far ... In a perfect world I would like to get back down to 209 , thats where I was last january before the blast just to have a side x side pic at the same body weight to get a solid comparison  and really be able to tell if i'm putting in work or just fooling myself and still a potato.

As long as I can keep dropping jelly while putting weight on the bar and my total going up , its all good. When I cant put weight on the bar , I start to shove more clean food down the grocery hole and bring the cals up to get bigger n stronger .. simple math for my simple brain.


----------



## Yano

Max Upper 

Today went good , good energy no weirdness or surprises , got in some solid work and kept up the pace. All in all  a solid day

Close Grip Bench - I went with these today for main mover variation just for something different - to 1 rm - ebx10 135x3 185x3  225x3 245x3 265x3 270x1 275x1 280x1 285x1 290* pr for  these by 5lbs i think ,, have to scroll back n dig to be sure -

3 board press - 5x5 - bumped these up 5 lbs from open to close - 230x5 235x5 240x5 245x5  250x5

JM Press - 4x12 - imma go ahead and guess i figured out what pre-exhausting is hahaah cus doin these after maxing close grips was a trip and a bit humbling - 115x12 120x12 125x12 130x8x4

Seated Ohp - 4x8 - I'll keep this until i can bang out all 8 proper then move up, they are going well i just dont wanna get ahead of myself -  140x8 145x8 150x6x2  155x4x4

Rear Delt Flys - again humbling shit right here which shows me i need to do them way more often - 15x15 20x15 25x15

Push ups - 4 sets of 20


----------



## Yano




----------



## IronSoul

Nice work man. Congrats on the PR. Close gripping heavy kills my wrists. Hats off to you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

IronSoul said:


> Nice work man. Congrats on the PR. Close gripping heavy kills my wrists. Hats off to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank ya Sir , i dont do them all the time just in the rotation of main movers


----------



## Trendkill

Squats and GMs with chains swaying all over  the place is very difficult. Great for stability and coordination too. Nice work Yano.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Squats and GMs with chains swaying all over  the place is very difficult. Great for stability and coordination too. Nice work Yano.


 Thanks man just trying to keep things switched up with what I have here until after Christmas comes n goes. They are fun variations the way stuff gets rocking


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Thanks man just trying to keep things switched up with what I have here until after Christmas comes n goes. They are fun variations the way stuff gets rocking


First time I ever tried a camber bar I walked it out. Squatted down to the box, exploded up and damn near fell on my face when the whip of the bar tried to force me over.  Next time I added chains but didnt have them set up perfectly. Walk it out, damn near fell over doing that, squatted, damn near got folded in half, reracked it and said fuck that bar. Forced my self to learn how to use it and it’s my favorite bar now. Moral of the story: unstable things make you fucking strong. This applies to barbells, women, friends and family members.


----------



## Yano

New Motorhead 





Max Lower 

Today went good had some fun and got a little stupid. Switched things to a 5x5 for the most part today just for something different and cus I enjoy the 5's for accessories. 

Front Squats off box/bench - something different for a main mover to hit 1rm for a different flavor - 150x3 200x3 240x3 290x3 330x3 350x3 370x1 380x1 385x1 390x1 395x1 400x1*pr cus well I never tried to 1rm  them before hahaahah

I didnt film all the singles so here's 380 , and 400 - the 400 was work even though it came up with decent speed my legs were getting really shakey , I might of been able to grind out 410 with spotters or some safety's.








						20221203_145822_367990219437433
					

Watch "20221203_145822_367990219437433" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						20221203_150038_368126134157850
					

Watch "20221203_150038_368126134157850" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Chair Deads - these are coming along better than I expected , just started off where I felt comfortable and lookin back I blew the last numbers out of the water so that felt good. 185x5 205x5 215x5 220x5 225x5








						20221203_152246_368979300684868
					

Watch "20221203_152246_368979300684868" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Wife had to run to the store for the kid to pick up stuff for the sick grand's so I lost the film crew. 

Gm's Low to high - Stayed heavy n worked these in the 5x5 as well - 240x5 260x5 280x5 290x5 300x5

Bent Rows - One of these days I will make solid progress on these damn things , to quote Mark Bell in his one video - Fuck you and Fuck your elbow - 185x10 190x10 195x8x2 200x5x5

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 15


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> Moral of the story: unstable things make you fucking strong. This applies to barbells, women, friends and family members.


I have never resonated with a moral of a story more than this.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> I have never resonated with a moral of a story more than this.


Amen !! 

Being the unstable friend in most situations , it's nice to know i've served as more than a bad example.


----------



## Trendkill

Squats looked easy!


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Squats looked easy!


They felt real good  , little wobbly towards the end , I ve gota make a priority out of getting the safetys soon so i can really push max work closer to failure.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper

 Today went well workout was great , good energy , good focus , had some fun being silly with the board presses.

Didn't expect the dropping out afterward , not sure what went on to be honest I had everything put away and had let the dogs out before I was going to come upstairs , next thing I know  i'm on the floor and Michelle's there telling me to relax. Work out went well I didnt feel odd at all my heads a bit cloudy and I feel spacey

Not really in a happy place like 10 days to go.

Bench - 55%+25% - 4 bands looped like this are a solid  60lbs  added the chains for another 40 , put me 15lbs over the 25% - 190 on the bar total 290 at the top - 135/4/2x3 185/4/2x3 190/4/2x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3

123 Board Presses - So I wanted to hit these for volume but wanted to hit em across the range of what I had so -  left the bands hooked up for 60lbs and hit each board for a set of 20 -  1 board 135/4x20 - 2 board - 140/4x20 - 145/4x20 = 205 at the top

JM Presses - Humbled with bands - 60# bands 45# bar - 105 base right but ya dont see it its just an empty bar ,, so ya throw on 20lbs and think wtf .. this is work and off we go lookin totally silly - 20/4x10 25/4x10 30/4x10 35/4x8x2 - 140 at the top

Seated Press - the stretch up the rack added 20 lbs for these on the bands for 80# - 40/4x10 45/4x10 50/4x10 55/4x10 - 180 at the top

Push ups - 4 sets of 15


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> *Today went well workout was great , good energy , good focus , had some fun being silly with the board presses.*
> 
> Didn't expect the dropping out afterward , not sure what went on to be honest I had everything put away and had let the dogs out before I was going to come upstairs , next thing I know  i'm on the floor and Michelle's there telling me to relax. Work out went well I didnt feel odd at all my heads a bit cloudy and I feel spacey
> 
> Not really in a happy place like 10 days to go.


Focus on the big bold part.  That is what matters.  The other thing is out of your control.  Maximize what you can control, minimize what you can't.


----------



## Yano

Took today off , slept most of the day. I feel better tonight , see how my head is tomorrow and try to get in at least the main movers I missed out on today so dynamic day isn't a total wash out.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Focus on the big bold part.  That is what matters.  The other thing is out of your control.  Maximize what you can control, minimize what you can't.


Yes Sir ,  and it's the longest I've been so far that's what the ol lady was trying to get me to see. Just pissed me off .. I was so fucking close this time 

Rested all day today slept a lot , see how i am tomorrow and get in main movers at least if I feel good.


----------



## Yano

88 days  n counting 






Max Upper

Good day today , everything clicked well , felt good and strong no surprises. 

 Seated Press - moved these up front to the 1rm spot today just for shits n giggles , they need work haahaha  - ebx10 135x3 155x3 175x3 185x3  205x1 215x1 225x1 230x1 235x1

Spotos - 5x5 - 225x5 230x5 235x5 240x5 245x5

JM Press - not the best day weight wise but it felt like some pretty good work i dunno - 105x12 110x12 115x12 120x10 

Shrugs - really trying to keep form on these and just use my back and traps - 2 count hold on the top - my back needs a ton of work - 215x8 225x8  230x8 235x8

Seated Db Presses - 3x15 - 30x15 35x15 40x15

Barbell Hammer curls - 45x10 50x10 55x10 60x10 

Barbell Curls - 55x10 60x10 65x10 70x10

Push ups - 4 sets of 15


----------



## Yano

shit day , no energy , no drive ,, dont really give a fuck

main movers got done and that was it


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> shit day , no energy , no drive ,, dont really give a fuck
> 
> main movers got done and that was it


It happens. Nothing to stew over. Get after it next time.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> It happens. Nothing to stew over. Get after it next time.


 Yes Sir ! , just family bullshit , arguing all day with the ol lady about shit , grand kids still sick just got over a fever and they haul her out in the cold to see Santa for fucks sake ... Just one of them days. 

Couldnt get my head together had no drive , just no gumtion and even  yelling n hollering  and WOOOOOOing like Ric Flair himself ,,, nuthin. 

  On the deads 505 coming up felt like a ton , 535 made it to my shins LOL , low box  for squats  was a  5x5 last set was  420 and I was just done fighting my head.


----------



## GSDdad

Yano said:


> shit day , no energy , no drive ,, dont really give a fuck
> 
> main movers got done and that was it


Like Trendkill said, it happens to everyone. But you still went in and put in some work. That's badass. 🤘

Someone told me a long time ago when I was first starting out: "some of your workouts will be amazing, some will be just OK, and some will be trash. But you gotta show up for all of em to find out which is which."


----------



## IronSoul

Yano said:


> Yes Sir ! , just family bullshit , arguing all day with the ol lady about shit , grand kids still sick just got over a fever and they haul her out in the cold to see Santa for fucks sake ... Just one of them days.
> 
> Couldnt get my head together had no drive , just no gumtion and even yelling n hollering and WOOOOOOing like Ric Flair himself ,,, nuthin.
> 
> On the deads 505 coming up felt like a ton , 535 made it to my shins LOL , low box for squats was a 5x5 last set was 420 and I was just done fighting my head.



Man I hat says like that. At least you got in there and got some shit done. Lmao Ric Flair, too funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall

Nice work on the presses


----------



## Yano

Thewall said:


> Nice work on the presses


Thank Ya Sir !


----------



## Yano

This was  Mondays Dynamic Upper ,  for some reason it never got posted up last night, damn secretary must of been into  the weed again.  😎 

 flat bench - switched it up out of boredom really and went with a 5x5 -  60%+25% resistance - looped the bands for the 90# of resistance - 220 bar n plates - 310 at the top - ebx 10 135/2x5 185/2x5 220/2x5x5x5x5x5 - this was a bit of work to be honest not used to  that many 5 rep sets in a row fast hahaah. 

 JM Press - 3x20 - 90x20 95x20 100x20 - Holy fucking burn batman

Wide Spotos -  fingers on the rings - dont usually do  these with a super wide grip but they sure hit the back and chesticles - 4x10 - 135x10 155x10 175x10 180x10

Banded Elevated Plate Shrugs - ok these were some whacky bullshit - I had the idea of doin some plate shrugs - did a set , meh  didnt thrill me - ran the bands through the holes - next set - ok thats a bit better and got a funky pull to it - still kind of , meh .. looked around got some 6x6 and some 2x and  stood on those and kept adding a plate under it so i was goin up from 6 to 8 to 10 inches , it put some decent tension on the bands but I dont think ill be doing them again more set up than bang for the buck really - 5 sets of  10  with  45's 

Seated  DB Press - 4x10 - 35x10 40x10 45x10 50x10 

Push ups - 4 sets of 15


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower 

Solid day today , mains went well , decent speed and engergy best of all , I didnt hit the fucking floor ,, hey alright ! 

Deads - 60% + 25% 6x2 - 330+140 2  bands and some extra plates to make up the odd count -  ebx10 135x2 225x2 315x2 330x2 330/2x2 380/2x2 395/2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 470 at the top 

Squats - Low Box - based off the 500 squat not the 550  box from mid blast - 60% + 25% 6x2 - 300 +  looped bands for 90# 40 in chains for 130  in resistance - 150/2/2x2 240/2/2x2  300/2/2x2x2x2x2x2x2 - 425 at the top 

Good Mornings - 4x10 - 170x10 180x10 190x10 200x10 

Bent Rows - 185x10 190x10 195x8x2 2005x5

Calf Raises - This was my one whacky thing for lower today but I  got a bit of a reason whether this will help or not ,, i dunno. As I go up in weight I notice goin more toward my toes as I pull , like im leaning forward too much ,,, whether thats just poor form or i need to work on lower leg strength ,, im not sure , but i did em any way  - 240x20 250x20 260x20  270x20 - left ankle wasnt all that  thrilled with these but they finished well 

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4 sets of 15


----------



## Yano

Max Upper 

Some days are diamonds some are stones ,, today definitely shined so I'll call it a diamond and go from there. Head is still in an odd place but the work went good , focus was  there , intensity came back a bit. 

Bench - to 1rm - These went really well today - ebx10 185x3 225x3 245x3 265x3 285x1 295x1 305x1 310x1* solid PR for these no bands no chains or fancy math , I'm finally over 300 at the end of work. 

 3 Board Press - My slow down / sticking point is just about mid way on my press it seems so I figured I would work these - 5x5 - 225x5 235x5 245x5 255x5 260x5

Close Grips - 4x12 - 135x12 145x12 155x13 160x12

Bent Row - 4x8 - really trying to work on form and get better with these - 135x8 145x8 155x8 165x8

Seated Delt Fly - 3x15 - 15x15 20x15 25x15

Push ups - 4 sets of 15


----------



## Trendkill

Nice PR Yano.  Things are clicking on the bench for sure.  Keep that dynamic work explosive and keep grinding on the max effort work.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Nice PR Yano.  Things are clicking on the bench for sure.  Keep that dynamic work explosive and keep grinding on the max effort work.


Thank ya Sir ,  will do ! it felt real good , was a bit grindy but not horrible just had to be determined not to  get squished. Starting to feel stronger as things  tie in together from the accessories just takes time. Ive gota set up a pulley thing so i can get rowing more n more , that part of my back just never seems to get any where.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Thank ya Sir ,  will do ! it felt real good , was a bit grindy but not horrible just had to be determined not to  get squished. Starting to feel stronger as things  tie in together from the accessories just takes time. Ive gota set up a pulley thing so i can get rowing more n more , that part of my back just never seems to get any where.


Face pulls and upright rows with the bands can address some of that.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Face pulls and upright rows with the bands can address some of that.


Then thats the next things to add into the rotation  some where along the line.


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Then thats the next things to add into the rotation  some where along the line.


Good way to finish off upper body days.  Pick one and use it for a month then rotate to the other one.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper

Today was right on , no issues , good energy , good  focus. Kids came over afterward for supper perfect day. 

Board Press - 2 board - 5x5 bands n chains -  40 lbs with the chains and one looped band to make up the 85 lbs - What I on these today was progressed normal up to the final set then hit the 5x5 last sets with the bands n chains so - ebx10 135x5 185x5 225x5 255x5 -  rigged up the  2 bands n 2 chains lowered the bar to 175 + the 80 lbs of resistance  brings it back up to 255 at the top of the movement - 175/2/2x5x5x5x5x5

Spoto Press - 3x20 - 135x20 140x20 145x20

JM Press - 4x12 - 95x12 100x12 105x12 110x12

Shrugs - 5x5 - 225x5 230x5 235x5 240x5 245x5

Delt flys -  4x12 - 20x12 25x12 30x12 35x12

Banded Face Pulls -   a new treat thats hard to beat - no way gauge the tension on these properly - wrapped the band around the upright for the squat rack and went for it - 4 sets of 20 - not a tired heavy work feeling but a sick pump and holy burn batman.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower 

Good day today , no surprises no odd shit , it was nice. Good focus maybe a little too much i didnt really rotate any lifts in and out just sort of hit my normal day .. so that will change. 

This week we go back to 50% on the block so 550 dead and 550 squat - 50% + 25% dynamic 

Squats - low box - got bands and chains on for roughly 130 lbs - couldnt really get the 137.5 i needed so i made up for it on the bar - 285 = 415 at the top 
150x5 240x5 260x5 set up bands n chains - 285/2/2x5x5x5x5x5

Deads - already warmed up plenty so i just went for it - 50% +25% dynamic again on 550 same weight at the top of the movement 415 - bands = 150 + 265 on the bar 
265/4x5x5x5x5x5

Front Squats - notice i only do these in 5x5 sooo -  tonight was 4x12 oy vey used 50% of my 5 rep max of 330  and started there - 165x12 170x12 175x12 180x12 

GM's - 170x12 180x12 190x12 200x12

Bent Rows - 175x12 185x12 190x12 195x12 - feeling might gassed at this point no joke

Abs - Leg Lifts 4x15


----------



## Diesel59

Heavy weight and volume. Great job. 👍 Anyone would be gassed at the end of all that.


----------



## Yano

Diesel59 said:


> Heavy weight and volume. Great job. 👍 Anyone would be gassed at the end of all that.


Thanks man , today felt real good.


----------



## Trendkill

when you’re ready to add variety to the face pulls try pausing them for a second at the forehead.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> when you’re ready to add variety to the face pulls try pausing them for a second at the forehead.


I was like these arent much then when I was done , I was all blown up , it was cool. Pauses sound like all kinds of torture , im in !


----------



## Yano

This was Max Upper this week , never got posted up 

It was a good day , switched it up a bit and had some fun 

Close Grips - never had this in as the main - ebx10 135x3 185x3 225x3 245x3 255x1 265x1 270x1 275x1* PR simply cus i dont normally do max em out 

3 board press for the sticking point - 225x5 235x5 245x5 255x5 260x5

JM Press - 100x12 110x12 115x12 120x12 

Shrugs - 225x8 245x8 265x8 275x8 

Delt Raises - seated bird flappers -  20x15 25x10x5 30x8x7

Abs - Leg Lifts - 4x20


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Delt Raises - seated bird flappers


Since the first time you called them this, I chuckle every time I have to do them, which is pretty much every shoulder day.


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Since the first time you called them this, I chuckle every time I have to do them, which is pretty much every shoulder day.


Thats what  they always looked like to me , so i just ended up  calling em the flappy bird things ,,  folks seemed to know what I was talking about so it stuck over the years  😊


----------



## Yano

Max Lower 

Body Weight - 214

Today went well , good focus , plenty of anger , I would like to thank those that added to the inner turmoil today , ya helped me get back to where I needed to be , Love you all ! 

Deads - ebx10 135x3 225x3 315x3 365x3 405x3 455x3 , and here we are again - added 2 bands  for + 75lbs - 530x1 - added 2 more bands + 75lbs more for a total of 150lbs of added resistance - Ive failed this 4 times , 5 now ? since being able to pull it  before the meet in mid blast at a body weight of 238 -  pulled it today at 214. 

I just let the reigns of sanity go 
605x1








						20221224_164002_82964046522881
					

Watch "20221224_164002_82964046522881" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Low Box Squats - 240x5 290x5 330x5 380x5 420x5

Chair Deads - Fuck sets of 12 ,, holy shit batman - 185x12 195x12  200x12 205x12

Bent Rows - 185x8 205x8 215x8 225x8

Abs - Russian Twists - 4x15 with  45 plate


----------



## eazy

it's the yell   

nice job


----------



## Yano

eazy said:


> it's the yell
> 
> nice job


Thank Ya Sir !


----------



## Diesel59

That was bad ass, man...hard not to get amped up watching that.


----------



## Yano

Diesel59 said:


> That was bad ass, man...hard not to get amped up watching that.


Thanks its been a while trying to get back to it , I'm dead set on goin for a 3xbody weight pull this year at the state meet.


----------



## Trendkill

Look at that grip too!  Holy shit nice pull man.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> Look at that grip too!  Holy shit nice pull man.


Everything felt so good today. It all just clicked. Hand held like it was made of iron.


----------



## Yano




----------



## Yano

Deload  week 

Feeling beat up , hip , elbow , knee , ankle. Hard to keep fully focused  so its time for a few days , let it all rest n heal up and  come back stronger. 

Calories are still at  2500 - Body Weight is down to 212 - Cardio  30 min morning and night  again , the single 30 min session just wasnt cutting it. 

Considering when I got ready for the last meet I was 224 the day previous , few water pills , nothing to eat after supper hit the weigh in at  216 - using that as a kind of guide of whats possible , losing a gallon of water would put me at  204 which is  wild. I really think I can compete in 198 this year , at least I'm  going to try for it.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Why try for 198 over 220? (My lack of pl knowledge is showing)


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> Why try for 198 over 220? (My lack of pl knowledge is showing)


Smaller I am and the higher my total means I really am strong. It's more mental for me than any  thing really.   Its much easier for a  300lbs man to lift  500 lbs than it is for a 200 lbs man.  You just dont have the mass to lean back into a heavy pull , its all about how strong you are at that point. At least in my eyes , I'm sure that will make some folks tilt  their head a bit and bring up a point or two. 

As  an example i'll use two of my favorite lifters ,, Blaine Sumner is a freaking beast , 6 2'' 385 lbs with an 816 deadlift [ in blaines defense i picked his "worst" lift , he has an over 1100 lb squat and 1003lb bench ] Now look at John Haack who is around 5 7" and 217 with his best pull at 903. To me any way thats much more impressive a lift and just a feat of over all strength. An yeah Haack is a mutant Im sure not comparing myself to him , just using him and Blaine as examples


----------



## Yano




----------



## DF

At onetime this board was full of PL'rs.  You could throw a rock & hit one.  Most that I know have thrown in the towel in the mid 30's.

I've lifted longer that I have not.  My body is beat to hell & I've never lifted for strength.  Why anyone especially us older types would subject themselves to this type of agony is beyond me. 

That being said.  Best of luck Yano!


----------



## lifter6973

DF said:


> At onetime this board was full of PL'rs.  You could throw a rock & hit one.  Most that I know have thrown in the towel in the mid 30's.
> 
> I've lifted longer that I have not.  My body is beat to hell & I've never lifted for strength.  Why anyone especially us older types would subject themselves to this type of agony is beyond me.
> 
> That being said.  Best of luck Yano!


I dont think he is super old but I get what you are saying. I still find myself putting too much emphasis on strength sometimes above overall health.  I get why @Yano goes for it. It also helps to make you feel like you can still kick around with the young guys in the gym.

I can't really explain why as it has always been how I am. It is def harder now though after some injuries and with age. At some point, Ill have to adjust my routines and be more sensible.


----------



## Yano

lifter6973 said:


> I dont think he is super old but I get what you are saying. I still find myself putting too much emphasis on strength sometimes above overall health.  I get why @Yano goes for it. It also helps to make you feel like you can still kick around with the young guys in the gym.
> 
> I can't really explain why as it has always been how I am. It is def harder now though after some injuries and with age. At some point, Ill have to adjust my routines and be more sensible.


Im not that old only 55.


----------



## Yano

DF said:


> At onetime this board was full of PL'rs.  You could throw a rock & hit one.  Most that I know have thrown in the towel in the mid 30's.
> 
> I've lifted longer that I have not.  My body is beat to hell & I've never lifted for strength.  Why anyone especially us older types would subject themselves to this type of agony is beyond me.
> 
> That being said.  Best of luck Yano!


Thank ya Sir !


----------



## Yano

Deload weeks over , time to get back at it. 






""You should see the damage, bronze. Huh? metal damage, brain damage. Heheheh. Are you listening, bronze?

 I am the Nightrider

I'm a fuel injected suicide machine. 

I am a rocker, I am a roller, I am a out-of-controller!

 I'm the Nightrider, baby! ..... and we ain't never comin' back!

The Toecutter - he knows who I am

I am the Nightrider!

 I am the chosen one.

The mighty hand of vengeance, sent down to strike the unroadworthy!

 I'm hotter than a rollin' dice. 

Step right up, chum, and watch the kid lay down a rubber road, right to FREEDOM!""


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper 

An so it begins anew , deloads over , week off felt good. Brain and body feel better. Got in some good work today , didnt  get too crazy with the cheese whiz. To quote a wise man I once met ,, stimulate not annihilate. 

Switched some things out to go with a 5x5 set up for a few weeks , see how that  goes. Think I'm plenty big enough now maybe its time to fill the old Zelda strength meter back up.


Flat Bench - Based off the  340 Pr with bands still until we beat it -  170 on the bar 85 in dynamic  puts it at 255 at the top of the movement - Looped bands gave me  right around 80#'s judging by what they lifted before anchoring down. Slapped 175 on the bar and  off we went - ebx10 135x5 185x5 225x5 - added the bands 175/2x5x5x5x5x5 = 255 at the top 

Board Press Madness -  slapped these in at the 20 rep spot and took off - my tiddies be painin me - 135/1boardx20 140/2boardx20 145/3boardx 20 

Close Grip Bench - 5x5 - 225x5  230x5 235x5  240x5 245x5 - last set of  these were a mother fucker , prexhausted ? ,, hmmmm could be 

Banded Face Pulls with a  2 count pause - 5x5 - Wrapped the band around the upright again , and my hands tried to at least get the length of my forearm on the pull with out leaning back and using and body weight - held for 2 count and repeated - Hard to believe the pump and work you can get from  such a simple exercise.

DB Shoulder Press - 5x5 -  being limited on small plate ive gota do these one arm at a time sucks but thats the way it is for now - 50x5 60x5 65x5 70x5 75x5

Abs - Realize the issue with my left ankle isnt the biking , its the push ups. So imma leave them out for a while so - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 15


----------



## Diesel59

One arm dumbbell shoulder press has to be more challenging than doing it the regular way, right? The amount of balance required for that is impressive.


----------



## Yano

Diesel59 said:


> One arm dumbbell shoulder press has to be more challenging than doing it the regular way, right? The amount of balance required for that is impressive.


Not really sure to be honest , just how i gota do em.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Lower

Solid day , was a bit more work than I thought it would be , moved every thing to 5x5's and it was fun. Felt good all around , gassed at the end but the head felt solid.

Box Squats - pr for these is still 550 sooo thats what we base it off of - 50% + 25% dynamic with the chains n bands - 2 bands = 85/90 chain add 40lbs more - 290 bar n plates - easy math should of been 285 but fuck all them small plates  I rounded up 5 lbs = 420 at  the top of the movement - 150/2/2x5 240/2/2x5 290/2/2x5x5x5x5x5

Deads - 5x5 - This is based off the new/old pr of  605 - Already warmed up just loaded up and went for it -  305 on the bar + 4 bands = 455 at the top of the movement -  305/4x5x5x5x5x5

Front Squats - Backward SSB - 5x5 - added the chains to these for some swing n tension - chains are 40lbs - 150/chx5 240/chx5 260/chx5 280/chx5  290/chx5 = 330 at the top of the movement

Good Mornings - 5x5 - was feeling it in the lower back and hips by now but these went fairly well for half gassed and old n fat haahah - 240x5 290x5 310x5 320x5 350x5

Rows - last set of these came up harder than I expected but they were clean and the form wasnt horrible - 185x5 190x5 195x5 200x5 205x3x2

Abs - Leg Lifts - 3 sets of 20 , 1 set of 15 hahah 1 set of 5


----------



## Yano

RIP Ken Block - 55 is way to young to go.


----------



## Yano

Max Upper

2500 cals -  30min cardio morning n night - body weight 212

Attack of the Vanilla Gorilla !! WOOOOOO!!! 

Today went well , everything moved good , felt good. Plenty of energy all through the workout. 

Flat Bench -  ebx10 135x3 185x3 225x3 275x3 285x1 295x1 305x1 - last week I hit 310 , the  305 felt smooth goin up so I called my self a few names , got my shit together and got under the 315 - no bands , no chains , no smoke mirrors or tv magic , it was a bit of a grind but it went 315x1* is the new PR  for just plates. 

We even  got a .. oo you scared me out of the ol lady , HA! Bonus Points !!    








						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




3 board press , cus as you can see by the video , thats where I stick - 5x5 - 225x5 235x5 245x5 255x5 265x3x2

JM Press - 4x12 -These started out well , last set turned into some bastardized jm/close grip shitter deal thing - all i kept hearing was Mark Bells voice ,, fuck your elbow ... but it is a bit squishy after the  315 - 135x12  140x12 145x12 150x12

Shrugs - 5x5 this week - 225x5 235x5 245x5 255x5 265x5

Band Face Pulls - Wrapped around the pole , still getting a full forearms distance of travel without using any body weight or lean - no way to gauge tension on these - 3 sets of 15

Ez Curls - Hammers - 40x12 45x12 50x12  55x12 
                  Curls - 45x12  50x12 55x12 65x12

Flamingo Push ups - No I was not wearing pink - Yes i did them on one foot 😊 - left ankle is still odd as fuck at times  so i kept the weight off it -  4 sets of 20


----------



## Trendkill

3 plates man there you go!  Some simple changes on that setup and leg drive and you’ll add another 20lbs almost instantly. Nice pressing


----------



## Diesel59

Vanilla gorilla might be the greatest nickname I've ever heard.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> 3 plates man there you go!  Some simple changes on that setup and leg drive and you’ll add another 20lbs almost instantly. Nice pressing


Seems some chest up and generating the leg drive more constant through the lift would really help.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Seems some chest up and generating the leg drive more constant through the lift would really help.


100% agree. Pinch those shoulder blades and try to tuck them into your back pockets. Use the legs to drive the upper back into the bench which will keep the chest up high. Keep tension in the legs and upper back throughout the lift. Visualize bringing  your chest up to meet the bar as opposed to lowering the bar to your chest.


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> 100% agree. Pinch those shoulder blades and try to tuck them into your back pockets. Use the legs to drive the upper back into the bench which will keep the chest up high. Keep tension in the legs and upper back throughout the lift. Visualize bringing  your chest up to meet the bar as opposed to lowering the bar to your chest.


I have the hardest time remembering to bring my legs with me on just about everything. I'll get on that. I want to catch up to the 340ish that i hit with the bands with all plates. I mean even on deads i forget to bring my legs about the only lift i remember i have them with me is squatting haahaha.        

I see what ya mean about the bar , ive watched that lift like 25 times now , wish she didnt get nervous and bug out on me when it got a lil grindy. Shes a good girl haahahaha ...

I realized what she did and asked her .... young lady , what did you think you were going to do ? she says to me ,,, I was going to catch it for you .....  Thats  315 lbs if you would of grabbed one side of that bar and tried to lift it , it would of sent all the weight the other way an that would of been horrible ... but you looked like ,, shhhh lil girl... an I did the ,, When Daddys lifting , you need to stay back or you cant come down and watch speech I used to give the kids ,,, she ended up laughing at least.

 I didnt want to make here feel bad but at the same time i dont want her doin something dumb and getting us both killed.


----------



## Rickt

Yano said:


> Ok never made one of these that other folks are going to read so I guess I'll start out with this weeks lifts and y'all can look it over , comment , ask and make any suggestions you want. I'm an old dog but I can learn new tricks.  Morning starts out with a fasted 200 body weight squats with as many with the kettle bell as my hips allow , every night is a mile walk around town with the mrs. thats about all I do for cardio.
> 
> Monday - Comp Squats 1x6 @ 355
> 5x6 @ 320
> Lunges  3x15
> DB RDL 3x15
> 
> Tuesday - Spoto Press 4x6 @ 195
> BB Rows       4x15 2 sets over hand 2 sets underhand
> Alt Hammer Curls 4x15
> JM Press 4x15
> Bradford Press 4x15
> Russian Twists 4x15
> 
> Wednesday - Comp Dead 5x5 @ 290
> Comp Squat 4x4 @ 285
> Good Mornings 4x15
> BSS 4x15
> Russian Twists 4x15
> Leg Lifts 4x15
> 
> Thursday - Full Rom Lat Raises 4x15
> BB Rows over and underhand 4x15
> Concentration Curls 4x15
> Skullcrushers 4x15
> DB Press 4x15
> Russian Twists 4x15
> Leg Lifts 4x15
> 
> Friday - High Bar Squats 4x6 @ 275
> Deadlift 3" def block pulls 3x5 @ 280
> SDL 4x15
> BSS 4x15
> Banded Good Mornings 4x15
> Barbell Curls 4x15
> Close grip bench 4x15
> 
> Saturday - Comp Bench 1x6 @ 230
> upright rows 4x15
> concentration curls 4x15
> russian twists 4x15
> leg lifts 4x15
> 
> Sunday - Active Recovery , just cardio.


355 kg bench and a 290 kg deadlifts that sizzles. Benching just under 3 times by body weight. Wow. 
Sorry you are in pounds. Still impressive. Honestly you are a big man with a big heart. Great lifts.
Left out the marital cardio. It counts.
Fantastic.


----------



## Yano

Rickt said:


> 355 kg bench and a 290 kg deadlifts that sizzles. Benching just under 3 times by body weight. Wow.
> Sorry you are in pounds. Still impressive. Honestly you are a big man with a big heart. Great lifts.
> Left out the marital cardio. It counts.
> Fantastic.


Thanks man !!


----------



## Thewall

Nice work. Are you dieting down now?


----------



## Yano

Thewall said:


> Nice work. Are you dieting down now?


The never ending  recomp , i try to slowly melt off the seas of cheese while not losing too much off my lifts , its not much fun but it does work slow and steady. My feeling is , fat don't flex , so its just wasted weight I cant use to move a bar with so to speak. If I can replace the jelly with meat and trim it up it just makes me stronger and better at what I want to do. 

Competed in 220 last year , if I could make 198 and do well this year ,  that would make me super freakin happy.


----------



## Thewall

Nice. I know a little cushion helps. I am trying myself to fill out a little to give me a little more leverage. I would like it to be muscle but I know it can’t all be. If you can maintain the same strength that would be awesome!!


----------



## NbleSavage

Yano said:


> Im not that old only 55.


Prime of fookin' life Mate! (from a fellow Grey Beard)


----------



## Yano

NbleSavage said:


> Prime of fookin' life Mate! (from a fellow Grey Beard)


For sure Sir ! , lifes much better now with a little time on the clock. Not so hot headed and wild , better focus and  drive. All good stuff


----------



## Yano

“‘She will give birth to a son, and you are to give him the name Jesus, because he will save his people from their sins.’ All this took place to fulfill what the Lord had said through the prophet: ‘The virgin will conceive and give birth to a son, and they will call him Immanuel’ (which means ‘God with us’).” -Matthew 1:21-23

Merry Christmas Every One. Whether you celebrate today or on the 25th ,, He loves us all.


----------



## Yano

.... Put on Psy-War Ops .... make it loud. 
This is a Romeo Foxtrot , shall we dance ...





Max Lower 

Pressed for time and energy with today being our 2nd Christmas , big meal last night , up quite a bit , didnt really sleep at all between family , the holiday and other mitigating factors. But its in the books and went ,, ok . 

Squats - Low Box - ebx10 150x3 240x3 330x3 380x3  420x3  470x1 480x1 490x1 - I was hoping to break 500 tonight , might ,,, might. of been able to get another 10 on there but with no spotters or safteys ,, 490 was it tonight. 

550 is the PR for these that was dynamic with chains. I got a bit depressed but I have to remember the supps and gear were different then and I was 30lbs heavier so all in all , not a bad bit of work. 

Chair Deads -  These feel better n better week to week really starting to enjoy them - 5x5 -185x5 205x5 215x5 225x5 235x5

GM's - 4x8 - tonight for time n goin a lil heavier -  200x8 240x8 250x8 260x8

Rows 4x8 -  145x8 155x8 165x8 175x8

Abs - Leg Lifts 4 sets of 20


----------



## Diesel59

Merry Christmas, and quite the workout for the holiday.


----------



## Yano

Diesel59 said:


> Merry Christmas, and quite the workout for the holiday.


Thank ya Sir , was a good day all around.


----------



## Yano

Dynamic Upper 

Today went well , felt ok , recomp day , strength was there just hard to get a good pop on things. 

3 Board Press  - This is where it sticks I figure the extra work wont be a bad thing - Bands - 50%+25% = 255 at the top - 5x5 -  185 with the bar n plates , 70 on the bands - ebx10 135/2x5 155/2x5 170/2x5x5x5x5x5

JM Press - slid these into the 20 rep slot today - short chains  so we be swanging just a swanging - damn these things burn -  bar + chains - 3x20 - 95x20  105x20 110x20

Close Grip Floor Press - are these really a thing ? I have no clue im an idiot -  they sure felt like something -  tri's were burning and puffed up like a baboons red ass from the JM's which made these interesting for sure - 135x12 145x12 155x12 160x12  

Shrugs - Really trying to work these with a hold and proper form my back needs all the help it can get -  185x12 205x12 215x12 225x12

Delts - Rear Delts w/Band - instead of face pulls this time i used them to rear delts -  4 sets of 12

Hammer Curls ez bar - 40x12 45x12 50x12 55x12

Curls -  50x12 55x12 60x12 65x12

Push Ups - one footed again , left achilles just feels fucked up if i try to do em on two feet still - 40 sets of 20


----------

